# Gewinnspiel: PCGH frisiert Ihren PC - Jetzt bewerben!



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gewinnspiel: PCGH frisiert Ihren PC - Jetzt bewerben! gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gewinnspiel: PCGH frisiert Ihren PC - Jetzt bewerben!


----------



## mickeySM (24. Februar 2010)

bewerben - WO


----------



## mickeySM (24. Februar 2010)

hä - wieso nen thema und keine antwort auf die nachricht der pcgh seite? 

bitte mal löschen - DANKE


----------



## Battlejoe (24. Februar 2010)

Wie läuft denn das?

Kommt ihr her oder muss ich meinen PC einschicken oder wie?


----------



## kuer (24. Februar 2010)

Klasse Sache  Leider habe ich nichts zu bieten. Weiter so PCGH


----------



## mickeySM (24. Februar 2010)

Damit wär'S bewiesen, ich kann ja nicht mal richtig posten, wenn das kein PC wert ist


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Februar 2010)

Bewerben könnt ihr euch hier im Thread, allerdings solltet die aufgeführten Kriterien beachten.
Den PC werden wir in der Redaktion (DE-90762 Fürth) optimieren, da wir hier auch unser gesamtes Equipment griffbereit haben und uns mehrere Tage Zeit nehmen können.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (24. Februar 2010)

Battlejoe schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn das?
> 
> Kommt ihr her oder muss ich meinen PC einschicken oder wie?



Die kommen vorbei und pennen dann ne Woche bei dir und schnorren sich mit Essen durch und die Schuhe ziehen sie auch nicht aus! 

€: Ach zu spät!

Muss der PC lauffähig sein oder geht auch ein verstaubtes Teil, bei dem die Hälfte kaputt ist?


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2010)

Werden auch Reperaturen vorgenommen?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, ne?...

Hab nämlich ein recht neues System, kann nur gar nichts zocken.
Bisher sind 2 verschiedene PC-Läden gescheitert.

Super Idee übrigens!


----------



## tigra456 (24. Februar 2010)

Habe

EVGA X58 SLI Classified 
Core I7 920 
3x DDR3 1866 Corsair XMS 3 Dominator 
EVGA GTX 260 SSC
Corsair HX 750 
Western Digital Velociraptor  150 GB
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 GB
LiteOn DVD-Kombilaufwerk
Windows 7 64-bit Ultimate

Ich spiele gerne mit hochauflösenden Mods bei Crysis oder der STALKER-Reihe. Dabei nutze ich die maximale Filtermöglichkeiten, um möglichst schöne Texturen zu Gesicht zu bekommen. 
Die Verwendung von Nvidias-3D Vision Technik begeistert mich seit dem ersten Moment und verlangt ebenfalls das letzte Bisschen Leistung...
DX 11 Titel unter Nvidia mit 3D-Vision sind noch unerreichbar....


----------



## guidodungel (24. Februar 2010)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Die kommen vorbei und pennen dann ne Woche bei dir und schnorren sich mit Essen durch und die Schuhe ziehen sie auch nicht aus!



Genau!
Außerdem kriegt man dann noch eine Rechnung über die verbauten Teile und die Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Thornscape (24. Februar 2010)

Hmm, ich hätte schon Lust hier mitzumachen, aber ich glaube, es gibt User, die so eine Aktion nötiger haben als ich.
Obwohl, wenn ich mir den Beitrag zwei über mir ansehe, komme ich schon arg ins Grübeln... was soll man da noch frisieren, außer vielleicht der GraKa auf eine 5870?!  Es gibt Leute...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (24. Februar 2010)

guidodungel schrieb:


> Genau!
> Außerdem kriegt man dann noch eine Rechnung über die verbauten Teile und die Arbeitszeit.



Ja und nach ein paar Tagen ruft dann das BKA an und will wissen, woher man die 50GiB Raubkopien hat...


----------



## Dexxa (24. Februar 2010)

Cpu: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700
mabo: MS-7366 
ram: 2x2gb drr2 667mhr "single channel" -.- ^^
netzteil: silent & power 630 watt
festpaltte: 1x 250 gb 1x 200 gb 
graka: gtx 260

also ich zock eig. alles was grad so raus kommt aber bei manchen spielen gibs schon paar hänger^^
und mit noch 22gb passen auch nicht mehr soviel drauf.


----------



## Einfachich (24. Februar 2010)

Also fange ich mal an 

Pc System 

*Amd Athlon x2 7750 Black Edition @2*3,0 Ghz *
*Grafikkarte*:Nvidia Gtx 260 Golden Sampel von Gainward 
*Arbeitspeicher*:2 Gb von Mushkin DDR 2 800 Mhz                                       1 Gb von G.Skill DDR2 800 Mhz 
*Netzteil*:Corsair 400 cx -400 Watt Netzteil 
*Festplatte*:Hitachi 160 Gigabyte 
*Mainboard*:Biostar 520TE Ein Exote ist ein Am2+ Mainboard 
*Gehäuse*:Irgend ein Blech ding was ich für 20€ Geschossen habe und selbst das ist Zu viel 
*Monitor:*Neovo 19 Zoll Widescreen
Betriebssytem:Windows 7 Rc 


Möchte Gerne Dirt2,Crysis so weit wie möglich High und z.B unbdingt GTA 4 Spielen was mit meinem System Unmöglich ist Genauso wie Stalker Clear Sky oder echt Anno 1404 ich habe es hier Liegen aber High kann man es bei mir Wirklich Knicken ..#

*WARUM GERADE MEIN PC*.Der Ram ist zu wenig das Borad schon echt alt und der Prozessor ist schon überholt also BITTE HELFT MIR MEIN GAMER LEBEN WIEDER SINVOLL ZU MACHEN ...Bin Momentan auf Job suche und kann es mir von den paar Euronen die ich Monatlich bekomme momentan einfach nicht Leisten ...Muss immer Zuschauen und mich Schwarz Ärgern das ich es nicht kann....Aus diesem Grunde bitte ich euch meinen Pc zu Nehmen ,,,,,das innenleben sollte noch ein bisschen Mehr dazu beitragen ,,,,


----------



## kuer (24. Februar 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Habe
> 
> EVGA X58 SLI Classified
> Core I7 920
> ...


 

Man man man. Da gibt es sicher User die diese Aktion eher brauchen als du. Findest du es nicht ein bischen unverschämt. Du hast doch alles.


----------



## multimolti (24. Februar 2010)

Ich mache einfach mal mit...

*CPU*: AMD Phenom II X4 955 @3.2GHz
*Lüfter*: Scythe Katana 3
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
*Speicher*: 2x2GB A-DATA DDR3-1333 7-7-7-24
*Grafikkarte*: Gaindward GTX 260 896MB
*Festplatte*: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB + Samsung Spinpoint F1 400GB
*Netzteil*: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R
*Laufwerk*: LG DVD-Brenner
*Betriebssystem*: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (Original!)

*Was macht Probleme:*
Ich würde gerne Bad Company 2 und Crysis mit ein paar mehr FPS spielen, wenn ich bei BC2 (Beta) die  Grafik auf ganz hoch stelle (also HBAO an), dann habe ich in Schlachten nur noch so um die 28 FPS. Bei Crysis mit 16xAA sind es meist auch nur noch 22 FPS. Etwas mehr wäre da schon ganz cool 
Außerdem laufen meine 4GB RAM recht oft über, wenn ich z.B. ne VM nebenher laufen habe (1.5-2GB), dazu mein Chrome mit 20 Tabs (ca. 800MB) und noch Windows selbst (ca. 1.2GB), dann ist der RAM voll, ohne dass ich spielen kann oder in Premiere Pro Videos schneiden kann!

*Warum grade mein PC:*
Tjaaa, eigentlich habe ich es wirklich nicht nötig. Andere User hier brauchen es viel dringender, aber über z.B. eine HD 5870 oder weitere 4GB RAM würde ich mich natürlich furchtbar freuen  Außerdem bin ich Schüler und habe somit nicht mal eben 350€ für eine Grafikkarte übrig!


----------



## Argead (24. Februar 2010)

Muss die Festplatte mit dem OS eigentlich auch eingeschickt werden?
(wg. Datenschutz)


----------



## Dexxa (24. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Muss die Festplatte mit dem OS eigentlich auch eingeschickt werden?
> (wg. Datenschutz)


Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## frEnzy (24. Februar 2010)

Hey, dann bewerbe ich mich doch gleich mal!! 

*Die Dinge die ausgetauscht oder frisiert werden müssten:*

*- Die CPU:* Momentan ist ein Intel E6300 verbaut, der zwar für Office Arbeiten und fürs Internet flott genug ist aber bei vielen Spielen zum schnell limitierender Faktor wird. Da momentan das Zotac GeForce 9300-ITX-WiFi verbaut (und aktuell wohl auch kaputt ist, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und sollte auf Garantie ersetzt werden) ist und das Gehäuse recht klein ist, müsste die neue CPU recht stromsparent sein oder mit Wasser gekühlt werden. Ein kompletter Sockelwechsel ginge natürlich auch in Ordnung, wobei dann natürlich auch der RAM getauscht werden müsste. Das Gehäuse würde ich aber gerne behalten, da es so schön klein ist und mir gut gefällt. Darum käme nur Mini-ITX in Frage.

*- Der CPU-Kühler:* Gerade ist ein Big Shuriken von Scythe verbaut auf dem ein 120er be-queit Silent Wings PWM läuft. Der macht seinen Job ganz anständig ist aber für das Gehäuse aber etwas zu groß (die Seitenwand kann nicht komplett geschlossen werden) und mir wäre eine Wasserkühlung lieber, da die Temperatur in dem kleinen Gehäuse doch recht schnell ansteigt und die CPU flott über 60° geht. Zumindest im Sommer bereitet mir das immer Sorgen...
*
- Das Laufwerk:* Momentan ist ein Slim-Line DVD-SATA-Brenner verbaut welcher geradezu danach schreit gegen ein Slim-Line-Blu-Ray-Laufwerk ausgetauscht zu werden. Schließlich ist er nicht mehr Stand der Technik.

* - Der Monitor:* Im Moment ist ein ca. 5 Jahre alter 19 Zoller verbaut. Es ist das älteste Stück Hardware, welches ich noch in Betrieb habe. Der ist für Blu-Ray gucken nicht geeignet und bei Spielen schnell durchs Interface zugemüllt, was gerade bei Echtzeit- und Aufbaustrategie stört. Auch MMORPGS sind kaum konfigurierbar. Man will ja auch sehen, wo man hin läuft und nicht nur aufs Interface glotzen 

* - Die Grafikkarte:* Die 4850, die momentan verbaut ist, ist zwar angenehm leise, aber selbst in 1280*1024 schnell mal überfordert, wenn das Spiel etwas Aufwendiger wird. Vor allem, weil ich recht empfindlich bin was Ruckler angeht, stört das ungemein und ich muss regelmäßig die Qualität der Grafik runterschrauben, um spielen zu können. Hier müsste aber auf die Länge geachtet werden, da das Gehäuse recht kurz ist. Man könnte natürlich auch die ein oder andere Ecke davon wegdremeln, wenn da jemand weiß, was er tut.

*- Das Netzteil*: Es müsste, spätestens beim Einbau von potenterer Hardware, auch mal getauscht werden, da es erstens mit seinen 300 Watt recht knapp bemessen und außerdem nicht besonders leise ist. Es müsste aber ein SFX-Netzteil sein oder es werden größere Umbaumaßmnahmen am Gehäuse fällig. Das wäre natürlich auch kein Problem ^^

*- Das Gehäuse:* An sich kann es auch gerne so bleiben aber wenn da echt coole Hardware eingebaut werden sollte, wäre es doch eine Schande, wenn man die nicht auch vernünftig sehen könnte. Ein bissel gemodde am Case wäre da eine mögliche Lösung. Ein Fenster und ein paar Lackierarbeiten wären eine entsprechende Möglichkeit  Oder ein Austausch, da das Lüftergitter in der Front öfter mal vibriert und damit Lärm macht.

*Hier ein Blick in mein Gehäuse:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder findet ihr in meinem Tagebuch, wo auch die Entstehungsgeschichte und das ein oder andere aktuelle Problem mit dem PC (hoffentlich unterhaltsam) beschrieben wird: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...uch-leiser-guenstiger-schneller-winzling.html

Die beiden Anwendungen, die hauptsächlich meinen PC echt in die Knie zwingen wären Crysis Warhead, welches ich recht gerne spiele, und das aktuelle Anno. Da passiert es mir des öffteren, dass ich zu weit scroole, weil die FPS so dermaßen in den Keller gehen, das ich ganz wo anders lande, als ich ursprünglich wollte oder es dauert ewig irgendwo anders auf der Map hin zu kommen. Speziell größere Städte sind ein Grauß!! An GTA IV traue ich mich gar nicht erst ran, obwohl ich das gerne mal spielen würde. Außerdem dauert das erstellen einer DVD (Heimvideos) eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, weil die CPU nicht zu Potte kommt!

Als ich neulich den PC mal an den TV angeschlossen hatte, war eigentlich jedes Spiel mehr oder weniger am ruckeln... schade eigentlich, denn Full-HD mit AA und so sieht eigentlich echt schick aus 

*Weitere Gründe, warum gerade mein PC frisiert werden sollte:
*Also, mein PC sollte mal so richtig frisiert werden, weil er für viele  Dinge einfach zu langsam ist um sie zu genießen und er im Moment sogar  gar nicht funktioniert   Außerdem fehlt mir auf absehbare Zeit das Geld (Alleinverdiener mit  Ehefrau und drei Kindern) um mal wieder für einen richtigen  Leistungsschritt zu sorgen und dabei ist der PC doch mein größtes Hobby!

An meinem PC könnte die Redaktion außerdem ihr handwerkliches und evtl. auch ihr künstlerisches Geschick beweisen, da man in so einem kleinen Gehäuse wie meinem Silverstone Sugo05 schnell an die Grenzen des Machbaren gerät. Gewisse Umbauten am Gehäuse ermöglichen da natürlich mehr aber an die Traue ich selbst mich nicht ran.

Außerdem denke ich, wäre es für viele Leser interessant zu sehen, was man alles in ein so kleines Case an Power rein kriegen kann, ohne dass die Lautstärke ins Unermässliche steigt. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist Mini-ITX ja gerade zu einem Trend geworden.

Darum hoffe ich, dass mein kleiner PC ausgewählt wird, um von euch frisiert zu werden!!


----------



## Homoioteleuton (24. Februar 2010)

Pc System 

*AMD Phenom IIX4 920*
*Grafikkarte*: 8400 GS mit 256 Mb DDR2
*Arbeitspeicher*:4 GB 1066 Mhz 
*Netzteil*:Tagan UII Forece 400 Watt
*Festplatte*:2x Samsung 160 Gigabyte Sata 1
*Mainboard*:Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H
*Gehäuse*:Antec 300
*Monitor:* V7 17"

Windows 7

Mit der Grafikkarte mit nichts wirklich spaß, man kann zwar spielen, aber immer nur mit niedrigsten Einstellungen

*WARUM GERADE MEIN PC*: Weil ich asl armer schüler kein Geld habe und wegen der Facharbeit keine Zeit, um meinen PC zu optimieren


----------



## |BES|Skyline (24. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte mich mal auch bewerben

*CPU: *AMD Phenom 9950 derzeit auf 3Ghz getaket würde gern mehr rausholen aber da nix mehr mit dem Ding geht pech
*Ram:* Mushkin Red Line DDR2 1000 (800)
*Grafikkarte:* Shapphire HD 4890 Vaptor X
*Mainboard: *Abit AX78 
*Netzteil: *Be quiet! Dark Power P7 550W
*Festplatte: *Samsung Sp2004C (200GB) Samsung HD502IJ (500GB)
*Gehäuse: *Antec Ninehundred
*Monitor: *HansG HW194D (viel zu klein geworden)

Windows 7 64bit

*Warum mein PC...* Ich spiele gerne Crysis auf hohen auflösungen (was zum teil geht) Dennoch muss ich auf AF und AA verzichten da ich sonst die wunderschöne Diashow bekomme. Meine Kühlung ist eigentlich recht gut dennoch bekomme ich den Phenom nicht unter 50° unter last. Es sind manche sachen zu alt einfach wie das Mainboard. Hoffe das reicht als kleine bewerbung


----------



## Eiche (24. Februar 2010)

huhu hiermit bewerbe ich mich den meine PLAIT GF9600GT 512MiB Vram macht mir bei neuen games wie STALKER CoP und GTA VI mit ihrem Kleinem Vram echt zu schaffen und Umgebungs verdeckung geht garnicht. Mein Q6600 macht bei GTA VI auch nicht ganz mit  mit allen andere kommonetten  bin zufrieden. Würde auch gern Metro 2033 voll geniessen können.

CPU: Q6600 @ 3200mHz fsb:1600mHz
CPU-Kühler:  XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 aber Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B  als ABO prämie bestellt  PCGH rulz
RAM:4x F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ DDR2-1000
MoBo:                                                                                                                                                                                                         GA-EP45-DS
System Festplatte: SAMSUNG HD502HJ
DVD: Samsung SH-S183A     
               LG GWA-4160B
Diskettenlaufwerk von SONY keine ahnung wie alt tut sein dienst seit 8jahren bei mir 
Graka: PLAIT GF9600GT 512MiB
Netzteil: BeQuiet E5-600W
Soundkarte: X-Fi Titanium
Gehäuse: Xigamtek Midgar
Tastaur: Futjisu simens O.E.M.
Maus: MX 518
OS: Win 7 x64 HomePremium


pls PCGH pimp ma ride.


----------



## TheGamler (24. Februar 2010)

sry 4 doppelpost -.-


----------



## Dirksen (24. Februar 2010)

Eins vorweg super aktion von PCGH  

Hier kommt mein System:
Mainboard  : Gigabyte P55A UD3
Prozessor   : I7 860 @Megahelms
Ram           :2*2Gb ddr3 ram 1333mhz
Grafikkarte :Geforce 9800 GT
Netzteil      :Epsilon 600W 
Festplatte   : WD 1 Tb
Case          : Cm Storm Sniper
Betriebs System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit

Was zu verbessern wäre:
Das Mainboard ist Ok und tut sein job muss also nicht verbessert werden.

Der Prozessor ist klasse bin mit dem I7 voll zufrieden allerdings würde ihm ein bisschen Oc sicher gut tun 

Der Ram könnte mehr sein und schneller laufen. Achja Marken ram wäre echt geil!!!

Die Grafikkarte ist dürftig und sollte ausgetauscht werden....Eine Cypress oder Gf 100 wäre Top!! 

Das Netzteil sollte ausgetauscht werden es hat zwar genug Leistung hat aber kein KM und ist verdammt laut

Die Festplatte reicht mit 1nem Tb voll aus, würde aber nichts gegen eine schnelle SSd sagen 

Das Case finde ich gut, hab mich allerdings verliebt....Corsair Obsidean 800d 

Windows 7 ist geil. Nur ein Orginales wäre schön...

Bin mit dem Megahelms eig voll zufrieden allerdings ist eine Wakü was echt feines ....

Meine Games: Risen geht sograde noch 24fps... aber Gta4 und andere Top-Games gehen nicht ....

Warum ich?
Ich weiß, ich hab einen I7, allerdings sollte der auch mit ordentlich(er) Graka, Ram ...versehen sein
Ausserdem hat man als Schüler nicht gerade viel geld
ich hab jtz schon ewig für den I7 gespart...


----------



## TheGamler (24. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Man man man. Da gibt es sicher User die diese Aktion eher brauchen als du. Findest du es nicht ein bischen unverschämt. Du hast doch alles.



Ne, er hat kein 3D-Vision bzw. kann diese nicht mit hochauflösenden Mods unter DX11 zocken! 
Wie ich solche Leute hasse -.- Solche Leute haben schon soviel und sind immernoch nicht zufrieden 

Vllt stellt er sich auch bei der Arche für ein paar "neue" Schuhe an...

Ich sitz hier noch auf einem E6600 der 1. Gen, einer 1950XT mit 265mb und 2gb Ram, aber ich bewerbe mich nicht weil ich damit zufrieden bin (ja auch beim Crysis zocken!)

sry 4 offtopic, aber...boah ne ey -.-
@ *tigra456*  warum kaufst du dir die Sachen nicht einfach!?
Scheinbar hast du ja genug Schotter!
Weils dann nicht für den Karibikurlaub reicht?


----------



## Infusco (24. Februar 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

echt mal ne schöne Aktion, allein bei der Chance dieses Gewinnes hüpft mein Herz in Höhe 

Also mal hier die Daten von meinem "Rechner":

*CPU:*           AMD Athlon X2 4400+
*Mainboard:*     Asus A8N SLI Premium
*RAM:*           1 GB Kingston HyperX DDR-400 2x512MB
*Grafikkarte:*   XFX GeForce 7600GT 256 MB GDDR3
*Netzteil:*       Enermax Liberty 500W
*Laufwerke:*     Floppy (ja, sowas ist da echt noch drin)
                      LG DVD-Brenner GSA4167B
*Betriessystem:* Windows XP Professional

Im Anhang findet ihr ein Bild von dem alten Teil 

*Warum genau mein Rechner?

*Auf meinem System dauert es sogar ewig, von Warcraft III auf den Desktop zu switchen. Über Spiele wie Farcry, Stalker oder Crysis hab ich höchstens mal was gelesen 

Und außerdem könntet ihr bei dem Teil sogar einen ausgemusterten Rechner nehmen und der würde eine Verbesserung darstellen. 

So far,

Infusco


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. Februar 2010)

*CPU: *AMD Phenom II x4 940
*RAM: *G-Skill trident 2x2 gb ddr2 1066
*Mainboard: *Asus Crosshair II Formula
*GPU: *Palit Geforce GTX 275
*netzteil: *Superflower 700w
*HDD: *1x Seagate 1000gb platte und 2x 160 gb 2,5"
*Laufwerk: *LG GH-22NS
*Gehäuse: *Lancool K62
*Monitor: *Acer v223w
*OS: *Windows 7 RC

*Warum meiner: *Ich bin nur ein Schüler; und daher habe ich nicht das Geld für einen Highend gamer-PC. meine komponenten sind zwar gut, aber mein Mainboard hat auch schon seine besten zeiten hinter sich... Der gpu lässt auch manchmal zu wünschen übrig,vorallem der VRAM von nur 896mb ist auch relativ schnell voll. Baut mir meinen PC und ich werde euch die Füße küssen.

*Was macht probleme:* Wie oben steht, der Vram ist schnell voll, und spiele vorallem bei z.b. Company of Heroes kommt es häufig zu ner Diaschow und overclocking wird mit Bluescreens bestraft (hab schon *alles* ausprobiert). und das Gehäuse ist vor allem beim transport bei LAN-Party ist das gewicht ein großes Problem.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (24. Februar 2010)

Bekommt man die ausgetauschten Teile denn dann wieder?


----------



## Battlejoe (24. Februar 2010)

hätte hier auch noch einen Rechner zum Aufrüsten 

CPU: E6750 @ Boxed-Kühler
Mobo: P5N-E SLI
Ram: 4 GB, kA welcher Hersteller
Graka: Geforce 9500 GT
NT: 400 Watt noname
Laufwerk: LG DVD-Rom, 160 GB HDD
OS: Win XP

Waurm der?
Schaut ma hin! Was soll ich denn mit der Graka zocken? 

Tjoa, eigl noch ganz ok, nur die Graka is halt nich so der Bringer xD Das Netzteil dürfte für was neues allerdings auch nich mehr reichen...

€:
Bilder:


----------



## Str1Ker (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH team , ich bewerb mich auch einfach mal und hoffe das es was wird , wenn net dann ist es eben so ^^ 

Also zu meinem PC ich benutze meinen PC auch eher für Games usw er reicht zwar aus ... aber einige Spiele machen meinem kleinem Schatz zu schaffen wie zum Beispiel GTA IV oder Crysis ... ich würde gerne die Grafik hochschrauben können und Mods installieren die,die Spiele dann besser aussehen lassen ^^

Zu meinem System 

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @2.8 Ghz ... zur zeit auf 3.0 übertaket 

*CPU Kühler :* Zalman CNPS9700 LED 



*Grafikkarte :* Geforce 260 GTX ( die reicht mir ) ^^

*Arbeitsspeicher :* 4 GB Corsair DDR2 800 speicher (das würde ich gerne erhöhen ,da ich bald auf Vista umsteigen will )

*Mainboard :*ASRock P43 Twins ( das ist ein schrotgerät ) :S

*Festplatten :* 160 gb Samsung Spinpoint F3 und Hitachi mit 500 gb

*Gehäuse:* Mein Gehäuse hat nicht mal einen Namen :S ( unter Alternate findet man mein Gehäuse unter Diverse158 Midi Tower )

*Monitor:* Ein Uralter Schneider 17 Zoll Monitor (Vielleicht aus Vorkriegszeiten wer weiß ) 
*
Laufwerk*: LG GH-22LS

*Netzteil :* be quiet! Straight Power E7  550W

*Betriebssystem:* Windows XP Service Pack 3 


Leider kann ich keine Bilder Hochladen ,weil meine Digicam kaputt ist 



Also und dann zu der Frag warum gerade mein PC ?  

Hmm gute Frage eigentlich ich denke einfach mal das ich es schön finden würde , wenn mein PC mal wieder eine Rundumerneuerung bekommt ... Ich würde das zwar gerne selber machen aber die Schule und dann auch noch der Führerschein den ich gerade am machen bin, haben im Moment vorrang . Außerdem fehlt mir hier auch das nötige Know How 

Naja ich hoffe einfach mal das ich auch einer der erwählten bin  

mfg : Str1Ker


----------



## mapim (24. Februar 2010)

Ok dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben,

Mein Pc mit dem ich alles machen "muss"

 WIN XP Pro SP 3
 CPU Athlon XP 3200  2,2 Ghz
 MB   Epox 8RDA3+
 Ram  2X 1 GB Kingston Hyper X DDR2 400
 GPU XFX 7800 GS AGP
 HDD  3 stück 2 mit ide und 1 mit Sata
 DVD LG Brenner 16 fach
 Creative Audigy 2
 Diverse Lüfter
NT OCZ  Modstram 600 Watt ( das neueste im PC das alte NT war dahin )
Case,  Alter  Chifteck Dragon, wo ich es zeitlich nicht schaffe den Mod endlich   zu ende zu machen.

Genutzt wird der PC für alles.
 Office
 Photoshop
 Filme und Musik 
Gaming
 BF2 
 Half Life 2 (Orange Box)
 Left For Dead
 Oblivion The Elder Scrols 
 C&C Tiberium Wars Kanes Rache

Mein PC sollte gewählt werden ,weil er seine beste Zeit hinter sich hat und von den aktuellen Games fast garnichts mahr geht und eine kleine Herausforderung für PCGH darstellen sollte.


----------



## Fonce (24. Februar 2010)

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @3.4GHz
*Lüfter:* Noctua NH-U9F
*Mainboard*: ASRock AOD790GX/128M
*Speicher*: 4x1GB (3xAeneon, 1xPatriot) DDR2-800 CL5-5-5-15
*Grafikkarte*: Gaindward HD4850 512MB
*Festplatte*: Samsung HD753LJ 750GB
*Netzteil*: Altes Enermax 465W
*Laufwerk*: Samsung SH-S223F
*Betriebssystem*: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

*Was macht Probleme:*
Ich spiele gerne Spiele wie COD5, AvP3, Empire - Total War, Crysis usw.. Also Spiele mit doch eher gehobenen Ansprüchen an die Hardware. allerdings laufen diese bei mir einfach nicht in jeder Situation flüssig. Bei den Spielen hab ich immer mal wieder Framedrops, da der HD4850 die Puste ausgeht. Auch die BF:BC2 Beta lief nicht mehr wirklich gut bei mir, aber das Spiel ist einfach ein "must have" Titel für mich welchen ich in voller Grafikpracht genießen möchte.
außerdem ist das Netzteil nun schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen(gut 6 Jahre alt) und damals zwar einen sehr leisen 80mm Lüfter hatte der aber nun von Woche zu Woche lauter wird. Auch der restliche Geräuchpegel des Systems stört mich ungemein.

*Warum grade mein PC:*
Da wie oben erwähnt einige Spiele für meine Ansprüche nur suboptimal laufen, würde ich gerne Aufrüsten, allerdings hat das fürs Studium benötigte Notebook und andere Faktoren des Studiums ein derbes Loch in den Geldbeutel gerissen. In der Woche kann ich nur mit meinem Notebook ein wenig spielen, aber auch hier läuft nicht alles so wie ich es gerne hätte und dann stört es umso mehr nach Hause an seinen Desktop PC zu kommen um dann aufs neue festzustellen das auch hier nicht alles nach Vorstellung läuft.


----------



## johnnyGT (24. Februar 2010)

CPU: AMD Athlon64 3800x2 939
RAM: 2gb ddr400 4x512 MB( Infinion, Aenon, Elixir, Samsung)
Mainboard: Msi K8n Diamond
GPU: PNY 9800gtx+
netzteil: Corsair Cx400w
HDD: Seagate 200gb
Laufwerk:ein IDE Laufwerk von Samsung/Toshiba
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Centurion 5
OS: Windows XP Home

Welche Teile??-Also die Plattform müsste erneuert werden , sprich das Mainboard  ; ´Ram und die Cpu.
Die Grafikkarte ist noch OK.

Probleme: GTA4 ich bei mit nierdrigsten Einstellungen nur 15 frames(obwohl ich die CPU auf 2,5ghz takte-.-)
und allgemein alle Spiele die etwas Cpu lastiger sind laufen nicht wirklich gut.

Warum grade ich?-ich bin ein Schüler(wie viele hier^^)und kann mir kein besseres System leisten.-meine Grafikkarte langweilt sich mit den anderen Komponenten

Ich hoffe es gibt in Zukunft öfter solche Aktionen und natürlich wünsche ich gewählt zu werden.

gruß johnnyGT


----------



## Methos (24. Februar 2010)

*CPU:* Intel Core2Duo E8400
*RAM:* 4 GB A-Data DDR2 800
*Mainboard:* ASUS P5N-D
*GPU:* Gainward GTX260 65nm
*HDD:* 320 GB Samsung 
*Netzteil:* OCZ StealthXStream
*Laufwerk:* Samsung DVD-Brenner
*Gehäuse:* CoolerMaster CM-690
*Betriebssystem:* Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit

*Warum mein PC ? & Was macht Probleme ? :* Als armer Besucher eines Gymnasiums hat man leider nicht die nötigen Mittel immer mit der Zeit zu gehn und seine Komponenten aufzustocken. Ausserdem macht irgendwas im System Probleme und ich habe mindestens einmal die Woche einen BlueScreen. Desweiteren hatte ich bis jetzt 2 mal das Problem das der Rechner garnicht mehr hoch fuhr und komplett neu aufgesetzt werden musste. Das Zocken von Games wie Crysis und Lost Planet wird bei voller Auflösung (1920x1200) schon ohne AA und AF teilweise zur Diashow. Ohne einen zusätzlichen Lüfter verglüht das Mainboard quasi so dass mein Rechner zum allem Übel noch alles andere als Silent ist.

MFG METHOS


----------



## God-Among-Insects (24. Februar 2010)

super Aktion! ich kanns aber nicht verstehen wie man sich mit einem Quadcore hier bewerben kann?! ich find sowas ist eher für die gedacht die schwächere PC haben
ich würd jemanden nehmen der noch n Singel Core hat und nicht über genug Kleingeld verfügt um sich was besseres zu kaufen


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte da was zum "frisieren". Mein aktueller und mittlerweile im März fünf Jahre alter FSC Spiele-Rechner (ja das ist kein Scherz, das ist mein Spielerechner). Ich habe mir das Teil noch vor meiner Selbstbau-Ära gekauft. Irgendwie habe ich meinem halben Freundeskreis neue Rechner zusammen gebaut, nur zu mir bin ich nie gekommen. 

Kurzübersicht zu den Komponenten:

*Prozessor* > Intel Pentium 4 560j @ 3,6Ghz (original)
*Mainboard* > Asus (FSC) P5GD1+ (original)
*Grafikkarte* > Sapphire Radeon X1950pro 256MB (nachgerüstet)
*RAM* > 2x 512 MB DDR400 Samsung (original) + 2x 512MB DDR400 Kingston (nachgerüstet)
*Netzteil* > Be Quiet! P6 Dark Power Pro 530W (nachgerüstet)
*OS* > Win XP MCE
*HDD* > 2x WD Caviar 200GB (original)
*Gehäuse* > ein wunderhässliches FSC Scaleo T, das mir aber mittlerweile ans Herz gewachsen ist

Wie ihr sehen könnt, gehen fast alle aktuellen Spiele an mir vorbei. Der P4-Heizofen-Einkerner macht das nicht mehr mit und ist im Grunde nur noch für hwbot Rekorde zu gebrauchen. Was aber darauf läuft ist Fallout 3, FEAR, Bioshock (Teil1) und sämtliche C&C Teile. Das Netzteil und Gehäuse kann man aber sicherlich noch gebrauchen. Den P4 spende ich dann den OC-Verrückten unter euch Redakteuren. 

Ich als armer Student kann mir leider nicht mehr leisten und es wäre eine super Sache, wenn PCGH mir unter die Arme greift und mich endlich wieder zum Spieler macht. Zudem wäre ein Performance Vergleich vorher/nachher sicherlich hoch interessant bezüglich Leistung, Kühlung, Stromverbrauch. Das wird jeden Statistikjunkie sicherlich frohlocken lassen. 

Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn ich den uralten und lauten Coolermaster Kühler ausgetauscht bekäme und man beachte den untersten Gehäusekühler an der Rückseite. Ich hatte halt einen Platz mehr

Im Anhang findet ihr dann noch ein Foto vom Innenraum. Ich bin halt nicht der ordentlichste Typ.


----------



## crytake (24. Februar 2010)

Hier meine Bewerbung:

*Eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Komponenten des PCs, der  frisiert werden soll (CPU, Mainboard, RAM, Grafikkarte, Netzteil,  Laufwerke und Betriebssystem)*

Mainboard: Sockel 939 Gigabyte K8NMF-9 mATX
CPU: AMD Athlon64 3200+ Sockel 939 2.0GHz
CPU-Kühler: Sockel 754/939 Artic Silencer64 Ultra, 2500upm
RAM: 2xDDR400 512MB Aeneon erweitert mit 2xDDR400 1024MB Qimonda
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX1600Pro 256MB PCIe
Festplatte: Samsung 160 GB Spinpoint HD160JJ
Netzteil: 400W ATX 1x80mm Lüfter (Firma weiß ich nicht.)
Laufwerke: LG GDR-816xB Bulk Schwarz(DVD, CD-Rom), Samsung TSST SH-W162L LS Bulk Schwarz(DVD-Brenner mit LightScribe), Diskettenlaufwerk
Betriebssystem: Windows XP-Home 32Bit

*Ein Foto des Innenraums Ihres PCs*
Siehe Anhang

*Eine Beschreibung, welche Anwendungen/Spiele Ihrem PC zu schaffen  machen und optional eine Begründung, warum wir uns gerade Ihrem PC  annehmen sollen

*Ich bekam ihn nach meiner Jugendweihe 2005 und ich war richtig stolz, mein erster PC!!! Er hatte am Anfang alle Spiele gut gemeistert. Bis dann Crysis, Call of Duty 4, Age of Empire 3 auf meinen PC installiert wurden. Nicht mehr volle Details bzw. bei Crysis musste in den niedrigsten Einstellungen gespielt werden. 
Da musste ich was verbessern, von 1Gb auf 3GB Arbeitspeicher und zusätzlich noch eine 500GB Festplatte. Mehr konnt ich mir als Schüler nicht leisten.
Inzwischen habe ich dann 2008 einen neuen PC aufgebaut, welcher eine Wasserkühlung besitzt. Mit ihm konnt ich wieder flüssig spielen, aber das Problem ist: Ich kann ihn schlecht transportieren, wegen der Wasserkühlung Somit kommt mein erster Rechner wieder zum Einsatz für Lanpartys, aber da macht es auch kaum noch Spaß, denn manche Spiele sind nicht spielbar oder haben zu niedrige Details.
In der Zeit wo mein erster Rechner nicht auf Lanpartys ist, nutzt ihn meine Schwester für Spore, "Harry Potter" Spiele und Age of Empire. Aber halt nur mit geringen/mittleren Details spielbar.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr ihn frisieren könntet
Und diese Aktion find ich sowieso Genial von euch


----------



## SaxonyHK (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo *tigra456,

wenn du mit deiner Kiste nicht zufrieden bist, dann können wir ja tauschen. Ich jedenfalls wäre happy, wenn ich solch geil HW hätte.
*


----------



## oneklick (24. Februar 2010)

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als armer Umschüler der nur Harz 4 hat zum aufrüsten!Würde mich riesig freuen !


CPU:* AMD X2 6000
*Lüfter:* Boxed-Kühler
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte GA-MA770 DS§ (Rev.1) 
*Speicher*: A-Data Dimm 4GB DDR2 800
*Grafikkarte*: Sapphire Radeon 4850 (512MB)
*Festplatte*: FSAMSUNG HD252HJ  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
*Netzteil*: NoName 550 Watt (Sehr Laut)
*Laufwerk*: LG BrennerGSA-H55N
*Betriebssystem*: Windows XP Pro 32 Bit

Rechner ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt!
Und geplant war bei zeiten ein phenom 2 quad raufzuhauen !Da aber Gigabyte für die revision 1 die ich leider habe vom Board  alle Phenom 2 vom support gestrichen wurde!

Folgende Spiele machen mir jetzt schon Kummer für die Zukunft

GTA4 lüppt sehr bescheiden  mit teils argen rucklern
Crysis ist auch hiermit unspielbar!
Sonst laufen die meisten Spiele noch aber halt nicht im vollen genuss!
Würde mir wünschen das ich für die zukunft endgültig Ruhe habe!
Super währe ein gescheites Mainboard  für am 3 support ,ddr3 ram fähigkeit 
Dazu ein schöner Phenom 2  Quad  und eine neue Grafikkarte die ordentlich wumms hat und direct x11 kann!
Es stehen in nächster Zeit Spiele wie Mafia 2, battlefield Bad Company 2 , Assasins Creed 2 etc die auf  der Kiste wohl garnicht mehr laufen oder in einer Diashow!
Bin ein leidentschaftlicher Gamer der sich nach getaner Arbeit viele stunden am Pc verbringt u sehr viel zockt!
Dazu währe ein Pc der wirklich zukunftssicher  ist  ein Traum!
Also ein Pc wo drauf verlass ist !Und vielleicht ein bissle leiser als mein jetziger!Kaufe mir im Monat immer 1 game wo das aufrüsten total wegfällt!Erst nach der Umschulung die in 2 Jahren zuende ist , hätte ich die finanziellen Möglichkeiten so leider nicht!
Also liebe PCGH Redaktion gibt euch ein ruck und rüstet mein PC auf!
Hoffe von euch zu hören!
Liebe Grüsse aus Hamburg 

Fotos versuche ich nachzureichen!Habe keine kamera  momentan!Versuche eine ranzubekommen!


----------



## TroyAnner (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bedanke mich schonmal bei PCGH für diese Aktion, denn ich bin auch Schüler ... und den Rest kennt ihr ja (wurde inzwischen oft genug über den permanenten Geldmangels gesprochen)

Was ich möchte ist ein System, das auch in Zukunft vernünftig läuft und bei dem ich keine Kompromisse bezüglich Qualität und Bildrate eingehen muss. Momentan Spiele ich einfache spiele wie Bf1 und Stronghold, Warcraft3(sogar hierbei kann es öfter mal ruckeln, wenn man TDs spielt) und Plants vs. Zombies. Alles sehr schöne spiele aber ich sehne mich doch wieder ein paar Shooter ala Cod; BC2 oder mal gta4 (zur info, im moment spiele ich das gute alte gta2^^), oder ähnliches zu spielen, auch sachen wie Risen(Die Demo war eine Qual!) ... und das soll dann auch lange zeit so bleiben!

Hier mein momentanes System:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Main: Abit AV8 Sockel 939
GraKa: Passive Geforce 6600 AGP
HDDs: 250gbMaxtor; 320gbSamsung
Laufwerk von LG + Floppy
Sehr altes Gehäuse von vor 2000
€: UND ES IST TATSÄCHLICH MEIN HAUPTRECHNER! JA, ES GIBT NOCH LEUTE DIE SOWAS HABEN!
*Direkte* Anschuldigungen gab es ja nicht, aber das wollt ich nur mal so sagen. Den Rechner hab ich übrigens von meinem Vater übernommen als Gothic 3(2006) raus kam; insgesamt ist er schon etwas älter. Und zu dem Case: das hat mein Vater vom Geschäft (mit erlaubnis) aus dem Schrott gezogen^^. Auf die Weise bin ich auch zu meiner alten Cherry-Tastertur und meinem S/W Laser-Drucker(siehe hintergrund) gekommen Aber ich sag euch, von der Tastatur trenn ich mich nie mehr! Die is so geil^^

Bilder sind zuhauf im Anhang (man wird meine Schwäche für Tesa sehen können).

Ich glaube bei mir müsstet ihr fast alle Komponenten austauschen: Cpu zu langsam= neue cpu= neues Board wegen Sockel= neue Graka wegen agp und weil zu langsam + neuer ram=ganz viel teuer geld

Persönliche Wünsche:
-müsst ihr nicht erfüllen!
-Amd am3 System mit einem 955BE und einer Ati5850^^
-falls ihr zufiel Geld habt eine ssd.
-Wie bereits gesagt, es sind nur wünsche!

Und zu dem Papier dahinten^^: Der Rechner erzeugt ja nur relativ wenig Wärme. Hinten einen zweiten Lüfter anzubringen halte ich für nicht nötig.


----------



## -Schorni- (24. Februar 2010)

Würde gern meinen PC von euch frisieren lassen, da ich nach der Ausbildung auf die Meisterschule gehe, und diese nich gerade sehr günstig ist.

Mein System

*CPU* - Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
*MB* - Asus Maximus 2 Formula
*Graka* - Zotac GTX260
*HDD* - Samsung 500GB (leider voll)
*Ram* - OCZ Reaper 4GB DDR2 1066
*Laufwerke* - Samsung DVD Laufwerk, Samsung DVD Brenner (liest keine DVDs mehr)
*Netzteil* - BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650
*Gehäuse* - Hiper Osiris (mit extrem lauten lüftern)
*Betriebssystem* - Vista Home Premium 64

Bin zwar mit meinem System jetzt noch relativ zufrieden, aber schneller wirds von selber nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
ich glaube zwar, dass es mir mit meiner Hardware im Gegensatz zu anderen noch gut geht, aber zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht.

*Meine Hardware:*
*CPU:*Intel Q 6700 @ 4x 3,6 (nicht 100%ig stable trotz 1,47 Volt)
*MB:*ASUS P5N-D (bei NB:1,46V und HT: 1,44V max. 420FSB)
*Ram:*TeamGroup PC2-6400 5-5-5-15 (der ist eig. ganz OK)
*GPU:*KFA² GeForce GTX260² (kühl aber laut unter Last)
*HDD:*Hitachi 320GB 8MB Cache 7200U/min (Standardware) 
*PSU:*BeQuiet Straight Power 550W S6 (OEM?)
*SK:*Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio (hält die Logitech X-540 wach)
*TV:*MSI TV @nywhere
*DVD:*LG DVD Brenner (Mit IDE Anschluss)
*CASE:*Thermaltake Shark black (sehr sehr schlechtes WaKü Case, die LED in der Tür hat keinen Molex Stecher mehr...)

Sonstiges:
Wasserkühlung bestehend aus:
Phobya CPU Socket 775 (günstig aber OK)
AnFi-Tec NBSB005 (kühlt den HitzForce)
Alphacool Eheim Station II 230V (summt nervend und laut vor sich hin)
MagiCool Slim Dual 240 (reicht noch für CPU und NB)
ClearFlex 16/12mm (sehr leicht knickend)
Perfect Seal 13mm (hält Bombenfest)
2x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL2 (gestern eingebaut - sehr leise)

(Kauf)Modding:
Grünes Wasser (FluoProtect Green)
Revoltec Alu-Heatspreader für Ram
2x Revoltec KK in Blau
Und schlecht lackiertes Case

Warum ich?:

Weil ich manchmal gerne ein Video/Film mit Power Director bearbeiten möchte, aber CUDA hier nur sehr dürftig funktioniert, weshalb ein 2Stunden Film gerne mal 3Stunden auf dem Quad rendert...
Außerdem spiele ich gerne Crysis und GTA IV, aber letzteres wird gerne von meinem Quad limitiert und mit dem ENB-Series Mod geht sogar ohne AA garnichts...
Außerdem ist man als Schüler nicht sehr reich, weshalb ich mich nun schon 2 Jahre mit dem Teil durch (die Werkstatt von €nics) kämpfe, nur leider ist die Garantie futsch aber das Ding zickt mal gerne...

Bilder im Anhang...


----------



## majorguns (24. Februar 2010)

CPU: Intel i7 920 @3,36GHz
Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P
Grafikkarte: ATI HD 4850
Soundkarte: X-Fi Xtreme Music
Arbeitspeicher: 6GB Corsair Dominator 1600 CL8
Netzteil: Cougar CM Power 700
Festplatte: 2xWD Black Caviar 1TB, WD 500GB
Gehäuse: Antec P182
Betriebssytem: Windows 7 Ultimate

Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem System, nur die Graka taugt einfach nichts zum Spielen und das ganze restliche System wird von ihr ausgebremmst, nebenbei macht sie auch noch unglaublich viel Lärm. Außerdem könnte ich ne anständige SSD gebrauchen.
Zur Zeit habe ich leider nicht genug Geld um meinen PC weiter aufzurüsten, muss noch einiges fürs Auto kaufen


----------



## Nilson89 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

als armer Student der Wirtschaftsinformatik bewerbe ich mich hiermit um das Aufrüsten meines pensionierten Rechners.


*Bestandteile:*

*CPU: *AMD Athlon X2 3800+ Sockel 939
*Kühler:* Scythe ... (schon sehr alt, kenn die Bezeichnung leider nicht)
*Mainboard:* Asus A8N-SLI
*Ram:* 3 GB DDR-400 (2x 1GB Kingston und 2x 512KB NoName)
*Netzteil:* 520 Watt von BeQuiet!
*Grafikkarte:* Zotac Geforce GTX 260 (vor ein paar Monaten aufgerüstet)
*Festplatte: *1TB Samsung Spinpoint SATA
*Laufwerke:* 


1x DVD-Laufwerk
1x DVD-Brenner der ersten Generation (manchmal brennt er manchmal nicht)
*Gehäuse:* ein altes Modder-Gehäuse von Aspire
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Professional 64 bit


*Welche Spiele bereiten mir Sorgen?
*Crysis und Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 lassen sich beide gut spielen, nachdem ich die Grafikkarte aufgerüstet habe, doch leider kommt er auch hier teilweise zu Laderucklern.
Kopfschmerzen bereitet mir jedoch Battlefield Bad Company 2. Ich nehme seit dem ersten Tag der Beta daran teil, kann aber mit aller niedrigstens Einstellungen auch nicht ruckelfrei spielen, was den Spielspaß natürlich richtig sinken lässt.


Als Informatikstudent bin ich natürlich auch öfter mal damit beschäftigt, Programme zu entwickeln. So setze ich auch gerne mal eine virtuelle Maschine auf um Durchläufe zu testen, doch leider kann ich es dann abschminken noch sinnvoll mit meinem Rechner zu arbeiten, da bei 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher und einer kleinen CPU nicht mehr viele Resourcen verbleiben.

Ich würde mich sehr über das Aufrüsten meines PC´s freuen, da ich es mir leider nicht leisten kann, denn Bücher für die Uni sind mir einfach wichtiger.

Liebe Grüße
Niels


----------



## seishin_ (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

*Mein System:*

Prozessor:  AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair 512 MB DDR1 
Mainboard:  ASUS K8V SE Deluxe (VIA Chipsatz)
Grafikkarte:  ATI Radeon X800
Sound: Soundblaster X-Fi
Festplatten (alles noch IDE): WD (160 GB), WD (320 GB), Maxtor (120 GB)

Betriebssystem: Windows XP inkl. SP 3


*Warum mein System?*

Wie ihr vielleicht sehen könnt, pfeift mein Rechner aus dem letzten Loch, und das ist fast sprichwörtlich gemeint. Das Mainboard kappt manchmal die IDE-Verbindung der Festplatten, was sehr angenehm im laufendem Betrieb ist. Sobald ich hinten an der Soundkarte umstöpseln möchte, friert das System ein (muss ein Spannungsproblem sein), die Grafikkarte macht keinen 32Bit-Modus mehr, und ab und an friert das Geschehen im Spiel ein, dann darf ich neu starten. World of Warcraft läuft mit den 1024er Riegeln unheimlich schlecht, sobald zuviele Leute da sind. Leider zahlt man für DDR1-Speicher schon Sammlerwerte, falls es den überhaupt noch irgendwo gibt.

Der Grund des Ganzen ist am Anfang meines Studiums zu finden, seitdem habe ich keine Möglichkeit mehr auch nur Kleinigkeiten aufzurüsten. Außerdem habe ich Familie, da liegen sowieso die Prioritäten anders. Ich möchte es hier einfach mal versuchen, da an mir soviele interessante Titel vorbeiziehen, die ich abends gern mal getestet hätte, nur wird es dieses Jahr sicher nichts.

Das beiliegende Bild zeigt das Chaos des Innenraums, dass durch mehrere Kompromisse entstanden ist. Irgendwann sind die Power- und Reset-Knöpfe rausgefallen, und die Architektur des Gehäuses erlaubt es nicht ohne größere Umbauten, die wieder reinzupfriemeln. Seitdem schließe ich meinen Rechner also quasi "kurz". 

*Welche Spiele machen mir Sorgen? 
*Bevor ich jetzt wirklich alle Spiele aufzähle sage ich einfach mal pauschal: Alle Spiele ab Gothic 3 (zeitlich gesehen), die meine Hardware total überfordern.

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, ansonsten ist es natürlich auch nicht so schlimm, bin ja mittlerweile an den Zustand gewöhnt. ^^

Liebe Grüße,
seishin_


----------



## AlexKL77 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich versuche auch mal mein Glück.

Mein System:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Xigmatek Achilles
Msi P45 Platinum/Zilent
2x2GB OCZ Reaper DDR2-1066
512MB Gainward HD4850 Golden Sample
Enermax Pro 82+ 425 Watt
1x LG DVD-RW+- (IDE)
1x Sony/NEC Optiarc DVD-Rom (Sata)
1x HDD Samsung 320 GB (SataII)
1x HDD WD 200GB (SataI)
Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Silber
Seitenteil mit 250er Lüfter ausgetauscht durch Rebel 9 Window-Seitenteil (schwarz)
Hyundai 22" TFT (VGA-Anschluß)

Eigentlich hätte ich gerne eine neue Grafikkarte,ein neues Gehäuse und eine größere zweite Festplatte,allerdings fehlt es mir derzeit einfach an dem finanziellem Spielraum.
Die zweite Platte stammt noch aus einem FSC-Scaleo und macht zwischendurch keine netten Geräusche.
Das Gehäuse ist an einigen Stellen bereits kaputt und sollte ursprünglich nur eine Übergangslösung vom Scaleo-Gehäuse sein.
Das Seitenteil mit 250er Lüfter habe ich nach dem Wechsel von Pentium 4 auf 2-Kern CPU durch das Rebel 9 Windows-Seitenteil ersetzt,da nicht mehr so viel Abwärme entstand und ich so endlich den Lärmpegel deutlich senken konnte.
Mit der Grafikkarte sind aktuelle Spiele in 1680x1050 zwar spielbar aber an AA/AF ist nicht zu denken.
Crysis/Far Cry 2 usw. auf DX10 zu spielen gleicht einer Diashow.
Derzeit spiele ich viel und gerne Modern Warfare 2.Dort muß ich allerdings auch schon die Texturdetails runterschrauben,sonst ruckelt es an einigen Stellen gewaltig.
Wie gerne würde ich Crysis Warhead und Far Cry 2 doch mal in 1680x1050 in DX10 spielen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Alex


----------



## fsx (24. Februar 2010)

> ich würd jemanden nehmen der noch n Singel Core hat und nicht über genug  Kleingeld verfügt um sich was besseres zu kaufen


*Hier ich !*

Erstmal:
Ich find es echt klasse, großes Lob an PCGH 

Naja, wenn ich eure "Schrottis" sehe, werde ich ja schon ganz neidisch. i7, GTX 260 oder HD 4850, übelst viel RAM; was wollt ihr denn mehr. Ich träume von einer GTX 260, ihr wohl eher von Quad-Crossfire.

Drum wollte ich mich mal selbst auch bewerben. Aber nicht erschrecken, ich weiß, dass dieses Sys so ziemlich das letzte ist, was ihr nehmen würdet. Aber: Ich hab noch ein älteres mit 900 MHz CPU, 128 MB RAM und XP. Den jetzigen PC hatte ich von meinem Onkel geschenkt bekommen, der hatte sich letzes Jahr mal was neues geholt.

Also:

*CPU:* Intel Pentium 4 Singlecore @2,66GHz
*Mainboard:* MSI MS-6701
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 512 MB DDR
*Grafikkarte:* Nvidia mit DX 8.1
*Festplatte:* 55,9 GB PATA
*Netzteil:* 250W
*Laufwerke:* CD-RW,DVD    
*Gehäuse:* Medion Standard
*Betriebssystem:* Win XP Home

Monitor könnt ihr in Ruhe lassen, den habe ich letztens durch ein Acer 20" ersetzt.

Welche Spiele ruckeln? Eher, welche nicht? Oder welche laufen?
Spiele: Windows Preinstalled Games und ein 2,50€ Spiel-Neue Spiele gehen natürlich nicht, die meiste neue Software ebenfalls nicht.
Sonst kann ich nur sagen, dass dies der eindeutig schlechteste PC ist, der hier bislang beworben wurde. Und ich kein Geld, um mir einen richtig guten zu kaufen 

Ins Internet gehe ich aber mit einem PC aus der Familie, da meiner keine RJ45-Kabel, oder wie die neuen heißen, akzeptiert

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dsc00809osbm.jpg]
 [img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dsc00810kpus.jpg]
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dsc00811iqea.jpg]
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dsc00812kot3.jpg]
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/dsc008143rzo.jpg]


----------



## LiL Fränkii (24. Februar 2010)

*Dann bewerbe ich mich auch einmal..*

*Verbaute Komponenten:*

*CPU:*  Intel Core2Duo e4400 @ 3Ghz
*Ram:*  Crucial 2x 2Gb DDR2 667
*Mainboard:*  Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P Rev. 1.0
*Grafikkarte:*  Radeon HD4850 512Mb + Zalman GV1000
*Netzteil:*  Asus 450Watt
*Festplatten:*  1x Samung 250Gb, 1x WD Caviar Green 500Gb
*DVD-Laufwerk:*  No-Name DVD-Brenner.. (mittlerweile 5 Jahre alt & brennt Dvd's & Cd's kaputt) 
*Betriebssystem:*  Windows 7 64-Bit

*Warum gerade ich?*
Weil mein System jetzt zwischen 2 & 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist und ich mit der Leistung überhaupt nicht mehr zufrieden bin.. 
Egal ob Bioshock 2, Crysis, Dragon Age, GTA 4...es ruckelt einfach jedes Spiel. 
Wäre schön, wenn ich wenigstens mal in FullHD ruckelfrei Spielen könnte.
Hab im Monat als Azubi kaum mehr als 50 Euro für mich, da ich Fahrtkosten habe, Miete, Strom, Internet & Telefon zahlen muss, kann halt nicht jeder zu hause bei Mami und Papi leben.  
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## gww_anarchy (24. Februar 2010)

Hi also erstmal muss ich sagen die Aktion find ich echt Klasse!

mein festrechner is leider vor 3 Jahren kaputt gegangen. Seit dem habe ich ein nur ein damals zwar ziemlich teures aber mitlerweile genauso veraltetes Asus- Notebook. Ich wäre euch echt dankbar wenn ihr daraus nen neuen PC zaubert, da es mein notebook nicht mehr macht und ich als Chemiestudent langsam mal was neues bräuchte, da ich meinen rechner hauptsächlich für Cinema 4D und simulationen im Bereich Chemie Benutzte. Wobei ich aber mit meinem aktuellen System Ewigkeiten selbst an kleinsten Sachen rechne.
Spielen möchte ich auch mal wieder hab hier seit ner ganzen weile zB Bioshock rumliegen was einfach nicht flüssig laufen will und auch für kommende Spiele wie Metro 2033 oder Starcraft 2 und natürlich Diablo III wäre ich gerne gerüstet.

Meine Bisherige Hardware

*CPU*                Intel Core Duo T2400@2,00GHz
*RAM*                2Gb NoName 533MHz DDR2 
*Graka*              Geforce Go 7600 512mb RAM (520/430MHz)
*HDD*                320GB  WD Cavier Blue(nachgerüstet da die alte Schreib/Lesefehler hatte)
*Mainboard* ASUS A6JM  und was halt noch so zum notebook gehört
*Monitor*           Samsung Syncmaster 2494HM
*Betriebssystem* Windows 7 Professional 32bit


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Februar 2010)

God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> ich würd jemanden nehmen der noch n Singel Core hat und nicht über genug Kleingeld verfügt um sich was besseres zu kaufen


Ich hätt noch einen Sempron 2800+ bieten^^
Aber der steckt in meinem Server, kann zwar kein FullHD Streamen, aber naja, man kann nicht alles haben, und mein HauptPC läuft mehr als schnell genug.

Ich finde auch, dass sich die Leute mit Quad und GTX260 odre so etwas zurückhalten sollen, ich kann Crysis auch nicht mit AA/AF zocken, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund, anderen die Möglichkeit wegzuschnappen, Crysis überhaupt mal spielen zu können.


----------



## Scientist (24. Februar 2010)

Wird die Aktion wieder haeufiger statt finden, wie frueher (mit Artikel im Heft)?


----------



## Eiche (24. Februar 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich hätt noch einen Sempron 2800+ bieten^^
> Aber der steckt in meinem Server, kann zwar kein FullHD Streamen, aber naja, man kann nicht alles haben, und mein HauptPC läuft mehr als schnell genug.
> 
> Ich finde auch, dass sich die Leute mit Quad und GTX260 odre so etwas zurückhalten sollen, ich kann Crysis auch nicht mit AA/AF zocken, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund, anderen die Möglichkeit wegzuschnappen, Crysis überhaupt mal spielen zu können.


das wäre mist wenn leute zuhause ein guten gaming pc haben und ihren verramschten 2. rechner reinstellen aber das lässt sich wohl auch nicht vermieden.


----------



## LaCroato (24. Februar 2010)

Das sich manche echt nicht schämen hier 
unverfroren Quadcore-Systeme mit GPU´s ala GTX260 / Radeon 4890 und Ähnlichem
hier reinzustellen...
Dann noch pics von Spitzen - PC´s...

Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft an Eure Chancen bei High-End-Systemen?

*[IRONIE AN] *
Am Besten ich bewerb´ mich auch mal..
*Mein Q9650 @4 GHz und meine 5850 @900/1200MHz reichen mir nicht vollständig
um Oblivion mit Texturmod in 1920x1200 mit 8x SSAA vernünftig darzustellen.
Und meine 8 GB Popel-DDR2 -Riegel müssten natürlich auch ausgetauscht werden..**[IRONIE AUS]*


----------



## Junkie (24. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich finde die Aktion sehr gut, aber manche kann ich echt nich verstehen.
Wie kann man sich nur mit nem i7 oder ähnliches im Rechner bewerben???


----------



## marko597710 (24. Februar 2010)

hallo wiel es mal versuchen da ich noch nie glück hatte 

AMD PhenomII X4 955 4x3.20GHz BOX Black Edition CPU Lüfter von silent
der noch gewechselt werden mus 
4096MB GEIL DDR2-800 CL5 KIT
3.5" Samsung SpinPoint  250GB 7200U/m 
3.5" Seagate 7200.10 250GB ST3250310AS 8MB
[FONT=&quot]*SAPPHIRE HD 4870  TOXIC Edition*  [/FONT]1 GVram 
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 770 benutze onbourd sound
_Xilence Gaming Edition_ Power _800W_ 
windows vista home premium 64 bit
LG Blur RAY 2x brenner
FUJITSU SIEMENS 22" LCD


mir fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein am3 morderbourd mit ddr3 speicher 
und ne schöne ati hd 5800 1gvam


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. Februar 2010)

manche haben echt nen Schatten... am besten die Post mit mehr als ner 4850 und nem quad rauslöschen + verwarnung...

btt: bin wunschlos glücklich, obwohl... neeee passt schon  Geile Aktion von PCGH!!


----------



## Necthor (24. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin,
eine klasse Aktion was Ihr da vorhabt. 
Mein Systen habe ich bereits bei meiner Anmeldung hier im PCGH-Forum als Signatur veröffentlicht.
Allerdinsg weiss ich nicht ob mein SYS überhaupt aufrüstbar ist.
Ich finde es aber toll das ihr euch dieser Herausforderung annehmen wollt..
Natürlich hätt ich schon längst ein neues PC haben müssen, schliesslich ist PC-Gaming Hobby Nr.1. 
Asche auf mein Haupt für die vernachlässigung meines Systems.
Nicht zuletzt wollte ich eine echte Herausforderung für euch parat haben.

System: 
Gehäuse: *NoName* - Kein Geld für einen vernünftigen Case
Mainboard:* Abit KN8 SLI Sockel 939* - _Die Firma gibts nicht mehr_.
Netzteil:* Q-Tec PSU 400W Dual Fan Gold Low Noise*                    - _Dieses NT ist eher ein Damoklesschwert als ein zuverlässiges NT denn es hat keine Sicherheitssysteme, soll heissen wenn das Netzteil kaputt geht könnte das System teilweise oder ganz ausfallen._
CPU: *AMD Athlon 64 3700+* - _Singlecore Nicht übertaktbar, soweit ich weiss._
CPU-Kühler: *Thermaltake Sonic Tower* - _Sieht kuhl aus_, _ist aber für neue CPUs nicht brauchbar._
Grafikkarte: *ATI  Radeon X800* - _Untauglich für neue Spiele. OC-Potenzial unbekannt._
Speicher: *MDT DDR 512 MB *- _Waren mal 1 GB, ein Riegel ist ausgefallen._
Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint 250GB* - _Viel zu klein für heutige Datenmengen._
Tastatur: *Uralt NoName* - _Eigentlich ein Merc Stealth, dass leider den Geist aufgegeben hat. Nächste Tastatur wird eine Logitech G19 Gaming._
Monitor: *Samsung  SyncMaster 913B* - _Beste Auflösung 1280-1024, zu schwach für neue Möglichkeiten. Hintergrundbeleuchtung macht schwierigkeiten.

ps.: Und ne neue Kamera für bessere Bilder 
_


----------



## marko597710 (24. Februar 2010)

habe leider nur ein euro pc II 2,86 
monitor MM12
er leuft immer noch  von schneider 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (24. Februar 2010)

Da mir mein System völlig ausreicht, bewerbe ich mich mal mit dem meines Bruders:

*Eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Komponenten des PCs:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 tray @2,7GHz @Scythe Ninja
ASUS P5N-E SLI, nForce 650i SLI <- der Controller schafft leider nicht mehr als 2GB RAM, Soundausgang rauscht
G.Skill DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12
Sparkle GeForce 8800 GTS (G80), 320MB GDDR3 <- kaputter Temp.sensor, deswegen dauerhaft 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit und trotzdem noch heiß
be quiet Straight Power 400W ATX 2.2 (E5-400W/BN033)
Samsung SH-S183L, SATA, schwarz
Samsung SpinPoint T166 500GB, 16MB Cache
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB, 32MB Cache
Vista Home Premium 32Bit
Thermaltake Soprano schwarz mit Sichtfenster <- Frontanschlüsse abgebrochen und lärmende Lüfter

*Eine Beschreibung, welche Anwendungen/Spiele Ihrem PC zu schaffen machen und optional eine Begründung, warum wir uns gerade Ihrem PC annehmen sollen:*
Ja was soll ich sagen, das System ist nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Maximale Details sind bei aktuellen Spielen wie Modern Warfare 2 seltenst ruckelfrei möglich, an AF/AA braucht man garnicht zu denken (native 22" Auflösung von 1680x1050). Bei GTA4 kann man flüssiges Spielen komplett vergessen.

Da mein Bruder im April Geburtstag hat, wäre diese Aktion das perfekte Geschenk, ansonsten wird er dann wohl selbst Geld in neue Komponenten investieren.

€: Ich find es seltsam wie viele Leute nach mir mit der "kleiner Bruder" Nummer kommen und irgendwelech Uralt-Systeme ausgraben. Was ich hier geschrieben hab ist die pure Wahrheit, mein Bruder zockt wirklich damit. Ich versuche ihm eine Freude zu machen und denke einfach, dass er ein Upgrade nötiger hat als manch andere hier (inklusive mir).


----------



## ich558 (24. Februar 2010)

Sehr nette Aktion- mal sehen ob ich der Glückliche sein darf

*CPU*: E6700    _(welchen ich leider nicht über 3,3Ghz stabiel bekomme)_
*GPU:* 8800GTX    _(in neuen Spielen überfordert)_
*RAM:* 4GB DDR2800 Aeneon    _(null übertaktbar)_
*MB:*   Asus P5B 
*NT:*   700W BeQuiet     _(genug Power für jede HW)_
*HDD:* 500GB Samsung HD501LJ    _(war gut nun aber laaangsam)_

*Warum ausgerechnet ich?:*
Gute Frage. Andere haben sicherlich noch eine etwas ältere Kiste. Meine finde ich ist aber leichter aufwertbarer als ein Singelcore System o.ä.^^

*Was passt mir nicht?:*
War einst ein gutes System- auch wenn es schon in die Jahre gekommen ist- aber Spielehits wie Crysis sind selbst auf high kaum spielbar und bei GTA4 läuft die CPU an der Leistungsgrenze mit max. 25FPS und das bei stark reduzierten Details. Kommende Grafikbomben werde ich wohl kaum als solche bezeichnen können.
Mir gehts es aber nicht nur um Games; auch der Systemstart an sich dauert eine Ewigkeit und die Geschwindigkeit der HDD hat mittlerweile drastisch abgenommen. Es müssten eigentlich nur eine neue Graka rein, CPU stabil auf ca. 3,5-3,6Ghz laufen, perfekte Bioseinstellungen und die HDD mal getuned werden. Momentan befindert sich eine ausgeliehene GTX260 im PC, da meine 8800GTX nach einigen Tagen starke Bildfehler produziert und sie dann gabacken werden muss wobei ich nicht weis wie lange sie das noch durchhält. Leistungunterschied gibt es leider nur in Crysis- die CPU limitiert in allen anderen Spielen.(3DMark06 nur +knapp über 1000P) Einen Nachfolger habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.
Ich bin eine Person die nicht gerne Geld ausgibt sonder alles spart da ich noch Schüler bin und z.B. damit man später als Student schön leben kann und ich nicht so sehr auf finanzielle Unterstützung anderen sein möchte.  Aus diesem Grund werde ich noch länger kaum in den PC investieren.

MFG
ich

_Sorry für das schelchte Bild aber ich hatte jetzt nur ein Handy da!_


----------



## Berserker1488 (24. Februar 2010)

*Hiho PCGH team


Euere Aktion kommt ja wie gerufen... 
*
Hier die Komponenten meines Lieblings <3 :
 
CPU: *Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz* 
RAM: *4 GB OCZ XTC Platinum 1066
*Grafikkarte: *MSI GeForce 260 GTX 896MB
* Soundkarte: *Creative Xtreme Audio* 
Festplatte: *Samsung F1 HD252HJ* 
Motherboard: *Gigabyte GA-P35-S3* 
Netzwerkkarte:* Killer NIC K1
* CD/DVD: *Samsung  S203N
*Netzteil: *Noname 550 Watt*
Monitor: *LG W2453TQ 24"* 
Betriebssystem: *Windows Vista 64bit* 
Gehäuse: *Coolermaster Praetorian*

Und hier die Begründung warum mein "*Schatz*" <3 ein update braucht:

Das fängt schon beim Hochfahren an, man hat das Gefühl neben einem Startet ein Jet, naja ist schon OK wenn man Kopfhörer trägt .
Seit Crysis 2007 rauskam läuft auf meinem Rechner nichts anderes mehr, extra für Crysis habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft (260 GTX) naja, selbst im Multiplayer von Crysis Wars habe ich manchmal nur 40 FPS obwohl ich alle Einstellungen auf minimum habe.
Im Singelplayer ist es natürlich noch viel schlimmer, es gibt ja so viele Mods für die Grafik, aber eine Diashow macht nun echt keinen Spass.

Zu aller letzt das Aktbild meines Babys <3:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5pep-t-jpg.html


----------



## LaCroato (24. Februar 2010)

Viele kapieren´s hier echt nicht...


----------



## ElGeuso (24. Februar 2010)

Sodala. Die meisten hier werden manche Teile von meinem PC gar nicht mehr kennen
Ich hoffe mal, das auch kaputte PCs mitmachen dürfen

Prozessor: Amd Athlon (64 glaub ich) 3200+ mit Standardlüfter
MSI Mainboard (kaputt)
2 mal 256 DDR2 RAM
Netzteil: Ich glaub zu der Zeit gab es noch keine Markenhersteller 
Festplatte: Ganz frische 250GB Samsung Festplatte
Graka: ebenfalls ganz neue Palit x850xt
Laufwerk: Nun DVD, nachdem eine zerberstende FIFA2001 CD mein CD Laufwerk gebasht hat ^^

Mein PC hat mich schon leiden lassen. Die Graka ist schon die dritte und nie habe ich sie zwecks Leistungssteigerung ausgetauscht. 
Seitdem das Mainboard, kurz nachdem ich die Graka und die ebenfalls kaputte Festplatte ausgetauscht hatte, ebenfalls kaputt ging, fristet er sein dasein in der Abstellecke. Auch mangels vorhandener Geldmittel.

Mitlerweile habe ich nur ein MSI Netbook (das mich noch nie im Stich gelassen hat! Da kannst du dir mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen fxxxing PC!!)
Aber mittlerweile vermisse ich einen gescheiten GamingPC. Ich will mich auch mal über Onlineaktivierungen, DRM, kostenpflichtige DLCs und gigabytegroße Patches ärgern!
Ich habe vorgehabt mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen, aber da mein konfigurierter TraumPC bei HOH in den letzten Wochen im Preis um 100 Euro gestiegen ist, seid ihr meine letzte Hoffnung. Please help me, PCGH!!

Update: Jetztmal meine ernste Bewerbung 
Bitte helft mir! Mein i7-975extreme läuft mit über 40 Grad bei meiner Wasserkühlung. Ich brauch was besseres, oder ich muss ihn wieder normal takten. Auch sind 2 Terabyte einfach zu wenig für meine Pornos! Und ich finde eine HD5970 (mit Referenzkühlung! kreisch! no go!) einfach zu wenig. Achja und könntet ihr noch ein Kraftwerk einbauen? Immer wenn ich die Innenbeleuchtung in meinem PC anmachen will, gehen bei mir im Dorf das Licht aus.


----------



## Shibby10 (24. Februar 2010)

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,*

eure Aktion klingt sehr verlockend also werd ich einfach mal gucken ob ich Glück habe oder nich ;P

hier ein paar Komponenten meines PC's:

CPU:                    DualCore Intel Pentium D940, 3200MHz(16 x 200)
RAM:                   2048MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
Grafikkarte:          NVIDEA GeForce 7950GT (512MB)
Motherboard:        Dell DXP051, Chipsatz: Intel Lakeport i945G/P
Festplatte:           2x 160 GB (eine zeigt "error occured" beim Booten)
Soundkarte:          Intel 82801GB ICH7 (onBoard)
Netzteil:               Standard 350W
Betriebssystem:     Windows XP Media Center Edition
*
Warum gerade mein PC?*

Ich verbringe gerne und eine Menge Zeit vor dem PC. Ich habe mir vor 4Jahren meinen Computer bei Dell gekauft. Leider hatte ich noch nicht so viel Ahnung um zu wissen das ich bei anderen Anbietern wahrscheinlich um einiges besser weggekommen wär.:
Jedenfalls habe ich kurze Zeit später das Stück von Grafikkarte(damals noch 7300SE) ausgetauscht und war auch zufrieden. 
Jedoch wuchsen die geforderten Leistungen und ich habe mir einen 22" Monitor gegönnt. Man kann sich sicherlich denken dass dabei nicht grade optimale Ergebnisse beim daddeln rauskommen. 
Klar kann man die grafik zurückschrauben und Auflösung runterstellen... aber iwann hat man auch davon die Nase voll und will einfach nur die Grafik genießen ohne jeden Moment mit einem Ruckler rechnen zu müssen. 
Ich spiele sehr viel online und neuere Spiele, wie COD6 ruckeln dermaßen bei mir dass es kaum sinn macht. 

Ich würde mich wirklich über jegliche Art von Hilfe eurer Seite freuen vorallem weil ich nicht das Geld habe um selber neue Komponenten einzubauen... sonst würde ich mich hier auch nicht melden und um Hilfe bitten. Er muss Crysis nicht auf 1080p ruckelfrei darstellen, ich hoffe einfach das ich Spiele wie COD6 in Zukunft genießen kann und mich nicht immer aufregen muss. 

Ich danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und alleine dafür, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt um euch meinen Text durchzulesen 

hier noch ein Foto:
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/dsc00333i5fxv36e.jpg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

eines vorweg es geht hierbei nicht um meinen PC, sondern um den meines Kleinen Bruders.

Die Komponenten sind:

CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2400+
Mainboard: ASRock K7NF2-Raid
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 256 MB DDR
Grafikkarte: Nvidia 7600GS 256MB (AGP)
Festplatte: 40GB IDE
Netzteil: OEM 400Watt
Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner von Samsung
Gehäuse: NoName von eBay
Betriebssystem: Win XP Home 32Bit
Netzwerk: WLAN 54Mbit PCI-Karte

Oftmals wird der PC nur zum arbeiten (Office und Internet) genutzt und bereits hier fängt die Miesere an. Der PC hängt sich gerne mal auf, wenn wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann. Warum er sich aufhängt, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Die WLAN-Verbindung reist ständig ab. An der Entfernung zum WLAN-Router liegt es nicht, da andere PC's bei selber Entfernung die Verbindung stabil halten können.
Seit dem ich meinen PC gegen ein Laptop getauscht habe, hat mein Bruder auch nicht mehr die Möglichkeit seine Spiele (NFS-Serie ab Most Wanted, Race Driver GRID, Assassin´s Creed, diverse LEGO-Games) auf meinem Rechner zu spielen. Auf seinem PC laufen diese zumeist nur als Dia-Show. 

*Warum Grade der PC meines Bruders? *
Nun ja ich bin es Leid immer wieder die traurigen Augen von ihm sehen zu müssen, dass er nun kaum noch spielen kann. Auf das gute alte Pac-Man hat er keine Lust mehr () und an unserer Wii-Konsole kann er auch nur alle drei bist vier Stunden spielen, da ja auch noch andere spielen wollen  

Außerdem würde er sich sicher riesig freuen, wenn er endlich wieder Spielen kann und gefahrlos Vorträge machen kann.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Februar 2010)

LaCroato schrieb:


> Viele kapieren´s hier echt nicht...


Wie meinste das?


----------



## einrudelgurken (24. Februar 2010)

So hier ist meine Bewerbung:

Vorweg: Ist eine super Aktion von euch.

So jetzt zu eigentlichen Thema zurück...
Hier mein System:
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Mainboard: ASUS P5K "Green"
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8800GT
RAM: Team Group 2gb-Kit DDR2-667Mhz
Festplatte: ne alte Samsung mit 250gb, genaue Bezeichnung weis ich nicht
Laufwerk: LG-Brenner mit IDE-Anschluss
Netzwerkkarte: D-Link DWA-547
Gehäuse: Amakrox Spider-Case
Netzteil: Sinan 530 Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-bit
Monitor: ASUS VK222H
Der gesammte Pc ist ca. 2 1/2 Jahre alt.

So jetzt was mich an meinem Computer nervt:
So dann fangen wir mal an....
Beim Hochfahren ist alles noch alles normal, auch wenn es ruhig schneller gehen könnte. Beim spielen wirds schon kritischer. Ich spiele gerne Spiele, wie Crysis, CoD6 und CoD5, GTA 4 und jegliche Art von Rennspielen. Cod 5und 6 laufen noch relativ flüssig auf meinem PC, aber z.B. Crysis macht echt kein Spaß, Grafik nur auf mittel und kein AA oder AF. Wenn ich dann mal die Grafik versuche höher einzustellen, brechen die FPS ein und es ruckelt schon ziemlich.(Aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch bei einem High End Rechner so) Genauso ist es bei GTA 4. Ich würde es gerne öfters spielen, jedoch muss ich die Grafik schon auf mittel-low stellen und die Sichtweite auf höchstens 20, damit es halbwegs flüssig läuft. Auch NFS Pro Street, ruckelt schon ziemlich, wenn ich die Grafik etwas höher stelle. Und ein Rennspiel, wo die Grafik auf low ist und es als Diashow laüft, ist echt schrecklich.
...das wars eigentlich schon. Eines möchte ich dennoch hinzufügen: In letzter Zeit habe ich immer mal wieder nen Bluescreen und der PC stürtzt ab und dann muss ich Windos wiederherstellen, was auch ziemlich nervt. Ich weis aber auch net warum, aber eins ist toll, nämlich das ich diese Woche noch keinen Bluescreen hatte."freu"

So nun zu dem, warum Ihr gerade meinen PC "frisieren"/aufrüsten sollt.
Das ist auch immer eine schwierige Frage, aber ich versuche mich mal:
1. Ich bin Schüler und habe nicht so viel Geld, um alle zwei drei Jahre meinen PC aufzurüsten, geschweige denn mir einen neuen zu kaufen. 
Ich hatte zwar letztens einen Threas erstellt, wo ich mir einen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen habe, jedoch musste ich ihn eine Woche später wieder umtauschen, weil ich das Geld anderweitig brauchte.
2. Der Rechner ist jetzt schon 2 1/2 Jahre alt und kann nicht mal mehr mit dem Laptop meiner Schwester mithalten und das ist für einen Desktop-PC wirklich schlecht. 
3. Ich möchte unbedingt wieder flüssig spielen können, damit ich auch die in der Zukunft erscheinenden Spiele spielen kann.(Diabolo 3, Crysis 2, und Battlefield Bad Company 2)
und last but not least:...
Ich wohne in Bremen und das ist, wie ihr alle wisst, nun mal die schönste Stadt der Welt.

So jetzt bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig, wie geduldig zu warten...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen an das gesammte PCGH-Team
Einrudelgurken


----------



## einrudelgurken (24. Februar 2010)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Wie meinste das?


Na ganz einfach es gibt auch welche, die sich hier mit einem high-end Rechner bewerben und das so meint er ist nicht der Sinn dieser Aktion.
Mir ist es persönlich egal wer sich hier bewirbt, es steht ja nirgens geschrieben wer sich bewerben darf. 


Oh sorry Doppelpost. Dachte, da schreibt zwischendurch jemand was.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (24. Februar 2010)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Habe
> 
> EVGA X58 SLI Classified
> Core I7 920
> ...




Manche Leute haben echt keine Schmerzen, sowie einen äusserst bedenklichen Charakter Aber dieser Typ ist ja nicht der Einzige hier  Einfach nur erbärmlich...

Allen Anderen wünsche ich viel Glück  und den vorher oben genannten Leuten das der Rechner abraucht!


----------



## m4Tze (24. Februar 2010)

So, denke mein PC sollte endlich mal frisiert werden. Da meine Hardware so ziemlich an die Grenzen des spielbaren kommt. Bei Far Cry 2, Dirt2, F.E.A.R. 2, Crysis (wie wohl bei den meisten), GTA IV und Risen sind bereits hohe bzw. normale Details nicht mehr über die 27 FPS zu bekommen! Daher wirds endlich mal Zeit das mein PC von PCGH mal so richtig frisiert wird. Ein guter Quadcore und eine aktuelle untere High-End Karte alá 5850 würde schon eine sehr gute Basis darstellen!

Mein PC sollte frisiert werden, weil es eine deutliche steigerung des Spielvergügens mit dem PC wäre und PCGH mir damit einen mehr als großen Gefallen/Wunsch tun/erfüllen würde, denn das Geld ist bei einem Schüler der den Führerschein bezahlen muss und sein KFZ unterhalten muss nicht mehr verfügbar für eine Aufrüst-/Optimierungsaktion. Zudem wären so einige Punkte mehr für das Folding@Home drin als mit meiner aktuellen Konfiguration. Und natürlich möchte ich auch die kommenden Spiele Knaller wie Battlefield Bad Comapany 2, Assassins Creed 2, Splinter Cell: Conviction und Crysis 2 auch noch in einer akzeptablen und hohen Qualität genießen!

Und mein Gehäuse ist eigentlich, wie ich finde eine sehr gute und auch optisch akzeptable Lösung für ein neues System. Meines Erachtens ist das Gehäuse sogar ein wenig zu "schön" für die "Altbacken-Hardware". 

Meine Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ @ AC Freezer64 Pro
RAM: 2 GB Arbeitspeicher
MoBo: ASUS A8N-E
GPU: 8800 GTS 320 MB 
NT: BeQuiet 550W DarkPower Pro 7
HDD: 320er F1 Samsung Festplatte
DVD: LG DVD Brenner
OS: Windows XP Pro SP3


----------



## Gantur (24. Februar 2010)

*Dieser Rechner würde gerne ein anderer sein*, leider fehlte immer das gewisse etwas was ihn dazu machen würde. Er wurde zum Spielen gemacht und er entwickelte sich langsam über die Zeit zur kompletten Bastelbude. Egal woher ein günstiges Upgrade lockte, es fand seinen Weg ins Innere des Gehäuses.

*Probleme* hat er mit der zeitaufwendigen Berechnung von Photos, hauptsächlich Panoramas, die sich etliche Minuten (~20min) in die Länge ziehen kann. Ans Spielen für was der Rechner eigentlich gedacht war ist schon lang nicht mehr zu denken… 
*CPU:               AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (San Diego) 939*

*Kühler:          Arctic Freezer 64 pro
RAM:               2GB (4x512MB)
Corsair (2x512 MB Kit)
                              MDT (2x512 MB Kit)*

*Mainboard:    *ASRock 939SLI32-eSATA2

*GPU:               *Sapphire X1800 XT mit Arctic Cooling Accelero X2
*Netzteil:         *Enermax LIBERTY 500*
HDD:               **2x* Samsung HD080HJ 80GB (Raid 0)
                    1x Maxtor IDE???
*Laufwerk:      **1x Brenner LG GSH 22L*
*                    1x LiteOn DVD Combo*
*Gehäuse:       **???*
*Monitor:         **LG 1970H*
*OS:                 *Windows XP SP3

... man habe ich da schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut.


----------



## Wicke75de (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Sehr schöne Aktion. Leider hab ich kein System welches aufrüstungswürdig wäre. Mal abgesehen, das ich es Euch nicht zusenden könnte, da ich die Preise der Speditionen momentan zu teuer finde.

Gruß Wicke


----------



## schlumpf666 (24. Februar 2010)

hallo pcgh-team!
mein rechner...
xfx 680i enthusiast board
q6600@3,2ghz gekühlt von megahalems
4gb mushkin ddr2-800 ram
xfx 8800gtx xt
creative audigy 2
samsung 500gb festplatte
dvd brenner - keine ahnung was für einer 
coolermaster silent pro 500w
coolermaster stacker
windows 7 64bit

Warum gerade mein rechner, ganz einfach...
ich hab das teil als komplett pc gekauft, bereits übertaktet mit 5 jahren garantie usw.
alle lüfter liefen auf 100%. da mich das schon lange extrem stört hab ich seit kurzem ein paar änderungen vorgenommen.
das netzteil ist neu, der megahalems auch und einen gehäuselüfter hab ich auch getauscht.
das lauteste war der kleine lüfter für northbridge, der ist rausgeflogen, dafür hab ich einfach mit büroklammern notdürftig meinen alten 120er gehäuselüfter vor die northbridge gehängt.
da ist auch das größte problem... eine dauerhafte lösung wäre da aufjedenfall angebracht. 
da ich aber von technik nicht wirklich viel verstehe und müh und not grade so diese umbauarbeiten hinbekommen habe brauch ich hilfe! hatte ja nen grund warum ich den pc komplett und übertaktet gekauft hab! 

da muss entweder eine andere kühllösung her, oder ein anderes mainboard...
außerdem hab ich vor mir im laufe des jahres nen 120hz monitor anzuschaffen, paar kröten hab ich dafür schon, der rest kommt hoffentlich vom verkauf meines jetztigen monitors zusammen. dann steh ich aber mit meiner grafikkarte blöd da, weil die aktuelle spiele so schon nicht mehr flüssig macht und erst recht nicht mit 120 fps und schon dreimal nicht in 3d was natürlich auch kommen soll.
da ihr ja autos wahrscheinlich nicht repariert(is mein größtes problem im moment) hab ich mich halt hier lieber mal mit meinem rechner beworben.
den dafür hab ich nachdem ich mein auto reparieren lasse kein geld mehr...


----------



## Ente-89 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Frisierung des PC´s meines kleinen Bruders.
Hier die technischen Daten:

Prozessor: Intel Pentium 4, 1,6GHz
Mainboard: Supermicro P4SDA+
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 128MB DDR SDRAM 133MHz
Grafikkarte: Nvidea GeForce 2 MX/MX 400 32MB
Festplatte: 40GB ATA
Laufwerke: DVD-Laufwerk, Diskettenlaufwerk
Netzteil: 230Watt



Mein kleiner Bruder ist jetzt in ein Alter, in dem PC Spiele immer interessanter für ihn werden.
Vor einer Weile hat er diesen PC geschenkt bekommen.
Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man sich die Komponenten anschaut, weiß man das man damit vllt 8jahre alte Spiele sehr gut spielen kann.
Aktuellere Titel, wie z.B. Spore oder Star Wars The Clone Wars, starten nicht mal auf sein PC.
Also müssen wir die Spiele auf meinen PC installieren damit er die spielen kann.
Was mich persönlich aber ziehmlich stört, wenn er 2 Stunden am Tag an mein PC sitzt. Außerdem hat er mein Windows schon einmal kaputt bekommen (keine ahnung wie) und sämtliche wichtige Daten gingen verloren.
Wenn er dann mal an sein PC spielt, dann sowas wie Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 oder Star Wars Battlefront II. Ich staune immer wieder wenn ich neben ihn stehe und ihn bei Star Wars zuschaue. Er spielt vielleicht mit 3fps, wo ich mir nur denke: "wow wie kann man nur so extremes geruckel aushalten".
Die Lautstärke seines PC´s ist auch eine Qual. Man könnte denken, das die ganze Zeit eine CD im Laufwerk liegt und mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit gelesen wird. Man hat einfach das Bedürfnis, den PC nach kurzer Zeit gleich wieder auszuschalten.


Bitte liebes PCGH-Team
macht meinen kleinen Bruder mit euren Gewinnspiel eine große Freude.
Er hat im März Geburtstag, das wäre also das perfekte Geschenk für ihn.


----------



## micha2 (24. Februar 2010)

rechner siehe signatur. aber ich will eure dienste nicht in anspruch nehmen.

Bitte nehmt nicht die rechner der user, die hier erhoffen, mal eben ne schnelle zweitkiste zu bekommen oder gar ihre GTX260 oder den Phenom/C2Q/i7 austauschen wollen. 
nehmt die rechner von leuten, welche mit nem alten dualcore und ner graka unterhalb der 8800GT ausgestattet sind. sollte ja auch nen interressanter artikel werden, oder?

*wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn ihr mal so nen i7-920 nehmt und diesen so abrüstet, das crysis trotzdem noch läuft *

*gleichzeitig fällt nen bisschen hardware ab um so nen alten c2d 4400 etwas beine zu machen*


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Februar 2010)

Richtig! Also durchschorren geht garnicht!


----------



## Argead (24. Februar 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> Muss die Festplatte mit dem OS eigentlich auch eingeschickt werden?
> (wg. Datenschutz)



Könnte da mal jemand drauf antworten?

Übrigens, ich glaub echt nicht das alle systeme die hier hingeschrieben wurden auch wirklich das Hauptsystem sind, manches sieht echt so aus, als wär jemand in den Keller gegangen und hät geschaut was denn noch so schönes rumsteht.
Ich könnt ja auch noch mit so ner 400Mhz Amd kiste kommen ^^, die funktioniert sogar noch.

Und zu den leuten mit nem i7 und >260/4850 sag ich besser erst gar nix.

Übrigens Crysis funktioniert auch auf ner onboard hd3300, man muss die auflösung halt runterstellen aber gehn tuts xD


----------



## Anana5 (24. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich stelle euch mal mein bald 3 Jahre altes System vor, welches hin und wieder in den Geschmack von neuen Teilen kam ....

*Bestandteile:*



*CPU*:                          Intel E6750 2,66 Ghz @ 1,04V (Originaleinstellung deutlich zu hoch!)


*CPU-**Kühler*:    Zerotherm CF900


*Mainboard*:     ASRock P43DE ( 1 Jahr schon im Dienst )


*RAM*:              Corsair DDR2 PC2-6400 4 GB ( auch 1 Jahr im Dienst )


*Netzteil*:         Corsair CMPSU 400 Watt ( wie Ihr es euch denken könnt auch bald 1 Jahr drinne )


*Grafikkarte*:    Gainward 8800 GT 512MB


*GPU-Kühler*:    Zalman VF900 ( der Originale One-Slot Lüfter war ja schrecklich, musste gleich ausgetauscht werden )


*Festplatten*:   1. Samsung F1 500 GB ( hat aber schon ein paar fehlerhafte Sektoren -.- ) 2. Samsung 320 GB ( Systemplatte )


*Laufwerk*:       LG DVD Lightscribe


*Gehäuse*:       Sharkoon Rebel 9 Schwarz (bisschen modifiziert)


*Betriebsys*:    Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit ( vorab bestellt  )
*Was mich und meinen PC ins schwitzen bringt, mhh??

*Aktuell hab ich mir BioShock 2 gekauft und leider musste ich feststellen, 
das ich nicht mit hohen Details glänzen konnte 

Auch bei Titeln wie FarCry 2 und klar, Crysis, hatte mein PC zu kämpfen 
und hin und wieder hat er sogar das Handtuch geworfen....

Was mich am meisten wundert ist, das ich bei CSS max. Details auch 
Ruckler habe 

Dieses Jahr steht bei mir ein neuer PC auf der Liste, doch finanziell wissen 
wir doch alle wie viel ein vernünftiger Gaiming PC kostet, daher wäre ich 
über eine Professionelle Beratung + Aufrüsten/frisiren echt froh

Die Aktion kommt einfach wie gerufen und daher auch meine Bewerbung! 

Da ich kommende Titel wie Bad Company 2 usw. sehr sehr gerne Zocken 
würde, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mich auswählen würdet und ich 
mich zu den glücklichen dreien zählen kann.

Grüße an das Pcgh-Team


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Februar 2010)

Das darf man gelten lassen


----------



## xdevilx (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

Hier eine kurze bewerbung für euer  PC-Tuning Gewinnspiel 
Es handelt sich um den Rechner meiner 14 Jahre alten Cousin´s


Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6320
Mainboard: XFX XG31i
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x1024MB DDR2-800  
Grafikkarte: Intel G31 Chipset onboard Grafik
Festplatte: 74 GB Western Digital  Raptor
Laufwerke: LG  DVD Brenner 
Netzteil: Rasturbo 400 Watt
OS: Windows XP Home /Win7 RC1
Gehäuse: Aspire XQ Pack in Blau 



Es handelt sich umd en PC von meinem Cousin, der nun langsam interesse für Computerspiele zeigt, im speziellen Aufbaustrategie wie die Siedler Reihe, Anno1404 oder Civilisation. 

ich habe ihm den Rechner vor ca 1/2 Jahr aus gebrauchteilen zusammengekauft und zum geburtstag geschenkt damit er nicht immer das Notebook seiner Oma in beschlag nehmen muß. 


Seit kurzem jedoch macht das onboard netzwerk probleme.  keinerleis verbindungen sind mehr möglich, treiberinstallationen bringen nichts. dan ist die onboard grafik  einfach zu schwach. er würde gerne den neuen Siedler teil spielen, was in der aktuellen konfiguration leider nicht möglich ist, desweiteren ist das Netzteil recht laut und uneffizient.
Auch das GEhäuse  ist optisch nicht mehr wirklich ansehnlich un könnte sicher etwas liebe gebrauchen.
Kurzum schon etwas in die  Jahre gekommene Hardware. deswegen sitzt er nunw ieder öfter am Notebook seiner Oma.


Deswegen bitte ich euch, das PCGH-Team darum sich diesem rechner anzunehmen um meinem Cousin eine große freud damit zu machen.


----------



## triggerhappy (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für Eure Aufrüst-Aktion bewerben.

Zunächst die Daten des betroffenen Computers:


Mainboard: Asus A8N-SLI SE
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
RAM: 2GB
Grafikkarte: XFX 512 GF8800GTS
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500W
Laufwerke: Floppy, DVD-LW und DVD-Brenner
Festplatten: Samsung 250 GB, WD 250 GB
Gehäuse: Chieftec Mesh
Betriebssystem: Windows XP
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/7480/bildk.jpg


Und hier 10 gute Gründe warum Ihr ausgerechnet meinen PC aufrüsten solltet:


So käme ich endlich in den Genuss von GTA 4, Crysis, Mass Effect 1 u. 2, Dragon Age: Origins und Resident Evil 5.
Wenn Ihr meinen PC aufrüstet dürft Ihr die alten Komponenten behalten und damit Eure Redation verschönern.
Ich verspreche von dem Geld, das ich für's Aufrüsten spare mit meiner Freundin in Urlaub zu fahren. Somit habe ich mehr Zeit dem demographischen Wandel entgegen zu wirken und sichere letztlich Eure Rente.
Ich ziehe mich schon seit Monaten immer nach dem Lesen der PCGH in eine stille Ecke zurück um leise vor mich hin zu weinen - das muss ein Ende haben.
Auch Menschen jenseits der 25 haben ein Recht auf aktuelle Spiele.
Ihr ermöglicht mir CoD:MW2 endlich in 1680x1050 mit vollen Details zu spielen. Gleichzeitig verhindert Ihr damit, dass die anderen Spieler aufgrund von TimeOuts rausfliegen, wenn ich in einer laufenden Partie Host werde 
Chuck Norris will dass ich gewinne.
Ihr verhindert auf diese Weise, dass ich auch 2011 noch Diablo 2 zocken muss und somit sozial vereinsame.
Mein PC wäre endlich mal so schnell, wie er heute schon laut ist.
Und schließlich, der wichtigste Grund: *Wenn ich gewinne, kündige ich mein GameStar-Abo und abonniere die PCGH* 
Grüße,
triggerhappy


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (24. Februar 2010)

*Servus, ich stelle meine "schicke" Kiste auch zur Verfügung  
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E4500 @ 2,2GHZ
Ram: 2GB DDR2 800 ADATA - CL5 5-5-18
Grafikkarte:  Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4550 Grafikkarte (PCI-e, 1GB Speicher, DVI, HDMI, 1 GPU) 
Mainboard: Gigabyte - GA-P35-DS3L ;Sockel 775
HDD: Samsung HD161GJ 160 GB 
Laufwerk: LG GH22LS 22x DVD+-RW DL Brenner
Netzteil: Sharkoon SHA350-8P ;350Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Home, 32Bit SP3
Gehäuse: MS-TECH MC-300*

Wie man sieht, ist dieser PC hier nicht so auf dem neuesten Stand der Dinge. Bisschen zocken mit der Kiste geht, doch mit neueren Titeln fängt meine Kiste an zu rauchen 
Warum ihr genau meinen nehmen solltet?
Ist doch genau DIE Herausforderung für euch!
Das ganze steckt in einem HTPC-Gehäuse und damit ist es eine Besonderheit.
Habe mich in dieses zeitlose Design und die kleinen Ausmaße so ziemlich gewöhnt und würde gerne weiter mit der Kiste zocken.
Seit geraumer Zeit stelle ich mir die Frage wie ich diese Kiste gescheit zum Zocken umwandle, kam aber noch nicht zu einem genaueren Entschluss.
Vielleicht schafft ihr es, liebe PCGH-Redakteure 
Ich habe hier noch ein anderes Gehäuse stehen, falls ihr doch nicht so auf 
HTPC´s steht 
Der PC an sich, ist nicht der lauteste, hat jedoch ein gewisses Geräuschpotential vorallem wenn alles auf High läuft. Was mir noch den Kopf zerbricht ist die enorme Hitze die da beim Spielen entsteht Grafikkarte: etwa 95 Grad (passiv) bis über 100°!

Spiele die meinem PC so ziemlich zusetzen sind unter anderem: Trackmania Nations Forever o.0 , Oblivion, Risen, Dragon Age Origins, Crysis, Call of Duty Modern Warfare , etc.
Kurz gesagt: mein PC kommt gar nicht mehr mit neueren Titeln gut klar 

Ebenfalls nervig ist: Das eeeeeeeewig lange Booten der Kiste!
6 Minuten bis alles einsatzbereit ist, das ist zuu lang!

so long...
TheUrbanNinja


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (24. Februar 2010)

triggerhappy schrieb:


> Und schließlich, der wichtigste Grund: *Wenn ich gewinne, kündige ich mein GameStar-Abo und abonniere die PCGH*




Das ist der absolut beste Grund den ich bis jetzt gesehen hab 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wär sogar ein Netzteil als Aboprämie möglich, das man dann nicht aufrüsten bräuchte


----------



## ElGeuso (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für meine Oma. Sie hat noch eine Enigma und braucht dringend etwas neues. Aber ich hasse meine Oma, also schickt alles an mich


----------



## ElGeuso (24. Februar 2010)

Also triggerhappy hat einen Platz verdient



(Hinter mir)


----------



## micha2 (24. Februar 2010)

ElGeuso schrieb:


> Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für meine Oma. Sie hat noch eine Enigma und braucht dringend etwas neues. Aber ich hasse meine Oma, also schickt alles an mich


 
weil ja die enigma auch ein computer ist

auch wenns lustig rüberkommen sollte. aber ne enigma ist nen verschlüsselungsautomat.


----------



## ElGeuso (24. Februar 2010)

Ja ich weiß dass das eine Dechiffriermaschine ist und nicht wirklich ein Computer aber mir fiel grad nichts wirklich Altes ein und habe gehofft, dass es sonst keiner weiß. Sorry dass ich hier Sachlichkeit für einen blöden Witz geopfert hab.


----------



## Selvos (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo hier meine Bewerbung, ja ich weiß ich bin nocht nicht lange im Forum tätig trotzdem kann ich es ja mal probieren.
*
Die Hardware:*CPU:  AMD Athlon 64 X2  4200+  ; @3100 MHz (11 x 282) 
Mainboard: ABIT AN9 32X
RAM: 4*1GB DDR2-RAM; Samsung M3 78T2953EZ3-CF7
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT
Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 625W 
DVD Brenner: PIONEER DVD RW  DVR-107D ATA Device
HDD: SAMSUNG HD321KJ 320 GB
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional 32bit
Monitor: LG L1954TQ - 1280x1024
Gehäuse: Enermax Big Chakra
​*Beschreibung:*Jungs , große wie kleine, spielen gerne nur leider ist mein Spielapparat ein wenig schwach auf der Brust, vielleicht könntet ihr Probieren ihn ein wenig zu beatmen.
Auf meinem Computer würde ich gerne ein paar aktuellere Titel spielen, wie Crysis oder GTA 4, doch dies macht keinen Spaß weil ich es meist nicht über die 15 FPS schaffe. Zudem würde ich mich gerne mal im Videoschnitt probieren doch dies ist laut einiger Erkundigungen auf meinem Computer kaum möglich. Außerdem kommt noch freudiger Weise dazu das meine Grafikkarte Fehler produziert in Spielen wie Counter Strike, wo ich nichtmal 100 FPS erreiche, oder FIFA , so dass ich den Rechner neu starten muss. Beim Starten meines PC's gibt es zudem Schätzungsweise auch von meiner Grafikkarte Fehler welche sich in größeren quadratischen weiß gefüllten Stellen auf dem Monitor äußern. Leider kann ich mir eine Erneuerrung von Hardware-Teilen nicht leisten da ich als Schüler kein Einkommen habe. Deswegen denke ich das mein PC einen kleinen Kraftschub vertragen könnte.
​http://img1.bildupload.com/26e483c51fa3302f17c338f816129e21.jpg


----------



## Gantur (24. Februar 2010)

ElGeuso schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß dass das eine Dechiffriermaschine ist und nicht wirklich ein Computer aber mir fiel grad nichts wirklich Altes ein und habe gehofft, dass es sonst keiner weiß. Sorry dass ich hier Sachlichkeit für einen blöden Witz geopfert hab.


 

Zuse Z3 ? Wikipedia versuche es damit...


----------



## J3ss3Blu3 (24. Februar 2010)

Hy,

  hiermit Bewerbe ich meine Mom und meinen 13 Jahre alten Bruder.

  SystemFamilien-Rechner aus meiner Lehrzeit 2001)

  (mehrmals notdürftig nachgerüstet)

  Gehäuse                              einfaches EBay Gehäuse
  Netzteil                               LCPower 550Watt
  CPU Typ                              AMD Athlon XP, 2400+
  Motherboard Name        Asus A7V333  (5 PCI, 1 AGP Pro 4x, 3 DDR DIMM)
  Motherboard Chipsatz    VIA VT8367 Apollo KT333
  Ram                                      2048MB (2x512MB,1x1024MB)
  Soundkarte              C-Media CMI8738 Audio Chip                                            
  Grafikkarte             Sapphire RADEON X1600 PRO  (512 MB)
  Festplatte              SAMSUNG SP0802N  (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
  Optisches Laufwerk      TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-W162C
  Optisches Laufwerk      TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H352A
  Netzwerkkarte           Teledat Fast Ethernet 100 PCI
  Monitor                 Samsung SyncMaster 1100p Plus  [21" CRT]

  nun der Grund warum ich hier nicht eigennützig handle.

  Meine Mom musste vor zwei Jahren mit meinem Halbbruder aus Ihrem Haus ausziehen, aufs Land in eine einfache Mietwohnung, mit ungefähr 50000€ Schulden an der Backe, weil mein Stiefvater Sie nach 13 Jahren Ehe sitzen lassen hat. Dieser Typ hat vor ungefähr 5 Jahren Arbeit in der Schweiz gefunden und ist dann immer seltener nach Hause gekommen, hat immer weniger Geld mit nach Hause gebracht, bis endlich rauskam, dass er meine Mom da unten mit anderen Frauen betrogen hat. Meine Mom hat krampfhaft versucht das Haus zu halten, dies endete schließlich darin, dass meine Mom und mein Bruder einen November lang ohne Strom und Wasser in diesem Haus leben mussten.
  Sie musste in Privatinsolvenz gehen, da es ihr unmöglich ist diese Schulden allein zu tilgen und naja, mein Stiefvater schert sich einen Dreck um das Wohlergehen meiner Mutter und meines Halbbruders.

  Meine Mutter bastelt unheimlich gern Glückwunschkarten und nutzt den Rechner größtenteils für Bastel- und EBay kram und mein Bruder braucht das Teil für die Schule, würde aber auch gern Autorennspiele zocken, dies ist auf dem Teil aber auch so gut wie nicht mehr möglich, ich habe mal Probehalber die Crysisbeta drauf gezogen ;P, naja nach ner halben Stunde Ladezeit kann man dann in niedrigster Auflösung ne Diashow betrachten.

  Ich selbst hätte zwar auch Aufrüstbedarf, aber Meine Familie ist mir wichtiger.

  So Please, PCGH, Pimp my Mothers Monster


----------



## ElGeuso (24. Februar 2010)

@Gantur
Danke, dass du dir die Zeit nimmst, mich Unwissender, mit Wikipedia Artikeln meinen Geist zu erhellen. Es muss ein erhebendes Gefühl gewesen sein, hier dein unglaubliches Wissen anzubringen, oh Großmeister. Ich entschuldige mich für den Schmerz, den mein Fehler deinen Augen und deinem Kopf zugefügt hat. Dafü aber, dass du nicht einfach darüber hinweg gesehen, sondern mich berichtigt hast, bin ich dir auf ewig dankbar.


----------



## Der Hinterweltler (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team, coole Aktion die ich sehr dringend nötig habe. Meine Hardware ist so alt, die gehört ins Museum. 

CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2100+ 1733 MHz
Kühler: AC Copper Silent 3
RAM: MDT 512 MB DDR1-400 CL 2
Mainboard: Elitegroup K7ASA V1.0
GPU: NVIDIA Geforce4 MX 440
Festplatte: Maxtor 2F040J0 20 GB
                Noname 15 GB
Laufwerk: Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M1612
              LG DVD-ROM Brenner
              Diskettenlaufwerk
Soundkarte: Creativ SB Life! Series (WDM)
Netzteil: Delta Electronics 340 W
Lüfter: 1xNoname Lüfter 92mm
Schnittstellen: USB-Karte
                    Esata-Karte
                    Gigabyte lan-Karte
Gehäuse: Legend
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3

Warum ich einer zu den glücklichen gehören möchte deren PC frisiert wird, ... Achtung wird eine lange liste!

1. Bin Pleite
2. Der PC ist sowas von laut, selbst im Leerlauf.
3. Ich glaube die Festplatte fliegt bald in die Luft, weil sie ab und an anfängt zu klackern.
4. Der PC startet nicht ordnungsgemäß, ich muss ab und zu immer wieder auf die Enter Taste drücken, weil der PC irgendwelche Tests mit der Festplatte machen will und dann trotzdem nichts macht.
5. Ich bin ein Splinter Cell Fan, habe mir deswegen die Collection geholt, wo gleich 4 der Spielereihe dabei sind. Leider konnte ich nur das aller erste Spiel davon zocken, wenn auch nur auf der niedrigsten Detailstufe und Bildschirmauflösung und die anderen starten nicht einmal
6. Wenn man schießt mit der Pistole in Splinter cell macht die Soundkarte das ganze Spiel zu nichte, weil dann ganze Zeit ein sehr schrilles Rauschen aus den Boxen kommt. Dann hilft nur noch Splinter Cell aus zu machen und neu zu starten. 
7. Ich würde vor Freude weinen, wenn ich so einen PC wie die anderen hätte. (Was wollt ihr an euren PCs bloß noch frisieren? Die sind doch schon sowas von Highend)
8. Meine Mutter will nicht einmal an meinem PC gehn um zu surfen, sie sagt meiner ist zu langsam.
9. Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich Pleite bin?
10. Hätte schon mal lust neuere Spiele zu spielen wie AC2, MW2 und natürlich das neue Splinter Cell Conviction.
11. Wenn ihr mein PC frisiert, habt ihr am wenigsten zu tun und mehr Freizeit ihr müsst meinen bloß in die Mülltonne werfen und einen neuen bauen also entfällt das "Schwachstellen abklopfen".
12. Ihr müsst verrückt sein wenn ihr meinen PC nimmt, weil aus meinem, einen Highend PC zu machen gehört echt Mut dazu. Ich wüßte echt nicht wie man das anstellen sollte. Ich hoffe ihr seit verrückt 
13. Und das Top Argument ich habe im März Geburtstag!

Echt top wie ihr eure Leser unterstützt macht weiter so


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2010)

Meine derzeitige PC-Konfiguration lautet wie folgt:


Prozessor:          E8400@ stock@ boxed 

Maiboard:          GIGABYTE EP-35-DS3

Arbeitsspeicher:  2x 1 GB + 2x 512KB Kingston DDR2-800

Grafikkarte:        Palit GTX260/216/1792MB (Übergangsgraka, jetzt mMn Fehlinvestition))

Netzteil:            Enermax Modu82+ (das einzig zufriedenstellende im PC)

Festplatte:        Seagate Barracuda 500GB/ 7200 U/Min

Laufwerk:          LG Brenner (zu laut)

Gehäuse:           Enermax Chakra nur mit gehäuselüfter vorne und 240mm-Seitenteillüfter(leise mit wahnsinnsleistung) oO

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 32Bit


Meine Beweggründe:

Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren schon einmal die Idee, dass PCGH sich doch mal einen oder mehrere PC's der Leser vornimmt und "repariert" sowie aufrüstet. Nun scheint es soweit zu sein, da darf ich jetzt nicht fehlen!

Seit über einem halben jahr, dreht mein laufwerk immer auf max. auf bis zu Desktop, ohne Grund, das nervt mich wirklich sehr, da es um die 4-5 Sone sind. Meine Grafikkarte dreht dazu auch noch standardmäßig beim start auf 100% auf -> 8 Sone. Das geht an die Nerven -> Muss man mal erlebt haben, mein Laufwerk und die Graka zusammen

Ein seit 1,5 jahre lang unbehobenes Problem (Niemand weiß, woran es liegt, Graka umgetasucht, neueste treiber, Spezialist hat sich die Graka angesehen... und trotzdem passiert es): Beim Anmeldebildschirm kommen in 80% der Fälle schwarze Streifen über den Bildschirm, verschwinden dann.. das ist mal mehr, mal weniger, sehr mysteriös)

Kaum hat er nach manchmal 1 min. lang anhaltendem "Willkommen! Manchmal 3 sek. gestartet, dauert es erstmal komischwerweise etwas lange bis sich mein AVM-WLAN USB Stick geladen hat (seit 1 Monat). Außerdem (noch am mysteriösesten) habe ich "langsames Internet". Derzeit: 100 kb/s, normal: 364 kb/s. Reicht zum surfen, kann aber seit einem Monat so leider keine onlinegames wie MW2 oder wc3 mehr zocken. Doch wenn ich einen NVIDIA-Treiber und einen Realtek-Soundtreiber herunterlade macht er es mit 150 kb/s *pro *Download, was auf eig. 300kb/s schließen lässt, außerdem ändert sich der NAT-Typ bei mw2 ständig. hab schon alles mit neuesten treibern, neu starten, in Router einloggen, Router neu starten etc. versucht, ohne Erfolg.

Des weiteren habe ich Laggs im Desktopmodus, 2D, Idle, wie auch immer (Ja, Laggs aufm Desktop gibt es ). Verstehe ich nicht und nervt mich ziemlich an, jedenfalls ne Menge macken hier grad bei mir.

Ein weiteres Problem: Bei MW2 kann ich nicht auf Extra bei den Texturen und so schalten, der stürzt dann zu einem unbestimmten Zeitpunkt ab (also das Spiel). Nur auf "hoch" geht. Außerdem bekommt er meistens nen freeze beim laden einer map, fängt sich aber dann und ich bin pünktlich noch im Spiel, sowar es zumindest als ich noch I-net hatte, jetzt sicher auch noch )

Das waren jetzt mal die wichtigsten Beispiele meiner Probleme am PC, es sind noch mehr, die kann ich auf Nachfrage von PCGH ja noch schreiben. Ich bin also sehr unzufrieden mit meinem PC, er ist zu groß, er sieht schlimm aus, er staubt schnell ein, ich kann derzeit nicht online zocken, surfen geht gerade so) und ansonsten habe ich sehr oft ne CPU-Auslastung von 100%, fast mein ganzer RAM wird beansprucht und meine Festplatte bremst. Mein Mainboard stört auch, also optisch, als auch nur mit zu wenig USB-Ports und nur einem LAN-Slot

Ich erhoffe mir einen PC, der mal das tut, was er soll und ich ohne i-ein problem mal in Ruhe zocken kann. Außerdme, dass ich ihn öfter mal zu einer LAN-Party mitnehmen kann und vllt. mit der Optik, der Leistung und der Ruhe etwas prahlen kann, das wäre mal etwas. Ich erträume mir schon seit Jahren so etwas, konfiguriere nur in der Theorie, alles nur Theorie, kaum Praxis und jetzt habe ich hier die Chance und will sie nutzen. Bitte nehmt mich, ich hatte die Idee ja sogar schon lange und als Schüler hat man wenig Geld für solche Aktionen und einen Traum, der sich doch bitte langsam bewahrheiten darf.. Schließlich habe ich auch noch nie etwas gewonnen, ich erinnere mich an das eine Mal, wo ihr Gründe von uns haben wolltet, warum wir gewinnen sollten und auch da hab eich alles gegeben und nichts gewonnen, wahrscheinlich hat einer mit nem 3-Zeiler gewonnen... Aber egal. :/

An Spielen machen mir MW2 (auf extra high), Dragon Age Origins und vor allem Crysis Probleme. Da ich bei meinem demnächst zu bestellenden Monitor auf 1920x1080 spielen möchte, würde meine GTX260 für meine Lieblingsspiele nicht mehr reichen, leider. Und die Spiele, die ich mir demnächst kaufen möchte (BFBC2, Assassins Creed 2) werden meinem PC erst recht zu schaffen machen).

Frisiert werden sollten: CPU, Mainboard, RAM, Laufwerk und die Optik. Windows 7 hab ich schon hier liegen^^

Ansonsten hatte ich erst Geburtstag und ihr würdet an meinem PC sehr schön einen Teil aufrüsten und auch einen Teil frisieren oder ändern, nicht wie bei anderen, wo man gleich nen neuen PC kaufen müsste Also auch sonst wäre es für mich und vllt. auch andere sehr interessant, was da bei meinem PC für Problemverursacher waren und so.

Ein Foto meines jetzigen PC's findet ihr im Anhang. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

-MIRROR-

​


----------



## multimolti (24. Februar 2010)

Klaut halt erst mal alle meine Formatierung  Nene, ist schon ok^^



Methos schrieb:


> *CPU:* Intel Core2Duo E8400
> *RAM:* 4 GB A-Data DDR2 800
> *Mainboard:* ASUS P5N-D
> *GPU:* Gainward GTX260 65nm
> ...


----------



## Thimiii (24. Februar 2010)

*System:*

_CPU:_ AMD Sempron @ 1935MHz

_RAM:_ 2GB gemischt

_Board:_ Asus K8N4-E

_Grafik:_ Geforce 7500 LE

_PSU:_ 400Watt NoName

_Laufwerke:_ IDE DVD Brenner (LG GSA-H12L)

_Festplatten:_

SATA: Maxtor 80GB

IDE: WD 320GB 

_OS:_ Windows XP 32Bit

*Anwendungen/Spiele Die meinem PC zu schaffen machen:*

Um errlich zusagen alles, selbst Firefox und Youtube mit mittlerweile sovielen HD Videos die abruckeln macht es kein Spass mehr

Spiele: Hmm GTA Vice City läuft alles andere als gut 

Battlefield 2 läuft gradeso

und an neue Spiele ist nicht zudenken.

Würde gerne GTA4 , Battlefield Bad Company 2 und so Zocken aber ich probier es garnicht erst aus.


Würde mich freuen wenn mein PC der auserwählte ist , das Geld für neue Hardware fehlt mir einfach.


MfG Thimiii


----------



## Infusco (24. Februar 2010)

J3ss3Blu3 schrieb:


> Meine Mom musste vor zwei Jahren mit meinem Halbbruder aus Ihrem Haus ausziehen, aufs Land in eine einfache Mietwohnung, mit ungefähr 50000€ Schulden an der Backe, weil mein Stiefvater Sie nach 13 Jahren Ehe sitzen lassen hat. Dieser Typ hat vor ungefähr 5 Jahren Arbeit in der Schweiz gefunden und ist dann immer seltener nach Hause gekommen, hat immer weniger Geld mit nach Hause gebracht, bis endlich rauskam, dass er meine Mom da unten mit anderen Frauen betrogen hat. Meine Mom hat krampfhaft versucht das Haus zu halten, dies endete schließlich darin, dass meine Mom und mein Bruder einen November lang ohne Strom und Wasser in diesem Haus leben mussten.
> Sie musste in Privatinsolvenz gehen, da es ihr unmöglich ist diese Schulden allein zu tilgen und naja, mein Stiefvater schert sich einen Dreck um das Wohlergehen meiner Mutter und meines Halbbruders.



Ich habe ja echt Mitleid mit Leuten die unverschuldet in Not geraten sind und da alleine nicht mehr rauskommen, aber deine Geschichte weist starke Widersprüche zur Realität auf. Wenn du dir schon was ausdenkst, um Mitleid zu erregen, dann sorge doch bitte dafür, dass der Inhalt richtig ist...


----------



## TheMaster (24. Februar 2010)

Sobald es etwas zu Gewinnen gibt, ist keiner mehr mit seinem Rechner zufrieden. Echt arm wie manche Leute von sich denken das sie ihre Hardware frisiert bräuchten. Solche Leute sollten mal ihren Verstand benutzen und sich überlegen für wen so eine Aktion gedacht ist.

@*J3ss3Blu3: Du solltest dir mal dringend Gedanken machen was ein PC an eurer Situation ändern soll? Echt peinlich wenn du dir die Geschichte ausgedacht haben solltest um das Mitgefühl anderer zu erlangen, nur damit du einen neuen PC bekommst.


*


----------



## pavo92 (24. Februar 2010)

Tolle Aktion
Da ich Schüler bin, und mein PC aus teilweise recht alten Komponenten besteht, versuch ich mein Glück mal hier, um auch die aktuellen Titel flüssig zocken zu können.

*CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400@3,5GHz *
Der Prozessor ist trotz seiner hohen Taktung enorm langsam und bremst meine Grafikkarte aus, außerdem ist die Leistungsaufnahme durch die hohe Kernspannung in Relation zur Rechenleistung auch sehr hoch.

*
RAM: Corsair Dominator DDR3 2x 1024MiB (1333/9-9-9)*
Mit dem Ram bin ich halbwegs zufrieden, nur ist die Kapazitätmit 2GiB recht gering. Der Speicher wurde nur gekauft, da das ASUS Mainboard (mit DDR2) damals nicht lieferbar war, und ich spontan DDR3 Module brauchte.

*GEHÄUSE: Antec Nine Hundred*
Das Gehäuse hat mich aufgrund seiner vielen Lüftungsmöglichkeiten angesprochen, allerdings sind Geräuschdämmung, Lüfter sowie Verarbeitung auf ziemlich niedrigem Niveau.

*Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX260-192*
Mit der Karte zufrieden, nur der Kühler wäre austauschenswert, da ich meinen PC sehr leise halten müsste, um ihn auch als Videorekorder bei Nacht nutzen zu können. Außerdem nutze ich meinen PC nun wieder deutlich mehr, da mir das Netbook zu klein ist, deswegen wäre eine BIOS Modifikation wünschenswert, um die Leistungsaufnahme zu senken. Da ich seit Neuestem 2 Monitore benutze, wäre eine Anpassung der Taktraten und Spannungen im BIOS dafür auch sehr sinnvoll.

*DVD Laufwerk: 16x Brenner, Hersteller unbekannt*
Enorm laut, sehr langsam. der Brenner ist im Betrieb selbst im Wohnzimmer bei geschlossenen Türen und Musik in Zimmerlautstärke noch zu hören.

*Festplatte: Seagate 320GB, Modell unbekannt, SATA*
Die Festplatte rattert enorm, ich vermute sogar, dass sie bald einen Defekt erleiden wird. Außerdem ist sie enorm langsam (40Mb/s im Schnitt laut HDTune). Und selbst für genügsame Menschen wie mich, sind 320GB nicht mehr zeitgemäß


*Restliche Komponenten des PCs:*
BeQuiet DarkPowerPro P7 550W
Razer Arctosa Silver
Microsoft Sidewinder X8
Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition

*Für was ich den PC verwende:*
Naja, ich bin noch Schüler, deshalb brauche ich ihn sehr häufig für wenig anspruchsvolle Tools wie Word, Excel, Powerpoint oder GeoGebra (aber dank der Festplatte sind selbst diese sehr, sehr langsam).
Ich habe zu Weihnachten ein Buch über Photoshop bekommen, deswegen würde ich gerne damit arbeiten, habe zwar nur die 30 Tage Version, aber in 30 Tagen lernt man viel
Da mein Bruder gernen Videos dreht und er (noch) keinen eigenen Rechner hat, benutzt er zur Bearbeitung und zum Rendern eben auch meinen.
Zum Schluss: Für das Seminarfach in der Schule muss ich diverse Tests über das DES Verschlüsselungsverfahren machen, da wäre ein bisschen Rechenleistung zum BruteForcen auch nicht verkehrt (natürlich alles legal, ist ja für Schule).

*
Was ich mir für meinen aufgefrischten PC wünschen würde:*
In erster Linie sollten Festplatte, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher gegen flottereund zeitgemäßere Komponenten getauscht werden. Die 2 Kernen des E6400 reichen selbst für Team Fortress 2 manchmal nicht aus, um ohne Ruckeln spielen zu können (ich weiß allerdings nicht warum). Mir würde etwas in der Richtung Core 2 Quad sehr gefallen, wobei ich mit ziemlich jedem 45nm Vierkerner gut zurechtkäme. Zusammen mit dem Prozessor sollte natürlich das Mainboard getauscht werden, OC und UV Fähigkeiten und gutes Layout sind dabei aber wichtiger als viele Anschlüsse. Die Festplatte sollte auf jeden Fall leise und flott sein, gerne auch mit Unterstützung durch eine kleine SSD, wobei ich das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt als nicht notwendig empfinde.
Der Arbeitsspeicher sollte 4 oder 6 GiB haben, da DDR3  inzwischen "Standard" ist, sollte es auch solcher werden.
Das Gehäuse sollte auf jeden Fall eine bessere Geräuschdämmung haben und keine zu großen Fenster oder sonstige lichtdurchlässigen Bereiche, da die Beleuchtung von Mainboard & Co. sonst bei Nacht stören könnten. Die Verarbeitung und Benutzerfreundlichkeit sollte ebenfalls auf hohem Niveau sein. Das Gehäuse sollte trotzdem gut gekühlt sein und eventuell mit hochwertigen Retail Lüftern nachgerüstet werden.
Das DVD Laufwerk sollte auf jeden Fall gegen ein anderes getauscht werden, am besten gegen zwei, um schneller Kopien von Bildern oder Schulvideos zu kopieren. Ein Bluray Laufwerk würde für mein Einsatzgebiet keinen Sinn machen.


Ich weiß, das sind viele Wünsche und andere haben es mehr nötig als ich, aber da ich als Schüler mit enorm niedrigem Taschengeld kaum Optionen für Hardwarewechsel habe, hoffe ich dennoch für euer Verständnis


----------



## Last-Survivor (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zwar auch nur ne ziemlich alte Sockel A Schleuder aber ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Glück 

Bin aber der Meinung dass sich alle mit nem QuadCore am Besten mal Gedanken machen sollten was sie sonst noch für Probleme haben....


----------



## J3ss3Blu3 (25. Februar 2010)

@infusco und Master

Boar, so ne "Geschichte" denkt man sich doch nicht einfach mal so aus.
So ne arme Sau bin ich dann wohl auch wieder nicht. Im Gegenteil ich persönlich kann mich nicht beschweren, Ich bin 26 lebe mit meiner Freundin (mit der ich schon 10 Jahre zusammen bin) in einer schicken 3Raum Wohnung mit unserer eigenfinanzierten Einbauküche unserem 42er Plasma.
Wir haben 2 Autos, alle beide Arbeit und sind so eigentlich ganz glücklich.
Mein Computer ist soweit auch ganz ordentlich bestückt.(Q9450@3,4/8800GTSXXXSLI/4GBRam/NZXTLexa/24"Samsung)
Also ich brauch sicherlich keine Hilfe.
Ich versuche meiner Mutter und meinem Bruder so weit wie es geht aus eigenen Mitteln zu helfen und wenn es hier nunmal so ne Aktion gibt, dann nutzt man das doch. Wenn es hier um ein neues Auto gehen würde hätte ich diese Situation genauso geschildert um meiner Mom ihren alten kapputten rostenden 95er Corsa zu ersetzen.
Natürlich nützt so ein neuer Computer nichts an der Situation, wie konnt ich nur, was bin ich nur fürn ASSI, hier so ne "Geschichte" zu erzählen.
Manche Leute sind hier echt arm dran, aber eigentlich hätt ichs wissen müssen.

Cu

PS: behaltet eure bescheuerten Vermutungen bitte für euch oder regt euch über die Leute auf, die Ihren alten CoreI7 mit 6GBRam und GTX285 aufrüsten lassen wollen.


----------



## Tomy4711 (25. Februar 2010)

@  pavo92




hast Du sonst noch wünsche ? 

für ein so kleines Taschengeld hast Du aber recht gute Hardware 

Ich hätte auch gerne eine HD5870 und Win7 usw.
aber viele hier haben es "wirklich nötig".


----------



## micha2 (25. Februar 2010)

ElGeuso schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß dass das eine Dechiffriermaschine ist und nicht wirklich ein Computer aber mir fiel grad nichts wirklich Altes ein und habe gehofft, dass es sonst keiner weiß. Sorry dass ich hier Sachlichkeit für einen blöden Witz geopfert hab.


dir werde verziehen


----------



## micha2 (25. Februar 2010)

Infusco schrieb:


> Ich habe ja echt Mitleid mit Leuten die unverschuldet in Not geraten sind und da alleine nicht mehr rauskommen, aber deine Geschichte weist starke Widersprüche zur Realität auf. Wenn du dir schon was ausdenkst, um Mitleid zu erregen, dann sorge doch bitte dafür, dass der Inhalt richtig ist...


wo ist da jetzt der wiederspruch versteckt?
oder ist es bloß die angst, das dein rechner wegen solch eines problemes nicht dabei ist?
wenn du schon einmal ein haus finanziert hättest, wüsstest du wie schwer es ist, einer versteigerung aus dem wege zu gehen, wenn ein kreditnehmer ausfällt.
da kannst du auch fleißig deine raten weiterbezahlen. das nützt nichts, wenn die bank nicht mitspielt.
übrigens bist du nach der versteigerung zu 90% nicht schuldenfrei.
auch wenns mich nicht betrifft, kenn ich das problem von nem guten arbeitskollegen.
*das ist die realität!*


TheMaster schrieb:


> Sobald es etwas zu Gewinnen gibt, ist keiner mehr mit seinem Rechner zufrieden. Echt arm wie manche Leute von sich denken das sie ihre Hardware frisiert bräuchten. Solche Leute sollten mal ihren Verstand benutzen und sich überlegen für wen so eine Aktion gedacht ist.
> 
> @*J3ss3Blu3: Du solltest dir mal dringend Gedanken machen was ein PC an eurer Situation ändern soll? Echt peinlich wenn du dir die Geschichte ausgedacht haben solltest um das Mitgefühl anderer zu erlangen, nur damit du einen neuen PC bekommst.*


ändern kann das schon ne menge. selbst ein moderner office-PC(250-350€) würde die situation verbessern. das ist ne ausgabe die irgendwann fällig wird und die man durch solch eine aktion sparen könnte.
oder wolltest du uns damit sagen, das ein armer mensch in der heutigen zeit keine PC haben sollte.

*@J3ss3Blu3*

hier mal nen beispiel, wie du den rechner mit wenig aufwand wieder etwas tauglicher machen kannst.
ich hatte hier vor kurzem den rechner eines hartzIV-empfängers stehen, der nen minijob im betrieb meiner frau nachgeht. er tut also was gegen sein leid.
es handelte sich um folgendes system:
sockel 754/Athlon64 3200
SIS grafik onboard (diese machte auch probleme)
1x 80GB IDE
1x 160GB IDE
1x IDE DVD-Brenner
1x IDE DVD-Rom
2x 1GB DDR400

ich machte ihm den vorschlag, das ich ihm das teil aufrüste für 100€, so das er aktuelle spiele in 1280x1024 bildpunkten spielen konnte. er sagte ja, und könnte aber nur maximal 50€ in 2 raten zahlen.

als erstes verkaufte ich die 2x1GB DDR400 Speicherriegel für je 19,95€inkl. versand(eBay).
mein budget stieg also nach abzug der gebühren und versandkosten auf um die 130€.

als nächstes suchte ich die komponenten, welche ich brauchte bei eBay zusammen und beobachtete sie.
das erste war ein mainboard ohne jegliches zubehör für 29,90€ sofortkauf inkl. versand.
der eigentliche clou-> das teil unterstützt nach nem biosupdate sogar nen phenom II X4 965(125W)
als nächstes ersteigerte ich eine AMD HD3850(256MB) für 27,08€
dazu bekam ich noch 2x1GB DDR667 für 27,40€
macht zusammen 84,38€
blieben also noch 45,62 für einen prozessor.
für 42€ inkl. Versand bekam ich einen nagelneuen Athlon II X2 215(2x2,7GHz)
noch 3,62€ und übrig.
aber er gab mir trotzdem die kompletten 100€ und freude sich wie ein schneekönig darüber, das NfS Shift/Undercover und CoD 4/5/6 endlich in der auflösung seines TFT´s problemlos spielbar waren.
das alte board ist schrott gewesen. der prozessor landete in meiner sammlung. das DVD-rom-laufwerk gab ich ihm mit zum verschenken.
die 80GB festplatte nutzt er jetzt extern zum datensichern.

ähnliche situation bei dir:
Netzteil,Festplatte und DVD-brenner können weiter genutzt werden.
Speicher, Board inkl. Prozessor kannst du verkaufen.
der erlös sollte mindestens reichen um 2GB DDR2-speicher zu kaufen und ne anzahlung für ein board zu haben.
anfangs ein board mit onboardgrafik kaufen. 
wären also um die 50€(mainbord/dualcore-proz.) nötig um das teil wieder flott zu machen.
wenn wiederum 30€ übrig sind bei ebay gezielt nach grafikkarten ausschau halten, welche nicht so pobulär sind aber trotzdem so manche aktuelle grafikkarte links liegen lassen. die 8800GS(384MB)/9600GSO(384MB)/HD3850(256MB)/8800GT(256MB) sind solche beispiele. wobei die letztere wohl schon um die 40€ kosten wird.
sie alle sind ausreichend um die oben genannten spiele in 1280x1024 bildpunkten und vollen details 1xAA und 1xAF darzustellen. 
wichtig ist dabei, zu beobachten. man muss zeit mitbringen um schnäppchen zu ersteigern.

da du ja deine mutter versuchst zu unterstützen dürfte da ein geburtstagsgeschenk oder eben ne unterstützung zwischendurch, das problem des geldes lösen.
*aber trotzdem viel glück.* vorrausgesetzt du bist keiner von den vielen hier, die mal nur eben ihr zweitsystem kostenlos aufrüsten wollen.
oder von den geizbuckeln die hier tatsächlich nen C2Q/Phenom/i7 aufrüsten wollen


----------



## tt7crocodiles (25. Februar 2010)

Leute, die Aktion heißt nicht "PCGH frisiert PC Ihres Bruders / Ihres Neffen / Ihrer Tante 3. Grades die gern Solitair spielt...". Außerdem heißt die nicht "PCGH ersetzt Ihren Zweit- / Dritt- / Viert-Rechner, der seit Jahren im Keller verwest" und auch nicht "PCGH schenkt Ihnen einen i7-975, weil Sie sich _nur_ einen i7-920 gegönnt haben" 

Sonst würde ich mich auch bewerben - ich wollte ja schließlich auch einen i7-975, einen 30zoll Monitor und 12GB RAM (wozu auch immer), seinerzeit aber gegeizt habe.  

Auch dachte ich immer, wenn man in starker finanzieller Not ist, hat man andere Probleme als "Crysis ruckelt auf maximum".


----------



## Infusco (25. Februar 2010)

@Micha2: Mein Sys sollte gar nicht mehr genommen werden, nachdem andere wirklich noch mit Singlecore hier rumrennen, ich kann auch noch sparen, dauert zwar länger, aber geht schon.

Der besagte Widerspruch liegt darin, dass man meines Wissens, nach einem Offenbarungseid schuldenfrei ist. Es ging mir nicht um eine Versteigerung, die er in seinem Post nicht wirklich erwähnt hat.

Außerdem kann man doch keinen Monat ohne Wasser überleben..

Soweit einfach zu meiner Meinung, ich hätte so etwas nicht geschrieben, wäre die Geschichte für mich nicht zweifelhaft. Ihr könnt es akzeptieren oder nicht, ich bin bloß dagegen, dass man sich solche Geschichten ausdenkt, um irgendwelche Vorteile rauszuschlagen.

*Sollte es tatsächlich nicht ausgedacht sein, entschuldige ich vielmals für alles gesagte.*


----------



## micha2 (25. Februar 2010)

Infusco schrieb:


> @Micha2: Mein Sys sollte gar nicht mehr genommen werden, nachdem andere wirklich noch mit Singlecore hier rumrennen, ich kann auch noch sparen, dauert zwar länger, aber geht schon.
> 
> Der besagte Widerspruch liegt darin, dass man meines Wissens, nach einem Offenbarungseid schuldenfrei ist. Es ging mir nicht um eine Versteigerung, die er in seinem Post nicht wirklich erwähnt hat.
> 
> ...


 
ein offenbarungseid sagt nur aus, das man zum aktuellen forderungszeitpunkt keine mittel zur schuldentilgung übrig hat, mehr nicht.
erst nach einer 6jahrigen privatinsolvenz ist man schuldenfrei.
in dieser zeit ist man allerdings verpflichtet, soviel wie möglich der schulden zu tilgen und jede arbeit anzunehmen, die dazu beiträgt.
wenn man das durchhält ist man schuldenfrei und startet bei der schufa mit einem scoreindex von 30%.
also nen anschließender z.B. autokauf wird auch schon wieder ein problem.
und wie du dir vorstellen kannst ist das auto des ehemaligen schuldners meist sehr viel älter als 6 jahre. die probleme bleiben also sogar noch etwas länger als 6 jahre bestehen.


----------



## J3ss3Blu3 (25. Februar 2010)

Mutter musste in Privatinsolvenz gehen, dass heisst  Sie darf die nächsten 7 Jahre keine neuen Schulden machen, was soviel  heißt wie: kein neues Auto, keine Möbel, kein Computer auf Finanzierung  in den nächsten sieben Jahren.
Es ist auch nicht so, dass meine Mom faul zuhause rumlungert, die geht  auch fleißig Arbeiten 6h/Tag. Da bleibt aber auch nur das Geld zum  Überleben mit meinem Bruder, der mit 13 Jahren auch wünsche hat. Da darf  nicht einfach ma so ne Waschmaschine kapputt gehen.
Glaubt es oder nicht, wer sich sowas ausdenken muss is echt krank, die  Story ist leider war und das ist schon der zweite Mann, der Sie so  verarscht, weil mein leiblicher Vater genau son ********************* ist,Sorry.
Ich wünsche dir im November mal ne Wohnung ohne Strom.
Ich habe nicht geschrieben die hatte kein Wasser, DIE HATTEN KEIN WARMES  WASSER.
kein Strom=keine Heizung=kein Warmwasser=kein Licht(November ist es  bekanntlich früh lange dunkel und Abends zeitig dunkel), kein Wäsche  waschen, gekocht hat Sie mit nem Campinggaskocher von meinem Kumpel.

Schönes erfolgreiches unverschuldetes Leben noch ;P


Sorry,Micha war schneller,
Danke Micha für die unterstützung, so und jetz zurück zum eigentlichen Thema

PS:werde es zukünftig meiden in diesem Forum noch etwas zu verfassen
MfG
Jesse


----------



## s1n88 (25. Februar 2010)

*Die Hardware*
CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 PWM
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-M52S-S3P
RAM: 4x 1GB DDR2-800 von GEIL
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 8800GT von Asus
Festplatten: 3x 320GB Western Digital
Laufwerke: 1x DVD-Brenner von LG, 1x DVD-Brenner von Samsung
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion RC-534-KWNA-GP
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power P5 550W
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Pro

*Beschreibung der Anwendungen & Begründung der Frisierung*
Also zocken tue ich weniger, mal ab und zu ein Game, z.B. Crysis oder FarCry2, aber das läuft noch auf mittel ganz gut. Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, diese Spiele auch mal auf der höchsten Stufe zu genießen.
Meine Hauptanwendungen liegen im Videobereich, also Videos schneiden & rendern. Da ich mich nun seit einiger Zeit mit Adobe After Effects beschäftige, benötige ich dafür mittlerweile einen besseren Rechner, denn gerade After Effects profitiert von Mehrkernprozessoren.
Außerdem braucht After Effects viel Ram und kann auch über die GPU rendern.
Deswegen könnte ich in diesen Bereichen eine Frisierung benötigen.


----------



## Batou (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team.

*PC-Sytem:*
_CPU:_ AMD 4200X2 (939)
_Board:_ MSI K8N Neo4-F
_Speicher:_ Derzeit wieder 2GB Corsair (4 x 512mb) aber nur mit 166mhz statt 200mhz
_Grafik:_ ATI HD3870 Powercolor (die mit dem riesen Zalmanlüfter)
_Festplatte:_ 120GB (IDE)
_DVD:_ DVD Toschiba
_Netzteil:_ no Name 242Watt
_Gehäuse:_ Mediamarkt PII von 1997
_OS:_ Windows XP SP3

*Problem:* Der PC meiner Freundin scheint massive Speicherprobleme zu haben. Zu erst lief er mit 2 Riegeln (1GB) @ 200mhz/400. Dabei gab es probleme Spiele und Anwendungen zu schließen (Sims2, civ IV, Browsergames wie Grand Chase, NeoSteam  und DVD-Player) und danach auch noch den Rechner herunter zu fahren. Mit 2 weiteren Riegeln @200mhz lief der Rechner dann eine weíle gut. Das Board scheint aber mit 4 Riegeln nicht wirklich klar zu kommen (fährt nicht sofort hoch, bleibt vor dem bios stehn, schmiert beim Windowsstart ab etc.) mom versuch ich es mit der reduzierten Form.
Der Rechner ist momentan also einfach zu langsam (auch nach der neuinstallation des OS)
Zusätzlich mach ich mir um die Kühlung Der Southbridge sorgen. Ich Traue Boardlüftern nicht (der alte ging schon drauf). Mein Zalman (passiv) passt mit der Graka nicht mehr.
Des weiteren wird das System Diablo 3 Leistungstechnisch nicht mehr reißen können.
Der Rechner reagiert ungemein langsam auf Befehle, nachdem eine Anwendung gestartet wurde.

*Tuning:* Ein umrüsten würde mom anstehen. etwas kleines leisttungstarkes.
_CPU:_ etwas im 4Kern Bereich (Sinnvoll wäre ein AMD Athlon X4. Da ist man auf der richtigen Seite und hat notfalls in 1 bis 2 Jahren noch Platz nach oben)
_Mainboard:_ Passend zur CPU AMD3. Am besten mit Onboard Graka, um im Notfall bei Kapuuter Graka den Rechner auch benutzen zu können.
*Ram:* 1x2 oder 2x2 GB 
_Graka:_ Keine (da noch ausreichend) oder eine DX11 mit mind. genausoviel Leistung (sollte eben den 19 Zoller mit 1280 x 1024 befeuern können). 
_Netzteil:_ vieleicht mal nen gutes Markenteil, da mir die letzten 3 !!! Xilencer durchgeschmort sind  
_OS:_ Kann ihren Wünschen nach beliben.
_DVD und Festplatte:_ sind ebenfalls ausreichend da mehr als 2 IDE Geräte nicht vorgesehen sind.
Alternativ: Ein Intelsystem (kenn mich da aber mit sinnvollen P/L Systemen mom nicht aus).

Fazit: Dies sind meine kommenden ümrüst Überlegungen für die kommenden 6 Monate (Prozzi/Mobo und vermulich 2 GB-Ram von meinen 4  geliehen, bis die Preise mal wieder fallen).
Ein Tuning (+Fehlerkorrektur) würde den rechner noch gut 1- 1 1/2 Jahre so am laufen lassen, bis man dann etwas passendes zusammenstellen könnt.


*Warum dieser PC?:* Irgendwie schaff ich es nicht ein vernünftiges System für sie zusammen zu stellen. (meins läuft und läuft und läuft).
Das letzte System rauchte über die Graka ab (ein Speicherslot und der onboard Sound gingen dabei mit drauf). Dazu 2 Netzteile. Mit einer Professionellen PC-Crew könnte endlich mal ein Sytem bei ihr stehen, daß die nächsten 2 Jahre durchhält, ohne das Probleme auftauchen.

MFG Batou


----------



## TheMatrixer (25. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube ich habe die Befürchtung das meine Kiste wohl einer der Ältesten Hier ist.....

CPU: AMD Athlon 2800+  1 x 2,1Ghz  Sockel A 
Mainboard: K7S8X_SiS_Chipsatz_746
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 1024 MB DDR 1x512 MB
Grafikkarte: Saphire Ati x800Pro (AGP)
Festplatte: Seagate 40Gb   Extern WesternDigital 160GB IDE
Netzteil: Silent Pro 600Watt (Wahrscheinlich das beste an dem Pc) 
Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner von Lg
Gehäuse: NoName
Betriebssystem: Win XP Home 32Bit Sp3
Netzwerk: Netgear WPN311

Viel gibt es nicht zu sagen warum ein Neuer Pc, die daten über mir sprechen wohl für sich.
Hatte Das Teil 2005 zusammengeschustert, seitdem arbeitet und brummt die kiste immer noch vor sich hin.
Ab und zu wird er mal Zerlegt und abgestaubt (bei der letzten Pflegeaktion sind mit die Biosclipse Abgebrochen)
Ich Arbeite viel mit 3D Programmen und Photoshop, naja und Natürlich auch mal zocken.
Sagen wir mal so, doom3 und Qauke 4 laufen Noch einigermaßen flüssig.
Was danach kommt geht mal gar nicht.

Wie Gesagt ist das mein Mittlerweile liebgewonnenes und Gehasstes Hauptsystem, ein 2tes könnte ich mir finanziell gar nicht leisten.

Gruss
Steven

Achja und hier noch ein paar bilderchen vom Opi... 


> Yfrog - cimg8713q - Uploaded by TheMatrixer
> Yfrog - cimg8712 - Uploaded by TheMatrixer
> Yfrog - cimg8711 - Uploaded by TheMatrixer
> Yfrog - cimg8710g - Uploaded by TheMatrixer
> Yfrog - cimg8709x - Uploaded by TheMatrixer


----------



## multimolti (25. Februar 2010)

Anmerkung an alle Leute hier:
(inoffiziell, das ist nur meine Interpretation)

*Euch ist schon bewusst, dass mit "frisieren" nicht "neuen PC schenken" gemeint ist, oder? Und wenn euer PC wieder fit für Crysis auf höchster Grafik gemacht werden soll, euer Mainboard aber nur DDR, AGP und alte Semprons abkann, dann braucht ihr gar nicht auf ein Upgrade zu hoffen! Da müsste dann alles (außer Case und CD/DVD) ausgetauscht werden!*
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, muss der PC schon so gut sein, dass man mit mehr RAM und einer besseren Graka was ausrichten kann.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2010)

Also mein (inzwischen etwas schwächelnder) PC besteht aus folgendem:



Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 gekühl von einem Scythe Ninja II + 120mm Delta-Lüfter
ASUS Maximus Formula
4GB Corsair DDR2-800-RAM mit Dominatorkühlung
Gainward Geforce 9800GT/1024
BeQuiet Straight Power E6-650W
Samsung HD321KJ
drei verschiedenen DVD-Brennern von LG und Sony; SATA und PATA gemischt
und zu guter Letzt aus dem Thermaltake Xaser VI Gehäuse
Wie ihr sicherlich wisst, binn ich ziemlich Folding @ Home-Verrückt und möchte unser Team möglichst so effizient wie Möglich und so gut wie Möglich unterstützen; da habt ihr den Grund den ihr (optional) haben wollt . Da ist mein PC inzwischen leider etwas ungeeignet für geworden, da vorallem die CPU ein alles andere als gutes PPD/Watt-Verhältnis besitzt, was auf die Kentsfield-Architektur zurückzuführen ist. Ein i7 wäre da schon um Längen besser . 
Aus akutem Geldmangel (ich bin noch Schüler) kann ich mir solchein System nicht aus der eigenen Tasche leisten, daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der drei Kanidaten sein würde .


----------



## Die Stämme Spieler (25. Februar 2010)

*Meine Bewerbung für "PCGH frisiert Ihren PC"*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

Ich freue mich riesig über eure Bekanntgabe, dass ihr einen PC frisieren wollt und möchte nun die Chance nutzen und mich für eure Aktion bewerben. Denn ich glaube, dass mein PC dafür perfekt geeignet ist. 


*Zuerst einmal meine PC-Konfiguration:*

*Prozessor:* Intel I5-750​*Mainboard:* Gigabyte P55M-UD2​*Soundkarte:* Onboard​*Kühler:	* Noctua NH-U9B SE2​*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770​*Arbeitsspeicher:* G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U​*Festplatte:* Samsung 1000 GB (laut Windows Leistungstest das langsamste. Wollte eigentlich eine Andere)​*Netzteil:* Cooler Master Silent Pro M500​*DVD-Laufwerk:* Samsung (leider viel zu laut, da es das Gehäuse in Schwingung versetzt)​*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-V351B schwarz​*Betriebssystem:* Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit​
*Warum soll mein PC frisiert werden???*

Wenn man meine PC-Konfiguration sieht, fragt man sich sicher, warum ich mich für dieses Angebot bewerbe, denn eigentlich ist der PC neu und besteht ausschließlich aus aktuellen Teilen. 
Dennoch glaube ich, dass mein PC eure Anforderungen optimal erfüllt, denn mein PC funktioniert leider nicht richtig. Ich habe ihn mir vor ca. 1 Monat gekauft und zusammengebaut, doch er stürzt manchmal aus unergründlichen Ursachen ab, lässt sich nicht starten oder produziert andere Fehler. Leider bin ich in Sachen PC-Zusammenbau ein absoluter Anfänger. Das ist mein erster selbstgebauter PC und ich habe schon viele Möglichkeiten ausprobiert, um die Fehler zu finden. Leider erfolglos. In den PC habe ich jedoch für meine Verhältnisse eine Menge Geld hineingesteckt und ein halbes Jahr dafür gespart und nun schaffe ich es nicht ihn soweit zu kriegen, dass er stabil läuft. Deshalb hoffe ich auf eure professionelle Hilfe, denn ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeiten, um die einzelnen Komponenten auf Fehler zu prüfen. Des Weiteren fehlt mir auch die Erfahrung.

*Wofür brauche ich meinen PC?*

Als Schüler bin ich vielseitig auf meinen PC angewiesen. Ich benötige ihn, um Referate zu erstellen, für meine Informatikhausaufgaben, sowie für Tabellenkalkulation für Mathe und Physik. 
Außerdem bin ich Frühstudent der Mathematik und habe ohne diesen Rechner nicht die Möglichkeit ein Programm (Matlab) für die Arbeit mit vielfältigen mathematischen Begebenheiten zu nutzen. Dieses Programm ist aber äußerst wichtig für mich, da ich damit zuhause die Möglichkeit habe, diverse Dinge zu probieren und zu überprüfen. Ein funktionierender Rechner würde es mir auch viel einfacher machen mich auf meine Klausuren vorzubereiten.

Natürlich war dieser PC nicht nur als Arbeitsmaschine gedacht. Ich wollte den Rechner natürlich auch zum Zocken benutzen und damit auf meine ersten LANs gehen. Zudem haben die meisten meiner Freunde einen halbwegs aktuellen PC und veranstalten regelmäßig LAN-Partys. Solange dieser Rechner aber nicht ordnungsmäßig funktioniert, kann ich das vergessen und muss auf meinen alten PC zurückgreifen. Dieser arbeitet noch mit einem Athlon 64 3700+, 2 Gigabyte Ram und einer Onboardgrafikkarte (ich glaube Geforce 6200). Auf dieser alten Kiste läuft natürlich überhaupt kein aktuelles Spiel. Ich habe bisher auf meinem neuen PC ein wenig Risen und Call of Duty 4 gespielt, allerdings macht es einfach nicht soviel Spaß, wenn man ständig Angst davor hat, dass er abstürzt. Natürlich würden alle aktuellen Games laufen, wenn der PC ordnungsgemäß funktionieren würde.

Außerdem würde ich auch gerne mal Folding@Home ausprobieren. Das kann ich mir aber ohne den Rechner abschminken.

Zugleich ist dieser PC auch der einzige leistungsstarke PC in unserem Haushalt (meine Mutter hat noch einen Pentium 4 mit 3 Gigahertz und meine Schwester hat sogar noch einen Pentium 3 mit nur einem Gigahertz). Daher soll der PC auch für Bildbearbeitung dienen und meine Schwester würde sich freuen, wenn sie endlich einen PC hätte, auf dem sie Sims 3 spielen könnte.

Leider ist Filme schauen zurzeit auch unmöglich, da zum einen der PC nicht immer funktioniert und da das Laufwerk den ganzen PC zum Schwingen bringt und die Lärmbelästigung dadurch viel zu hoch ist, um einen Film zu sehen. 

*Was spricht sonst noch für meinen PC?*

1. Wie ihr seht, ist der PC für mich ziemlich wichtig, daher hoffe ich, dass ihr meinen PC auswählen werdet. 
2. Ihr müsstet für den PC keinerlei Teile erwerben, sondern ledentlich die aktuellen überprüfen und gegebenenfalls ersetzen. Jedoch ist die Garantie bei allen Teilen natürlich noch vorhanden. 
3. Möglicherweise könntet ihr an meinem Beispiel typische Anfängerfehler oder -probleme zeigen und erklären, wie man es besser macht oder ihr könntet zeigen, woran man bestimmte Fehlerquellen erkennt. Das ist glaube ich für viele Leser in meinem Alter, die sich selbst einen PC bauen wollen, interessant.
4. Zudem würdet ihr mir als treuen PCGH Leser eine riesige Freude machen, wenn ich in eurem Heft erwähnt werden würde (wenn auch nur als Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte). Ich habe euer Heft seit zwei Jahren abonniert und habe das Magazin auch schon vielen Freunden empfohlen. 
5. Ich bin auch oft auf eurer Website, um mich zu informieren. Leider habe ich selten die Zeit für einen längeren Kommentar im Forum, da ich viel für die Schule und fürs Studium zu tun habe.
6. Ich hätte die Chance aus meinen Fehlern zu lernen bzw. zu lernen, wie ich Fehler erkenne, und wäre dadurch vielleicht in der Lage den nächsten PC in meiner Familie Fehlerfrei zusammenzubauen.
7. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich sagen könnte, dass mein PC von den Leuten von PCGH zusammen gebaut worden ist.
8.Für den Fall, dass mein PC ausgewählt werden sollte, würde ich selbstverständig auch einen Erfahrungsbericht im PCGH-Forum über meinen neuen PC schreiben.

*
Bilder vom Innernraum*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht habe ich es nicht geschafft auch nur ein wenig Ordnung in den Kabelsalat zu bringen. Das wäre auch etwas, das geändert gehört.

So ist jetzt durch mehrmaliges Erweitern ziemlich viel Text geworden. Ich hoffe das zeigt, wie wichtig dieser Wettbewerb für mich ist und wie sehr ich mich darüber freuen würde, wenn mein PC ausgewählt werden würde.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Euer
Die Stämme Spieler


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2010)

Frage an PCGH:

Ihr sucht doch sicher keinen PC, wo man eig. alle Komponenten inkl. Gehäuse austauschen muss oder einen, wo schon 4 Kerne, ne 5xxx und so drinsteckt. Ihr hättet das vielleicht klarer ausdrücken sollen in dem Artikel?

Dann würden hier vielleicht einige sichtlich gut betuchte PC-Konfigs nicht drinstehen, die sucht ihr nicht oder? Und auch keine, deren PC der Tante 3. Grades gehört?

ich wollte nur mal sichergehen, denn ansonsten wäre ich hier an der falschen Adresse. So fühle ich mich an berechtigter Stelle, glaube ich.

Gruß 

-MIRROR-​


----------



## Mick Jogger (25. Februar 2010)

Die Stämme Spieler gehts noch?


----------



## Argead (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl, dass die Verantworlichen hier gar nicht reinschauen.

Sonst hätte es bestimmt schon eine Stellungnahme zu den Vorstellungen von PCGH gegeben und meine Frage bezüglich der persönlichen Daten wäre auch schon beantwortet worden.

@Mick Joger

Stämme Spieler will ja gar nix ausgetauscht bekommen, sondern nur das Fehler beim Zusammenbau gefunden werden.


----------



## Mick Jogger (25. Februar 2010)

Sorry war nur von der Hardware geblendet!


----------



## pavo92 (25. Februar 2010)

Tomy4711 schrieb:


> @  pavo92
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wünsche hab ich viele
es steht ja in den "regeln" keine begrenzung ode so drin, also hab ich mal mein zeugs reingeschrieben. 
außerdem sag ich doch, dass cih mit grafikkarte usw einverstanden bin, aber wenn meine festplatte sich anhört wie du mit 3,5promille beim singen, dann is das doch in ordnung, wenn man sich ne neue wünsch oder? oO
und ich will sehen wie du mit 11€ taschengeld im monat auskommst, ich bin 2008 8wochen arbeiten gegangen (in den ferien) um mir den computer leisten zu können. und meine wünsche müssen ja nicht beachtet werden, ich sage nur, über was ich mich freuen würde. 

und den leute, die hier ihre 15jahre alten pcs auspacken kauf ich auch nicht ab, dass dies ihre pcs sind, die sie hauptsächlich benutzen... 
die sind noch schlimmer als die, die ihre PhenomII oder Core i7 maschinen posten...


----------



## Batou (25. Februar 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Anmerkung an alle Leute hier:
> (inoffiziell, das ist nur meine Interpretation)
> 
> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, muss der PC schon so gut sein, dass man mit mehr RAM und einer besseren Graka was ausrichten kann.


 
Ist eben nicht klar definiert.
Aber ganz ehrkich. ist ne bessere Graka von aktuellen Systemen momentan nicht das teuerste? (ca 200 euro damit es was bringt?).
Dafür kann jemand, der vieleicht noch auf nem Sockel A rumspielt nen sehr gutes Board nen Starken Prozessor und 2-4 GB Ram bekommen. klar fehlt dann die Graka, aber der wär dann auch mit einer fast aktuellen für 80 euro zufrieden.
wem ist da mehr geholfen?
Ich denk nicht, daß das System von meiner Freundin genommen wird, aber versuchen kann man es doch. Der wunsch ist nicht zu hoch gegriffen und wenn am ende das System nur getuned wird und die Probleme verschwinden (indem z.b. das Bios geflasht werden muß und der Ram getauscht/ anders eingestellt) wird sie überglücklich sein, daß sie dem Rechner nicht immer gut zureden muß, damit er nicht zickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (25. Februar 2010)

Batou schrieb:


> Ist eben nicht klar definiert.
> Aber ganz ehrkich. ist ne bessere Graka von aktuellen Systemen momentan nicht das teuerste? (ca 200 euro damit es was bringt?).
> Dafür kann jemand, der vieleicht noch auf nem Sockel A rumspielt nen sehr gutes Board nen Starken Prozessor und 2-4 GB Ram bekommen. klar fehlt dann die Graka, aber der wär dann auch mit einer fast aktuellen für 80 euro zufrieden.
> wem ist da mehr geholfen?
> ...



Argument. Trotzdem hat Mainboard wechseln für mich was mit neuem PC kaufen zu tun... habe schon oft alle Komponenten durchgetauscht, aber bisher ist jedes Mainboard in seinem Case geblieben. Ist also evtl. nur eine Gewohnheit von mir.


----------



## foxfoursfive (25. Februar 2010)

_*Also hier ist mein OLD School Rechner den ich gerne in die Verdiente Rente schicken würde.*_

*Mainboard* = MSI - Sockel 939 - K8T Neo2-F V2.0 

*CPU* = AMD Athlon 64 4000+ -Socket 939 Codename= San Diego 90nm
läuft mit 2400 MHZ nicht *Overclockt,*

_*CPU Kühler*__* = *__Zalman CNPS 7000B CU _

_*Arbeitsspeicher*__ = __OCZ EL DDR PC-3200 Dual Channel Platinum XTC_
2 X 1 GB - DIMM 184-PIN - DDR - 400 MHz / - CL2 - ungepuffert

*Grafikkarte *= _Sparkle GeForce 6800_ SP-AG40GPT 265MB DDR " AGP"

*Grafikarten Kühler* = _Zalman VF700 AlCu_

*Festplatte 300GB* _MAXTOR 6V300F0_ Diamond Max 10 - 7200rpm - Serial-ATAII (300MB/sec) - 16MB Cache

*Soundkarte* _= Creative_ Sound Blaster _Audigy SB090_ PCI
war die erste Audigy habe ich seit 2001 

*Optisches **Leselaufwerk* = TSSTcorp DVD-Rom SH-D162C ATA Device

*DVD Brenner* = NEC DVD_RW ND-4551 ATA Device

*Netzteil* = Enermax Liberty DXX Netzteil ELT500AWT "500 Watt"

*Betriebssystem* _= Dual Boot System_ 1. XP Prof SP3 32 bit 2. Windows 7 Prof 64 bit


Also habe den PC seit 5 Jahren und hatte gute Dienste geleistet aber langsam kann ich keine Spiele mehr Spielen weil die FPS im Keller ist 
Spiele seit 2 Jahren in Clan Aces of the Deep - wir spielen da U-Boot Simulationen , und für Silent Hunter 4 hat er gerade so ausgereicht FPS so um die 16 , wenn wir zusammen gefahren sind also Slideshow. Würde gerne das neue Silent Hunter 5 spielen was Anfang März 2010 raus kommt aber mit meine alten Kiste wird das wohl nichts , also würde ich mich mehr als nur freuen "PCGH" wenn ihr meinen alten PC ein bisschen flotter macht könntet. Bin schon mit wenig zufrieden.
 Den kann man ja auch mal wieder _CRYSIS_ und andere Spiele mal spielen, und net nur_ Slow Motion_ Show haben am Monitor 



mfg 
*foxfoursfive*


----------



## aLev (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
klasse Idee mit dem frisieren von Rechnern.

Hier also meine "Bewerbung",
zunächst die technischen Daten :

Prozessor : DualCore Intel Pentium D 930, 3000 MHz
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS  (256 MB)
RAM : 1024 MB  (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
Festplatte : SAMSUNG SP2004C  (200 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Motherboard : Asus P5PL2

DVD-Laufwerk und CD-Brenner, Dikettenlaufwerk

Bertiebssystem : Windows XP home premium


Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn ihr meinen Rechner wieder fit machen könntet.
Warum ? Weil ich ihn dringend zum Arbeiten brauche.
Als Student bin ich natürlich chronisch pleite, als Kunst Student auch leider auf einen funktionierenden Rechner angewiesen.
Als ich vor zwei einhalb Jahren mein Studium begonnen habe, durfte ich den Rechner von zu hause mitnehmen, da hatte er schon zwei Jahre strapaziösen
Familieneinsatz hinter sich.
Bis letztes Jahr war das auch kein Problem für mich, weil er nicht für mehr als Hausarbeiten schreiben, Surfen, Filmchen schaun und selten ein kleines Spiel
spielen herhalten musste.
Mittlerweile sieht es ein bisschen anders aus und meine Arbeit hat sich mehr in Richtung neue Medien verschoben.
Leider kann ich an meinem Rechner nicht arbeiten;
Cinema4d, Premiere, Photoshop usw. bringen ihn innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum kollabieren.

+

*chronischer Geldmangel
*wichtig für mein Studium
*wichtig für mich ! 
*es ist mein einziger PC, kein 2. PC
*man kann nicht immer nur Spiele PCs bauen 
*der unschlagbare Exoten Bonus 

-

*ich bin kein Spieler
*ich bin eher wenig mit der Hardware Materie vertraut
*vielleicht kann man den Rechner gar nicht mehr pimpen


Das wars erstmal.

Grüße,
aLev


----------



## Monstermoe (25. Februar 2010)

Ersmal cooles Gewinnspiel von PCGH


Mein PC ist ein Fujitsu Simens Scaleo P 2663:

CPU: Intel Cor 2 Quad Q6600
CPU Kühler: Boxed [Wird bald durch ein Megahalems ersetzt(Dank des PCGH Abos)]
Grafik: nvidea GeForce 8600 GS [512mb]
Mainboard: Fujitsu Siemens G31T-M2 [OEM]
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 1GB DDR-2 800 [Samsung]
HDD: 500GB Western Digital, 620GB Samsung
Laufwerk: BD-Rom
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power 530w
TV-Karte: WinTV-HVR-1300
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 32Bit und Windows Ultimate 64 Bit

Warum mein PC frisiert werden soll:
Da Spiele wie Race Driver Grid und Need vor Speed Shift nur mit maximal 9 Frames also unspielbar sind und Spiele wie Crysis und Farcry 2 nur in niedriger Grafik etwas flüssig laufen, wollte ich mein PC ein bisschen upgraden. 
Da ich aber nicht viel Taschengeld bekomme konnte ich bisher nicht viel verbessern. Die Anfänge sind schon gemacht, wie z.B. Neue Festplatte und Betriebssystem für 4GB Arbeitsspeicher und ein neues Netzteil für eine Grafikkarte, aber für die anderen Komponenten hatte ich bisher kein Geld. Außerdem ist die Kühlleistung viel zu schwach und der Geräuschpegel meines PC viel zu hoch.

Ich hoffe PCGH entscheidet sich für mein PC und upgradet den ein bisschen und dich drück allen anderen die Daumen, denen es genauso geht wie mir

MFG Monstermoe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2010)

Batou schrieb:


> Ist eben nicht klar definiert.
> Aber ganz ehrkich. ist ne bessere Graka von aktuellen Systemen momentan nicht das teuerste? (ca 200 euro damit es was bringt?).
> Dafür kann jemand, der vieleicht noch auf nem Sockel A rumspielt nen sehr gutes Board nen Starken Prozessor und 2-4 GB Ram bekommen. klar fehlt dann die Graka, aber der wär dann auch mit einer fast aktuellen für 80 euro zufrieden.
> wem ist da mehr geholfen?



Ich weiß zwar auch nicht, wie ausgewählt wird, aber ich tippe darauf, dass humanitäre Hilfe kein wichtiges Kriterium sein wird. Neben "Zufall" würde ich "für die Leser interessant" erwarten. Niemand hat es davon, wenn er liest, wie alle Komponenten eines Uralt-Rechners ausgetauscht wurden (sonst hätte ich schon längst den 1000er t-bird/Ti4600 meiner Freundin reingestellt. auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es dem guten alten Siemens-Desktopgehäuse an den Kragen geht). Da macht es journalistisch mehr Sinn, sich ein Mittelklassesystem vorzunehmen, dass vielleicht noch ungünstig zusammengestellt ist. Daran kann man dann erklären, wie man die Schwachpunkte eines Rechners findet und durch deren Beseitigung kostengünstig zu mehr Leistung kommt.
N guter alter P4 ist dafür genauso schlecht geeignet, wie ein nagelneur Core i5.

(hmmm - vielleicht will ich mir auch nur einreden, dass die auf mein E5300/98GTX+/2GB System mit gutem Board warten, dessen Leistung sich durch einen Q9640 und ein zusätzliches 2x2GB DDR3 Kit vermutlich verdoppeln würde  )


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Februar 2010)

@ ruyven_macaran

So denke ich auch, wird PCGH entscheiden.. Dann hätte ich vielleicht eine genausogute Chance wie du, und vielleicht hoffe ich das auch nur, wie du schon gesagt hast^^

Dieses Kriterium klingt aber am logischsten und daher freue ich mich auf eine vermutlich reele Chance endlich mal etwas zu gewinnen? XD


----------



## Ari32 (26. Februar 2010)

Mein (Familien)PC ist selbst zusammgebaut und besteht aus folgendem:


CPU: AMD X2 4400+
CPU Kühler: CoolerMaster
Grafik:  8600GT 256MB
Mainboard: Asus M2N-E-
Arbeitsspeicher: 3x 1GB DDR-2 800 [A-Data]
HDD: Samsung HD200HJ SATA und 160GB ATA133(Datensicherung)
Laufwerk: LG GSA 4163B
Netzteil: Sharkoon Silentstorm SHA480
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 32Bit


Folgende Games zicken manchmal:
Anno1404, MWF2, Crysis

Warum mein PC?
Jammern ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, aber der "Humanismus", trotzdem als ich mich vor 3 Jahren aber entschlossen habe Patchworkvater von 5 Kindern zu werden, habe ich nicht bedacht das am Monatsende nichts mehr übrig bleiben könnte. Da mir aber "unsere" Kinder vor gehen, bleibt für aktuelle Technik nichts mehr übrig, weil wir ja Games auch noch gebraucht kaufen müssen. Würde aber gerne aktuelle Spiele zocken, da ich mich hier entspannen könnte! Danke.


----------



## JAG-7 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
naja mein PC eignet sich wohl bestenfalls zum surfen und Dokumenten bearbeiten. Spiele laufen wenn nur mit ziemlichen Einschränkungen.

Crysis ist hier ein NO-GO

Einen PC der wenigstens in "Spiele mindest Vorraussetzung" laufen würde ist dieses Model wohl nicht mehr.

CPU = Intel Pentium 4 2.60 GHz
Mainboard = MSI MS-6785 Sockel 478
RAM = 512 MB DDR  PC 2100
Grafik = Geforce FX 5200  128MB AGP
Netzteil =   350W Delta Electronics DPS-350PB-2C            
HD = Maxtor Diamond D540X 40 GB
Brenner = LITE ON LTR-12101B
BS = WINDOWS XP


----------



## Master90 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich mit meinem Museumsreifen Stück bei euch für das Tuning.

*Komponenten des PCs:*

CPU Typ: AMD Sempron, 1800MHz (9 x 200) 3000+ (Single Core CPU)
CPU Bezeichnung: Palermo (Winchester-128)
CPU Stepping: DH-D0
CPU Sockel/Steckplätze: 1 Socket 939

Mainboard Name: MSI RS482M4-CSIP/IL/ILD (MS-7191)
Mainboard Chipsatz: ATI Radeon Xpress 200, AMD Hammer
Mainboard Chipsatz: RS482

Erweiterungssteckplätze: 2PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16
RAM Steckplätze: 4 DDR DIMM
Integrierte Geräte: Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394

RAM: 448 MB (DDR SDRAM)
Bustyp: DDR SDRAM

DIMM1:
Modulname: TakeMS BD512TEC412
Modulgröße: 512 MB
Modulart: Unbuffered
Speicherart: DDR SDRAM
Speichergeschwindigkeit: PC2700 (166 MHz)


Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Series (64 MB) (integriert auf MoBo)
3D-Beschleuniger: ATI Radeon Xpress 200/1100/1150 (RS482/RS485)
Monitor: Acer AL1716

Netzteil: Fortron 300W

Festplatte: WDC WD3000JB-00KFA0 300GB (279 GB) (Western Digital) 
Geräteart: ATA-100
Puffer: 8 MB

Laufwerke: Toshiba CD/DVDW SDR5372V
Geräteart: DVD+RW/DVD-RW
Schnittstelle: ATAPI
Puffergröße: 2MB


Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 32 Bit
*
Welche Software macht Probleme?*

Bei dem System...sollte das eigentlich klar sein^^


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Master90


----------



## micha2 (26. Februar 2010)

naja, auch wenn hier immernoch fleißig leute ihre alten rechner vom boden holen, hat es zumindest ein gutes für PCGH:
die neuanmeldungen steigen
hier kommen ja mittlerweile konfigurationen zustande, welche ich schon wieder vergessen hatte. warum setzt eigentlich keiner seinen alten C64 rein?

schade das ich meine rechner zusammenbauen kann. sonst könnt ich mich ja auch mal bewerben


----------



## schrubby67 (26. Februar 2010)

Es könnten auch viele Kommentare gelöscht werden, inklusive meinen 
Ist doch egal ob einer ein *High*-*End* System hat oder nicht. Es kann sich jeder Bewerben und das sollte auch *respektiert werden.*
Ich glaube auch nicht das durch manche Kommentare sich PCGH beeinflussen lässt


----------



## micha2 (26. Februar 2010)

schrubby67 schrieb:


> Es könnten auch viele Kommentare gelöscht werden, inklusive meinen
> Ist doch egal ob einer ein *High*-*End* System hat oder nicht. Es kann sich jeder Bewerben und das sollte auch *respektiert werden.*
> Ich glaube auch nicht das durch manche Kommentare sich PCGH beeinflussen lässt


 
eigentlich haste recht. es spiegelt eben den zustand der gesellschaft wieder.

obwohl, so ganz recht hast du auch nicht. 
stand da nicht:

*Neue Spiele bereiten Ihnen beziehungsweise Ihrem PC Kopfzerbrechen? Crysis ist für Sie kein Ego-Shooter, sondern eine Dia-Show? Dann sollten Sie sich bei der Tuning-Aktion von PC Games Hardware bewerben.*


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hier mal die Infos zu meinem Rechner:

*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economie
(das netzteil ist oben verbaut und das nervt echt! Die ganze warme Luft vom CPU geht direkt ins Netzteil, was mir auch schon eins entschärft hat!)

*Laufwerke:* 
1xDVD-RW Brenner, 1x500 GB Samsung Spinpoint F1, 1x1TB Smasung Spinpoint F2 
(mehr als zufrieden! Nur noch Samsung)
*Mainboard:* 
XFX 680i LT SLI 
(der eine Lüfter vom Manmboard sitzt direkt hinter der Graka, dass führt zu einem extremen Geräuschpegel da die Luft sich förmlich "schneidet", runterregeln geht nicht da der Mainboardchip dann über 75°C heiß wird)
*Netzteil:* 
Nitrox 620 Watt
(von K&M da mein anderes durchgebrannt ist wegen fehlendem Überhitzungsschutz)
*Ram:* 
Team Group Inc. 800 MHz DDR2 2x2GB 
(war billig)
*CPU:* 
Q6600 G0 stepping @ 3,4 GHz 
(bisher nicht viel zu meckern, aber bei GTA 4 komm ich nur auf 20 FPS bei 100% CPU-Auslastung und bei Supreme Commander macht er auch schlapp)
*CPU Kühler:* 
Scythe Ninja Rev. B + 120mm Lüfter 
(GEILES TEIL, es kommt eben doch auf die Größe an  )
Grafikkarte: 
Gainward GTX285 2GB 
(Daumen hoch, nachgerüstet, vorher 2x9600GT von Gainward)
*Soundkarte:* 
OnBoard Realtek HD Audio 
(hatte noch nie eine "richtige" Soundkarte
*Monitor:* 
22" Hanns-G Auflösung: 1680x1050 
(ich könnt heulen, schaue für mein Leben gerne 1080p Filme und Serien kann sie aber nicht richtig genießen, Monitor muss für PC und HTPC herhalten <-- zwecks BlueRay-Laufwerk und fehlendem Geld für einen zweiten)

*Begründung:*
Mein aller erster Selbstbau-PC. Er läuft, aber leider nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe... viel zu Laut, Spieleleistung bei Spielen wie Bad Company 2, Crysis udn Supreme Commander absolut unbefriedigend. 
Ich will unbeding fürs F@H-Team falten, aber leider ist der PC dafür ungeeignet (will ja auch mal schlafen).
Und das Wichtigste: Ich hab keine Ahnung wie lange das Netzteil diesmal hällt und habe zur Zeit leider nicht das Geld um mir ein neues Gehäuse oder noch ein Netzteil zu kaufen.

*Zu meiner Person:* 
Bin Student in Mannheim und wohne in einer 4 Mann-WG in einem 12m² Zimmer (verdammt klein) und habe leider keine Möglichkeit den PC in ein anderes Zimmer zu stellen zum falten.
Man kann mich des öfteren auf LAN-Partys treffen (wenn ich nicht grad Prüfungen habe). War vor kurzem in New York und habe deshalb jetzt über 70 Steamspiele (bei den Preisen in Dollar musst ich einfach zuschlagen).
Und ich habe 0 Glück bei Gewinnspielen oder ähnlichem, entweder bin ich zu nervös um bei einem Turnier mal zu gewinnen oder ich gewinne einfach nix bei Gewinnspielen (und das bei ca. 25 Lan-Partys im Jahr).

Würde mich echt freuen, wenn PCGH aus dieser "Mühle" einen "Faltknecht zum zocken" macht!

*Bilder:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(leider noch mit alter Hardware da ich keine Kamera da habe, bin ja BA-Student und ziehe dauernd um, da vergess ich öfters mal was)
Netzteil is ja durchgebrannt, nun ist ein 600W Nitrox drin.
Graka war von nem Freund (übergangsweise bis die GTX285 lieferbar war).
CPU-Kühler hab ich an nen Freund abgegeben und mir den Ninja Plus geholt (für 5€ Aufpreis kann man nix falsch machen).
Hier siehts so ordentlich aus, weil die Lüftersteuerung noch nicht drin ist. Die hab ich wegen dem Mainboardlüfter eingebaut, der nervt bei 100% richtig.


----------



## schrubby67 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo micha 
Ja das habe ich gelesen, ich glaube auch selbst nicht das einer mit einem High-End System genommen wird _"obwohl auch dort könnte bei manschen eine Dia-Show beim Spiel sein"_ . Bewerben kann sich jeder, also sollte man auch das respektieren....


----------



## speedstar (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team!!!

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch bewerben! Zugegeben, mein Rechner ist nicht besonders alt (ausgenommen das Gehäuse), doch gibt es ein paar Baustellen. Zur Zeit sieht er ungefähr so aus, da ein guter Bekannter mein Case Bepulvern wird (Der Lack im Innenraum platzt stellenweise ab):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Keine Angst er wird nächste Woche wieder zusammengebaut !!!*

Hardware

_Prozessor:_ Intel Core i7 920 C0
_Mainboard:_ Asus Rampage II GENE
_RAM:_ Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 @ 1066 CL9
_Grafikkarte:_ PNY 8800GT gekühlt durch einen Zalman VF900CU LED
_Soundkart__e:_ Creative Sound Blaster Titanium Fatal1ty Champion
_Betriebsystem:_ Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
_Festplatte:_ Samsung HD322HJ
_Optische Laufwerke:_ DVD-Drive (no name)
_Netzteil:_ Cougar CM700

Was müsste sich ändern?

Mein PC muss eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sein. Also Surfen, DVDs schauen, Bilder bearbeiten und Spielen. Deshalb ist auch eine Wasserkühlung drin, damit er möglichst leise agiert. Eigentlich ist er es ja auch perfekt wie er ist, CPU-Leistung habe ich im Überfluss, nur die GraKa schwächelt extrem. Habe seit längerm einen Samsung BW2343 und die 8800GT ist einfach zu schwach für 2048x1152. Ich würde gern wieder race driver grid, Assassins Creed 1, HAWX, Colin McRae Dirt 2 (in guter Qualität überhaupt) und noch viele andere Titel (Batman beispielsweise) spielen können. Besonders in DX10 oder gar DX11. Ich habe versucht meinen PC immer schrittweise aufzurüsten und mir einzelne (Bau-)Gruppen gekauft. CPU, RAM, Sound, HDD und vieles mehr sind vollkommen ok. Nur eine leise und starke Grafikkarte fehlt noch und eine gute Abstimmung des Aquaero. Leider habe ich es bisher nicht geschaft bei der Aquasuite zu 100% alles zu verstehen und ein passende Einstellung zu finden. Die Wasserkühlung hat einen Großteil meines Geldes gekostet und ist  ausreichend dimensioniert, um noch eine Grafikkarte aufzunehmen. Doch  könnte die Abstimmung der Lüfter und der Laing besser sein. Auch schwächelt mein RAM, ich bekomme die DDR-1333 nicht stabil, sondern nur DDR3-1066. Weiterhin müsste sich wahrscheinlich noch etwas an der Optik tun, doch ist dies an sich nebensächlich. Habe versucht möglichst vieles farblich passend zu einander zu kaufen, doch irgendwann reichte das Geld nicht mehr dafür. Aus dem Grund ist das Cougar-NT drin und die 8800GT verrichtet immernoch ihren Dienst.

Zu meiner Person

Ich bin 23 Jahre alt, studiere noch und bin nicht der Hardcoregamer, der 8 Stunden am Tag spielt. Doch eine gute Stunde zocken zur Entspannung sollte jeden Tag drin sein. Bin auch viel hier im Forum unterwegs, nur so aktiv wie andere, bin ich nicht. Da ich mir schon ein gutes Maß an PC-Wissen verfüge, würde ich dennoch gern meinen PC in fachkundige Hände geben, um zu sehen, was noch in ihm steckt.

Würde mich freuen, wenn die PCGH-Redaktion sich meinen PC vornehmen würde, um ihn PCGH-gerecht zu frisieren.


----------



## Infusco (26. Februar 2010)

Von mir gibts mal für die Bewerbung von speedstar nen Daumen hoch 

Fänd das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher sehr interessant, wie man rausfindet, wo das Problem liegt und wie man dieses Problem in den Griff kriegt


----------



## Eiche (26. Februar 2010)

Infusco schrieb:


> Von mir gibts mal für die Bewerbung von speedstar nen Daumen hoch
> 
> Fänd das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher sehr interessant, wie man rausfindet, wo das Problem liegt und wie man dieses Problem in den Griff kriegt


das scheint vor  kurzem was passiert zu sein laut seinem thread läuft der ram mit mehr 





speedstar schrieb:


> 23.04.09 - da mein EX58-UD5 von sich aus den  BCLK mit 134,9, statt 133 MHz betreibt, laufen die Module gerade auf  674,7. Timings habe ich erstmal so belassen (9-9-9-27-2T). Spannungen  habe ich nicht angehoben, der RAM läuft mit realen 1,64v und die QPI ist  auf normal gestellt.
> 
> 24.04.09 - Spannung wieder alle auf Standard und den RAM auf 1,5V. Die  Timings auf 9-9-9-25-2T, so wie es Corsair vorsieht und die 12 GiBi mit  1600 MHz laufen! Also keine Stabilitätstests o.ä. habe einfach mal auf  gut Glück gebootet und es hat geklappt.
> 
> 25.04.09 - Nach einem kurzen Stabilitätstest über 3 Stunden mit  MEMTEST86 ist alles stabil! Die Command Rate konnte ich noch auf 1T  senken, die Timings habe ich nicht weiter verändert. ALSO ES  FUNKTIONIERT DOCH!


 es würde ihm bestimmt jemand gerne helfen ist aber bestimmt schon alt das problem


----------



## sM8sH (26. Februar 2010)

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

So hiermit möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben:*

Erstmal paar Daten zu meinem Rechenknecht, der nun mittlerweile 2 Jahre alt ist und damals ein ganz schönes Sümmchen gekostet hat:

*CPU**:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, der gekühlt wird von einem U12P von Noctua
*Mainboard: *XFX 790i Ultra SLI
*Speicher:* im Moment 2GB Corsair 1600MHZ CL7
*Grakas:* 2x Zotac 9800gtx amp!
*Fesplatten:* Samsung Spinpoint F1 1000gb + 500gb
*Netzteil:* Bequiet 700Watt
*Laufwerke:* LG DVD-Brenner + DVD Rom
*OS:* Win 7 32bit
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Armor Big Tower
Außerdem sind noch eine *Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium* von Creative und eine 
*TT-budget S2-3200* TV-Karte verbaut.

*Nun möchte ich kurz die Probleme vorstellen die ich mit dem PC habe:*

Einerseits habe ich im Moment nur 2 Riegel an RAM mit je 1GB verbaut, was natürlich aus heutiger Sicht wenig ist. Ich hatte mal 4 Riegel jedoch sind 2 kaputt.
Mit 4gb gab es außerdem massive Stabilitätsprobleme, da der Rechner einfach wie er will einfriert egal ob nun nach 5 Minuten surfen oder einer Stunde zocken. Mit den 2GB hat sich es etwa verbessert, jedoch treten die Freezes immernoch häufig auf. Ich weiß nicht wieso, hab alles mögliche probiert und so ziemlich alle Ratschläge befolgt jedoch möchte er einfach nicht stabil laufen. 

Zu den Grafikarten ist zu sagen, dass sie doch Recht laut sind was beim zocken natürlich stört und durch SLI treten auch Mikroruckler auf. Die Leistung ist auch ned mehr so toll, wie das mal der Fall war.
Bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 habe ich selbst bei mittleren Details und "niedriger" Auflösung für einen 24" Bildschirm gesehen noch mit Low-FPS zu kämpfen. Das macht einfach keinen Spaß und wenn man nen 24" Bildschirm hat möchte man diesen natürlich auch in vollem Umfang nutzen können.
Unter 64bit Os ist der PC noch unstabiler als bei 32bit hier friert er oft schon kurz nachdem Start ein.
Außerdem ist das Gesamtsystem auch nicht so leise wie ich es gerne hätte was vor allem an dem Lauten Netzteillüfter und den Fesplatten liegt.
Zum Gehäuse muss ich noch sagen, dass es damals eine einfach blöde Entscheidung war ein Big Tower Gehäuse zu wählen, das es einfach viel Platz wegnimmt, schwer ist und dadurch natürlich gänzlich unpraktisch ist für LAN-Partys.


*Warum gerade mein PC:*

Ihr solltet meinen PC nehmen, da es für mich als Schüler einer 10. Gymnasialklasse sowohl finanziell ein Problem ist die ganzen Problemchen die ich oben erwähnt habe zu beseitigen und es mir auf der anderen wahrscheinlich garnicht gelingen würde, da mir wohl einfach das nötige Wissen und Erfahrung fehlt. Nach 2 Jahren ist es mir immer noch nicht gelungen die 
Freezes zu beseitigen. Aus meiner Sicht wäre es daher auch vielleicht für euch eine Herausforderung die ganzen Probleme zu lösen, denn 

*Es gibt viel zu tun.* 

Daher hoffe ich, dass mein PC von euch ausgewählt wird um frisiert zu werden!

mfG
sM8sH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (26. Februar 2010)

hey PCGH 

Ich fände es toll wenn ihr meinen PC frisiert - weil: 
Ich hab gar keinen zu Zeit 
Ich muss vom Lappi schreiben :/
Warum? Nunja, ich bin Schüler, bekomme 26€ Taschengeld pro Monat, und wollte meinen alten Rechner (Athlon 64 X2 5600+, 4GB DDR2 800, uraltes Board etc..) mal ein wenig beschleunigen und auf AM3 aufrüsten - nur, ich habe mich überschätzt. 
Mein Geld hat nicht für alles gereicht. So besteht mein PC aus:

*CPU:* Nö
*Graka:* HD 4870 von Sapphire, 512MB von der ich nicht weiß ob sie noch läuft, nach Kühlerwechsel, ich kann sie ja nicht testen :/, ansonsten eine X1950 GT  
*MoBo:* Neu: ein MSI 760GM-E51, DDR3, AM3, mATX, mein ganzer Stolz  Liegt aber noch originalverpackt rum
*Ram:* Naja, 2GB DDR3-1333 Kingston Value Ram, aus dem Forum 
*Gehäuse:* Hässlicher uralter Bigtower 
*HDD:* 160 GB WD, uralt 
*NT:* auch recht neu, von Weihnachten: be Quiet Pure Power 530W 
*Laufwerk:* IDE DVD Brenner noname

So, was wünsch ich mir:
Ich würde gerne GTA IV spielen können, in 1280x1024 oder höher möglichst mit allen Details, BFBC2, COD6, COD4  etc... außerdem möcht ich ihn auf Lanpartys mitnehmen, mehr Musik, Filme und Spiele speichern können, und leise und kühl sollte er sein  
Außerdem hab ich nur Vista Home Basic 32 Bit  Ich hätte gerne ein 64 Bit OS, und 4 GB Ram  Und ne gute CPU; wenn ich mir das wünschen darf 
Hier mal ein Bild der Komponenten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß Shi 
P.S.: ich bin 15, werd bald 16, 11. Klasse Gymi


----------



## speedstar (26. Februar 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> das scheint vor  kurzem was passiert zu sein laut seinem thread läuft der ram mit mehr  es würde ihm bestimmt jemand gerne helfen ist aber bestimmt schon alt das problem



Man man man, hier wird man überwacht. Schaut mal genauer hin. Beim EX58-UD5 (bis zum Defekt) lief alles. Beim Rampage II Gene nicht.


----------



## Eiche (26. Februar 2010)

ist mir nicht aufgefallen, sry wollte nur helfen wusste ja nicht


----------



## pavo92 (26. Februar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> hey PCGH
> 
> Ich fände es toll wenn ihr meinen PC frisiert - weil:
> Ich hab gar keinen zu Zeit
> ...



du bist mit 15 in der 11.??
übersprungen oder was?
bei uns in der jahrgangsstufe (auch 11.) werden manche noch vor der 12. 18...
naja


----------



## Infusco (27. Februar 2010)

In Garmisch hat einer mit 15 ein 1,0-Abi hingelegt; der studiert nun Medizin in München.. Sowas soll's auch geben


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Februar 2010)

Oha das ist aber mal ne Leistung!


----------



## pavo92 (27. Februar 2010)

vor 3 jahren hat einer bei uns ein abi unter 1,0 gemacht... das kann ich garnicht mehr schaffen
für mich wird selbst ein 1,0 schon sehr schwer, da dürft ich nur noch 15 punkte haben...
aber wie kann der mit 15 in der K13 sein?
versteh ich nicht...
schön OT hier^^


----------



## kung-schu (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

unser PC hat nun mittlerweile fast 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel und bräuchte eine Generalüberholung. Ich weiß noch, wie stolz ich damals auf unsere "Spielemaschine" war. Immerhin 128MB RAM hat die Grafikkarte, knappe 2,1 GHZ der Prozzessor. Nach einiger Zeit habe ich den Komplett-PC von FSC auch verändert bzw. verändern müssen. Aber nun mal zu den genauen Daten:

Prozessor: AMD Athlon XP 2800+ mit 2083 MHZ
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 9200 mit 128MB RAM
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x 512MB DDR 333, 1x 512MB DDR 400
Mainboard: ASRock K7NF2-RAID
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 mit 120GB
Netzteil: Enermax mit vielleicht ca. 400Watt
Gehäuse: FSC-Gehäuse, groß, grau und aus Aluminium, glaub' ich
Laufwerke: HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8162B und NEC DVD+RW 1100A
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP Pro. SP 3
Soundkarte: onboard C-Media Soundchip

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mich wieder stolz machen und den PC auffrischen. So würdet Ihr nicht nur mich, sondern auch meine Familie glücklich machen, da er unser Familien-Stuben-Internet-PC ist 

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen.

MfG schu


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2010)

Genau wie sM8sH habe ich solche Freezes. Ob mein RAM kaputt ist, weiß ich nicht, könnte aber gut möglich sein.

OT: Er kann auch Schnelläufer gemacht haben, Freunde von mir sidn nicht wie ich in der 10. sondern in der 11. das ist nichts besonderes. Ich habe aber nur 12 Jahre fürs Abi übrigens, kommen somit 2 Jahrgänge gleichzeitig auf den Arbeitsmarkt -.-


----------



## Myrkvidr (27. Februar 2010)

Okay, ich versuche mal mein Glück 

*Mainboard:* DFI Lanparty DK 790FXB-M2RS
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 7750 BE
*CPU Kühler:* Xigmatek Achilles S1284C
*RAM:* 2x2GB Elixir DDR2-800 CL5 1.8V
*GraKa:* ATI Radeon X1900 All in Wonder 256MB
*HDD:* 500GB Seagate 7200.11 SATA
*ODD:* Samsung SH-S203D
*PSU:* 780W Hiper Type M HPE4M780
*Case:* Thermaltake Tsunami Dream (schwarz, mit Sichtfenster)
*OS:* Win 7 Home Premium
Der Rechner ist im Prinzip schon von mir teilaufgerüstet worden - so habe ich z.B. das Netzteil, Board und CPU unschlagbar günstig bekommen.
Case habe ich schon lange und den RAM vor über einem Jahr für ein unverschämt geringes Gebot bei E**y ersteigert. CPU Upgrade auf wenigstens einen Athlon II X3 425 @OC ist geplant, aber dann fehlt mir immer noch die finanzielle Luft, um eine entsprechende GraKa zu kaufen sowie etwas gegen die Lautstärke zu tun (120er Phobyas sehen gut aus und ich liebe die Farbe rot, aber die sind laut! Case ist anfällig für Vibrationen -> Zugriffsgeräusche der HDD nerven erheblich, die Grafikkarte übertönt alles). Und der CPU Kühler bläst ins Netzteil – das ist zumindest etwas „unschön“.
*Anwedungungen/Spiele:* Hauptanwendungen sind für mich Photoshop (für meine PS-Ansprüche reicht der Rechner allerdings ) und Software zur Konvertierung von Videos. Ich konvertiere gerne DVDs in andere Formate (ich verwalte das multimediale Angebot in unserem Proberaum - haben da ein grosses TV geschenkt bekommen, das wird am WE abends gern gemeinsam genutzt ) - dafür wäre der Performanceunterschied durch eine Quad CPU angenehm.

Spiele: Naja, die Grafikkarte limitiert wohl mittlerweile bei allem und Treiberupdates kommen dafür auch nicht mehr so wirklich. Eigentlich überfordert jedes neue Game meine GPU... Ich würde gern Dragon Age: Origins so zocken können, dass es wirklich „schön“ aussieht. Hätte ich ein potenteres System, hätte ich mir auch Ghostbusters 2 geholt – aber das dürfte so bei mir zur Diashow verkommen, deshalb hab ich mich gar nicht erst getraut… Ich warte ausserdem wirklich sehnsüchtig auf Mafia 2 (Teil 1 mehr als 5x durchgezockt damals – und das Autorennen noch OHNE den Patch).

*Warum gerade ich:* Die Grundkonfiguration ist okay, aber die letzten Reparaturen an meinem Auto, die gerade gezahlten Studiengebühren und die anstehende Anschaffung von Sommerreifen haben mich in den Ruin getrieben  – da reicht mein Nebenjob nicht aus, um innerhalb der nächsten Monate auch noch Hardware zu kaufen - höchstens, um für die nächste Reparatur zu sparen 

Falls ich gezogen und ein paar Sachen verändert werden, würde ich die ersetzte Hardware in den PCGHW-Wohltätigkeits-Spendentopf werfen (afair hattet ihr so eine Aktion ja schonmal vor einiger Zeit)  - nur die GraKa in dem Fall gern selbst behalten (Erinnerungsstück, "Press-Sample" ). Aber dafür könnte ich eine Chrome S25 mitschicken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pavo92 (27. Februar 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Genau wie sM8sH habe ich solche Freezes. Ob mein RAM kaputt ist, weiß ich nicht, könnte aber gut möglich sein.
> 
> OT: Er kann auch Schnelläufer gemacht haben, Freunde von mir sidn nicht wie ich in der 10. sondern in der 11. das ist nichts besonderes. Ich habe aber nur 12 Jahre fürs Abi übrigens, kommen somit 2 Jahrgänge gleichzeitig auf den Arbeitsmarkt -.-



ich komm auch nach 12 jahren raus und bin in der 11.
aber die G9ler werden ja bisschen früher rausgelassen um chancengleichheit zu gewährleisten


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2010)

Meine Bewerbung hat jetzt zum letzten Mal ein update bekommen und ist jetzt sozusagen in der finalen Version. Das wollte ich PCGH nur melden... 

Ist ja wichtig, denke ich mal, welche Bewerbung jetzt wirklich "fertig" ist. Es fällt einem ja immer mal noch was ein oder man möchte an der Forumulierung feilen


----------



## micha2 (27. Februar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> hey PCGH
> 
> Ich fände es toll wenn ihr meinen PC frisiert - weil:
> Ich hab gar keinen zu Zeit
> ...


 
ich würde dir nen intelproz. schicken, der eventuell funktioniert


----------



## Myrkvidr (27. Februar 2010)

@Shi: Kannst doch den 32-Bit Key auch mit nem 64Bit Datenträger verwenden 

@t: Bild vergessen - jetzt nachträglich eingefügt


----------



## Argead (27. Februar 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Meine Bewerbung hat jetzt zum letzten Mal ein update bekommen und ist jetzt sozusagen in der finalen Version. Das wollte ich PCGH nur melden...
> 
> Ist ja wichtig, denke ich mal, welche Bewerbung jetzt wirklich "fertig" ist. Es fällt einem ja immer mal noch was ein oder man möchte an der Forumulierung feilen



Sowas brauchst du nicht schreiben, so wies aussieht schaun die aus der Redaktion hier nicht rein. Ich nehm an die kucken erst rein, wenn die Frist um ist um unvoreingenommen, die Bewerbungen mit allen Updates zu lesen.


----------



## Batou (27. Februar 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> naja, auch wenn hier immernoch fleißig leute ihre alten rechner vom boden holen, hat es zumindest ein gutes für PCGH:
> die neuanmeldungen steigen
> hier kommen ja mittlerweile konfigurationen zustande, welche ich schon wieder vergessen hatte. warum setzt eigentlich keiner seinen alten C64 rein?


 
Der hat doch viel zu viel wert. ne zuse z1 würd ich jedem hier gegen nen high-end system alla i9 980 12 gb Ram asus rampage 2 x128 ssd  2x 1TB
nen x-fi und 2x HD5970 tauschen (wenn sie noch funktioniert). 

Als momentan benutztes System steht hier noch neben mir:
PentiumII (mom 266mhz glob ich) nen Biostar sys mobo, 128 mb SD-Ram ne 4,6 GB Platte, Matrox (2 oder 4 mb),cd-Rom, und ne Soundblaster aw32 (das riesen WESA Ding) auf Windows 95 B.
TUNING: Bloß nicht!!!! der soll mir schön die ganzen Dos-Spielchen berechnen.
Für Wing Commander III und V und Earth 2140 ist der perfeckt.
nur die Maus ist lausig 
PS: Ich glaub ich Spiel mal wieder WC V morgen^^.


----------



## tammer (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo PCGH,
endlich Wochenende, endlich mal mehr Zeit! In den Beiträgen die man so hier liest ist mir aufgefallen, das einige mehrere Rechner besitzen und ihren zweit-PC sozusagen frisieren lassen wollen, nunja jedes das eine, doch die wo nur einen Rechner besitzen und wenig Budget im Monat zur Verfügung haben, benachteiligt das etwas 

*Hardware:*

*Gehäuse:* NZXT HU-001 schwarz
*CPU:* Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 @2,77Ghz (leicht übertaktet)
*Kühlung:* Intel Boxed Kühler
*Mainboard:* Asrock 775Dual-VSTA Sockel 775
*Arbeitsspeicher:* AENEON DDR2 PC-4300 533Mhz 2x 1GB
*Netzteil:* Super Silent ATX 550Watt
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire HD 2600 XT 512MB AGP8x
*Festplatten:* 80GB Samsung SP0802N PATA + 200GB Seagate 3200822A PATA
*Laufwerk:* LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4160B DVD-Brenner 
*Betriebssystem: *Windows XP Professional SP3 (seit 24.11.2008 installiert)

*Mit welchen Spielen/Anwendungen bist du unzufrieden?*
In erster Linie fällt mir "Die Sims 3" ein, da meine Schwester (12) das nach der Schule spielt und sich über die Ladezeiten ärgert, das sind natürlich die alten PATA Festplatten in die Jahre gekommen. Im Allgemeinen sind die Ladezeiten fast aller Anwendungen nicht so schnell, wie es man von Freunden kennt. Ältere Titel wie "World of Warcraft" kann die AGP Grafikkarte grade so noch über 40fps (1280x1024) flüssig darstellen. 
Neue Titel die demnächst erscheinen wie "Battlefield: Bad Company 2" was ich gerne Spielen will, wird mir keinen Spaß bereiten, da ich in der BETA die Grafikdetails derbe runterschrauben musste, damit das noch annehmbar war. Für die Zukunft möchte ich mit Videobearbeitung anfangen und werde wohl um einen 4Kern Prozessor nicht rumkommen.
*
Warum sollen wir ausgerechnet deinen PC frisieren?*
Alles wegen meiner Schwester würde auch blöd klingen, ne spaß *g*! Ich bin der Meinung, dass Ihr mit meinem Gehäuse relativ keine großen Herausforderungen haben werdet, es ist schallgedämmt und der Einbau neuer Komponenten ist relativ leicht, soll jetzt nicht heißen das die PCGH Redakteure nichts einbauen können *lol*
Mein Budget lässt auch zu wünschen übrig, zuerst wollte ich ein neue Grafikkarte (PCI-Express), doch das Netzteil ist auch nicht das neuste, und der Stecker des Mainboards läuft auch nur auf 8x PCI-E...so dachte ich warte ich noch einge Gewisse Zeit! Die Chance sich bei euch zu dieser Aktion zu bewerben kommt genau richtig! Falls Ihr mich ausgewählt habt, wollte ich mir auch endlich nen Jahres ABO bestellen und nicht die Mini Abos die stark reduziert sind *g*

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Shi (27. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich bin mit 15 in der 11., ich werd am 1.4. 16, wurde mit 5 eingeschult  
Ich kann 64 Bit nicht verwenden, da ich nur eine recovery-CD hab, und die is kaputt :/
Danke, ich brauch ja keine Intel CPU, sondern AM3! Trotzdem danke 
Gruß Shi


----------



## pavo92 (27. Februar 2010)

fein 
wie war dein zeugnis in 11/1?? OT


----------



## Mick Jogger (27. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe mit 16 in die 11.!


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe mit 16 in die 10.

Bin auch wie ein normaler Junge mit 6 eingeschult worden und habe schön 6 Jahre Grundschule gemacht und aufs Gym gegangen, so wie es sich für jmd. normales gehört! haha

*Scherz 

Hört ma auf mit dem OT pls.


----------



## Fighter3 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

finde ich eine super Aktion von euch! Und da darf ich dann natürlich nicht fehlen 
Zuerst einmal zu mir, ich bin Schüler und leider an der gleichen Krankheit wie die meisten anderen Schülern auch: Chronischem Geldmangel. Jedes Mal wenn ich mir die PCGH durchlese male ich mir aus, mit was für schicken Teilen ich meinen PC aufrüsten könnte und was für eine coole Performance in Spielen das bringen würde...Leider bleibt es immer wieder nur beim Traum. 
Ihr könntet den Traum endlich Realität werden lassen! 
Aktuell steht hier neben mir ein sehr bunt zusammengewürfelter PC. Einige Teile habe ich geschenkt bekommen, andere kommen hier aus dem Forum oder aus der Bucht. Doch eines haben sie alle gemeinsam, sie wurden nicht nach den besten Leistungen sondern nach den günstigsten Preisen gekauft, leider. So zum Beispiel meine Grafikkarte, eigentlich hatte ich eine Sparkle 8800GT verbaut, die hat sich aber leider letztes Jahr einen Tag nach dem Ablauf der Garantie verabschiedet. Schneller und günstiger Ersatz musste her, nun werkelt in meinem PC eine 8600GT hier aus dem Forum. Da mein Mainboard aber so unpraktisch und das Gehäuse so klein ist, passt der Kühler nicht rein. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, musste ich die GraKa auf eine passive umfunktionieren und zwei Lüfter mit Kabelbindern seitlich an die GraKa ketten. Eigentlich sollte das nur eine Kurzzeitlösung sein, aber nachdem Sparkle die Karte nicht umgetauscht hat und ich kein Geld für eine neue zur Verfügung habe, muss es leider so bleiben, es sei denn ihr helft mir 

Hier einmal mein komplettes System:
*Prozessor*:qwwwwwwwwCore 2 Duo E4600 (2x2,4 GHz)
*Kühler:*sssssssssssssssssAC Freezer 7, bei dem allerdings zwei Pins kaputt sind
*Mainboard*:qqqqqqqqqqqAbit I45CV
*Arbeitsspeicher*:qqqqqq4 GB DDRII NoName mit 667 MHz
*Grafikkarte*:asssssssssss8600GT mit 1024MB Videospeicher
*Netzteil*:sssssssssssssssEin uraltes (> 4Jahre) Bequiet! mit 530W
*Laufwerk*:ssssssssssssssLG DVD-Brenner
*Festplatte*:ssssssssssssSeagate Barracuda 7200.10 mit 250GB (viel zu klein )
*Gehäuse*:ssssssssssssssNoName-Case das ursprünglich mal schwarz war
*Soundkarte*:sssssssssssLeider keine, weil das Gehäuse zu klein ist 
*Betriebssystem*:sssssssWin7 64 bit 

Mit dem PC gehe ich zugegebenermaßen hauptsächlich ins Internet. Für die meisten Spiele reicht die Power von meinem PC einfach nicht aus und wenn ich selbst Spiele wie NFS nicht ohne Ruckler spielen kann, macht es einfach keinen Spaß. Würdet ihr meinen PC ein wenig frisieren hätte ich endlich mal wieder einen Anreiz zum Zocken, ich habe ja jetzt einige Spiele in denen ich was nachzuholen muss! Ich spiele im Moment nur PES 2010, aber selbst dass läuft auf der höchsten Stufe nicht mehr flüssig. Und bei aktuellen Spielen da gibt es dann tatsächlich eher eine Diashow anstatt echtes Gaminggefühl! Es würde mich super freuen, wenn ich auch mal die geniale Bildqualität, die ich bisher leider nur von Screenshots kenne, in einem Spiel ausgiebig genießen könnte. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja sogar mal wieder aktuellere Spiele wie BF:Bad Company 2 oder ähnliche zu spielen, klasse fände ich das auf jeden Fall! Außerdem wird der PC für Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop genutzt, dass aber eher so am Rande, denn meine Vorliebe ist natürlich das Zocken  Ein großes Problem ist für mich seit neustem auch das die CPU nicht mehr die neuste ist. Seitdem ich die Videos für den iPod erstmal konvertieren muss bekomme ich das immer mehr zu spüren. Selbst für relativ kurze Filme braucht der PC für meinen Geschmack zu lange.
Als weiteres Problem kommt dazu, dass mein PC seit ein paar Wochen manchmal komische Sachen macht. Wenn ich meinen USB-Kartenleser anschließe und den PC neustarte kommt er nicht mal mehr ins Bios. Außerdem werden mache Programme nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet (obwohl ich sie ganz normal geschlossen habe) und das führt dann teilweise zu Abstürzen. 

Foto gibt's im Anhang

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch mal Glück 
MFG
Fighter3


----------



## ogdullum (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor, mich hier zu "bewerben". Allerdings bringen mich nun gewisse Umstände doch dazu.

Doch zunächst zur Konfiguration meines Rechenknechts.

*Blechbox: *Lian Li PC-60 ... leider noch mit 80er Lüftern
*Stromquelle:* be quiet! Straight Power 550W
*Mainboard:* Asus A8N SLI Deluxe ... das mit dem 8400 rpm Lüfter, aber auf lautlos gepimpt mit Termalright HR-05 IFX SLI
*CPU:* Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 90nm ... aufgerüstet - vormals Athlon 64 3200+
*Kühler:* Zalmann CNPS 7700-Cu
*Grafik:* Palit Geforce 9600GT ... aufgerüstet - vormals die gute alte Radeon X800 XL
*Speicher_1:* 2x 512 MB DDR400 Corsair XMS3200 2-2-2-5
*Speicher_2:* 2x 512 MB MDT DDR400 ... nachgerüstet
*Festplatten: *2x WD Caviar 320 GB Raid Edition in Raid 0 (SATA-II)
*Glotze:* KNC One TV-Station DVB-C (PCI)
*Ton:* Creative X-fi Platinum (PCI)
*Lesen:* Toshiba DVD-ROM 48-fach (IDE)
*Schreiben: *TSSTcorp DVD-Brenner 16-fach (IDE)
*OS:* Windows XP Professional 32bit SP3

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6844/pcinnen.jpg

Solange er noch funktionierte, hatte mein PC mit allen halbwegs anspruchsvollen Titeln (Far Cry 2, Crysis, DiRT, Bioshock) Probleme. Und das obwohl ich noch in 1280x1024 spiele. Es stehen einige Spiele auf meinem Einkaufszettel, die ich mir bis zu einem neuen PC aber lieber abschminken werde (Racedriver GRID, Fallout 3, FEAR 2). Zudem steht ein 24" Monitor auf der Wunschliste, mit dem das System völlig am Ende wäre.
Des Weiteren verabschiedet sich das Evergreen Diablo II in schöner Regelmäßigkeit mit diversen Speicherfehlern.

Aber nicht nur Spiele bereiten Probleme. Mein TV-Programm mogelt sich trotz CUDA-Unterstützung bei HD Sendern mit Bildfehlern und Hängern durch und HD-Aufnahmen umzuwandeln, um sie als AVCHD DVD zu brennen, ist eine Geduldsprobe.

Soweit hierzu; nun zu den Beweggründen meiner Bewerbung und zur besonderen Eignung meines Rechners.
Da der oben genannte PC seit 3 Tagen derart Mucken macht in Form ständigen Einfrierens, bin ich momentan gezwungen, an meinen alten Athlon XP 1700+ mit Geforce 2 GTS und Terratec X-fire 1024 auszuweichen. Immerhin hat das den Vorteil, dass hier Diablo II nicht ständig abstürzt. Allerdings schafft es der Firefox zu ruckeln und sonst geht garnichts.
Bei mir macht sich die Befürchtung breit, dass das Mainboard am Verrecken ist (hatte früher schon vereinzelt Bluescreens). Also mache ich grad fleißig Backups, (Raid 0 sei Dank - oh Mann!) zumindest so lange bis er wieder mal einfriert.

Ich liebäugle mit einem System auf Sockel 1156 Basis mit Radeon HD5850. Schön sparsam und leise im Idle, aber mit Bumms im 3D und CPU, die beim Encodieren nicht schlapp macht.

Daher: Bitte, liebes PCGH-Team, rüstet meinen PC auf!


----------



## deus-bello (28. Februar 2010)

Dann bewerb ich mich hier jetzt auch mal 

Mein PC ist jetzt fast zwei Jahre alt und hat für die neusten Titel somit auch nicht mehr ausrreichend Power wenn man auf den höchsten Einstellungen mit AA und AF zocken will (anders siehts einfach nicht so toll aus ).

*Prozessor*: Zurzeit habe ich einen Core 2 Dua E8400 2*3.00 GHz drinnen. Bei vielen Games reicht das einfach nicht mehr. Sobald bei Mass Effetc 2 ordentlich "Action" is sinkt die FPS-Rate und das spielen macht keinen Spass mehr. Nen neuer i7 von INtel wär schon echt nett 

*CPU-Kühler*: Ist derzeit ein CoolerMaster GeminII 6-Pipe. Mit ihm bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, ich weiß jetzt bloß gerad nicht ob der auch auf anderen Sockeln passt ... einer der blau leuchtet, leise ist und die CPU gut kühlt wär aber auhc ganz nett. 

*Mainboard*: Ein Gigabyte P35C-DS3R Rev 2. mit Sockel 775. Für die aktuellen Prozessoren leider nicht mehr der richtige Steckplatz ...

*Grafikkarte*: Ich habe vor mir demnächst nen 24'' Bildschrim zuzulegen. Ob eine 8800Gts 512 da die richtige Grafikkarte für ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da müssten schon min.  eine GTX 285 her, damit die Games auch flüssig in Full-HD Auflösung laufen.

*Netzteil*: Falls da was getunt wird müsste das alte Be Quiet! 500W Netztteil durch ein stärkeres von Be Quiet! ersetzt werden.

*Arbeitsspeicher*: Nur 2*2 GB DDR2-800 von Corsair. Mehr und besserer (DDR3) mit niedrigen Latenzen wäre da angebracht.

*Betriebssystem*: Windows 7 32 bit und XP 32 bit. Es werden gerade mal 3,5 GB Arbeitsspeicher erkannt da wär wohl nen 64bit BS nicht verkehrt um mehr Leistung zu erzielen.

*Gehäuse*: Midi Tower ThermalTake Armor Jr.. Da gibt es zwei Versionen von. Ich hab die ohne Fenster in der Seitenklappe, die andere wäre aber sicherlich in Kombination mit blau leuchtenden Lüftern echt cool anzusehn. Ich war auch schon am überlegen mir die Seitenklappe einfach nachzubestellen. An der Seitenklappe ist auch noch platz für einen Lüfter. Da wäre so einer wie ich vorne hab ganz nett. Ein Nachteil an diesem Gehäuse sind die Vibrationen die man hören kann, wäre schön wenn ihr da was machen könntet. Weiterhin gibs da noch ein ärgerliches Probelm mit den Front USB-Anschlüssen. Öfters schmiert der rechner ab (schwarzer Bildschrim, nur ein reset Hilft), wenn ich eine Externe Festplatte anschließe, die bereits am Strom hängt und an ist ... sehr seltsam.


Also warum mein PC? Da gibt es mehrere Gründe. Aktuelle Games ruckelfrei (für mich erst ab 60 FPS +) auf höchsten Einstellungen zu zocken muss für mich einfach drinnen sein, damit es so richtig Spaß macht (Mass Effect 1+2, Dragon Age, Assassins Creed). Ich würd ja auch gerne mal Crysis und Crysis Warhead auf höchsten Settings zocken ... würde jetzt zwar gehen aber eher als Diashow. 

Hatte in der letzten Zeit auch Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte. Es waren überall grüne Streifen aufem Bildschrim und die Karte wurde nicht mehr erkannt (konnte leider Dragon Age nicht zu ende spielen). Also eingeschickt, nach drei Wochen kommt sie repariert zurück (DA:O zuende gezockt und Mass Effect angefangen). Nach vier Wochen wieder der selbe Fehler (kurz bevor ich Mass Effect zuende hatte). Also wieder eingeschickt. Diesmal hat die Reperatur fast zwei Monate gedauert. Ich habe jetzt Mass Effect durch und mit Mass Effect 2 angefangen, bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich das Game bis zum Ende zocken kann ohne das wieder die Grafikkarte verreckt ...

Bloß leider kann man sich als Schüler, der sich noch dazu aufs ABI vorbereiten muss, nicht mal so eben nen neuen PC leisten ... leider .  Ich wäre euch unglaublich dankbar wenn ihr meinen PC von zu nem lahmen "VW Käfer" zu nem fetten "VW Golf GTI" tunen würdet .


----------



## Black_Beetle (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Das System:

_CPU: Intel Pentium II _CPU part number 80523PX333512
_Mainboard: NMC 6LB
RAM: P8M648YL-100CL3A 9906/N1607
Grafikkarte: G2Ti Pro-T
Netzteil: FE-200G S/N 98037152
Laufwerke: Defekt, seit einigen Wochen ausgebaut
Betriebssystem_: Windows XP

_Eine Beschreibung, welche Anwendungen/Spiele Ihrem PC zu schaffen machen und optional eine Begründung, warum wir uns gerade Ihrem PC annehmen sollen:
_
Zocken kann ich mit dem PC schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr das liegt ja eigentlich auf der Hand. Ich habe den PC nur noch zum Internet benutzt aber das ist auch ne schwierige Prodzedur für die Rechenmaschine.Es geht einfach garnichts mehr an dem Teil. Die Festplatte macht nur noch extrem laute Geräusche und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich das Teil komplett verabschiedet. Manchmal erkennt er nichtmal die Festplatte was dann einige Neustarts kostet damit er hochfährt. Das Gehäuse wiegt gefühlte ca. 15 Kilo.

Ich bitte euch meinen PC bei euch einzuschicken damit er eine Regenerierungskur bekommt ansonsten wird er wohl auf dem PC-Friedhof landen müssen._ =( 


_


----------



## micha2 (28. Februar 2010)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das System:
> 
> ...


bau doch mal die laufwerke aus deinem eigentlichen rechner wieder ein.
dann läuft der wieder.


----------



## Black_Beetle (28. Februar 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> bau doch mal die laufwerke aus deinem eigentlichen rechner wieder ein.
> dann läuft der wieder.



Hä? Ich soll nen defektes Laufwerk einbauen damit es wieder läuft? Bist du betrunken?


----------



## Argead (28. Februar 2010)

Black beatle, eigentlich sollen die Komponenten ja aufgerüstet werden, bei dir müsste aber alles ausgetauscht werden, von daher landet dein system doch sowieso auf dem PC Friedhof.


----------



## micha2 (28. Februar 2010)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Hä? Ich soll nen defektes Laufwerk einbauen damit es wieder läuft? Bist du betrunken?


wieso, sind in deinem eigentlichen rechner die laufwerke denn auch kaputt?


----------



## RAPXT (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

ich würde mich über eine "Frisur" sehr freuen.
Aber zunächst mal zu den Komponenten meines PC's:

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 240 (OC'ed @ 3.4 GHz)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA MA 785G UD3H
RAM: Cosair XMS2 DDR2 4x 1024 MB  (OC'ed @ 410 MHz)
Grafikkarte: Point of View Geforce 8600GT 1024 MB (OC'ed @ ?)
Netzteil: Xigmatek GO GREEN 80Plus 500 Watt
Laufwerke: Samsung SH-S222A & LG GH22NS50
Festplatte: Western Digital 800BB 80GB
Sound: Onboard Realtek ALC 889a
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP x86

Welchen Komponenten sollen frisiert werden ?

Wünschenswert wäre ein Upgrade von CPU, Mainboard, RAM, Grafikkarte, Festplatte und Sound.
Mit dem Rest bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Welche Spiele/Anwendungen machen dem PC zu schaffen ?

Hauptsächlich Games wie Crysis, NFS Shift und Race Driver Grid.

Warum soll gerade dein PC frisiert werden ?

Weil ich als Schüler kaum Geld u. Zeit habe, um aufzurüsten.
Außerdem würde ich gerne schneller mit dem PC arbeiten können (Multitasking).

MfG
RAPXT


----------



## Argead (28. Februar 2010)

Ich nehme dann auch mal teil:

*CPU*: Phenom II x4 955 @ 3,5 GHz -> Die CPU ist an sich eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, Spiele hatten damit bis jetzt eigentlich nie Probleme (wenn man den 3dmark weglässt ) Aber ich hätte natürlich auch nichts dagegen BigAdv Workunits falten zu können und ein paar zusätzliche Marks rauszuholen.


*Mobo und Ram*: MSI 790gx-g65 und OCZ platinum High-voltage DDR3 1600 (2x2GB),

Das Board und der Ram scheinen sich nicht sonderlich zu mögen, die 800MHz erreicht der Ram zwar problemlos Memtest stabil (wenn man von den nötigen 1,92V  mal absieht), aber Linpack stabil ist es nicht und es treten leider auch öfter BSODs auf, sodass man 1600 vergessen kann (ich hab schon ziemlich viel probiert). Und die 1,92V bereiten mir auch irgendwie Sorgen.
Naja die Spannungsversorgung vom board könnte schon stabiler sein, wenn man 1,375V einstellt kommen 1,34V raus, aber ansonsten kenn ich mich da nicht so aus, das ich da mehr zu sagen könnte.

Laufwerke: 

1. *Systemlaufwerk*: Samsung Ecogreen F2 500GB (HD502HI)
Ja, ich weiß das ne 5400RPM Platte  für eine Systemplatte ist, aber es ging leider nicht anders. (Ursprünglich als Backup Festplatte geplant)

2.* Medien Dateien und Programme*: Samsung F1 1TB (HD103UJ)
Eigentlich wär sie sie ja super als Syslaufwerkplatte geiegnet, was sie ja auch war bis mir der Platz auf der F2, die ich als Backup benutzt hab ausgegangen ist. 
Leider ist die platte aber anscheined schon etwas lädiert, weshalb sie nach einem Ruhezustand nicht mehr erkannt wird , als sie noch die Sysplatte war führte das zu unerklärlichen BSODs nach dem Ruhezustand.

3. *Backup Platte*: WD Caviar Green WD15EARS 1,5TB
Die sollte jetzt aber besser laaaange halten.

4. *DVD Brenner*: LG GH22NS40
Das ist der den ihr glaub ich auch in eure PCGH-pcs einbaut, bin ich ganz zufrieden mit.

Also bei meinem Primärlaufwerk müsste mal was getan werden.


*Graka*: Evga NVidia Geforce 9600gt (single slot ^^)
Das ist ganz klar der Schwachpunkt meines Systems, vor allem da ich in FullHD spiele(n will), es geht meistens schon nur ruckelts dann halt so unschön und die datails müssen natürlich auch runter.
Mit Kälte (Fenster aufgemacht ) skaliert die übrigens sehr schön, im 3d06 hab ich 6,4 Punkte bei HWbot geholt, mehr takt ging mit dem Afterburner nicht mehr, also war das Ergebnis dann eher von der cpu abhängig (nur @ 3900), da wär bestimmt noch mehr gegangen aber naja, ist jetzt ja fast schon OT

*Netzteil*: BQ E6 500W
Ich hätte eines mit Kabelmanagment kaufen sollen. Und ich hätte nicht erwartet das es 20W saugt, wenn der PC aus ist, auch wenn der BQ Support typ gemeint hat, das wär nur ein Auslese Fehler, weil es irgendwie so stark gepulst ist.

*Gehäuse*: Xigmatek Midgard:
Bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit, einzig die mitgelieferten LED lüfter haben mich so gestört, dass ich sie austauschen musste.

*OS*: Win7 x64 bin ich auch zufrieden mit

*Programme *die Probleme bereiten:

Die Geschwindigkeit beim Videos enkodieren, könnte/sollte schneller sein.
Dasselbe gilt für (On the fly) Audio Encodes bei der Synchronisation von Handy oder Ipod mit dem PC.

FAH freut sich auch über erhöhte Geschwindigkeit

3dmark etc sowieso

Der Ram wird bei Virtuellen Images/Virtuellen Maschinen recht schnell voll

Das gleiche gilt wenn ich Framework Programm laufen haben, dass sich schon im Leerlauf 300MB schnappt und wenn es was tut, schnell mehr als 1,3GB  genehmigt, was zu Auslagerung führt, da der Ram dann mit >3,5GB voll ist. Ich rede hier übrigens von doubleTwist, das ich brauche um mein Nokia Handy mit Playlists aus meiner Itunes Bibliothek zu versorgen.
Die Nokia Ovi Suite verbraucht übrigens auch nicht viel weniger, das scheint an diesen Frameworks zu liegen, warum eigentlich?

Mein Backup-programm, verlangsamt das system nach dem start enorm (bis zu 15min), wenn es eine task ausführt 
So ein Turbomodus für das hochtakten einzelner Kerne wäre auch verdammt schön, da o.g. Programm leider nur einen Kern benutzt 

Zu den *Spielen*:

DX11 wäre toll, weniger Verbrauch der Graka im Idel auch 
Es wär natürlich schön Crysis auf Max Details zu spielen, und dann eventuell sogar noch AF und/oder AA einzuschalten.
Ich würde auch gerne Nexuiz auf vollen Details (momentan Mittel) und ebenfalls mit AF und AA bei >60Fps spielen (sonst ist es nicht gut spielbar).
Dasselbe gilt auch für Masseffect, und eigentlich für alle halbwegs aktuellen Titel.
Dirt2 würde ich gerne mal spielen, aber ich habe mich nicht getraut, da ich stark vermute, dass meine Leistung dafür nicht ausreicht.

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts wichtiges Vergessen, Bilder sind unten.

*Warum ich:*

1. Gallopierende Schwindsucht im Portemonnaie
2. Bei mir müsste man nicht das gesamte System austauschen, sondern könnte wirklich aufrüsten und dabei sogar einen Teil des Geldes durch Verkauf der alten Komponenten wiederreinholen, es interressiert Leser bestimmt auch wie man aufrüstet und durch geschickten verkauf der alten Komponenten Geld spart.
3. Ich hab einen Mugen 2 als Kühler, da könnte man dran zeigen, wie schwierig ein Kühlereinbau sein kann und was man beachten sollte.
4. Man könnte die RAM - Mobo Unverträglichkeit analysieren, auf Gefahren hinweisen
5.Man könnte zeigen wie man den Luftstrom optimiert (z.B. ob man die Luft nach hinten oder nach oben rausblasen lassen sollte)
6.Dem FAH Team würde das sicherlich auch helfen
7.Den Lautstärke Unterschied zwischen einem Singleslot Lüfter mit Spulenfiepen und einer (leistungsstärkeren) Dualslot Karte ohne Spulenfiepen könnte man auch analysieren
8.Auf Kabelmanagement hinweisen, das sollte man bei einem NT Kauf unbedingt beachten, sonst muss man die ganzen Kabel sonstwohin verlegen (siehe Bild). Das interressiert Leser bestimmt.
9.Den Leser darauf hinweisen beim NT-kauf auf genügend SATA Stromstecker achten, sonst muss man nachher diese 4pin adapter kaufen.
10. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch nen DICE pot, volt mods und lust mit der 9600gt bei HWbot Punkte sammelen zu gehen, das scheint mit der ja ziemlich gut zu gehen.
11. Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn Leute mit haufenweise Praxiserfahrung, mein System verbessern würden.
12. Den Leser darauf hinweisen beim DDR3 Ramkauf auf die Speicherspannung zu achten und Highvoltage Modelle zu meiden, und sich 1,5V oder 1,65V Speicher kaufen, da es sonst eventuell zu Controllerschäden kommen kann und es sich negativ auf das OC Potenzial auswirkt.


----------



## Nighty101 (28. Februar 2010)

Hey,
im folgenden werde ich mich auch mal um das PC Modding bewerben 

*Kurz zu mir*:

Ich bin 17 und komme aus Kiel.
Ich schraube schon viel an meinem Pc, bei manchen Sachen habe ich aber noch Respekt ... Unteranderem CPU tausch, oder CPU Kühler tausch.

*Mein System:*

CPU: IntelCore2Quad q8200 @ 2,33ghz
Mobo: Gigabyte Ep-43-ds3l
RAM: 4GB Kingston 800MHZ ram
Graka: Zotac 9800gtx + 512 mb Ram
HDD: WD caviar blue 640GB / black 500GB
PSU: enermax pro 82+ 525 w
Laufwerk: LG DVD Brenner
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF 922 (die seitenteile i.wie  stark verzogen, eine Seite geht schwer zu)

*Was macht bei meinem Pc Probleme?*

Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden, was mich allerdings sehr stört ist die Graka.
Vom Chip her alles vollkommen in ordnung, aber die 512MB sind einfach zu knapp.
Ich zocke momentan auf einem 19er TFT mit 1440x900 pixeln. Da reichts bei Crysis immerhin ohne AA für 30-35 fps. Da ich gerade Anno für mich entdeckt habe und nun die Anschaffung eines 22er TFT mit FullHD ins Haus steht, wird meine kleine Graka vollkommen überfordert sein. 
Auch habe ich über eine kleine SSD (32gb) für das Betriebssystem nachgedacht.
Bei Gelegenheit wollte ich auch den Boxed Kühler auf meiner CPU gegen etwas Anständiges tauschen.

*Warum solltet ihr euch für meinen Rechner entscheiden *?

1. Weil ich keine großen Wünsche habe, und nicht meinen uralt Rechner hier poste, um eine Menge Hardware abzusahnen  Ihr dürft auch gerne eure GTX 260 aus dem PCGH in Gefahr in meinem Rechner verbauen  immerhin ruckelts dann nicht mehr bei Crysis 

2. Außerdem habe ich euer Heft abonniert und bin begeistert davon 



Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr euch für meinen Rechner entscheiden würdet. (der noch kein totales Hardware Wrack ist )


Viele Grüße aus Kiel

Nighty

Bild: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2046/pcpic.jpg


----------



## david430 (28. Februar 2010)

also ich finds schon relativ unverschämt, wie manche hier ihre high-end-systeme posten und die absolute crème de la crème haben wollen. ich melde mich dafür gar nicht erst an, es sollte an jene gerichtet sein, die wenig geld haben und deren hardware richtig alt ist....


----------



## Nighty101 (28. Februar 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> also ich finds schon relativ unverschämt, wie manche hier ihre high-end-systeme posten und die absolute crème de la crème haben wollen. ich melde mich dafür gar nicht erst an, es sollte an jene gerichtet sein, die wenig geld haben und deren hardware richtig alt ist....



Besser finde ich es wenn leute ihren letzten schrott ausem keller kramen und das hier als ihren rechner hinstellen...

ist doch viel besser wenn nur ein, zwei komponenten getauscht werden müssen.
darum gehts ja auch...

und nicht darum omas pentium 2, crysis tauglich zu machen 

ich hoffe du verstehst wie ichs meine 

vg


----------



## gramallama (28. Februar 2010)

Hey PCGH,
ich stelle euch einfach mal mein System vor:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Revenge Value
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Pure Power 530W
CPU: Intel Core i5-750
Kühler: Noctua U12P SE2
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x 2GB Kingston 1600Mhz
Mainboard: Asus P7P55-M
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 4890 1GB
Festplatte: 1x 1TB Samsung HD103UJ 1x 160GB noname
Laufwerk: Samsung Writemaster/LiteOn

*Warum mein PC ?:*
Weil ich doch gerne ne neue Grafikkarte haben möchte damit ich Crysis und z.B Anno halt auf Höchsten Details spielen kann. Und eventuell ein neues Gehäuse aus dem Grund, weil dort sämtliche Anschlüsse defekt sind.(vordere USB-Anschlüsse sowie die Headset-Kabel)Und falls ihr zuviel Geld habt wär ne SSD auch nicht schlecht, damit bei Anno die Ladezeiten nicht so lang sind. Da ich noch Schüler bin kann ich mir leider keine bessere Grafikkarte leisten und ich hab so auch schon alles in meinen PC gesteckt.Und vieleicht bissl mehr Arbeitsspeicher.
Ich hoffe das ihr meinen PC nehmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, er meinte nicht dich, sondern Leute, die Core iX mit <6 Monate alten Grafikkarten posten 
N C2D-9800GTX+ System ist imho durchaus passend. aber s.o.: Vielleicht denke ich das nur, weil ich selbst eins hab


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2010)

Nighty101 schrieb:


> Besser finde ich es wenn leute ihren letzten schrott ausem keller kramen und das hier als ihren rechner hinstellen...
> 
> ist doch viel besser wenn nur ein, zwei komponenten getauscht werden müssen.
> darum gehts ja auch...
> ...



Genau das finde ich auch voll schlimm. Niemanden interessiert es, wie aus Oma's uralt-PC nen High-End-Teil wird indem man nen neuen zusammenstellt, das können wir selber. Oder wie man aus nem high-End-PC den besten der Welt macht, tangiert uns ebenso wenig.

Nein, wir brauchen PC's wie meinen! Nehmt meinen verdammt nochmal! XD





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> N C2D-9800GTX+ System ist imho durchaus passend. aber s.o.: Vielleicht denke ich das nur, weil ich selbst eins hab



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## Nighty101 (28. Februar 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Genau das finde ich auch voll schlimm. Niemanden interessiert es, wie aus Oma's uralt-PC nen High-End-Teil wird indem man nen neuen zusammenstellt, das können wir selber. Oder wie man aus nem high-End-PC den besten der Welt macht, tangiert uns ebenso wenig.
> 
> Nein, wir brauchen PC's wie meinen! Nehmt meinen verdammt nochmal! XD
> 
> ...




Ich finde auch, gerade PCs mit einer 9800gtx + sollten da genommen werden 


@ ruyven_macaran

habe mich nur leicht angegriffen gefühlt, weil er das direkt nach mir gepostet hat


----------



## amdintel (28. Februar 2010)

lieber nicht ich bin froh das meine PCs laufen und wenig Strom verbrauchen, 
die Leistung ist mehr als ausreichend schnell 
 so das  tunig überflüssig ist.

viel mehr würde ich mich darüber freuen ..
PCGH bezahlt ein Jahr lang ihre Strom Rechnung *g*


----------



## N1lle (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Mein PC besteht aus folgenden Dingen:

CPU: AMD Athlon 5600+ mit 955er Boxed Kühler

MB: ASrock alive xfire esata2 

GPU: Sapphire 1950 Pro 256 mb

Ram: 2gb Super talent

HDD: 160 GB von siemens Sata

NT: Tagan easycon 530 Watt

Laufwerk: ist ein IDE Noname teil

Gehäuse: ein altes Siemens das schon langsam auseinanderfällt.

Betriebssystem: Windows XP sp1 ich komme nicht zum Updaten da bei es bei uns kein Internet aus der Dose gibt.

*Warum sollte ich genommen werden?!:*

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und lerne gerade Maler (bin noch im 1. Lehrjahr). Das Lehrgehalt der Maler liegt bei 288 Euro Netto und gehe trotzdem fast jeden Tag 10 Stunden ackern. In manchen Monaten bleibt mir fast garnichts oder mein Konto ist in den Miesen weil ich auch noch zu Heizkosten Miete und Wäsche dazuzahlen muss, nebenbei muss ich noch den Roller abzahlen und Sprit dafür damit ich überhaupt in die Arbeit komme, auf den A1 Schein muss ich derzeit auch sparen und da ist der PC halt das letzte in das Geld gesteckt wird. Mein Vater ist auch kein Vielverdiener somit kann ich von ihm auch nicht verlangen das er mir Geld für den PC gibt.
Deshalb würde ich mir Wünschen das ihr meinen PC frisiert.

Spielen tue ich Gerne Spiele wie GTA 4, Race Driver Grid, Mirrors Edge, Assassins Creed 1/2 und ich würde gerne Battlefield Bad Company 2 spielen wenn es rausgekommen ist.
Sogesehn würd ich mich schon mit einem Grafikkartenupgrade zufrieden geben da die 1950 PRO mit 256 mb diese Titel nicht gerade schön wiedergibt.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich auswählen würdet da ich endlich wieder ab und zu nach der Arbeit mich einfach hinsetzen kann und zu angenehmer Grafik bei einem guten Spiel zu entspannen.


----------



## ElGeuso (28. Februar 2010)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Hä? Ich soll nen defektes Laufwerk einbauen damit es wieder läuft? Bist du betrunken?



@Black Beetle: Wenn du schon mit einem SrottPC mitmachen willst, solltest du dein Sysprofile von deinem ErstPC aus deinem Profil nehmen. Gutes Auge Micha. Mir wäre es sonst nicht aufgefallen. Aber du solltest wirklich nicht so viel trinken


----------



## pavo92 (28. Februar 2010)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Hä? Ich soll nen defektes Laufwerk einbauen damit es wieder läuft? Bist du betrunken?


sehr dreist, klick mal auf den link in deiner signatur....
ElGeuso war wohl schneller


----------



## Chrno (1. März 2010)

So, jetzt poste ich hier auch mal einen PC.

CPU: Athlon XP 2500+
Board: Asus A7N8X-E
Grafik: Geforce FX 5900
RAM: 2x 1GB DDR1
HDD: 1x 40GB / 1x 80GB

Der PC ist von meinem Schwager und der ist tatsächlich noch in Betrieb und nicht auf dem Dachboden oder Keller.

Mein Schwager ist quasi immer das Ende meiner PC Verwertungskette und im Moment gibt es halt nichts zum Nachrücken. Da er im Moment keine Arbeit hat wird er auch nicht so schnell Aufrüsten bzw. einen neuen PC kaufen können. Spielen kann man natürlich bis auf alte Spiele nichts.
Da er nicht so der Spieler ist, fällt das nicht so ins Gewicht. Aber selbst für seine Fotobearbeitungen ist der PC schon zu langsam.
Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen für ihn wenn der PC ausgewählt werden würde.


----------



## Krappe (1. März 2010)

Hallo, ich bin der neue und würde mich freuen, wenn meine olle Kiste etwas aufgemöbelt wird.

CPU: Pentium E 2200 mit Zalman 9500AT
Board: MSI irgendwas mit 945er Chipsatz
Grafik: S3 Chrome S25 512MB DDR2
RAM: 2x1GB DDR2
HDD: 200GB Samsung SP2004 + 160GB Seagate
OS: Windows XP SP3 Home Edition
Netzteil: Enermax 425W Pro82+ (habe ich zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen)

Ich hatte da mal eine 8800 GTS 640 drin aber die brachte dann Bildfehler und wurde später im Windows überhaupt nicht mehr erkannt.

Das ganze steckt in einem alten Chieftec CS 601 den ich geschenkt bekommen habe (war mal eine Wasserkühlung verbaut denke ich denn oben im Deckel ist ein langes Loch).

Ich spiele eigentlich begeistert Strategiespiele (für Shooter ala Crysis hat die Kiste nie gereicht also habe ich es gar nicht erst probiert) und würde mich freuen, wenn ich dem auch wieder nachgehen kann (Company of Heroes, Anno 1404, C&C).

Für HW ist kein Geld da (ALG2) nachdem ich durch Gesundheitliche Einschränkungen meinen Job vor 2 Jahren verloren habe (Kreuzbandriss im rechten Knie mit anschließender OP und langwieriger Reha).

Gruß Jens

PS: Fotos folgen, ich muss erst eine Kamera organisieren.
PPS: Hier das Foto.


----------



## moe (1. März 2010)

hey pcgh redaktion,
mein rechenknecht besteht aus folgenden komponenten:

cpu: amd athlon64 x2 4600+ @ 2,4Ghz @ alpenföhn brocken     
mb: asus a8m2n-la      
ram: 2x1gb aeneon @ 667Mhz
graka: hd3870 512mb von sapphire
nt: sharkoon silent storm sha450-8p mit 450 watt
lw: hitachi dvd brenner (ide)
hdd's: maxtor 120gb (ide)
         hitachi 400gb (sata)
         western digital 500gb (sata)
case: aplus cs-wind tunnel
os: windows xp home sp3


warum gerade ich?
naja, für die meisten spiele reicht der pc gerade noch so, aber eben nur gerade noch so. es macht einfach keinen spaß, spiele mit 22 fps im schnitt zu spielen, woran meist die cpu schuld ist (gta4, saints row2). bei assassins creed 2 befürchte ich stark, dass es gar nicht laufen wird.

oc habe ich schon mit nem anderen mb versucht, aber aus der cpu konnte ich nur 100mhz mehr rausholen. cpu und mb sind übrigens aus nem oem pc.

multitasking (tv/musik, photos/videos bearbeiten) geht auch nicht so richtig.

und weil in meinem case noch so viel platz ist.


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. März 2010)

@ moe

Mir gehts ähnlich^^ in meinem PC isses so leer.. Was mir auch auffällt, viele PC's sehen gleich aus hier. Alle dieses alte hellgraue Innengehäuse und die Kabel recht wirr, zu viel platz^^


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (1. März 2010)

Na, versuchen schadet nicht. Allerdings geht es tatsächlich nicht um meinen Rechner (Notebooks sind schlecht aufrüstbar  ), sondern den meiner Freundin. Der hat es auch beiweitem nötiger. Bei ihr haben letztens schon die Augen geleuchtet, als ich für 20€ eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte aufgetrieben habe, sodass sie wenigstens von der Radeon X700SE runtergekommen ist :/

Komponenten:
Netzteil: "Delta Electronics" 350W
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (laut Systemanzeige 2,21 Ghz, ein Kern.)
CPU-Fan: Steht Cooler Master drauf. Falls das hilft.
MB: Ein Asus mATX-Board. Kann keine weitere Bezeichnung finden
Grafikkarte: nVidia Geforce 8600 GT von Sparkle (gebraucht)
Ram: 1,5 GB (256MB*2 +512MB*2) (korrektur: GB, nicht Ghz. *wirr)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 200 GB
Optisches Laufwerk: DVD-Brenner ohne Markenbezeichnung

OS: Win XP SP 3 (wobei Win7 für sie kein Ding wäre, MSDN-AA sei Dank... lohnt nur nicht für den PC im Moment)


Warum gerade dieser PC:
Weil's nötig wäre. Meine Freundin ist vor ein paar Monaten mit mir zusammengezogen und hat angefangen zu studieren, Informationsverarbeitung, u.a.. Ihr Rechner macht seit Jahren zicken, aber sie (und ich als mit-student) hat nicht das Geld, sich einen neuen zu kaufen. Um das Studium zu finanzieren hat sie jetzt Kredite aufgenommen und ist auf der Suche nach Arbeit, die sich neben das Studium quetschen lässt.
Soweit ich sie verstanden habe, war das mal ein fertig-pc oder so (fujitsu scaleo p? sowas? hat das mal existiert?), in den sie etwas mehr Ram gebaut hat. Bis vor kurzem schlug dann eine Radeon X700 SE da drin den Grafiktakt, die ihr schon bei sowas wie Gothic II so ziemlich alles verdorben hat. Dann habe ich eine gebrauchte 8600 GT aufgetrieben, seitdem geht es ein kleines bisschen besser, aber die Architektur ist nicht nur in die Jahre gekommen, sondern auch mitlerweile unzuverlässig. Die Festplatte macht seit geraumer Zeit mucken, die CPU ist hoffnungslos überfordert und irgendeiner der Lüfter schafft es permanent an- und auszugehen, was eine wunderbare Geräuschkulisse schafft.
Für Sie wäre es a) wichtig, endlich mal wieder einen verlässlichen PC zu haben, bei dem Sie nicht ständig Angst haben muss, dass er ihr unter der Nase wegstirbt und b), das er mal wieder neue Hardware gestiftet bekommt. Von aktuellen Spielen muss ich bei dem Gerät gar nicht anfangen, aber auch Bildbearbeitung (die sie gerne ordentlich machen würde) ist bei dem Ding nicht wirklich drin, respektive nur mit Ladezeiten von Minuten bei entsprechend großen Files.
Noch zu beachten: In den Tower  gehen offenbar nur mATX-Boards rein, wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre.

Wofür: Spiele (sie steht unter anderem auf Anno und Gothic) und Video- und Bildbearbeitung.

Warum schreibe ich das? Ich habe hier einen Account, sie nicht. Da man meinen Laptop ohnehin nicht aufrüsten kann (auch wenn der nicht allzu viel besser ist), versuche ich es für sie, dann muss sie auch nicht einen ein-beitrag-account eröffnen, wenn sie mitmachen möchte. 

Die Bildqualität ist nicht die beste, tut mir leid. Mehr als Handykamera kann ich nicht bieten. Und ja, der Computer liegt da auf ihrem Bett.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2010)

Echt arm wie sich hier manche geben

Mal im schrott rumkrame
AH habe was gefunden
ich Bewerbe mich mit meinem: 
AMD sockel 462
Prozi kein plan mehr aber der ist eh durchgebrannt und einen kühler hab ich auch nimmer
die graka ist ne alte agp NV 4200 (kein plan ob die noch Funzt)
aber immerhin 1gb ram
ansonsten gibt es nix mehr also kein netzteil, Festplatte oder Laufwerk
(Bitte schaut ja nicht in meine Sig)
Hab sogar noch ne idee, das einschicken lohnt sich doch eh nicht also schickt mir meinen zukünftigen Core i7 mit der 5970er sammt HighEnd Wasserkühlung einfach so

oder die hier

Jo mein i7 920 sammt 5870er ist ja nett schlecht aber ich bin so arm und möchte aber alles auf meinem 2000€ teuren 30"TFT in maximaller Bildquali Spielen also baut mir doch noch 2x5970er ein oder gleich 2x395gtx (würde sogar darauf warten bin ja kein unmensch) und wenn ein i7 980x rausprinngt wärs auch nicht schlecht hab jetz aber auch keine Zeit mehr muss zur Tafel essen abstauben gehen

Echt erbärmlich


----------



## Schrotti (2. März 2010)

Das einzige was hier erbärmlich ist, das ist dein Posting.

Sicher wenn ich einen i7 920 besitze dann sollte ich hier nicht posten aber du kehrst alle über einen Kamm.

Nicht jeder hat die Kohle für ein Highend System.

Schau dir doch die wirklich langsamen Systeme hier mal an!


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2010)

Du hast mein Post nicht richtig gelesen oder verstanden.

Der erste Satz macht schonmal klar das ich nicht alle hier meine. Das ausschlaggebende Wort ist *manche*.

Im ersten Bsp. Spreche ich auch die mitn Potenten Sys an, die nen altes ausm Keller hier reinstellen und rummjammern. Aber in Sig ein viel Potenteres System stehen oder verlinkt haben. Darum auch der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl *(Bitte schaut ja nicht in meine Sig)

*Ich habe auch kein High End System (E6400/HD4850)und bin trotzdem der Meinung das es andere sicher nötiger haben


----------



## Mac Scot (2. März 2010)

*CPU*: AMD Athlon XP 3200+
*Lüfter*: Keine Ahnung wie der heißt dazu später mehr
*Mainboard*: ASUS A7N8X Deluxe
*Speicher*: 2 x 512 MB Corsair XMS CMX512-3200LL
*Grafikkarte*: ASUS GeForce 7600 GS (256MB)
*Festplatte*: Maxtor 120 GB (SATA) & Maxtor 200 GB (SATA)
*Netzteil*: Corsair VX 450W
*Laufwerk*: ASUS DVD-E616A & ASUS DRW-1604P
*Betriebssystem*: Windows XP SP3
*Gehäuse:* Big Tower von Chieftec (weiß aber nicht mehr genau wie das hieß)

Der Rechner ist aufgebaut worden als reiner ASUS Rechner, das heißt es wurden so viele ASUS Komponenten verbaut wie möglich macht sich bei gelegentlichen Garantieansprüchen, solange man noch Garantie hatte , eigentlich ganz Praktisch. Er war früher mit einer Aquaruis II Wasserkühlung ausgestattet, welche geholfen hat das erste verbaute Bord zu Schrotten. Man sollte die gelieferte Pumpe trotz Lüfteradapter doch besser nicht an den Mainboard Lüfteranschlüssen betreiben.  Die Pumpe wurde dann durch eine Eheim 1046 ersetzt welche allerdings letzes Jahr ihren Dienst eingestellt hat, danach wurde die Wasserkühlung komplett entfernt weil ich es als etwas überflüssig ansah da noch Geld zu Investieren und ich den derzeit verbauten CPU Lüfter von einem alten Rechner bekommen hab. Aber ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung wie der genau heißt. Die Modernste Komponente ist zweifelsfrei das Netzteil, machte sich nötig nach dem das erste BeQuit Netzteil noch während der Garantie das zweite nach Ablauf der Garantie verraucht ist.  Seitdem hab ich für mich entschieden keine mehr zu verbauen. Verschiedene Grafikkarten waren auch schon im Einsatz, aber ich hab keine Ahnung mehr welche genau, ich hab aber immer ASUS Karten mit Nvidia Grafik verbaut, erschien mir sinnvoll wenn man schon einen Nvidia Chipsatz auf dem Bord hat.

Anbei die Bilder zeigen den aktuellen Istzustand von heute abend. Problem bei dem Rechner ist das die 120 GB Festblatte von Maxtor wohl langsam den Geist aufgibt, sie wird zu Warm und gibt gelegentlich seltsame Geräusche von sich. 

Was man noch gut mit dem Rechner machen kann ist eigentlich trotz des Alters eine ganze Menge und solange Diablo II noch läuft ist die Welt erst mal grundsätzlich in Ordnung. Problem wird bloß werden wenn Diablo III erscheint. Auf dem dritten Foto sind vier Spiele  die ich eigentlich mal ausprobieren wollte aber von deren Installation ich aus Hardwaregründen bisher abgesehen habe.   Windows 7 mag zwar laufen aber da es keine Treiber mehr für den NForce Chipsatz gibt und dann nur ein Intel Chipsatz Emuliert wird hab ich das auch erst mal gelassen. Geplant ist, wenn ich es mir irgendwie demnächst leisten kann, mir einen neuen Rechner aufzubauen. Derzeit schwebt mir ein neuer ASUS Rechner vor mit Intel CPU und Fermi Grafikkarte welcher wieder eine Wasserkühlung erhalten soll. Auch bin ich immer vor einer Zwischenaufrüstung, die ich eigentlich seit Mitte letzten Jahres ernsthaft plane(Windows 7), zurückgeschreckt weil ich wenn auch gleich den Umstieg auf USB 3.0 und SATA 3.0 mitnehmen wollte, daher auch noch der Betrieb der alten Maxtor und die Hoffnung das diese erst den Geist aufgibt nachdem der neue Rechner aufgebaut wurde. Weitere Gründe für die Verzögerung sind auch das Warten auf Fermi und natürlich die Kosten … 

 [FONT=&quot]Edit:  Noch mal als Anmerkung, das was meine Vorstellung von meinen zukünftigen System sind soll keine Maßstab für eine evtl. Aufrüstung sein. Was neu rein kommt in den Rechner ist sowieso automatisch eine Verbesserung. Im Zweifelsfall würd ich mich natürlich freuen wenn es wieder ASUS Komponenten wären. [/FONT]


----------



## einrudelgurken (3. März 2010)

@ pavo92


> du bist mit 15 in der 11.??
> übersprungen oder was?
> bei uns in der jahrgangsstufe (auch 11.) werden manche noch vor der 12.  18...
> naja


Ich bin 16 und in der 12. und hab nicht übersprungen, ist doch kein Problem. 
Es sind sogar ziemlich viele bei uns im Jahrgang noch 16.


----------



## Die Stämme Spieler (5. März 2010)

Ich bin auch mit 15 in der 11. und teilweiße werden die Leute in meiner Stufe sogar schon 20.


----------



## Black_Beetle (5. März 2010)

Sorry für DP


----------



## Black_Beetle (5. März 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> bau doch mal die laufwerke aus deinem eigentlichen rechner wieder ein.
> dann läuft der wieder.





Argead schrieb:


> Black beatle, eigentlich sollen die Komponenten ja aufgerüstet werden, bei dir müsste aber alles ausgetauscht werden, von daher landet dein system doch sowieso auf dem PC Friedhof.





micha2 schrieb:


> wieso, sind in deinem eigentlichen rechner die laufwerke denn auch kaputt?





ElGeuso schrieb:


> @Black Beetle: Wenn du schon mit einem SrottPC mitmachen willst, solltest du dein Sysprofile von deinem ErstPC aus deinem Profil nehmen. Gutes Auge Micha. Mir wäre es sonst nicht aufgefallen. Aber du solltest wirklich nicht so viel trinken





pavo92 schrieb:


> sehr dreist, klick mal auf den link in deiner signatur....
> ElGeuso war wohl schneller





Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Echt arm wie sich hier manche geben
> 
> Mal im schrott rumkrame
> AH habe was gefunden
> ...




Wo ist da das Problem? Das System was darin steht nutze ich schon seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr weil alles verkauft wurde.

Willkommen im sysProfile nr: *80296* 

                    Profil erstellt:         _03.10.2008, 18:29_                       Profil geändert:         _03.10.2008, 18:53_                       Anzahl Views:         *2774

Gibts hier sonst irgendwelche Teilnahmekritieren? NEIN diese gibts nicht! Also kann und darf jeder daran teilnehmen und darauf hoffen. Leute wie ihr jedoch bekommen den Hals nicht voll und verzehren mit solchen Aussagen den Wettbewerb. Ich hoffe weder ich noch einer von euch Heulsusen gewinnen denn viel Hoffnung habe ich bei sowas sowie so nicht da ich hier schon an einigen Gewinnspielen teilgenommen habe und leer ausgegangen bin. Dabei sein ist alles darum gings mir auch beim Posten meines PC Friedhofes. Schönes Wochenende und allen anderen Viel Glück!*


----------



## Moschus (5. März 2010)

Finde es echt bemitleidenswert wie sich hier einige ins Zeug legen mit Rechnern die 1000 mal besser als meiner sind, dennoch werde ich mich hier nicht bewerben, auch weil ich finde dass es so manche Leute echt dringen notwendiger haben ( oder eben deren rechner ) aufgerüstet zu werden. 
Dass sich hier Leute mit nem Phenom X4 oder nem Quad gar nem I7 oder nem I5 bewerben, finde ich echt treist !!!


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2010)

Kann ich auch teilnehmen? Bei mir spart Ihr sogar die Versandtkosten.. *g*


----------



## Die Stämme Spieler (5. März 2010)

Moschus schrieb:


> Finde es echt bemitleidenswert wie sich hier einige ins Zeug legen mit Rechnern die 1000 mal besser als meiner sind, dennoch werde ich mich hier nicht bewerben, auch weil ich finde dass es so manche Leute echt dringen notwendiger haben ( oder eben deren rechner ) aufgerüstet zu werden.
> Dass sich hier Leute mit nem Phenom X4 oder nem Quad gar nem I7 oder nem I5 bewerben, finde ich echt treist !!!



Was ist denn dein Problem??? In den Regeln steht nichts über irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen der Hardware. Also kann jeder, der meint, dass sein PC dafür geeignet ist teilnehmen. Die PCGH-Redaktion wird sich dann so entscheiden, wie sie es für richtig hält.

Dennoch fände ich es schön, wenn die PCGH-Redaktion nochmal klarstellen würde, ob man Hardwarebedingungen erfüllen muss. Das würde diese Disskusion nämlich erübrigen.


----------



## Malk (5. März 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo!
Hier mal mein PC + meine Bewerbungsgründe:

*CPU: *Intel Q6600 B3@3,0GHz
*RAM: *2x1GB 800er MDT + 2x1GB 800er Team Group Elite
*Mainboard: *MSI P35 Neo2-FR
*GPU: *Gainward 9800GTX+ 512MB @814/1197
*Netzteil: *be quiet! BQT L7-530W
*HDD: *320GB WDC Sata2 + 500GB Samsung HD501LJ
*Laufwerk: *DVD-Brenner Sata
*Gehäuse: *Thermaltake Armor VA8000BWS
*Gehäuselüfter:* 2x Noctua NF-S12-800
*Monitor: *Samsung P2450H
*OS: *Windows 7 RC

*Warum meiner: *Meinen Computer hab ich vor ca. 8 Monaten von meinem Bruder als nicht funktionierend geschenkt bekommen da er auf einen Laptop umgestiegen ist und keine Lust mehr hatte Zeit in den Rechner zu stecken. Da mein damaliger AMD X2 4200+ nicht mehr zeitgemäße Leistung erbrachte war ich über das bis dahin kostenlose Upgrade sehr dankbar.
Dann machte ich mich auf die Fehlersuche und nach und nach kam ein neues Netzteil, ein neues Mainboard und gebrauchter Arbeitsspeicher von einem Kumpel rein.
Nach etwas rumprobieren hab ich auch die 2 Riegel alten Arbeitsspeichers von meinem Bruder wieder zum laufen gebracht durch einen komische Trick, dazu später mehr. Zum Oktober hin habe ich dann einen 24Zoll FullHD(davor 19') Monitor zum Geburstag geschenkt bekommen, welche bis jetzt gute Dienste vollrichtet.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
Leider ist die Grafikkarte nicht mit ausreichendem Speicher bestückt um auf Full-HD Spiele wie Alien vs. Predator 2 spielen zu kommen. Zudem hatte ich extra den Cinematic Mod 10.30 für Halflife 2 von PCGH heruntergeladen(wievie GB waren das nochmal?!) nur um festzustellen, dass für die Grafikpracht mein Rechner leider zu schwach auf der Brust ist. Das hat mir dann die Lust genommen HL² ein weiteres mal durchzuspielen...
Zwar ist durch das Aufrüsten auf den Mugen 2 mein Rechner um einiges leiser geworden, aber große Übertaktungsrekorde sind mir dank dem hitzigen B3 Stepping nicht geglückt  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]. Die Grafikkarte ist auch an ihre Grenze getrieben, mehr Takt führt zu Artefakten...
Zwar würde eine Aufrüstung der Grafikkarte sowie eine neue CPU noch mehr Leistung bringen aber als fest eingespannter Student fehlen mir leider die finanziellen Mittel.

*Was macht Probleme:* Probleme machen Spiele mit hochauflösenden Texturen auf 1920x1080 sowie aktuellere Games wie AvP2/HL² Cinematic Mod.
Das vohin erwähnte Problem mit dem Arbeitsspeicher ist eine komische Sache. Die beiden alten Riegel von Team Group Elite funktionieren nur, wenn ich die Halterung für diese im Speicherslot nicht schließe. Sobald ich die befestigung festdrücke bleibt der Bildschirm beim booten schwarz. Also bleiben die Halterungen halb offen. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Jetzt noch ein Fotos von meinem schönen Rechner und viel Spass beim entscheiden!

 [/FONT]
Edit: Bin endlich zu Hause, hab ein Foto vom Rechner gemacht und den Text ergänzt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. März 2010)

Also erst mal meine Pc:


CPU: Intel E8500[E0] @ 4.0GHz
Kühler: Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284 + Crossbow ACK-I7753
Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E
RAM: 2xCorsair XMS2 (8500) 2048MB
Grafikkarte: GainWard HD4850 Golden Sample [512MB]
Sound: OnBord
Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 425W
Case: Aerocool AeroEngine II Black (1x120mm+140mm Lüfter)
Monitor: LG Flatron L227WTP-PF
HardDisk: Western Digital WD3200AAKS(320GB/16MB Cache/7200Upm)
             Samsung HD501LJ (500GB/16 MB Cache/7200 Upm)
Laufwerk:  LG GSA-E60L (DVD-Brenner)
Betriebssystem: WinXP Pro + SP3
Das Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Pc Schaft Schaft Crysis Warhead (Dx9.0) auf Max mit 1680x1050 0XAA/16xAF(per Treiber) mit gerade mal 22FPS. Fallout 3 auf 1440x900 mit 2xAA/16xAF alles auf max mit 30 bis 75FPS aber meisten eher 30FPS. Wir ihr sehen könnt ist das an sich eher eine Spiele PC. Aber auch ab und an muss ich wieder ändern oder Größere Daten mengen entpacken/bepacken. 

Nun möchten sie aber wissen warum gerade ich ich neue teile haben möchte.
Ich selber kann es mir kaum leisten von meinen Gehalt als Azubi neue Teile zu kaufen. Und meine Eltern sind leider auch nicht reich und können mich da unterstützen. Daher würdet ihr mir eine rissen freude machen wenn ihr das für mich in die Hand nehmt.

Mit Freundlichen grüßen

CrimsoN 1.9


----------



## MonstaMurda (5. März 2010)

Hier auch mal mein System:

*CPU:* Intel Pentium DualCore E2160 1800MHz @ 2100MHz
*Mainboard:* MSI P35 Neo Sockel 775
*RAM:* eigentlich 2x 2GiB DDR2-800er aber es werden komischerweise nur 3328MB angezeigt (trotz 64Bit)
*Grafik:* XpertVision NVidia 9600GT (512 MB)
*Netzteil:* irgend ein NoName 450 Watt
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Soprano
*Laufwerke:* LG DVD-Brenner; 1x Samsung 300GB; 1x Samsung 250 GB
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Professional

*Welche Spiele machen Probleme?*
Aktuell versuche ich BF Bad Company2 zu genießen aber leider nicht wirklich möglich da es einfach zu ruckelig ist!
BioShock 2 ist zwar nen bissl besser aber wenn mehrere Gegner auf einmal kommen (was ja nicht gerade selten ist) fängts auch an, ne Diashow zu werden... 

*Warum gerade mein Rechner?*
Da ich momentan in einer schulischen Ausbildung stecke, bekomm ich nur BaföG und mein Kindergeld (ich wohne nicht mehr zu hause).
Seid Monaten ist mein Kontostand im Minus... d.h. kein Geld für neue Hardware!
Was ich mir erhoffe (falls ich einer der glücklichen bin) Metro 2033 flüssig darstellen zu können und das auch in höheren Auflösungen (1920*1080) 

LG und an alle anderen Teilnehmer viel Glück!!!


----------



## Blacktemplar (5. März 2010)

versuch macht klug sagt man immer also los gehts:

*Mein System*:

*CPU:*            AMD Athlon 64 4000+ Sockel 939
*Mainboard:*  Asus A8V deluxe wifi ( S. 939 )
*Grafikkarte:* Geforce 6800 GT 128 MB VRam 
*RAM:*           OCZ DDR2 400 2*1 GB *
LAufwerke:*  HDD Samsung SP 120 GB IDE
                  LG GSA-H54N CD-RW Laufwerk
                  LG GCC 4480B DVD Brenner
*Netzteil:*      Enermax 350 W 
*OS:*             WIN XP 32 bit SP3     

*Warum mein System?* 

Vor Jahren war das System mal relativ gut und hat eigentlich alles geschafft was man so spielen konnte. Ab BF, COD, FarCry und CO ging es dann langsam nicht mehr und auf den LAN's hiess es dann immer: " hol dir mal einen neuen Rechner". Tja, sagt man so einfach aber das ist mir aufgrund meines Studiums und der Studiengebühren leider nicht möglich Im Moment spiele ich zum abendlichen abschalten mal ne Runde Master of Orion II, CS/CSS und kürzlich mal wieder Diablo I. Ich würde allerdings ganz gerne, als alter Diablo und Starcraft Fan, auch die Fortsetzungen spielen, allerdings mit 9 FPS ( siehe CPU Benchmark mit SC2 low Details) kommt man da nicht weit  
Ich würde mir ein System wünschen, das auch für die nächsten 2 Jahre ausreichend ist, es muss nicht gleich ein Core i7 965EX mit 2* HD 5970 CF, SSD und 12 GB ram sein, bei mir tuts ein Phenom II x3/x4, eine HD 48xx/5850 

P.S. manche übertreiben es ein bisschen mit Ihren Anforderungen und Wünschen, wozu braucht jemand der nen Core i7/ Quadcore / P II x4 9xx + entsprechende Grafik was neues ? Das langt locker noch 1-2 Jahre oder gebt mir das System


----------



## ReeLy (5. März 2010)

Ich bin meinen Pc wirklich leid und versuche es auch :

*Mein "Schätzchen"*
*Mainboard :*Gigabyte M720 US3
*CPU:*Amd Phenom 3ghz mit Boxed Kühler
*Graka:*Sapphire HD 3850 256Mb 
*Ram:*Kingston 2Gb DDR 2
*Netzteil:*Enermax Liberty 400W
*Festplatte: *Seagate 500Gb
*Laufwerk:*Lg DVD 
*Gehäuse:*Noname 20Euro
*Monitor:*Lg 22"
*Betriebssystem:*Win 7 Ultimate

Warum Meiner?
Weil mein Pc einfach nur laut und schlimm ist !
Wenn ich eine Dvd einlege rastet das Laufwerk aus und ist so laut das man es beim Nachbarn als Baulärm wahrnimmt.
Wenn ich mit meinem Boxed Kühler anfange Spiele zu spielen wird dieser so laut wie ein Fön!! 
Spiele wie Gta 4 haben keinen Sinn da dort sowieso nur scheiss Grafik und 10 Fps höchstens herauskommen (
Der Pc braucht ewig lange zum Laden und Hochfahren!!!
Zudem ist er auch noch hässlich anzusehen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (5. März 2010)

Seht zu Leute:

Ich finde es keine Schande, dass sich Leute mit High-End Hardware bewerben!

Ich habe hier einen PC wie folgt aufgebaut:

Maximus III Formula
Core i7 860
Corsair Dominator GT
HD5870
Corsair HX620 fullsleeved 
Coolermaster HAF932
kein Laufwerk, nur extern!
und das alles @ Wakü!

Also bei mir ist es so:

-Ich habe Leistung genug brauche keine HW Aufrüstung, was mir aber sehr große Probleme macht ist eine Netzwerkverbindung herzustellen, da die meisten WLAN Sticks und Adapter nicht funktionieren!

-Einige Treiber spinnen, Programme wie AMD GPU Clock Tool kann ich nicht verwenden, bei mir wäre also nur rein Sofwaremäßig was zu verändern!

Aber ich werde nicht an dieser Aktion teilnehmen da ich es nicht für nötig halte meinen PC zu verschicken! Außerdem gibt es viele andere die es dringender nötig haben!

Ich möchte nur zeigen, dass es auch andere Leute als die, die etwas haben und mehr wollen, gibt, nämlich Leute die viel haben, aber nicht mehr verlangen. 

so far


----------



## eSpIsO (5. März 2010)

*PC:*
    * CPU: Intel E8400 (E0)
    * Kühler: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
    * Mainboard: Asus Maximus II Formula
    * RAM: 2x 2GB G.Skill 1066Mhz (GBPK)
    * Grafikkarte: Zotac 8800 GTS 512 AMP!
    * Sound: Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1
    * Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 525W
    * Case: Antec P180 B
    * Monitor: 22" Samsung 223BW
    * HardDisk: 2x Western Digital WD3200AAKS (Raid0)
    * Laufwerk: Pioneer DVR-115D (DVD-RW) + Plextor PX-130A (DVD-Rom)
    * Betriebssystem: WinXP Pro SP3 (x86) + Windows 7 Pro (x64)

Yfrog - imag0002h
Yfrog - imag0004fi
Yfrog - imag0005k

*Problem-Spiel(e):*
Alle relativ aktuellen Titel. 
Meinen Monitor (max. 1650x1080) kann ich mit Fallout 3, CoD MW2 oder Fear 2 nicht ausreizen, da die FPS dann in die Knie gehen und selbst bei niedrigerer Auflösung muss ich die Qualitätseinstellungen und AA/AF deutlich reduzieren, um ein einigermaßen flüssiges Spielen zu ermöglichen.
Und dann sehen die aktuellen Spiele kaum noch besser aus, als die alten, die mit hohen Qualitätseinstellungen ziemlich flüssig laufen (HL2 z.B.). 

*Warum ich?*
Weil ich mich natürlich wie jeder andere auch darüber sehr freuen würde und mir das Aufrüsten selber z.Z. leider nicht leisten kann (Student ohne BaföG, bekomme Halbwaisenrente, sonst nichts).

Viel Glück allen und viel Spass beim Basten an PCGH 



*Frage: *
Müsst/Wollt ihr dann eigentlich auch ins Betriebssystem rein (z.B. zur Treiberinstallation o.Ä.)?


----------



## Tiefschneefreak (5. März 2010)

Zum Pc:

MB: MSI K9A2 cf
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9500
Kühler: Xigmatech HDT-S1283
Grafik: Powercolor HD 3870 SCS
Ram: 2 x 1 GB 800er
Hdd: 320gb Hitachi
        1 TB Hitachi
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Amor Jr.
OS: Win 7 Ultimate

Zu mir:
Ich binn Schüler und somit steht mir natürlich immer wenig geld zur verfügung. Auf meinen jetztigen pc hab ich ewig gespart aber jetzt reicht die leistung einfach nichtmehr. Und da ich so gut wie keine zeit habe zum arbeiten weil ich nächstes jahr mein Abi mache, fehlt zeit und geld ihn selber aufzurüsten. Deshalb wär es einfach nur verdammt sahnig wenn ihr das für mich machen könntet.

Haut rein leute ihr seid spitze


----------



## LordMirdalan (5. März 2010)

Xxxxx


----------



## gOOm-xEON (5. März 2010)

Mein Rechner:

*Mainboard :* MSI P31 Neo
*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
*Graka:* ATI Radeon Sapphire X1950Pro 512MB 
*Ram: *2Gb DDR2 Kingston Value Ram
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet 500Watt
*Festplatte: *Samsung HD082GJ 80Gb + Samsung HD502IJ 500Gb
*Laufwerk:*LG DVD RW + LG DVD
*Sound:* Sound onboard
*Gehäuse:*Aerocool Aeroengine 2
*Monitor:*Samsung SyncMaster 2253BW 22Zoll
*Betriebssystem:*Windows XP Prof.

Warum mein PC?

Mein Rechner ist nach einigen Jahren, echt zur Krücke geworden.
Spiele auf 1680x1050 ist nicht so spaßig wie es sich anhört.
Geld für einen neuen Rechner bzw. Teile kaufen, habe ich keine, da mein Ausbildungsgeld für die Versicherung und Benzingeld für meinen Wagen draufgeht.
Spiele die ich gerne Spielen würde, wären vorallem Battlefield Bad Company 2,Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 und Metro 2033. 
Bioshock 2 habe ich, aber darauf läuft es nicht so gut.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bilder-205-picture36739-rechner-von-innen.jpg


----------



## LordMirdalan (5. März 2010)

Hallo, erst mal 

zu den *Komponenten*:

CPU: _Phenom X4 9850 _
Mainboard: _Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5_
RAM: _4096 MB Muskin XP2-8500 (996599)_ @ DDR2 800
Grafikkarte: _Sapphire HD 4870 512MB_
Netzteil: _bequiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W_
HDD: _1. Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD502HJ, 2. Samsung F1 HD322HJ_
optisches Laufwerk: _Samsung SH-S203D_
Monitor: _Samtron 94B (19")_
Gehaüse: _NZXT Panzerbox_
Sound: _Creative X-Fi Titanium mit Teufel Concept E 200 _
CPU-Kühler: _Silentmaxx Frostbite Pro_
OS: _Windows 7 Professional 64bit

_zur *Problemliste*:

- Die kleinen Hacken beginnen schon bei der Systemkonfiguration. Ich habe DDR2 1066 RAM, kann aber nur 800 nutzen, da es sonst zu Instabilität kommt.

- Hinzu kommt die Übertaktungsverweigerung der CPU die mit maximal 200 zusätzlichen MHz betrieben werden kann 

- Desweiteren bin ich an mein kleines 19" (nicht Widescreen) Modell gefesselt, da die 4870 auf nur 512 MB Grafikspeicher zurückgreifen kann.
Auch ist der Stromverbrauch und das Spulenfiepen dieser Grafikkarte nicht akzeptabel. (natürlich auch kein DX11)

- Auch das Sound Setup macht mir große Probleme da der 5.1 Sound mit    der Creative Karte nur unter sehr bestimmten Treibereinstellungen funktioniert, was einen sehr einschränkt.

- Mein favorisiertes Brennprogramm CDBurnerXP erkennt das optische Laufwerk nicht, das zudem keine Blue-ray Discs auslesen kann.

An Anwendungen macht vor allem Left4Dead zu schaffen, das sich nicht starten lassen will.
*
Begründung:*

Als klassischen Grund gebe Ich erst mal an, als Schüler natürlich chronisch klamm zu sein.

Aber auch die Tatsache, dass mein System den ungefähren heutigen Spielerdurchschnitt darstellt,liefert euch gutes Material um daran zu feilen und aufgrund der vielen kleinen Macken anderen was zu zeigen.

Zum Schluss noch einen Ausblick, wenn ich genommen werden würde:
Zum einen würde ich die alten Komponenten meiner Schule spenden, denn die haben wirklich absoluten Mist an PCs,
zum anderen muss die Redaktion nichts versenden und ich würde mir mal den Entstehungsort der PCGH auschauen, wohe nämlich nicht weit weg.

In diesem Sinne, viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer, und an Glubbsiech am Sunndooch.


----------



## HolySh!t (5. März 2010)

*So Leute dann mal mein Personal Computer

Mainboard :*Asus M2N
*CPU:*AMD 4800+ x2
*Graka:*GTS250 1gb "Green Edition"
*Ram:*Kingston 2GB Ram DDR2 333Mhz         
*Netzteil:*AC 550r Fusion
*Festplatte: *750gb, einmal 250gb Kingston und einmal eine 500gb Cavier black
*Laufwerk:*Noname krachmach Laufwerk
*Gehäuse:*Cm Storm Scout
*Monitor:*Acer 19Zoll
*Betriebssystem:*Win 7 Ultimate

Warum mein Rechner?
Mit einem Dualcore is es echt nich mehr schön zu spielen, es ist noch so grade auf 19 Zoll auszuhalten, aber wer will denn noch auf einem 4:3 Monitor zocken?
Und kommende Spiele wie Crysis2, Metro 2033 oder BC2 und andere Toptittel kann man eh vergessen mit nem Dualcore der schon gut 5Jahre auf den Buckel hat.
Ebenfalls beiß ich mir noch tierisch in den Arsc* das ich nen Noname Laufwerk in mein PC gebaut hab um Kosten zu sparen, aber dafür bald ein Gehörschaden habe, ich cracke mir schon meine gekauften Spiele, damit das Laufwerk keinen krach machen kann....
Kabelmanagment würd dem PC auch mal gut tun
Ebenfalls ist ein Am2 Mobo nicht mehr aktuel und 2GB Ram DDR2 333Mhz sind auch nicht mehr so High End.

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/754/dsc00187b.jpg

Ich hoffe das Bild reicht so, ist nur mit Handycam geschossen^^

Das Haupteinsatzgebiet des PC wären die neusten Spiele und bearbeitung von Bilder in Gimp oder Photoshop.

Mir würde ein kleiner Quad, ein leises Laufwerk und noch 1GB oder 2GB Ram mehr reichen


----------



## TheLOSER (5. März 2010)

Mein momentanes Sys:

*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 3800+ 2,4 GHz
*GraKa:* Palit GeForce 7900 GS 256 MB
*Mobo:* Gigabyte GA-K8NF-9 (S.939)
*RAM:* 2x1 GB G.Skill DDR-400
*Netzteil:* ATX-550 (mehr hat mir die Aufschrift nicht verraten)
*HDD:* Samsung 160 GB IDE
*Gehäuse: *NoName-fertigPC-Case

*Warum ausgerechnet meiner?*
Weil ich gerne mal aktuelle Spiele nicht als wunderschöne Diashow genießen möchte (falls sie überhaupt laufen), 
sondern auch mal wenigstens mit 30 FPS in der Botanik von Risen, CoD 6 und co. rumgurken will. 
Nur leider kann ich mir das als "die Zukunft Deutschlands" (Schüler) nicht wirklich leisten. 
Meine angesparte Kohle ist für ein kleines Netbook für die Schule draufgegangen und darauf lässt sich noch schlechter zocken (schon getestet ).
Wenn die Leute auf den LAN-Partys zur Abwechslung mal beim Anblick von meinem PC  würden wäre das auch nen nettes Extra.


----------



## ReXaR (5. März 2010)

So dann mal hier meine Berwerbung:

 CPU: AMD X2 4200+ @ 2.55GHz
* Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
    * Mainboard: MSI K9N Neo-F V3
    * RAM: 2x 1GB DDr2 davoon 1 Team Group PC667 und 1 PC533 Marke nicht ersichtlich
    * Grafikkarte: Connect3D X1900XT
    * Sound: Creative Xtreme Gamer
    * Netzteil: Seasonic 400W OEM Netzeil
    * Case: Fujitsu Siemens OEM Gehäuse
    * Monitor: 22" Samsung 2253BW
    * HardDisk: 250GB western Digtital WDC2500AAKS 
    * Laufwerk: LG LH 22
    * Betriebssystem: WinXP Pro SP3 (x86)

Probleme:
Das ding sit einfach alt und laut. Ürsprünglich war es mal ein Fertig PC von Fujitsu Siemens, welcher dann irgendwann upgegradet wurde.
Die Grafikkarte ist der reinste heißluftfön, beim spielen ist das echt nervig. Es läuft aber vieles noch im spielbaren Rahmen, wenn meist auch bei runtergesetzen Settings und meist nur in 1280x1024 
Crysis läuft zwar aber aber nicht wirklich schnell. Ebenso Supreme Comander welches ich immer wieder gerne spiele. Im Multiplayer geht das System einfach in die knie, es ruckelt und verlangsamt den ganzen Spielablauf.
Der Ram ist einfach nur grottig langsam mit seinen 533 bzw 667MHz
Das Gehäuse habe ich auch schon "gemoddet, Seitenteil beschnitten und mit Gitter ausgestattet um angenehmere Temps zu bekommen mit Erfolg. Dann habe ich noch die Front vergewaltigt, siehe Bilder 
Der verbaute Cardreader scheint defekt zu sein, er funktioniert nicht mehr.
Ich muss den Chipsatz extra mit einem 80MM Lüfter kühle da sonst der PC nach 1-2 Stunden im Spielebetrieb einfach abstrüzt.

Da ich gerne auch aktuelle Spiele mal wieder in zufrieden stellenden Settings spielen würde, allem vorran würde ich gerne die Auflösung in allen Spielen nutzen können (1680x1050) und nicht nur bei älteren Games, wäre es nett wenn ihr mich als Gewinner auswählen würdet.

So please PCGH pimp my PC


----------



## CL-Audio! (5. März 2010)

*Mein PC:*

- AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ Boxed Kühler
- ATI Radeon HD3870 512MB @ Accelero Twin Turbo
- OCZ Reaper HPC 4 GB Kit DDR2-800
- ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
-  CoolerMaster RealPower M 520
- Lian Li PC-60F
- 2x Western Digital  WD5000AAKS 500 GB
- Windows 7 Ultimate x64

*Meine  Probleme:*

Also mein Mainboard macht mir aktuell etwas zu  schaffen. Mein RAID 0 Setup musste ich "entfernen" da mir das RAID warum  auch immer plötzlich abgeschossen ist. Der Sound macht mir auch ein  paar Probleme, es kratzt teilweise egal ob Boxen oder Headset.

In  sachen Spielen muss ich einiges einstecken und die Qualität/Auflösung  der Grafik deutlich reduzieren um flüssig spielen zu können.

Die  Kühlung meines PC's ist auch nicht der wirkliche Bringer. Sobald das  Seitenteil drauf ist und ich etwas Spiele wird der PC sehr Warm und auch  teilweise störend Laut.

*Warum ich?**:*

Mir  fehlt leider momentan die Zeit und das nötige klein Geld da ich  momentan noch die Schule besuche. Und warum gerade mein PC? Nun ja die  aktuelle Konfiguration ist bescheiden, die Kabel sind nicht sehr sauber  verlegt und die Kiste ist schon über 2 Jahre alt bis auf den Prozessor.
Directupload.net - Dww7wkiio.jpg


----------



## ExeCuter (5. März 2010)

Ich möchte eigentlich nur stellvertretend für meine Freundin mitmachen, da sie sich im Moment mit Jahrespraktika rumprügelt und nur meinen alten Rechner hat und ich es mir natürlich auch nicht leisten kann, mir mal eben einen kompletten neuen Rechner zu kaufen.

Der alte PC ist ein Barbone iDeq 200V mit einem 220W Netzteil. Früher hatte dieser noch eine X800GTO, aber irgendwann hatte das Netzteil nicht mehr ganz mitgemacht, zwischenzeitlich eine Radeon 9250 drin gehabt, die aber auch den Geist aufgegeben hat und jetzt habe ich ihr eine GF 4200 TI eingebaut, damit sie überhaupt was machen kann.

CPU: Athlon XP 2600+
RAM: 1 GB DDR 400
Grafikkarte: Geforce 4200 TI
Festplatte: 80 GB irgendwas^^
Rest ist OnBoard

Foto natürlich keins, weil wenns klappt, solls wenigstens überraschend werden. Meine Liebste würde schon fragen, warum ich n Foto davon haben will...

Das Riesenproblem dabei ist, sie kann mit der GF 4200 kein Vampire Bloodlines spielen, was soweit das einzige halbwegs actionorientierte Spiel ist, was sie mag (DAS Spiel LIEBT sie...)
Durch das downgrade habe ich entsprechend noch weniger Chancen, sie zum wohle unserer (vorrangig meiner) Freizeit tiefer ins Zockeruniversum zu führen, um mit ihr zusammen irgendwas zu spielen (wobei wir bisher natürlich jede Coop Chance nutze... ich kann bald kein Lego mehr sehn!)


Meister der PCGH Redaktion: Helft einer downgegradeten jungen Frau, ihre weibliche Hälfte ein wenig zu "verspielen" zum Wohle einer langwährenden Beziehung und das diese noch länger hält, damit ich mich nicht zwischen spielen und Frau entscheiden muss und dies einfach kombinieren kann!


----------



## otjes (5. März 2010)

Mein PC:

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 250
Graka: Geforce 8800 GTS/512
Ram: 2GB Mushkin
Mainboard: Asrock M3A770DE
Netzteil: Be Quiet BQT L7 530 watt
Laufwerke: DVD Brenner von LG, 1 TB Festplatte von Samsung, 200 GB Festplatte von Maxtor
OS: Windows XP

Ich würde gerne Anno 1404 mit allen Details spielen können. Außerdem ruckelt Red Faction Guerrilla, wenn ich zu viele Gebäude abreiße. Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn ich Crysis Warhead mit vollen Details spielen könnte und ich möchte mal herausfinden ob DirectX 10/11 wirklich etwas bringen !


----------



## kreta 14 (5. März 2010)

* CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+ @2.43ghz
* Kühler: Boxed
* MainboardASRock 939NF6G-VSTA
* RAM: 2gb Samsung ddr 
* Grafikkarte: Ati Randeon 3650 256mb
* Sound: Onbord
* Netzteil: 350 Watt Oem
* Case: Oem midi tower
* Monitor: 19Zoll 1280 mal 1024 \1920 mal 1080
* HDD 300gb seagate
* Laufwerk: Lg Dvd Brenner Pata
* Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP 3 32bit 
So nun zu mir ich bin 13 
Komm aus Kiel und bin ein Nachwuchs Nerd mit Hüftlahmer Hardware 

Zu meinen Problemen
Kein Aktuelles Spiel läuft auf nem Einkerner.
Meine HDD ist der teilweise auf auftretenden Geräusche nach kurz darvor denn löffel abzugeben.

Meine Wünsche 
Spiele wie Colin McRae: DiRT 2,Assasins Creed 2,Anno 1404 flüssig bei mittleren Details spielen zu können. 
Hoffentlich könnte ich euch überzeugen wenn nicht ich habs versucht.


[URL=http://img638.imageshack.us/i/dsc01815b.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## tscho (5. März 2010)

Hi PCGH-Team!

Mein System:

*Betriebssystem:* Windows XP Professional 32Bit und Linux Ubuntu (welches aber nicht funktioniert)
*CPU:* Pentium 4 @ 3.15GHz (Standard 3.00GHz)
*Motherboard:* ECS Elitegroup Mainboard 848P-A Sockel 478
*RAM:* Corsair 512MB DDR & MDI 256MB DDR (leider hab ich keine Typenbezeichnung)
*Festplatte:* Samsung 160GB IDE (auch leider keine Typenbezeichnung)
*Laufwerk:* Compact Disk DVD ROM IDE(leider keine Typenbezeichnung)
*Laufwerk:* Philips DVD + RW 824 IDE
*Netzteil:* 300Watt (leider noname)
*Grafikkarte:* XFX Geforce FX 5700LE 256MB
und noch irgendein noname Kartenlesegerät

Ist ein Chiligreen PC mit ziemlichen Macken.

Probleme:
Es geht hauptsächlich um schulische Arbeiten. In Medientechnik zum Beispiel schneiden wir Videos, bearbeiten Bilder usw. Für die Bearbeitung brauche ich Stunden, da einfach zu wenig Rechenleistung vorhanden ist. Auto CAD, diverse Planungssoftwares lasten ihn auch aus so dass ein anständiges Arbeiten nicht gewährleistet ist.
Wenn ich ihn starte und dann Musik höre oder Film schaue oder spiele stürzt der Ton ab und der PC hängt sich auf. Windows neuinstallieren keine Änderung.
Außerdem ist der PC sooo... langsam. Braucht sehr lange Daten von der Kamera auf den PC zu laden.
Seit längerem geht auch das Brennen von CD's nicht mehr. (Der Brenner wird nicht erkannt)
Zum Spielen wie ihr seht: Hardware ist müll es ruckelt sogar GTA San Andreas.

Warum ich?
Ich würde gerne eine leistungsstarke Hardware besitzen mit dem ich meine schulischen Arbeiten professionell und stressfrei erledigen kann. Desweiteren würde ich auch gerne mal GTA 4, Crysis sowie auch andere Top PC Spiele mit höchsten Grafikeinstellungen ohne irgendein Ruckeln spielen, damit ich auch ich mit meinen Freunden positiv mitreden kann (bis 4xAA oder höher).

Selbst kann ich mir als Schüler leider keine Rundumerneuerung leisten.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen und verbleibe

mit den nettesten und hoffnungsvollsten Grüßen
euer tscho


----------



## Low (5. März 2010)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 
Board: M4A785TD-V EVO  
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß-Clock`ner 
Ram: G.Skill DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 
VGA: HD4200 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 
Netzteil: Cougar 550 W CM 
OS: Windows 7 64Bit
Gehäuse: Xigmatik Mitgard (mit Fenster)
Brenner: LG IDE DVD Brenner (der extrem laut ist)

Spielen kann ich mit dem PC ganz vergessen. Die HD  4200 ist halt nur für Office. Seit fast 3 bin ich (Spiel) clean . Ich  kaufe mir keine Übergangsgrafikkarte wie viele andere. Den PC den ich davor hatte war ein öder P4 und eine 7300 LE. Spielen konnte ich damit auch vergessen. Meine Onboard  Grafik ist besser als die 7300LE. Das Gehäuse meines jetzigen Computers hat ein Fenster. Leider fehlt mir das nötige know how um den Innenraum auf Vordermann zu bringen. Würde gerne mal wieder ein aktuelles Spiel mit Hohen Einstellungen Spielen ohne das es eine Diashow ist. Ein richtig coolen PC wie auf vielen Bildern im "Zeigt her, Eure PCs" Thread wäre echt Klasse.


----------



## Kazimodo (5. März 2010)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Kazimodo (5. März 2010)

*Erst mal vorweg*:
Es  wurde mal wieder eine super Aktion in die Welt gesetzt, Daumen hoch 
*

Das System derzeitige System*

*Mainboard  :*Gigabyte X48-DS5
*CPU:*Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
*Grafikkarte:*Leadtek  Geforce 8800GTX
*Ram:*2x OCZ RPR1066 1Gb
*Netzteil:*OCZ  ModXStream Pro 600W
*Festplatte:*Samsung HD501LJ    500 Gb
*Laufwerk:*Samsung  CDDVDW SH-S203B
*Gehäuse:*Xigmatek Midgard
*Monitor:*LG  Flatron M228WA
*Soundkarte: *Creative X-Fi Titanium
*Betriebssystem:*Windows  7 Ultimate x64

*Die Probleme:*

-  So gut wie jedes Spiel, dass ich besitze (sei es Crysis oder CSS , sei       es Anno 1404 oder Warcraft III) läuft nicht korrekt: Es treten bei       Spielzeiten über 30 min immer wieder     Artefakte auf, je Spiel  mal mehr, mal      weniger störende. Außerdem kommt es in bestimmten  Zeitabständen zu nervenden      Rucklern(egal was für Detailstufen und  Auflösungen eingestellt sind)
- Wenn der Pc  länger im Betrieb war (etwa bei einer LAN oder bei      Hausarbeiten in  Word > 5/6std.) kam es vor, dass er einfach einfriert      oder  abstürtzt.Nach einer gründlichen Formatierung ist das jedoch viel       seltener aufgetreten.
- Die Temperatur und die  Lautstärke meiner Grafikkarte machen mir      sorgen. Ich überwache sie  mit MSI Afterburner und beim Singleplayer in      Call of Duty MW2 z.B.,  steigt die Temperatur nach den ersten Minuten auf      99°C und/obwohl  (!) die Lüfter-geschwindigkeit bei 90% liegt. Im idle      Betrieb sind  es immerhin ~80° bei 85% Geschwindigkeit.

*Die Hintergrundgeschichte:*

Es  passierte letzten Frühling: Die Maus reagiert nicht mehr, der PC ist  leise, er ist eingefroren. Ich schalte ihn über meine Steckdosenleiste  aus, will ihn wieder hochfahren, aber es passierte nichts. An diesem Tag  konnte ich nicht ahnen, dass die Steckdosenleiste mir nahezu den ganzen  Computer zerschossen hatte. Nach mehrmaligem bestellen und mehrmaliger  Rückgabe neuer Komponenten in der Hoffnung, dass nur entweder das  Netzteil oder der Prozessor kaputt sei, habe ich letztendlich  herausgefunden dass noch gesetzliche Gewährleistung bestand. So schickte  ich meinen Rechner komplett ein. Die Reklamation dauerte mehrere  Monate. Nach einem drei-viertel Jahr hatte ich wieder einen halbwegs  funktionierenden Pc unter dem Tisch stehen.

Das Ergebnis:
-  einfache Wakü defekt(Pumpe defekt, wurde nicht ersetzt, Umstieg auf  Lukü-.-)
- defektes Mainboard(wurde nicht ersetzt)-> neues gekauft  (oben genanntes)
- immer noch untaugliche Grafikkarte(obwohl 2mal  Reklamiert und beim Hersteller "reparieren" lassen)
- durchgebrannte Kaltlichtkathoden
- defekter  Arbeitsspeicher (wurde aber ersetzt)
- defektes Netzteil ( wurde  ebenfalls ersetzt)

*Warum soll mein PC frisiert werden?:
*
Mein  Pc soll eine "Frisur" bekommen, da ich seit knapp einem Jahr kein Spiel  mehr normal und ohne Probleme spielen und Filme nicht mehr ohne  nervende Lüfter-geräusche genießen kann. Abgesehen von dem Stress und  dem hin und her durch die Reklamationen bin ich selber nicht in der Lage  meine Fehler zu beseitigen.Zumal mir Abitur und   Führerschein gerade bevorstehen.Und wie jeder  andere hier wäre ich für ein System-upgrade unglaublich dankbar.

In diesem Sinne ...
wünsche  ich allen viel Glück 

MFG Kazimo 



http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/cimg0368lk3nfvzm.jpg


----------



## Kazimodo (5. März 2010)

sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Moni Thor (5. März 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
  dann will ich auch mal meine System reinstellen.
Zunächst einmal meine Komponten:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940BE @ Xigmatek Achilles
Mainboard: DFI LANparty DK-M2RSH (790FX-B)
RAM: 2x 2048MB OCZ Gold Edition DDR2-1066 (OCZ2G10064GK)
Grafikkarte: Palit nVidia GeForce 9800GTX+ @ Arctic Cooling Accelero/Turbo Module
Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 525W
TV-Karte: Hauppauge WinTV 878/9
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner: LG GH22NS40, SATA
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundret 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 32Bit (TV-Karte läuft nur unter 32Bit..)

  Warum mein System: Ich bin ein Zocker! Ich möchte auch in Zufunkt neue Spiele auf möglichst hohen Qualitätsstufen (zb: atm Crysis/Anno Max Quali) spielen können. Außerdem hab ich dann was dem i7 von nem Freund was entgegen zu setzten 

So Bild: Bild: pcghgp9s.jpg - abload.de

Gruß Jan

EDIT: Ach, Bilder anhängen geht ja auch xD So ungewohnt..


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. März 2010)

ich hab derzeit nen e6750 am laufen mit 4 gb ram (gskill low voltage 1066er ddr2)
auf nen asus p5q flankiert wird das von einer 260er gtx (55nm) die aber bei dem prozessor einfach mal unterfordert isst.. ein quad core wäre was tolles und nen neues netzt teil oder aber nen gemoddetes mit nen leisen blauen lüfter (alpenföhn??? ) derzeit schleif immer nen kabel im netzt teil wenn ich es anschalte....is auf dauer auch nit wirklich gesund denke ich ma ^^ 

also wenn mann hier wünsche äusern darf nen quad für nen sockel 775 system und nen leises netzteil bzw das alte gemoddet. wenn ihr das machen könntet wäre ich schön glücklich ^^ 
mfg Alex


p.s.

vlt nen leisen kühler für ne 260er gtx ^^ (55 nm)


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2010)

Ich "stolzer" Besitzer eines MD8000 Medion PC´s welcher abgesehen vom Ersatz des Netzteils durch ein Enermax Liberty 400W Netzteil und der Grafikkarte durch eine Club3D X800GT sich noch in völligem "Originalzustand" befindet. Leider habe ich 4 Mäuler zu stopfen so daß ich mir etwas "vernünftiges" leider nicht erlauben kann...


Sind das genug Gründe für Euch ???


----------



## Silent Lain (6. März 2010)

Nachdem ich mir vor knapp 3 Jahren ein System aus folgenden Komponenten:
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
-XFX N680 iLT SLI
-2 x 2048 MB GEIL Black  Dragon (PC-6400) CL4
-MSI 8800 GTS 320 GB
-Thermaltake SopranoRS  100 VG6000BWS (Schwarz (Hochglanz)
-SilverStone Strider  ST56F 560 Watt
-LG GH-20NSRB
-Hitachi HDP725050GLA360  500 GB
-Windows XP
leisten konnte, bekam das System ein kleines Update von:
-einer ehemaligen ext. HDD Western Digital  WD2500JB-00REA0
-Samsung HD103SJ 1 TB  (SpinPoint F3)
-Creative Soundblaster  X-Fi Xtreme Music
-XFX Geforce 9800 GTX
-Corsair 800D Obsidian
-Windows 7 Home Prem
,welche jetzt alle verbaut sind (8800 angestöpselt per 4Pin Molex>PCI-E Power Connector Adapter, dient als Physx).
Bisher gab ich mich bei Crysis mit 1280x1024, High Details, 2 AA/8 AF und bei Anno 1404 mit 1680x1050, mid Details, 2 AA/8 AF mit relativ moderaten FPS und einige kleine Ruckler hier und da zufrieden. Brennende Graslandschaft bei Far Cry 2 ist schön mit anzusehen, auch bei mittleren Einstellungen noch. Doch mitlerweile giert es mich nach mehr, nachdem ich einige schöne Beispiele im Internet gesehen habe, welches Performance und Qualität vereint, allerdings ist das mitlerweile für meinen Geldbeutel als Gymnasiast ein absolutes no go geworden, da ich demnächst den Führerschein machen möchte und leider kein Geld mehr für Hardware Updates für die nächsten Paar Monate übrig bleiben wird.
Was ich sonst noch tun kann ist beten.

Edit: Achja, ein Bild vom System...myimg.de - kostenloses Bilderhosting


----------



## Misui (6. März 2010)

Fangen wir erst damit an was "frisiert" werden sollte:
CPU
Mainboard
Ram
Gehäuse
Grafikkarte
Netzteil
Festplatte
Laufwerk
Windows XP Home Premium
.
.
.
Welche Andwendungen mir zu schaffen machen? Ein Wort reicht: Alle!
alle Spiele die neuer als Need for Speed Carbon sind sind unmöglich zu spielen, und sogar NFSC läuft auf absolut minimalen Einstellungen; Ingame-Einstellungen sowie Qualität in den Treiber-Einstellungen.
Mein System:
1. Generation Intel Pentium 4 1,8GHz, 1 Kern, 256Kb Cache usw.
Irgendein Mobo von MSI (wahrscheinlich MS-6399)
Ati Radeon 9800Pro 256MB
1GB SDRam (wahrscheinlich weniger als 133MHz)

Rest Standard vom Aldi-PC den es im November 2001 für 2397DM zu kaufen gab

Warum mein PC? 
Solltet ihr den PC wirklich in irgendeiner Art und Weise "verbessern" können, dann erst werde ich zu 100% von eurem Fachwissen überzeugt sein.
Eigentlich bin ich es jetzt schon, obwohl ich ganz genau weiß dass ihr hiervon die Finger lässt 
Sinn und Zweck meines ersten Posts(!) hier in diesem Forum ist, dass ihr euch nicht zu sehr aufregen solltet, weil euer PC Crysis "nur" auf "High" schafft und nicht auf "Ultra-High".

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Misui

P.S.: Ich habe eine gigantische 80GB Festplatte! (Dauervoll)


----------



## Zeto89 (6. März 2010)

Ihr dürft gerne mein alten PC etwas mehr Tuning verschaffen 
Komponenten:
ASUS P6T 1366
Intel Core i7 920
3x 2 GB G.Skill DDR3 1600
ASUS ENGTX285
Corsair H50 WaKü
Lancool K62 Tower
APX Flip Up LS
ASUS Xonar HDAV 1.3 

So, nun zum schlechten Teil.:
Enermax Liberty 500W
LB DVD Dual layer Brenner
Seagate 320GB HDD

Also bei mir wäre das Tuning relative Kosten günstig!

Ein Moderner Bluray Player / Brenner
850  watt netzteil by Corsair
und evtl. ein paar Intel SSD´s

*träum*

MfG


----------



## Mr.Kenji (6. März 2010)

*Die Hardware:*

CPU: Intel Pentium 4-550 "Prescott" @3,4GHz
Motherboard: MS-7091
Speicher: 2x 256MB + 2x 512MB Samsung DDR PC3200
Festplatte: Western Digital SATA 250GB + extern 250GB per FireWire
Grafikkarte: Leadtek WinFast 7900GT/GTO 256MB
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Player
Laufwerk: Lite-On SOHW-832S DVD-R/RW
Netzwerk: 100Mbit PCI Karte, da der Onboard und seit längerem defekt...
Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower 530W
Gehäuse: UV-aktives Acrylglas-Gehäuse + 4x vier-farbige LED Lüfter, Schwarzlicht leider kaputt...
Betriebsystem: Windows XP Home
*
Die Probleme:*

An Weihnachten hat mein Desktop-Rechner seinen Dienst quittiert. Letzte Woche kamm ich dann wieder zum Semesterende nach Hause.
Beim Hochfahren ist das System, dann erst 10 Sekunden immer gelaufen und hat sich dann immer wieder in sekunden Abständen ein- und ausgeschaltet. Ich dachte mir es wird wohl das Netzteil kaputt sein, da es sich um ein uraltes 300W Netzteil handelte. Darauf hin hab ich dann das BeQuiet PurePower 530W bestellt.
Als das Netzteil dann diese Woche angekommen ist, hab ich es eingebaut. Leider war das Netzteil aber nicht das Problem. 
Ich hab dann gesehen, dass der CPU-Kühler sich gelockert hatte und wohl die Überhitzung des Prozessors das Probelem verursacht hat. Einige Zeit und einer blutigen Verletzung später hab ich dann den Kühler neu monitert.
Beim starten des System ist der PC beim Intel Logo immer hängen geblieben. Anschließend hab ich das ganze System auseinandergenommen und nochmals alles untersucht und wieder zusammengebaut. Zu testen hab ich dann nicht gleich wieder alles in das Gehäuse eingebaut, was auch der Grund ist warum die Hardware momentan neben den Gehäuse steht (Siehe Bilder ). Leider bestand der Fehler weiterhin.
Nachdem ich ziemlich ratlos war, hab ich das System dann eigentlich aufgebeben und mich dazu entschlossen nach dem Fermi-Release mich nach neuer günstiger Hardware umzuschauen.
Als ich dann Heute das PCGH Gewinnspiel gesehen habe, hab ich das System noch schnell wegen den Fotos wieder eingeschaltet, damit die Lüfter leuchten. Das lustig daran war, dass das System dann ohne Probleme hochgefahren ist. Hab ja vorher nur ca. 20 mal versucht, das System zu starten...
Naja, wie auch immer. Beim Versucht diesen Beitrag zu schreiben ist, das System dann direkt 2 mal gecrashed und ich hab auf das Laptop gewechselt weil es mir zu dumm wurde immer neu anzufangen. 

Kurz und knapp: PC stürtzt einfach ab und ich weiss nicht warum...

An neueren Games würde ich gerne Battleforge und Borderlands spielen. Die Frames sind in beiden Games ziemlich am Ende. Starcraft II Beta wäre auch ganz schön, wenn es besser laufen würde... 
*
Warum mein PC?*

Vorallem das UV-Acrylglas-Gehäuse hat in meinen Augen richtig Potential. Mein Bruder hat das damals um über 200€ gekauft, aber irgendwie sind wir wohl nicht so gute Casemodder  und haben das Ding nie brauchbar hinbekommen.
Es wäre schön, wenn ihr daraus was Tolles basteln könntet. Ich würde sonst wohl in den nächsten Monat Hardware um ca 400€ reinklatschen und es dabei gut sein lassen.
Das Gehäuse ist natürlich ATX-Standart, aber Ihr könntet daran bohren, sägen, basteln oder was auch immer und sollte daran was kaputt gehen wäre das auch nicht tragisch.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. März 2010)

Mr. Kenji

Träume ich oder sind das die letztlich vorgestelllten 4-LED-Lüfter, welche kein Mensch mit einem Funken Geschmack verbaut? 
Ich kanns kaum glauben, aber es scheint war.. Sollte der PC etwa als Weihnachtsbaum dienen? -Dann ist es verständlich 

Was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## Mr.Kenji (6. März 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Mr. Kenji
> 
> Träume ich oder sind das die letztlich vorgestelllten 4-LED-Lüfter, welche kein Mensch mit einem Funken Geschmack verbaut?
> Ich kanns kaum glauben, aber es scheint war.. Sollte der PC etwa als Weihnachtsbaum dienen? -Dann ist es verständlich
> ...



Die Lüfter sind von Akasa. Die gibt es glaub gar nimmer zu kaufen. Irgendwie verständlich 
Das Gehäuse inc. Lüfter ist alles über 6 Jahre alt. Mein Bruder hat das damals gekauft und war richtig teuer mit Schwarzlicht und den Lüftern. Das Schwarzlich weilt schon des längerm nicht mehr unter uns.
Er hat dann auch mal die aktuelle Hardware dort hinein umgebaut weil die Andere noch wesentlich älter war.

Meiner Meinung nach optisch aktuell ein Mega-Fail und preislich viel zu teuer gewesen.
Aber als ich das Gewinnspiel hier gelesen hab, dachte ich mir wie die anderen Bewerber halt auch ein Versuch ist es Wert und für ein Special vielleicht sogar genau das Richtige.
PCGH würde da denke schon was brauchbares hinbekommen den  

Ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich die Hardware selber demnächst ausrüste werde ich wohl einfach ein billig Gehäuse kaufen und das Ding wieder in den Keller stellen.


----------



## Bandit (6. März 2010)

So, dann will ich auch mal 

MB:  Asus P5Q-EM
CPU: Intel(r) Core(tm) 2 Duo/65nm E6300/6320  Stepping:B2
RAM: 2*Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4 + 2*CM2X2048-6400C4DHX (=6GB)
Graka: Ati Radeon HD 4870 (1024MB)
HDD1: Raid 0 aus 2*Hitachi HTS545032B9A300 (2.5'', 320GB, 5400rpm)
HDD2: WDC WD5000AAJS-00YFA0 (3.5'', 500GB, 7200rpm)
DVD: Sony Optiarc AD-7240S
Netzteil: Cooler Master RealPower M 620W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rush Case
OS: Win Vista Business x64

Wo hakt es:
- angefangen hat es bei GTA IV, egal bei welcher Auflösung (denke liegt an CPU)
- naja, ansonsten dann alle aktuellen Titel (Borderlands, OF Dragon Rising, Crysis Warhead, ...)
- wie ihr sehen könnt, passt nach den Grakaupgrade das DVD-LW nicht mehr richtig ins Gehäuse, liegt an den Stromanschlüssen

Warum mein PC:
- er sollte in den kleinen Format erhalten bleiben (klein und handlich)
- er sollte schon etwas leiser werden
- ich sehe da für euch die Herausforderung, mehr Leistung in ein kleines Gehäuse zu packen bei leiser Kühlung 
- ich wollte schon länger meinen PC aufrüsten, aber leider blicke ich ehrlich gesagt net mehr durch bei den ganzen Sockelwirrwarr, welcher nun der beste in Sachen Preis/Leistung ist und da habt ihr ja sicherlich die besseren Durchblick  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dann bleibt mir nur auf die eventuelle Antwort zu warten, schönes WE an alle


----------



## Einer von Vielen (6. März 2010)

Wirklich eine geile Aktion!
Und deshalb mach ich jetzt auch mal mit!
Mein PC ist eine echte Krücke...Da ich einen 23'' Monitor habe (1920x1080) muss ich die meisten Spiele auf mittleren Details spielen, damit sie nicht ruckeln, was ich echt nicht toll finde, da ich eine schöne Grafik liebe

Überzeugt euch selbst, hier ist mein PC:

*Prozessor:*    AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ BE @ 3,2GHz
*Kühler:*         Xigmatek Apache
*Grafikkarte:*  HIS Radeon HD3870 IceQ3 512MB
*Mainboard:*   Asrock A770 CrossFire
*RAM: *           2GB GeIL DDR2-800
*Festplatte:*   Samsung HD322HJ 320GB
*Gehäuse:*     Chieftec BH-01B-B-B
*Netzteil:  *     Chieftec 500W
*Laufwerk:*     Samsung SH-S223C
*Lüfter:* 
*-92mm:*        2x Enermax UCEV9 Everest
*-120mm:   *    1x Tacens (weiß nicht wie der heißt)
*OS:*               Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit

Wie ihr seht, ist der PC wirklich nicht mehr der Schnellste, dazu kommt noch das Gehäuse, dass sehr wenig Belüftungsmöglichkeiten bietet (nur 92mm Lüfter und einen 120mm Lüfter hinten).
Das Laufwerk ist beim Lesen/Schreiben sehr Laut, so wie der Rest des PCs auch.

Folgende Spiele laufen z.B. nicht wirklich gut:
-Mass Effect 1 (mit hohen Details max. 30fps)
-Avatar (auf max. wirklich eine tolle Diashow^^)
-Anno 1404(bei großen Städten hängt's auf maximal, was wohl an der CPU liegt)
-Gothic 3 (Ruckelt sogar auf mittleren Details)
-Burnout Paradise (mit mittleren Details kann man's gut spielen, nur wenn man in Tunneln ist, wird's Teilwiese unspielbar!)

Da ich ein ziemlicher Rollenspielfan bin, stehen dieses Jahr noch ME2, TW2, Gothic 4 und vielleicht DSA: Am Fluss der Zeit auf dem Plan, was ich mit meiner jetzigen Hardware wohl abhaken kann, vor allem weil meine bestellte HD 5770 defekt war!

Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, die Bilder habe ich schnell mit dem Handy gemacht.

*Update:*
Eine große Herauforderung, wäre der Prozessor! Ich wette, dass ihr den nicht höher als 3,2-3,3GHz bringt (Wenn ihr's überhaupt versucht^^)

Ich hoffe, dass ich dabei sein werde und denke, wenn sich das wirklich bewahrheitet, dass ich meinen PC nicht wiedererkenne (im positiven Sinne^^)


----------



## helleye (6. März 2010)

Servus,

hier die Daten meines PCs:

Gehäuse: Chieftec Bigtower blau (genaue Bezeichnung vergessen, aber schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen )
Mainboard: Abit IX 38 Quad GT
CPU: Intel Q6600 @ 3Ghz
Kühler: Aquacomputer cuples Evo an airplex Evo 360 Radiator
RAM: OCZ Reaper-X DDR2-1000 4GB
Grafikkarte: Elitegroup Geforce 8800 GT Accelero S1 Edition 512 MB
Netzteil: Tagan TG500-BZ PipeRock 500W
Festplatten (SATA): 


    Maxtor 160GB (ganz alt)


             Samsung 250GB (alt)


             Samsung F1-Serie 640GB
 DVD-Brenner (SATA):    LG GH20NS15
TFT: Dell 2407WFP-HC 1920x1200 24"
OS: Windows 7 Professional x64

Probleme:
Primär kommt die Grafikkarte bei den hohen Auflösungen des 24" TFTs ins schwitzen. Durch die geringe Speicherausstattung ist vernünftiges spielen bei aktiviertem AA in voller Auflösung meistens nicht möglich.
Gerne würde ich auch einmal GTA IV in voller Pracht erstrahlen lassen, das geht aber leider mal gar nicht 
Riesen Probleme macht auch, in Ermangelung eines passenden Laufwerks, das Abspielen von Blu-ray Filmen.
Die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist im allgemeinen ganz ok, ließe sich aber sicher noch durch eine SSD optimieren 
Da das Gehäuse ziemlich alt ist hat es keine Front-USB / eSATA Anschlüsse. Außerdem ist momentan nur die CPU an die WaKü angeschlossen. Da der Radiator recht leistungsfähig ist wäre gut denkbar das Mainboard und die Graka mitzukühlen. Umfangreiche Gehäusearbeiten (bzw. ein neues ) würden sich also anbieten.
Falls ihr meinen PC tunen wollt entstaube ich ihn vorher auch noch, da dürfte die Entscheidung doch leicht fallen!

Hier noch einige Bilder:

http://img7.myimg.de/PC16005c.jpg
http://img7.myimg.de/PC2eb930.jpg
http://img7.myimg.de/PC3c1276.jpg
http://img7.myimg.de/PC4f533d.jpg


Beste Grüße

HellEye


----------



## knarf0815 (6. März 2010)

[FONT=&quot]moin alle

möchte mich nicht selbst bewerben da mein pc recht ordentlich ist 
cpu q9550 4x2,83
board asus p5q
ram ddr2 kingston 2x2048 mb pc 6400(400mhz)
grafik gigabyte 260 gtx 576 mhz
netzteil corsair 650 watt
laufwerk lg gh22lp20
festplatte samsung hd322hj
win xp(sp3)
und ein paar lüfter

aber der pc meiner eltern wäre vielecht eine herrausvorderung für pcgh 

cpu amd athlon 64 3200+ (2000ghz) + arctic cooling copper silent 2 tc
board asus a8n sli deluxe
ram ddr 2x1024 mb kingston pc3200 (200mhz)
grafik 6600gt (aopen?glaube ich, oc zwecklos)
netzteil power star 400 watt
laufwerke 1x floppy , 1x dvd/cd-rom (no name)
festplatte seagate barracuda sata 120 gb
win xp (sp3)

nun ja mit dem teil wird sogar nfs undercover zur ruckelparade (und nebenbei heizt die gpu mit 100°c den raum)
kartenlegen geht ohne probleme 

warum der pc meiner eltern ?
weil ich denke das pcgh an seine grenzen stoßen wird 
und es eine schwere aufgabe werden würde da was rauszukitzeln


[/FONT]


----------



## knarf0815 (6. März 2010)

sorry 
ich nochmal 
hab die bilder vergessen


----------



## Fransen (6. März 2010)

Hallo Redaktion,

Durch Zufall bin ich auf der PCGH-Startseite auf eure Aktion: 'PCGH frisiert ihren PC' gestoßen und getreu dem Motto: 'Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt', bewerbe ich mich hiermit um einen Stellplatz in eurer Schrauberwekstatt.

Kommen wir erstmal zu meinem derzeitigen PC:

*Prozessor:*    AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ EE
*Kühler:*          WaKü (Alphacool - low-budget).
*Grafikkarte:*  Radeon X1950XT 256MB
*Mainboard:* Asus M2N-E
*RAM: *            2GB Corsair DDR2-800
*Festplatte:*   Samsung HD250HJ
*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon Rebel9
*Netzteil:  *     Tronje 550W
*Laufwerk:*      Samsung SH-S223C
*OS:*               Windows 7 Ultimate x32

Einige werden mich sicherlich noch kennen, vor nicht allzu langer zeit war ich noch ziemlich Aktiv hier im Forum und es war quasi mein 'zweites' zu Hause.
Danach haben sich meine Hobbys/Interessen allerdings ziemlich verändert, sodass ich nun lange nicht mehr so aktiv bin wie ich es früher mal war.

Meine neue Leideschaft ist nämlich die Fotografie und alles was damit zu tun hat.
Daher bin ich wohl eher ein Exot unter den vielen Bewerbungen hier.

Der Fokus bei mir liegt eher auf Bildbearbeitung (Photoshop CS3/Lightroom/Photomatix), sowie Verwaltung jener - als auf Gaming etc.

Wie man an meinem PC sehen kann, treffe ich dabei ständig auf neue Probleme, da er mittlerweile doch ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist und gerade in Sachen Bildbearbeitung schnell an seine Grenzen stößt.
Häufig ist der Arbeitsspeicher maßlos überfüllt, Stapelverarbeitungen stocken - da die CPU und der langsame Ram nicht mithalten können oder die Festplatte ist randvoll, da die RAW-Dateien den freien Speicher auf der Festplatte quasi 'auffressen'.
Und als wäre das nicht schon genug, macht der PC auch noch lautstark auf sich aufmerksam und röhrt wie ein Traktor.
Die Effienz des Netzteil und der Komponenten mal ganz aussenvor zu lassen.

Was ich mir sehr wünschen würde, wäre ein für die Bildbearbeitung/Bilderverwaltung ausreichend schneller PC - mit viel Speicherplatz, der auch nach langen Nächten mit vielen Bildern nicht unangenehm durch seine Lautstärke auffällt und dazu noch recht genügsam im Umgang mit Strom ist.
Also ein perfekter Begleiter für den harten Alltag eines ambitionierten Hobby-Fotografen.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Calenn (6. März 2010)

Hi, habe bei den News gerade diese wunderbare Aktion gesehen und wollte auch mal die Chance nutzen und mich bewerben.

Mein Rechner ist momentan folgendermaßen aufgestellt:

Prozessor: AMD A64 3200+ (754er Sockel)

Mainboard: Asus K8V SE Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Sapphire 9600XT mit 128Mb Ram
RAM: 2x Kingston DDR400 mit je 1Gb und 1x 512Mb
Sound: SB 128bit
Festplatte: Maxtor 6Y080L0 80Gb
Laufwerk: Pioneer DVD-ROM DVD-105SZ
              LG DVD-Brenner GSA-4120B
              Floppy
Gehäuse: noname Big Tower
Netzteil: be quiet BQT P4 400W-S1,3
OS: Windows XP (SP3)

Ich spiele leidenschaftlich WOW.
Da mein Monitor vor kurzem den Abgang gemachet hat und ein neuer ins Haus kam (24 Zoll 1920x1080) hat mein PC große Probleme diese Auflösung (mit minimalen Details) darzustellen.
Manchmal überrascht es mich, dass viele Sachen man mit einem Rechner machen kann, dessen Komponenten auch schon 8 Jahre alt sind 

*Warum gerade mein PC?* 
Da es leider keine Abwrackprämie für PCs geben wird, ist es eine gute Möglichkeit eine alte Energieschleudern aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen


----------



## andyv (6. März 2010)

Hallo,
  ich versuch auch mal mein Glück mit meinem zusammen gewürfelten Sorgenkind

*Komponenten*:

  Betriebssystem  Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit
  CPU  DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6400, 2133 MHz (8 x 267)
  CPU Lüfter Zalman CNPS9700 LED
  Motherboard   Asus P5Q (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
  Netzteil OCZ GameXStream 700W
  Arbeitsspeicher Geil Black Dragon 4x1024MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM) CL4-4-4DDR2-800
  Grafikkarte Gainward  NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (512 MB)
  Monitor  Samsung SyncMaster T220
  Soundkarte  Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic
  Festplatte  SAMSUNG SP2504C ATA Device (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
  Festplatte  SAMSUNG SV6003H ATA Device (60 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
  Optisches Laufwerk  EDE 8HENG1AV SCSI CdRom Device
  Optisches Laufwerk LG  HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10 ATA Device
  Gehäuse NoName


*Beschreibung der Anwendungen, Probleme & Begründung der Frisierung:*

  Außer mal zum WOW zocken oder Bewerbungen Schreiben schalte ich den PC gar nicht mehr an.
  Da er nicht nur ewig zum hoch fahren brauch sondern sich auch wie ein ganzer Schrank voller Lüfter anhört mach ich schon oft nen bogen drum.
  Zwar kann ich die Lüfter (3Gehäuse Lüfter) ab stöpseln was ihn leiser macht, aber dadurch klettern die Temps im Leerlauf in die 50C Richtung.
  Das einzige was richtig aber total ungewollt Funktioniert ist die Filterung der Raumluft so das ich ihn mindestens alle 2Wochen aussaugen muss…

  Das letzte Game was ich so versucht hab zu Spielen war Dragon Age aber bei einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 sah es einfach nur ******** aus.
  WOW könnte auch besser aussehen, hab alles unnötige dort abgestellt wie Gräser Schatten usw.

Mich plagen auch viele miniruckler oder ständige Keine Rückmeldung diverser Programme wie Office, Firefox oder zB nen rechtsklick auf dem Desktop brauch manchmal ewig.

  Ich benutzt den PC mehr oder weniger auch zum Musik hören und einige zeit, bis mich die neben geräuche nur noch genervt haben, als Media PC am Fernseher.


Imageshack - cimg0437m.jpg - Uploaded by Imageshack user

Imageshack - cimg0438v.jpg - Uploaded by Imageshack user

Imageshack - cimg0439.jpg - Uploaded by Imageshack user


----------



## Igraîne (6. März 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

ich reiche euch hiermit meine Bewerbung für das Umgestalten meines PC´s ein

hier die Facten, womit ihr euch dann rumschlagen dürft:

Computer    
Betriebssystem    Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack    Service Pack 3

Motherboard    
AMD Athlon(TM) 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 5200+
Arbeitsspeicher    2 GB
BIOS Typ    Award (09/11/07)

Anzeige    
Grafikkarte    NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT  (512 MB)

Multimedia    
Soundkarte    Creative SB Live! Sound Card

Netzwerkkarte    NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet  (192.168.220.100)

 ich hoffe, dass reicht für den ersten Eindruck.

da ich gerne das neue Bioshock bzw. die neuen Shooter spielen möchte, und das Intro am Ruckeln ist, würde es mich freuen, wenn ich zu den 3 Gewinnern gehören würde 

liebe Grüße Igraîne


----------



## jack1991 (7. März 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
 hiermit reiche ich meine Bewerbung für das Aufrüsten meines PC´s ein.
 CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E4400
 Mainboard: Asus Maximus 2 Formula
 RAM: Adata DDR2 800+ Extrem Edition (4 mal 1 GB)
 Grafikkarte: Elitegroup Geforce 8800GT, 512 MB
 Netzteil: Asus A-45GA Power Supply (450 Watt)
 Festplatte: Western Digital 640 GB
 Festplatte: Unbekannt 320 GB
 Optisches Laufwerk: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H44N SCSI DcRom Device
 Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 32 bit

 Beschreibung/ Anwendungsprobleme:

Bei Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 kommt die Grafikkarte auf meinen 22 Zöller schon an ihre grenzen, vom CPU ganz zuschweigen. Da müssen alle programme im Hintergrund beendet werden. Und selbst dann sind noch kleine Ruckler zu vermerken. Ich möchte aber vorallem das neue Bad Company 2 und viele weitere neue Spiele auf möchst mögliche einstellungen auf meinem 22 Zöller genießen, doch mit meinen jetzigem System ist das nicht möglich.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Ihr mein PC aufrüstet, da mir als Schüler einfach das Geld dafür fehlt. Das was ich habe investiere ich, doch es reicht nicht. Bitte helft !!!


----------



## Gamer_07 (7. März 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team ,

dann möchte ich auch mal mein Glück probieren.

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad 9450 
Mainboard: XfX 780i 
Ram: 4GB OCZ DDR2 800MHZ
Grafikkarte: gainward 9800GTX
Netzteil: Be Quiet 750Watt
Festplatte Western Digital 320GB
Laufwerk: DvD Brenner
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion  590
Betriebssystem: Win7 Home Premium 64bit


Ich schaue sehr gerne Filme, höre Musik und spiele sehr gerne am PC (Crysis, GTA4, usw.). Ich wollte schon lange auf Blue Ray umsteigen aber leider war mir bisher dieser Schritt zu teuer auch das Spielen auf höheren Grafik Details oder Auflösungen verkraftet mein Rechner nicht mehr.
Des Öfteren bearbeite ich auch selbst Videos wobei auch hier wieder das System Probleme macht teils wegen Abstürzte oder langer Render Zeit oder überhaupt das Öffnen des Programms verweigert. 
Leider hängt die Hardware in vielen meiner Einsatzgebiete hinter her und das System scheint auch nicht ganz rund zu laufen wie man es sich eigentlich wünscht. 
Auch ich bin noch Schüler sodass ich leider nicht die Möglichkeit habe nach einer gewissen Zeit nach belieben aufzurüsten da es einfach zu konstspielig für mich wäre. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn auch ich zu den 3 Gewinnern gehören würde. 

Gruß Gamer_07

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4849405/PC-023.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-4849409/PC-004.jpg.html


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2010)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> sorry
> ich nochmal
> hab die bilder vergessen



Du musst editieren.


----------



## Creepa (7. März 2010)

Hi liebe PCGH-Team,
hier ist erstmal die Beschreibung meines PCs.

CPU: Intel E6600
Mainboard: Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe
Ram: 3Gb (1x2 und 1x1) DDR2-667 Kingston ValueRam
Grafikkarte: Geforce 7950GX2
Netzteil: NoName (Power) 420Watt
Laufwerke: WesternDigital WD6400AADS und Toschiba CD/DVDW SH-S183A 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Wie ihr unschwer erkennen könnt, gehören die meisten Komponenten schon zum alten Eisen. Die Grafikkarte ist sehr laut und frist für ihre Leistung Unmengen an Strom. Der Ram ist leider mit dem MB nicht wirklich kompatibel, weshalb er nur mit 533Mhz läuft. Das MB ist soweit eigentlich okay, aber die neuen CPUs verlangen eben einen neuen Sockel. Eigentlich hatte ich ein Bequiet Netzteil mit 600Watt. Leider ist es jedoch abgeraucht. Meine Lieblingskomponenten sind Windows 7 und meine Laufwerke, die brauchen nicht getauscht werden. 
Spielen würde ich zu gerne Crysis und Borderlands. Beides wunderschöne Dia-Shows auf meinem Rechner. Selbst bei dem AltShooter HL2 muss ich fast 1min warten bis ein Level zwischen geladen hat. Auch aktuelle Racing Games wie Colin McRae Dirt 2 kann ich einfach nicht genießen. Ich lese immer wieder die Tests der Grafikkarten auf eurer Seite und seufze bei den Angaben der Auflösungen (ich muss häufig auf 1024x768 runterschalten). Auch beschäftige ich mich häufig mit CAD-Programmen, wobei hier die CPU stark limitiert und man schonmal 2 Stunden auf ein Bild warten muss. Es wäre unbeschreiblich, wenn ihr es fertig bringen würdet, dass ich mich nach dem Abi (April bin ich fertig) mal wieder meinem Laster ZOCKEN zuwenden könnte.
Genau deshalb nehmt mich: Erfüllt einem armen Abiturienten seinen letzten Wunsch, bevor er in das tiefe Loch fällt, welches die abgeschlossene Schule hinterlassen wird und tragt dazu bei, dass er sich daraus wieder hocharbeitet.

Die Grafikkarte dürft ihr selbstverständlich behalten. Sie ist immerhin ein schönes Stückchen und macht sich in jeder nostalgischen Sammlung gut.

Ich hoffe, ich gewinne eure klasse Pimp-My PersonalComputer Aktion.
Liebe Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Darkdriver (7. März 2010)

Mein PC muss unbedingt gepimpt werden. Ich habe seit einem Jahr ein GTA IV herumliegen und kann es nicht spielen, da es mein PC nicht derblast. Neuere Spiele laufen auch nicht mehr so rund und bei CoDMW2 wird mein PC inzwischen schon zum Staubsaugergebläse. Inzwischen geht mein Rechner auf die 4 Jahre zu, wobei die Technik sicher bereits zwischen 4 und 5 Jahre alt ist. Als Student habe ich leider keine so dicken Taschen, da ich im Monat keine 300€ zur Verfügung habe (bei freier Kost+Logie).

*Prozessor:* Core Duo 805, 2,66Ghz (Laut der dummen Chip das Übertaktungswunder, was aber nie funktioniert hat bei mir, abgesehen davon voll der Stromfresser)
*Kühlung:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (inzwischen schon der zweite)
*Ram:* 2 GB Ram PC-667 CL4 Kit Twin2X2048-5400C4
*Motherboard:* 8n-SLI Pro nForce4 Intel Edition (mit meinem Prozessor gar nicht kompatibel komischerweise laut Hersteller)
*Festplatte:* 2*250GB Samsung SpinPoint P120 SP250 (meine Festplatten schicke ich sicher nicht mit, falls ich gewinne)
*Netzteil:* Sharkoon SilentStorm 620W ATX22
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Hybrid Radeon X1800 XT, 256MB GDDR3 (21073-05-20)
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Xaser III (älter als mein jetziger PC)
*Laufwerke: *zwei Samsung Brenner (genauer Typ unbekannt, bin aber zufrieden damit)

Link zum *Bild*:
http://s7b.directupload.net/images/100307/r3fsp6lt.jpg

Sorry für die schleche Qualität aber das ist immer so mühsam den PC von seinem Platz wegzukriegen, da er zwischen Wand und Schreibtisch steht. Der Kabelsalat drinnen sollte aber erkennbar sein.


----------



## Master-Thomas (7. März 2010)

Zum Donnerwetter!! 
ich muss mich mal wieder outen-wie kriege ich hier nen Bild rein??
wenn ich oben das Icon öffne steht da -geben sie die URL Adresse ein ??
wäre für Hilfe (bitte einmal für Blö...bin über 40) sehr dankbar.
Tom


----------



## Darkdriver (7. März 2010)

Entweder du fügst das Bild als Dateianhang deinem Beitrag hinzu oder du ladest es ins Internet (irgendein Bildhoster) und gibst dann den Link zum Bild ein. Das machst du wenn du auf den Button mit den Bergen und der Sonne klickst (links neben der Sprechblase). Wenn du nur den Link einfügen willst, ohne, dass das Bild angezeigt wird, nimmst du den Button mit der Weltkugel und dem Kettensegment.


----------



## Snake92 (7. März 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bitte ich Sie mein PC aufzurüsten.

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E4400
Mainboard: Asus P5GC-MX/S
Ram: Unbekannt 1 GB ( 2 mal 512 MB), 533 MHz
Grafikkarte: Colorful GF 9600GT LP, 512 MB
Netzteil: Asus A-45GA Power Supply (450 Watt)
Festplatte: Seagate 320 GB
 Optisches Laufwerk: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H44N SCSI DcRom Device
 Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 32 bit

Beschreibung/ Anwendungsprobleme:

Hallo, wie Ihr sicher schon bemerkt habt gehört meine Hardware schon zum alten Eisen. Spielen kommt schon garnicht mehr in frage, da es nur in einer Diashow endet. Ich würde gerne das neue Battlefield Bad Company 2 wie auch viele neu erschienenen Tittel in voller pracht auf meinem 24" TFT genießen. Bitte liebes PCGH-Team, macht mein PC wieder spieletauglich!!!


----------



## DerPater (7. März 2010)

Prozessor: AMD Sempron 3000+ (Sockel A)
Mainboard: ASRock K7S41GX
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GB G-Skill F1-3200PHU1-512NT (DDR 400)
Grafikkarte: G128A Leadtek WinFast 6600GT
Festplatte: WD 1600 mit 160 GB
Netzteil: Levicom 450W Visible Power
Kuehlung: Grafikkarte:  Zalman Al/Cu VGA Kuehler
              CPU: Weiss ich nicht mehr, sieht aber sehr nach Zalman aus.
Laufwerke: Ein Brenner und ein normales DVD-Laufwerk von LG
Betriebssystem: Windows XP (2. Service Pack, glaub ich)
Gehaeuse: Da mein altes Gehaeuse kaputtgegangen ist, habe ich mir in einer Nacht-und-Nebel Aktion ein Gehaeuse aus Holz gebastelt. Nicht sehr gelungen und auch nicht ansehnlich, aber es erfuellt notgedrungen seinen Zweck. 

Probleme mit Anwendungen/Spiele:
Durch diesen etwas leistungsschwachen Computer habe ich voellig die Lust am pc-spielen verloren. Zur Zeit arbeite ich auch nur noch an meinem Laptop, da der weniger stoeranfaellig ist.
Selbst alte Spiele wie CoD2, Sims 2 oder DTM Race Driver 2 laufen nur auf niedrigster Aufloesung/niedrigen Details(mit einem 19 Zoll TFT), und selbst da stockt es manchmal.
Meine Hobbys Videobearbeitung und Spiele/Webseiten Progammierung kann ich mit diesem PC nur sehr schlecht ausueben, der Sempron hat halt schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, selbst iTunes stockt beim suchen nach Musik 

Meine Festplatte verhaelt sich komisch, rattert ziemlich laut/ laeuft instabil, hatte schon ein paar Datenverluste, bis jetzt laeuft sie aber noch. 
Die Grafikkarte biegt sich ziemlich durch, aber wenn ich den Luefter noch weiter lockere, fliegt dieser sicher ab.  
Ich benutz den Computer nicht mehr oft, deswegen weiss ich nicht mehr alles genau, aber es gibt bestimmt noch mehr Schwachstellen. 
Ich freue mich auch sehr ueber ein neues Gehaeuse 
Insgesamt ist der Computer einfach mordsmaessig langsam 

Hier 2 Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit freundlichen Gruessen,
Martin


----------



## Master-Thomas (7. März 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team!

Bewerbung für einmal "frisieren"

I 5, 4 Physikalische Kerne, DDR 3 Ram das wärs?!

Momentane Hardware:

Coolermaster Dominator Xcalade CM 690
CPU E-8400
Asus P5Q Pro (P45)
OCZ PC2-8500 Gold Edition
Sapphire HD 4870 512MB GDDR5
Corsair 620 W
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB
Creative Sound Blaster  X-FI Xtreme Gamer
LG GDR-H20N S-ATA
Laing DDC-1 Plus 12 V, Enzotech SCW REV.A, Magiccool Kühler
Win Seven, aus Zeitmangel immer noch RC,32   weil Punkbuster nicht auf 64 Bit lief

ende 08 zusammengestellt wie ich gerade auf den Rechnungen sehe, war es damals, wie auch von euch empholen, wichtiger Takt zu haben da es kaum (keine) Spiele gab die für 4 Kerne geschrieben waren. Dies hat sich zwischenzeitlich geändert wenn es auch immer noch keinen Durchbruch auf breiter Front gibt, so möchte ich doch für aktuelle und zukünftige "Hardwarefresser" gerüstet sein. GPU seitig ist natürlich DX 11 die Herausforderung,und bei meiner der fehlende Speicher zu bmängeln.
Da ich letztes Jahr in Afghanistan war und mir dafür extra einen Läppi zugelegt habe wartet der PC wie man auf den Bilder sieht immer noch auf die finale Fertigstellung.
Ihr sollt meinen PC nehmen -
weil er noch nicht so alt ist das Ihr gleich einen neuen bauen könnt 
weil er nicht so neu ist das es nichts zu tun gäbe
weil, wenn Ihr das macht, ich den Diskussionen mit meiner Frau aus den Weg gehe


----------



## Master-Thomas (7. März 2010)

Danke Darkdriver, manchmal ist man aber auch wie verbrettert


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. März 2010)

Hört auf hier so viele Bewerbungen zu schicken!  Meine Gewinnchance sinkt zu stark^^


----------



## Japser (7. März 2010)

Hallo!

Erst einmal die Systemdaten:

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 540, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
Mainboard: ELITEGROUP ECS P4M900T-M2
RAM: 2GB (2x 1GB Aeneon DDR2-800 (400MHz)
GPU: Geforce 6600 GT 128MB
Festplatte: ExcelStor Technology J680 (76 GB)
Laufwerk: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-M1802 ATA Device
Netzteil: Super power 400W
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (32-bit)

Das Mainboard verträgt keine PCI-e Grafikkarten, immer wenn ich eine PCI-e Grafikkarte eingebaut habe und ein Spiel spielen möchte (egal ob ein Spiel wie WC3 oder CoD 4), stürzt der PC nach kurzer Zeit ab (meistens direkt beim starten des Spiels, manchmal hält er sich aber noch 10 Minuten). Wenn er nicht sofort abstürzt, dann kann ich CoD 4 auf niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen. Ich würde aber auch gerne Spiele wie BFBC2 oder SupCom2 spielen. 

Ich würde mich gigantisch freuen, wenn ich die PIMP-Aktion gewönne.
Danke,
Euer Jasper


----------



## spuckyxl (7. März 2010)

Hallo an euch hier ist meine Bewerbung und mein PC

CPU        : Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2400 Mhz 

Mainboard  :  Asus P5KPL-VM/S
Arbeitsspeicher 2 x 2 GB DDR-800 SDRAM (5-5-5-15@400Mhz ) (4-4-4-10@266 Mhz

Grafikkarte : Nvidia Geforce GTX260 192 SHADERN 65 Nm

Laufwerke  : 1X DVD Rom LG
             1X DVD Brenner LG GSA H58N beide über ATA mit dem Mainboard erbunden

Festplatten      :1x320 GB 
                        1x 250 GB
Netzteil         :  Be-quitNetzteil 550Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows7 Ulitimate64Bit
Gehäuse          : Termaltheke Soprano
Satkarte         : Technisat sky star 2
Monitor          : LG Flatron W2242T 24 Zoll

Warum meinen Rechner aufrüsten?ganz einfach ich möchte gern HD Videos schneiden und würde gern ANNO 1404 in voller Pracht genießen aber leider stören ab und zu komplette Bildaussetzer den genuß allso wen ihr herausforderungen liebt dan nehmt mein System euch mal vor ich möchte einmal den unterschied erleben wen der Rechner perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt ist 

LG Danielv


----------



## Jacky2000 (7. März 2010)

Und hier mal meine Bewerbung und mein PC:

CPU        : Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2333 Mhz 
 Mainboard  :  Asus P5W DH del.
Arbeitsspeicher 2 x 2 GB DDR-800 Samsung (6-6-6-18@400Mhz ) 
 Grafikkarte : ATI Radeon 4850 512MB
 Laufwerke  : 2X DVD-RW LG
Festplatten      :1x 650GB WD6400AAKS
                 1x 750GB WD7500AAVS
                        Netzteil         : NoNameNetzteil 550Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows7 Ultimate32Bit
Sound: SB Audigy
Gehäuse          : BlueLine
Monitor          : LG W226WTQ 22" + AMW 22"

Warum gerade ich?
In erster Linie würde ich bessere Points beim "Folding" erreichen, und damit der Medizin usw. viel besser helfen können. (PC läuft eh 24h am Tag, und da kann er auch noch nebenbei arbeiten )
Spielen? Eher nicht. Ist er mir auch zu langsam dazu. 
Videoschnitt, Grafikbearbeitung, Programmierung ist da eher mein Metier.
Falls ihr also auch einem NichtExtremGamer eine Chance geben wollt, nehmt mich.

LG
Peter


----------



## MiLuWa (7. März 2010)

Bewerbung für das Gewinnspiel:

CPU: *Core 2 Quad Q6600*(seit einer Woche @ 2880MHz)
Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2*(seit einer Woche)
Mainboard: *Asus P5Q-Pro*
RAM: *4x1GB Kingston HyperX*
GPU: *XFX 9800GTX+*
HDD: *Seagate ST3500320N 500GB* 
CD/DVD-Laufwerk: *LG* (genaueren Namen kann ich grade nicht nennen)
NT: *Tagan 480W*
Gehäuse: *Thermaltake Soprano*
Soundkarte: */*
OS: *Windows 7 Prof 64bit*

Nutze PC zum:
-zocken
-Musik hören
-Filme gucken
-designen
-surfen

Gründe:
-Die HDD hat schon 2x ihren Geist aufgegeben (eingeschickt, zurückbekommen) und oft waren viele wichtige Daten weg. Viele Programme zeigen mir, dass die HDD eine Performance von 48% hat und viele Kopierfehler macht. Eine neue und schnellere wäre sehr wünschenswert.
-Das Gehäuse ist jetzt schon 5 oder 6 Jahre alt und ist nicht auf dem neusten Stand und klappert oft (Frontklappen).
-Der Lüfter der Grafikkarte ist so laut, dass ich ihn beim zocken mit dem Headset noch hören kann.
-Spiele viel GTA4 und andere neue Spiele. GTA4 sieht, seitdem ich einen neuen Bildschirm habe, schlecht aus, da ich kaum Details hochstellen kann. Den Schatten habe ich gleich ausgelassen. Die FPS belaufen sich Nachts auf so 30.
-Das Netzteil wird sehr Warm und ist auch schon etwas älter. 480W werden schon knapp.
-Das LG Laufwerk ist billig und ziemlich Laut.
-Eine Soundkarte wär echt der Hammer. Der OnBoard-Sound lässt zu wünschen Übrig.

Bild: (Anderer CPU-Kühler)
BILD
Weitere Bilder in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Whitly (7. März 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
    erst mal ein großes Dankeschön, dass ihr so ein Gewinnspiel startet.
    Es kommt mir gerade Recht!

  Mein System lautet wie folgt:

  CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2600 MHz Sockel 478
  Motherboard: MSI MS-6701 (Medion OEM)
  Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 512 MB PC 2700 U DDR-166
  Grafikkarte: AGP Medion Radeon  9600TX 128 MB 
  Festplatten: Seagate Barracuda ATA V ST3120023A 120GB
  und eine Seagate Barracuda ATA ST340014A 40 GB
  Laufwerke: ATA Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-105 Brenner
  und ein  ATA Sony DVD-Rom DDU 1612
  Netzteil: FSP Group inc. FSP250-60MDN-120 250W
  Gehäuse: Standard Medion Gehäuse
  Betriebssystem: Windows XP Home Edition 32 Bit

    Ich glaube mein Netzteil ist ein bisschen defekt.  Wenn das Netzteil mehrere Std. von der Steckdose ab war und man ihn wieder ansteckt, muss man ca. 5 Min warten bis er endlich wieder startet.
  Ansonsten sieht man nur wie der CPU Lüfter sich langsam dreht und nichts passiert.


  Warum mein Rechner?
    Nun ja ich bin gerade mit meiner Lehre fertig geworden und bin jetzt arbeitslos.
  Ich lebe noch mit meiner Mutter zusammen, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht arbeiten gehen kann und deshalb schon seit einigen Jahren Harz 4 in Anspruch nimmt.
    Das ganze Geld, welches sie und ich bekommen, reicht gerade Mal, um über die Runden zu kommen. 
    Damals habe ich meinen Rechner zu meiner Konfirmation bekommen. Allerdings ist das jetzt schon 7 Jahre her.
  Es handelt sich um ein Fertig - PC von Medion. 

    Früher hatte er keine Probleme mit den neusten Spielen, aber heute kommt er sogar bei einigen Internetseiten an seine Grenzen.
  Zum Beispiel laufen gewisse Anwendungen bei Facebook nicht flüssig, was ganz schön nervig sein kann. Ich will erst Recht nicht von Spielen sprechen.

  Habe mal versucht Crysis zu spielen, was ich geschenkt bekommen habe.
    Da mein PC nicht die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, habe ich es mit OC versucht.
  Leider konnte ich das nur über Software OC machen. Bin da auf ganze 2.9 GHz gekommen. Bei einer weiteren Erhöhung stürzte er immer wieder ab.
  Nach dem OC konnte ich auch wenigstens das Spiel spielen, nur leider nicht gerade flüssig. 

    Würde auch gerne die neusten Spiele spielen wie Divinty 2 oder Battlefielt Bad Company 2, doch das kann ich mit diesem PC vergessen.
    Da ich nur ältere Spiele spielen kann, wird das auf Dauer langweilig und deshalb nutze ich meinen PC meistens zum Musik hören oder im Internet Surfen.

  Wenn das nicht reicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht 
    PCGH please Pimp my PC 

    LG Whitly


----------



## ogdullum (8. März 2010)

Das ist gerichtet an all diejenigen, die als Begründung für ihr System angeben, arme Schüler, arme Auszubildende, arme Studenten oder Hartz IV Empfänger zu sein: glaubt ihr denn, PCGH ist von der Caritas oder Heilsarmee? 

Sicherlich wird in der Ausgabe, in der von der Aktion berichtet eine B*LD-Story prangen à la "PCGH verschaffte diesem Bedürftigen eine Spielmaschine", weil sich die Redakteure aus vielen bemitleidenswerten Gestalten, den allerallerärmsten aussuchen. Am besten noch garniert mit div. Nachweisen chronischer Erkrankungen, schweren Schicksalen und Bildern vom einsturzgefährdeten Haus mit den 12 Geschwistern.

Leute, hier gehts darum ob ein PC geeignet ist zum Aufrüsten; nicht darum, ob der Besitzer vielleicht gern würde aber nicht das Geld dazu hat!

Übrigens dürft ihr den Kredit für die Versandkosten nicht vergessen.


----------



## Hackman (8. März 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team. Hier meine Bewerbung:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E4300 1,8GHz @ 2,5 GHz / Skythe Ninja Plus Rev. B
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35 DS3P Rev 1.0
RAM: 4 GiB G.Skill PC2-6400 CL5 @ 832 MHz
Grafik: Palit GTX 260 Sonic
Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power, 550 W
Festplatten: 1x 640 GiB WD Caviar Blue, 1x 1TiB WD Caviar Green
DVD: LG GDR-H10N
Brenner: LG GSA H24-N
OS: Windows 7 Pro, 64 Bit
Sound: onboard Realtek
Gehäuse: NZXT Hush

Der Rechner ist zweieinhalb Jahre alt, bis auf die GraKa. Von Anfang an hatte ich ziemlich Ärger mit dem Board, wie viele andere P35 User auch bin ich vom Bootloop-Problem betroffen. Es tritt bei mir zum Glück nur dann auf, wenn ich im oberen PCI Slot eine Karte eingebaut habe. Dann startet er unentwegt neu. Der untere PCI Slot geht, darin steckt eine Wireless N WLAN Karte. Ich hatte 4 verschiedene USB Wlan Sticks getestet, aber alle haben bei Datentransfer zum Einfrieren des Systems geführt. Gigabyte hat meinen RMA-Antrag abgelehnt mit der Begründung, es würde nicht am Board sondern am Netzteil liegen. Habe dann auf das BeQuiet (damals nagelneu) gewechselt und die Problematik war die alte. Ich hab mich dann damit abgefunden meine Creative SB Elite Pro nicht einzubauen zu können und mit dem knacksenden und von Störgeräuschen verwöhnten Onboard Sound klarzukommen. Das Netzteil ist in den 2 Jahren furchtbar laut geworden, und bläst sehr warme Luft aus, auch wenn ich nur ca. 130 Watt ziehe, gemessen mit der alten 7950 Gx2. Natürlich habe ich das NT mit Druckluft gereinigt, ohne Erfolg. Man sieht, ein echtes Problemkind der Rechner 

*Warum gerade mein PC*:
Abgesehen von den genannten "Problemchen" ist der PC doch etwas lahm für aktuelle Spiele. Als riesiger Fan der GTA-Serie würde ich gerne GTA4 zocken, aber daran ist wegen der schwachen CPU nicht zu denken, leider. Bioshock hat in Kampfszenen arg gestottert und geruckelt, dank Übertakten ging es dann, wobei es bei vielen Gegnern immer noch Ruckler gibt. Mehr als die 2.5 GhZ trau ich mich nicht, da ich schon bei 68° bin und der Ram kommt ohne Spannungserhöhung nichtmal über 810 Mhz. Battlefield BC2, mein aktueller Favorit, hat in der Beta um die 30 Frames geliefert, aber da gab es ja noch keine echten High Detail Texturen. Für mich das beste Spiele des Jahres, und natürlich würde ich es gerne mit vollen Details statt auf Mittel spielen!  Und vor allem möchte ich fit für Rage sein 

PCGH, könnt Ihr da was für mich tun? *zwinker*

P.S. ich wohne in Erlangen, da könnte ich ja sogar persönlich vorbeischaun!


----------



## Schasa (8. März 2010)

Hallo,
die Idee ein solches Gewinnspiel zu starten ist echt super!! 

*Mein PC:* HP Pavilion t3237.de

OS: XP Pro
CPU: Athlon 64 3200+ (Sockel 939) @ 2000 Mhz
RAM: 1,5GB DDR (2x 256MB Infineon (OEM) , 2x 512MB MDT) @ 333 Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI X1650 LE 512 MB DDR 2 PCI-e
Mainboard: MSI OEM Board (Amethyst-M)
Festplatte: Seagate IDE 200GB
Netzteil: NoName 300W
Baujahr: 2005

*Das Foto:* erspare ich euch! Innen sieht es aus wie in jedem handelüblichen HP Desktop PC. Viel verändert sich da ja nicht! (für mehr Infos siehe Link oben)

*Die Beschreibung:* Der PC wurde schon bald um 1GB RAM erweitert und eine neue Grafikkarte sollte es sein. Sobald ich aber die geplante ATI X1950pro 512 MB einsetze fängt der PC fürchterlich an zu fieben!! Wahrscheinlich reicht die Leistung des Netzteil nicht aus. Deswegen musste ich bisher mit einer langsameren X1650 LE vorlieb nehmen. Der RAM taktet komischer Weise nur auf 333 Mhz statt der möglichen 400 Mhz!?

Vor allem bei Anwendungen wie Race Driver GRID und Anno 1701 kommt der Rechner arg an seine Grenzen! An Anno 1404 ist gar nicht zu denken...

Bei einem PC ist es mir wichtig, dass er 1. leise ist und 2. nicht zu viel Strom frisst. Deswegen habe ich das gute Stück auch noch so lang wie möglich behalten.

*Warum ICH?*: Sollte mein System in die engere Auswahl kommen, soll es eure Herausforderung sein, einen *stromsparend*en, *flüsterleise*n und "relativ" *leistungsstark*en PC zusammen zu stellen! Ein undervolteter 4 Kern CPU mit einer sparsamen HD 5770 könnte meinem alten Freund neues Leben einhauchen...  (natürlich mit passendem Untersatz...)

Liebe Grüße an die Schrauber von PCGH!

Schasa

PS: Bin auf jeden Fall schon gespannt auf die Systeme in Ausgabe 06/10 und kann es kaum erwarten, sie aus dem Briefkasten zu angeln!^^


----------



## sbg1973 (8. März 2010)

Hallo,

dann schliesse ich mich mal an und stelle den Rechner meiner Freundin vor:

Pentium 4 2,4 Ght (ohne HT)

Windows XP SP2

1,5 GB SDRAM

Geforce 5900XT AGP

Asrock P4V88+ Mainboard

In Ihrem Sinne wünsche ich mir ein Update des Systems, um dem technischen und anderweitigen Leiden ein Ende zu bereiten.

Viele Grüsse,

sbg1973


----------



## hotfirefox (8. März 2010)

*Also die Hardware:*

Phenom II X3 720BE mit Boxedkühler (vom Phenom 9950)
MSI 790FX-GD70
Club 3D Radeon HD 4870 1GB OC Version
2X2 GB OCZ Reaper DDR3 1600 CL7 @1,9 V
Netzteil OCZ ModXStream Pro
Festplatten 2X 160 GB Samsung Spinpoint ( HD160JJ und SP1614C)
Alter IDE DVD Brenner Samsung Writemaster
Sound onboard
Gehäuse Antec Three Hundred
Betriebssystem Win7 64bit


*Was macht dem Rechenknecht zu schaffen:*

Als die Hardware vor einem Jahr angeschafft wurde, lief alles sehr gut doch nachdem ich vor kurzem meinen alten 17" TFT (1280*1024) in Rente geschickt habe und nun einen Samsung SyncMaster 2494 (1920*1080) habe scheint er doch recht schwach auf der Brust. In aktuellen/anspruchsvollen Spielen (AvP, Crysis usw.) muß man nun immer Kompromisse eingehen, sprich die Grafikdetails entweder stark senken oder die Auflösung (und interpoliert auf dem TFT ist net grad schön)
Beim konvertieren von Filmen oder packen von Archiven ist die CPU leider auch nicht grade die schnellste und der Boxedkühler gleicht einem Flugzeugtriebwerk.

*Warum gerade ich?*

Nun ich denke mein PC stelle ein guter ehemaliger Mittelkasse PC da wo man sehr schön daran zeigen kann was sinnvoll ist noch aufzurüsten.


----------



## Freeak (9. März 2010)

Hallo Liebes PCGHX-Team,

ich möchte die Kiste Meines Vater´s (bei euch) ein kleinwenig auf " Frischzellenkur " Schicken.

*Hier die Verbauten Hardwarekomponenten:*

AMD Athlon 64 4800+X2 Sockel 939 (Tausch wäre Angebracht)
Zalman CNPS 9900LED (Kann bleiben)
ASUS A8N SLI-Premium (tausch wäre hier ebenfalls Angebracht)
2x 1GB Corsair DDR1 400er RAM (Logischerweise auch der RAM)
HIS ATI Radeon X1950XTX (Ein neuer Pixelkünstler wäre auch ne feine Sache, Karte der HD 4800er Riege wäre Völlig Ausreichend, allerdings mit 1GB V-RAM)
Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS (kann bleiben, macht auch Heute noch Ordentlich Krach)
SuperFlower PlugN 500 Watt (DRINGENDER AUSTAUCH Nötig(Stromkiller))
2x Samsung 320GB SATAII (Können bleinen, bieten Genügend Speicherplatz)
2x LG DVD Laufwerke IDE (Tausch wäre Schön, muss aber nicht unbedingt)
Antec Three Hundred (Case ist mehr als ausreichend)
Windows XP Home 32 Bit (OS kann auch Bleiben)

*Was macht den PC so Fertig?*

Tja, da die Hardware nun nicht mehr die Jüngste ist gibt es so einige Probleme, das NT ist absolut Energie-ineffizient, und wird im Betrieb sehr sehr Warm, um nicht zu Sagen/Schreiben heiß, auch aufgrund des Alters. Die Grafikkarte Beschränkt durch die 512MB V-RAM liefert gerade in EMPIRE - Total War keine Flüssigen Frameraten mehr frisst aber ohne Ende Strom, die 2GB Arbeitsspeicher sind auch schon so Ziemlich am Limit, weil DDR1, und auch die CPU ist mit 2,4GHz Standardtakt kein wahrer Rechenkünstler mehr und benötigt dennoch mehr Saft als wie mein Prozessor mit 3,4GHz, im Direktvergleich mit aktuellen Top oder gar Mittelklasse CPU´s.

Übertakten geht nicht weil sonst die Komplette Kiste _bei jedem Total War Titel Abschmiert_, (Egal ob Rome oder das neue Empire) lediglich mit Standardtakt Optimal Betreibbar.
Im Allgemeinen ist/wäre die Optimierung auf ein Stromsparenderes System ein absolutes muss.

*Weswegen gerade dieser PC?*

Tja, aufgrund der Energiesparmaßnahmen ist ein Modernerer PC vonnöten, aber mangels Finanzieller Mittel ist die Auf- sowie Umrüstung einfach nicht drinnen. Weswegen der Austausch einiger Komponenten, wie eben gerade des Netzteils ein echter Fortschritt wäre, und eine neue CPU Arbeitet im Idle mit weniger Takt und ist aufgrund des geringeren Fertigungsprozesses von 45Nm auch in Spielen noch Stromsparender wie der Momentane Prozessor.

Grüße Freeak


----------



## L4m3r (9. März 2010)

*Liebes PCGH-Team,*

ich freue mich zunächst erst einmal hier an Board sein zu dürfen.
Immerhin ist dies mein erster Beitrag bei Ihnen im Forum.
Ich habe durch einen Freund von dieser tollen Aktion gehört und ich dachte mir, dass ich nichts zu verlieren habe und es voller Hoffnung mal probiere.

Meine Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

*Netzteil:* Trust 420W
*Mainboard:* ABIT I-N73H
*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E5200
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2048 MB DDR-2 RAM
*Grafikkarte:* ATi Radeon HD 4870 / 1024MB / GDDR5 RAM
*Laufwerke:*
 1x Festplatte Samsung HD753LJ (750 GB)
 1x file:///E:/DCIM/Camera/2010-03-09 15.09.20.jpgLG DVD-RAM GH22LS30
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Home Premium x86

Darüber hinaus betreibe ich eine externe Festplatte über E-SATA.

*Fotos vom Innen -und Außenraum des Rechners:*

http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/1.jpg
http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/2.jpg
http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/3.jpg
http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/4.jpg
http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/5.jpg
http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/6.jpg
http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/7.jpg
http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/8.jpg


*Warum gerade meinen Rechner?*

Zuerst einmal muss ich sagen, dass ich nicht zufrieden bin mit dem PC. 



Wie man den Fotos entnehmen kann, musste ich mir den E-SATA Anschluss durch die Front des PC legen, da sich die nachgerüstete Blende immer verbiegt, wenn man den E-SATA Stecker einstecken will - das sieht einfach unschön aus.
Mein Prozessor wurde durch einen Freund einmal mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste bestückt. Er meinte, dass sie alles bisher Dagewesene in den Schatten stellt. Es war eine Art flüssiges Metall und bildete beim Auftragen eine Spiegeloberfläche. Leider hat der gute Mann nicht berücksichtigt, dass man diese Paste wohl nur mit Kupfer-Kühlern verwenden darf. Zu Anfang war ich recht froh, da der Lüfter nun wirklich leiser war als vorher - aber nach 2 Wochen dann die Überraschung - mein Rechner fuhr nicht mehr hoch. Denn diese Paste zerfraß meinen Kühlkörper und meine CPU beinahe mit! ( Bilder: http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/DSC00014.JPG , http://www.0815-Board.de/pcgh/DSC00018.JPG ) --> Daraufhin gab er mir seinen Kühler und er verwendete handelsübliche Paste. Nun der CPU läuft wieder, aber ...
Meiner ehemalige Grafikkarte (GeForce 8800 GT) hat diese Aktion nicht geschmeckt, da sie den Dienst gleich quitierte. Daraufhin habe ich bei eBay eine gebrauchte ATi Radeon HD 4870 ersteigern können, die leider unschöne Geräusche macht, wenn es zu 3D Anwendungen kommt (Es hört sich an, als ob etwas schleifen würde). Zudem fehlt ihr auch die Plastik Abdeckung, sodass ich quasi den Lüfter mit der Hand anhalten könnte. Aber immerhin war sie für ca. 80 Euro recht billig zu haben.
Mein Netzteil hat keinen Ausschaltknopf. Immer wenn ich den PC herunterfahre, muss ich alles, was an der Steckleiste mit dranhängt, auch ausmachen (Den berühmten "roten Schalter" umlegen). Dann sind meine Boxen, Handy Ladegerät, etc. gleich mit aus.
Aufwändige 3D Anwendungen lassen sich ohnehin nicht in voller Pracht genießen. Man muss immer an den Details schrauben und Dinge wie Anti-Aliasing ausmachen...

Das waren eigentlich schon meine Hauptanliegen und ich hoffe Ihnen meinen Rechner überreichen zu dürfen, damit sämtliche Anliegen endlich mal verschwinden und ich in Ruhe am Abend eine Runde spielen kann ohne lästiges Ruckeln und den lauten Geräuschen aus dem PC. 

MFG
Ch. Herrmann


----------



## NCphalon (9. März 2010)

Das is meine Bewerbung:

*- Eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Komponenten des PCs, der frisiert werden soll (CPU, Mainboard, RAM, Grafikkarte, Netzteil, Laufwerke und Betriebssystem):*

Intel Core2 Duo E6750 @ 3,6GHz/1,3V
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
2x 2GB OCZ Reaper HPC DDR2-1066 CL5 @ DDR2-1080
Gainward HD4850 Golden Sample 512MB @ 700/2200
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 320GB
be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W
Xigmatek Midgard

*- Ein Foto des Innenraums Ihres PCs*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- Eine Beschreibung, welche Anwendungen/Spiele Ihrem PC zu schaffen machen und optional eine Begründung, warum wir uns gerade Ihrem PC annehmen sollen*

Naja also Anno 1404 hat nervige Nachladeruckler, mit Vue 8 Bilder rendern dauert sehr lang un Videos konvertiern brauch auch ewig.

Ihr müsst meinen net auswähln, wär aber schön 

Ich hab halt kein Geld um irgendwas groß daran zu ändern deshalb klopf ich mal an eure Pforte


----------



## Bruce112 (9. März 2010)

na wenn das so ist hab ihr mein 8600 gs karte zu eine passiv gekühlten karte gemacht von den AGP FX 5200 kühler draufgemacht.

siehe bilder damit kann ich nicht Battliefield zocken auf höchste einstellung 

Ich hoffe wenn ich das wieder zürück bekomme das es ziemlich frisert ist mit den 4 zahlen groß drauf steht 5870 ATI he he

Intel Quad 6600@3.6ghz@Vcore 1.45
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R
XFX 260GTX XT Performance 3D Grafikprozessor (GPU): 730 MHz, Shader: 1520 MHz, Speicher: 1160Mhz
Megahelm rev.B
4Gb DDR 2 /800mhz (MDT)
Bequiet 600 Watt
Windows 7 / 64 bit


----------



## Oslo (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dann möcht ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Aber bitte nicht vom Hocker fallen bei den Bildern 

Netzteil : ( No Name ) 500 Watt
Mainboard : Fujitsu Siemens D2190-A
CPU : Pentium 4 HT 3,4 Ghz
Ram : 2038 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
Grafikkarte : Onboard ( Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family  (128 MB) )
Laufwerk : SAMSUNG SP1203N ATA Device  (120 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Betriebssystem : Windows 7

Ich glaub ich zeig erstmal die Bilder und mach dann meine Begründung.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/oslo-albums-mein-derzeitiger-pc-2663-picture37500-nicht-schoen-aber-selten.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/oslo-albums-mein-derzeitiger-pc-2663-picture37501-hier-hab-ich-noch-einen-feinmaschigen-stoff-von-aussen-angeklebt-um-den-staub-etwas-draussen-zu-halten.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/oslo-albums-mein-derzeitiger-pc-2663-picture37502-der-innenraum-mit-eingesetzten-lufttunnel.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/oslo-albums-mein-derzeitiger-pc-2663-picture37503-freie-sicht-auf-den-cpu-luefter-der-linke-luefter-hat-ein-waermefuehler-wobei-ich-den-fuehler-verlaengert-habe-damit-die-waerme-im-oberen-teil-wahrgenommen-wird-und-der-luefter-auf-diese-waerme-reagiert.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/oslo-albums-mein-derzeitiger-pc-2663-picture37504-der-lufttunnel-selber-hat-auch-noch-ein-luefter.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/oslo-albums-mein-derzeitiger-pc-2663-picture37505-der-kleinere-luefter-ist-fuer-den-luftunnel-und-der-groessere-fuer-den-innenraum.html

Mann erkennt wohl schon das es nicht das Beste ist, aber es ist meins und es geht ganz gut  .
Mit dem selbstgebauten Lufttunnel hab ich es geschaft das der P4 auf ca. 55 Grad im Betrieb bleibt, für eine Wakü hab ich momentan leider nicht das nötige Kleingeld.
Der Nachteil ist nur ...ich muß ihn oft sauber machen, ist der reinste Staubsauger  

Aus dem gegebenheiten heraus konnte ich bisher es mir immer nur erlauben Simcity 4 zu spielen, allerdings auch nur mit eingeschränkten Optionen.

Würde auch sehr gerne das neue Anno 1404 spielen, war schon sehr begeistert von den Vorgängern und dem ersten Teil. Nur wenn mann sich die Daten ansieht, sollte schnell einem klar werden das da nicht viel drinn ist mit dem Spielvergnügen .

Möchte, wenn das Geld wieder stimmt, erstmal mir ein neues Board holen wo ich dann die CPU raufsetzen kann und von da an aufrüsten. Von Null auf Hundert schaff ich momentan leider nicht. Obwohl ich schon Vorstellungen habe vom meinem neuen System ...am liebsten gleich mit Mehrkern-Cpu und mit einem SLI-Verbund bei der Grafik 

Naja ...ich glaub mehr brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn´s klappt 

Aber allen hier viel Glück dafür.

LG Oslo


----------



## Razor001 (9. März 2010)

Moin,

also erstmal ein großes Lob an das PCGH Team für diese Aktion. 

Nun zu meinem System:

Mainboard: Asus P5Q (P45)
CPU: Intel E6600 @ 2,4ghz @ Boxed Kühler
RAM: 2x2gb Kingston DDR2 @ 1066mhz 
Grafikkarte: MSI 8600gts 
Laufwerke: 2xSeagate Barracuda 7200.10 250gb
                LG GH22NS40
Netzteil: Corsair VX 550W
BS: Win7 x64


Ich würde gerne Anno 1404 und Empire Total War auf hohen Details spielen können, auf meinem aktuellen System laufen diese Spiele nur gerade so und selbst auf niedrigen Details ruckelt Anno manchmal schon.

Dazu bearbeite ich mit diesem System Bilder und Videos und da dauert das Rendern manchmal schon eine halbe Ewigkeit.

Geld ist aktuell leider auch keins da, also selber aufrüsten kann ich nicht.

MfG Razor


----------



## foxx1 (9. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein PC, der schon seit vielen, vielen Jahren treu an meiner Seite steht kommt jetzt auch langsam in das Alter, in dem ein umfassendes Upgrade nötig ist. Kurz zusammengefasst: Er pfeift wortwörtlich aus dem letzten Loch und ist sicherlich kurz davor über den Jordan zu gehen. Wer sich die folgenden Komponenten anschaut, weiß auch warum 

*Die Komponenten:
*
CPU:              AMD Athlon 1400 Mhz
Mainboard:      WinFast K7S 741MG
RAM:              1x512MB DDR 333 von Infineon und 1x512MB DDR 333 von Samsung
Grafikkarte:      ATI Radeon 9700 NonPro
Netzteil:          Linkworld  LPG6-430WP (430Watt)
Festplatte:      1xSeagate Baracuda 120GB und 1xSeagate BAracuda 80GB
CD Laufwerk:    DAPKPG J81INOPU SCSI CdRom Device
DVD Laufwerk:  LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B
Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP3

*Warum ich mitmache und was ich spiele:*

Wer sich die Zusammenstellung anschaut, erkennt sicherlich direkt, dass ich nicht wirklich viel mit dem PC anstellen kann. Jedoch laufen Spiele wie Kotor 1 und Kotor 2 sowie Counterstrike tadellos (toitoitoi) und haben mich durch die ein oder anderen langweiligen Semesterferien gerettet. Die Spiele die eingeschränkt laufen, sind meist weit über 5 Jahre alt. Ich würde nun gerne mal wieder aktuellere Spiele spielen. Besonders wenn man sich die Berichte und Screenshots auf PCGames anschaut, merkt man, dass man einiges verpasst und es entsteht ein bisschen Neid auf Besitzer eines aktuellen PCs

Vielen Dank für diesen Gewinnspiel. Hat Spass gemacht mitzumachen.
foxx1


----------



## FTW7750 (9. März 2010)

Wie schon oft genug erwähnt hat man  als Schüler kaum Geld für neue Hardware.
Ich mach diese Jahr meinen Abschluss(erw. Sek 1) und  leider komme ich deswegen mit meine Lackierarbeiten nicht so richtig  weiter. Ein Teil musste ich sogar nocheinmal komplett entlacken, weil  der Lack abblätterte (Ich bin schon fast mit dem Festplattenkäfig fertig ).
Ein frisierter PC wär das absolut beste  Abschlussgeschenk das es gibt.

Meine Hardware:
CPU:                  X2 7750 BE  mit Scythe Andy Abopr.  
GPU:                  HD4870 1GB
MB:                     MSI K9A2 Platinum
RAM:                  4GB G.Skill DDR2-800 CL5 
HDD:                   Samsung HD322HJ   
NT:                     OCZ  ModXStream Pro 600W
Gehäuse:             Lian Li PC-6070 Plus Schwarz
Sound:                Onboard Realtek
Betriebssy.:         Windows XP Home 32bit
Laufwerk:           LG GH22NS30-RB

Meine  Probleme:
1.Bei Spieln wie Empire Total War kommt es immer wieder zu  Aussetzern, besonders bei vielen Einheiten.

2. Ab und zu hängt  er sich nach der Passworteingabe auf so das ich ihn neu starten muss und  das nervt.

3.Nach Brennvorgängen lässt sich manchmal das  Laufwerk nicht mehr öffnen.

Wünsche:
Ersten wäre es geil wenn  ihr ihn fertig lackieren und die Kabel sleven könntet.
Zweiten wäre  ein 4 Kerner genial um auch Empire Total War Massenschlachten zu  spielen. 
Drittens eine ordentliche Soundkarte, da mein Headset schon  eine riesige Klangverbesserung mit sich gebracht hat und ich will gar  nicht erst wissen was eine Soundkarte bringt.


Wegen den  Büchern im Bild der eine Teil der notwendig ist zur Befestigung wurden  entlackt und bis jetzt noch nicht neu lackiert.


----------



## reaper90 (9. März 2010)

Mmh ja, dann versuche ich hiermit auch nochmal mein Glück. Vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel!

Mein Rechner ist mittlerweile schon 5 jahre alt, jedenfalls ein großteil der komponenten. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Spieler, allerdings hab ich jetzt, nachdem ich mit WoW aufgehört habe und mich anderen Spielen zuwenden wollte festgestellt, dass das teil für neuere Spiele viel zu wenig Leistung hat. Für die Prince of Persia spiele hats gerade noch so gereicht, CS 1.6 ging auch problemlos (welch wunder^^) CS Source bringt die Kiste ordentlich ins schwitzen. Assassins Creed hat bei diesem System gar nichts gemacht. Auch Spiele wie Crysis finde ich sehr interessant, sind aber falls sie überhaupt laufen viel mehr mit einer Diashow zu vergleichen, als mit einem Action Spiel. Generell würde ich gerne mal überhaupt neuere Titel flüssig spielen können, wenn möglich mit höchsten Details, bin da immer ziemlich deprimiert, wenn ich sehe wie meine Freunde so Games flüssig zocken können und einfach alles nur geil aussieht und ich hier mit uralt Games vorlieb nehmen muss... Aber naja, als Schüler hat man nicht immer das Geld für einen Rechner der die gewünschte Leistung erbringt. Deswegen nehme ich hier diese Großartige Chance war und trage meinen Rechner hier ein. Als Begründung, warum mein System genommen werden sollte reicht denke ich die Komponentenliste:

CPU: AMD Athlon64 3000+ (1,8GHz)
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect 512MB
Grafikkarte: GeForce 2 MX/MX 400
Mainboard: ASUS A8V-Deluxe
Sound: Onboard Realtek
Festplatte: 80GB Maxtor S-ATA 
Netzteil: 430 Watt Levicom
Gehäuse: CM Centurion5
OS: Windows XP Service Pack 3
Laufwerke: AOPEN DVD Laufwerk; Samsung DVD Brenner

Bild: p1010271kob8.jpg - abload.de

Das Bild ist etwas überbelichtet durch den Blitz, das wesentliche ist aber erkennbar.

Zuletzt noch Viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern, ich bin gespannt auf die Wahl des PCGH Teams.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
reaper90

P.S.: wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit der Systemplatte und von wegen Datenschutz, müsste man die mit einschicken? Macht bei mir zwar kaum einen Unterschied, da ich das Teil vor kurzem formatiert hab aufgrund Software/Treiberfehlern, aber hab hier im Forum noch keine Antwort gelesen. Danke


----------



## ainxiety (10. März 2010)

Guten Abend die Herren,

super Gewinnspiel, wie ich finde!

Hier die Daten meines Rechners:
-------------------------------

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Motherboard: Epox EP-9NDA3+
Grafikkarte: GeForce 6800  (128 MB)
RAM: 2 x 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM
HDD: WDC WD1600JD-00HBB0 & noch 2 160'er
Netzteil: ToPower SilentEZ 400W
DVD: LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9SV
OS: WinXP Prof SP3 32Bit & Ubuntu 9.10 32Bit
Gehäuse: Chieftec ( inne wohl etwas verstaubt  )

Ich fände es klasse wenn ihr meinen Rechner frisieren würdet denn:
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Wer sitzet so spät nachts vor seinem Rechner?
Es ist ainxiety mit einem Kaffeebecher!
Er hält die Maus fest in dem Arm,
Und auch die CPU ist schon lange warm.

"Computer, Computer was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht?"
"Merkst, aixienty, du die Langenzeiten nicht?
Die Ladezeiten, die dir schon einen Bart wachsen lassen!"
"Mein Computer, du hast Recht - ich kann es nicht fassen!"

"Computer, Computer du bist einfach zu alt.
Sogar Eclipse macht dich schon kalt!
Mal eben was spielen? - Du bist doch ein Witz!
Ist doch schön wie er wartet und vor dir sitzt."

"ainxiety und hörest du nicht den Deal?
Vom tollen PCGH Gewinnspiel?
Neue Komponenten für mein altes Getrieb'?."
"Wow, es wär schön wenn es nicht beim Alten blieb."

"Willst feiner Computer du neuen Speicher?
Für Programmieraufgaben ist das sicherlich leichter.
Vielleicht ein Spiel aus einer anspruchsvollen Sparte?
Wir hätten für dich die nötige Grafikkarte!"

"ainxiety, ainxiety siehst du nicht dort?
Das PCGH Forum am fernen Ort?"
"Computer, Computer ich seh es genau.
Das Team ist genial - fast wie meine Frau "

"Wir wollen dich, du bist so schön alt.
Du wirst sonst nicht schneller - auch nicht mit Gewalt."
"ainxiety, ainxiety nun bewirb dich doch endlich.
PCGH macht das schon - ist doch selbstverständlich."

Der Browser ist endlich gestartet - draussen wird es schon hell.
Schlaflose Finger - dennoch, ainxiety, schreibt schnell.
Er strengt sich an - wenige Pixel um den Submit Knopf zu greifen.
In der Hoffnung euch noch rechtzeitig zu erreichen.


----------



## Schockoholiker (10. März 2010)

Meine Bewerbung:

DER PC:

Mainboard: Asus P5B
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6420 @2.13 GHz
RAM: 2 GB DIMM DDR2
Grafikkarte: Radeon X1950 Series (PS3.0, VS3.0 499 MHz, 512 MB 594MHz, PCIe 1.00 x16)
Festplatte: Samsung SP2504C (250GB, Sata300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, (8MB Cache)
Netzteil: 400W ATX 1x80mm Lüfter (Firma weiß ich nicht.)
Laufwerke: HL-DT-STDVDRAM GSA-H44N (SCSI,, DVD+-RW, CD-RW
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP 32-bit




Der PC ist der einzige Computer im Haus und wird von allen gebraucht. Sowohl für Spiele, wie Crysis, Cod Modern Warfare 2,
etc., aber auch für Zeichenprogramme wie ArchiCAD & Co.
Bei manchen Spielen hat der Rechner ganz schön zu arbeiten und brummt auch mal fast wie eine Waschmachine.
Da ich gerade auf dem besten Weg zum Abitur bin, habe ich leider nicht genügend Zeit um ihn selbst aufzurüsten, 
ganz zu schweigen von den anfallenden Kosten.

P.S.: nächstes Ziel erstmal von dem 15-Zoll Monitor wegzukommen


----------



## Scihero (10. März 2010)

Liebes PCGH Team,

Anlässlich Eures tollen Gewinnspiels, möchte ich mal die Geschichte eines treuen Computers zum Besten geben, der nicht nur in der Spiele, sondern auch in der Berufswelt seine Dienste geleistet hat.

Als der PC vor mehr als 8 Jahren mit ausgewählten Teilen gebaut wurde, gehörte er zur Creme de la Creme der Hardware-Welt und war ein wahrer Performance König. Er war zwar nie besonders leise, aber wer, der kräftig Power unter der Haube hatte, wollte es damals geheimhalten? Die ganze Welt sollte erfahren, zu was man imstande war. Wie ein Löwe röhrte er und wie ein Löwe verhielt er sich. 

So war der PC nicht nur ein treuer Weggefährte im Kampf gegen Bestien in MMORPG wie Ragnarök oder Final Fantasy Online, er sorgte auch dafür dass man den Überblick behielt, wenn Orks gegen Menschen in Warcraft 3 antraten oder man einen zielgenauen Treffer in UT 2003 landen musste. 

Aber er diente nicht nur der Unterhaltung, er verhalf auch zu einem bestandenen Diplom in Medieninformatik und zur erfolgreichen Jobsuche. 

Nie hat er gemurrt, sich beschwert, Nichts war ihm zuviel, stets stand er seinen Prozessor, um den Menschen zu gefallen und ihnen zu dienen.

Dann aber, im August 2009, wurde er ausrangiert. Er war überholt, alt geworden, seine Festplatte verclustert, sein Zenit weit überschritten. An seiner Stelle trat ein agiler, flinker und junger PC, befeuert von einem AMD Phenom II X4 955.

Sollte das sein Ende sein? Ausgeschaltet und nie wieder aktiviert zu werden? Für immer schlafen und nur noch die Funktion zu besitzen, Staub zu fangen und Platz wegzunehmen? Nein, dachte sich seine Besitzerin, meine Schwester, und vermachte ihn mir, auf dass er unter meiner Fittiche weiterhin seine Dienste in unserer Familie verrichten sollte. Denn, mein eigener PC ist sogar noch älter und schwächer als dieser PC meiner Schwester.

Ich habe immer mit dem Kauf eines neuen PCs gezögert, denn, als Student habe ich wenig Zeit zum Spielen, die grundlegenden Notwendigkeiten wie Surfen, Texte schreiben, Fotos bearbeiten und Informationen suchen, sowie Filme schauen, konnte ich mit meinem alten Rechner noch immer verrichten, doch nun war selbst das Internet zu langsam geworden. Da kam mir der Rechner meiner Schwester wie gelegen, um die nächste Zeit, zumindest ein Jahr noch zu überbrücken, bis ich mit dem Studium fertig würde. 

Doch Pustekuchen.

Das Spielen hatte ich aufgegeben mit den Jahren, denn mein Rechner war ja zu schwach. Doch mit dem PC meiner Schwester, wollte ich endlich mal wieder, zumindest alte Spiele von damals zocken, die ich mir wegen meines schwachen PCs nicht gekauft hatte. So holte ich mir für 6.99 Hitman Blood Money. Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, wie geschockt ich war, dass es selbst auf dem Rechner meiner Schwester nur unter starken Qualitätseinbußen spielbar ist und dennoch ruckelt. Spiele ab 2007 kann ich also ganz knicken.
Schlimmer noch aber, ist die Tatsache, dass ein DVD Laufwerk defekt ist und das Mainboard die Einstellungen nicht mehr speichert, und man bei jedem Systemstart wieder Uralteinstellungen von 2002 vorfindet...

Da ich diesen Rechner, der trotz seines Alters sein Bestes gibt, nicht aufgeben will, bitte ich Euch nicht um eine Frischzellenkur, nein, ich bitte Euch um eine Wiederbelebung! 

Die Daten zum PC kann ich leider nur grob wiedergeben, da ich derzeit nicht in meiner Studentenbude bin. Daher hab ich auch kein Bild, würde alles aber nachreichen.

Daten zum PC : 

Prozessor : AMD Athlon XP 1800 @ 1.4 GHz
Mainboard : ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe
RAM : 1024 MB DDR Ram
Grafikkarte : ASUS V9950 Geforce FX 5900 128 MB
Soundkarte : Creative Audigy 5.1
Festplatte : 250 GB HDD
Laufwerke : Pioneer 16x DVD Rom (defekt) / LG DVD Brenner
Netzteil : 400 Watt Enermax
Betriebssystem : Windows XP 32 Bit Service Pack 2
Gehäuse : Schallgedämpftes Gehäuse mit 4 Lüftern


----------



## swatty (10. März 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für die PCGH-Tuning-Aktion bewerben.

Mein aktuelles System ist wie folgt zusammengesetzt (wenn nicht anders aufgeführt Standardtakt):


Gigabyte EP35-DS3 Rev. 2.1
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @3.000 Mhz (bei Bedarf @3.400 Mhz bei 1.20V)
Scythe Mugen 2
2x2 GiByte Corsair Dominator DDR2-800 CL4
XFX Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX
BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
CM Storm Sniper
LG GH-22LS + 2. einfacher DVD-Brenner
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1000GB (Systemplatte)
Western Digital Carviar Blue 250GB

Bild und Ton wird von einem Samsung Syncmaster 226CW und einem Sennheiser PC 161 Headset ausgegeben. Für die Eingabe ist eine Logitech G15 Tastatur und eine Logitech G5 Maus zuständig. Als Betriebssystem kommt Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit zum Einsatz.

Die meisten Komponenten meines Gaming-PCs berechnen nun schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren Bits, Bytes und Pixel für mich. Da liegt es nahe, dass Spiele wie _Need for Speed: Shift_ oder _Battlefield Bad Company 2_ nur noch bedingt flüssig auf niedrigsten Details laufen. Bei Bad Company 2 konnte ich die Erfahrung machen, dass bei einer etwas übertakteten CPU ein deutlich besseres Spielerlebnis erzielt werden kann, weshalb ich nun für jede Bad Company 2 Session die CPU übertaktete. Aktuell reicht das System also noch aus um Crysis & Co. darzustellen, schön ist jedoch etwas anderes.
_Anno 1404_ habe ich mir z.B. gar nicht erst gekauft, da es bekanntlich eine potenten CPU vorraussetzt, die ich mit meinem E8400 vermutlich selbst übertaktet nicht bieten kann. 
Die Ursache für die niedrigen Frameraten sehe ich zumindes bei Bad Company 2 in meiner CPU, weshalb ich einen Austausch dieser Komponente vorschlagen würde. Bei der Frage ob meine aktuelle Sockel-775-Plattform noch ausreichend ist und ob die Grafikkarte bei einer schnelleren CPU ausreichend dimensioniert währe oder ggf. ebenfalls nachgerüstet werden müsste bin ich mir nicht sicher, weshalb ich bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage auf Eure Fachkenntnis vertrauen würde. Das Netzteil, die Laufwerke sowie das Gehäuse sollten für einer Aufrüstung definitiv ausreichend sein.

Um auch für die Zukunft gut gerüstet zu sein und um aktuelle Titel in ihrer vollen Pracht genießen zu können würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr euch meinem PC annehmen könntet, um ihn ein wenig zu frisieren. Da ähnliche Systeme in Bezug auf Plattform und Leistung sicherlich häufiger anzutreffen sind (dies ist zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis der Fall), könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Tuning meines PCs auch vielen anderen PCGH-Lesern, die ihren PC aufrüsten wollen, zugute kommen würde.

Anbei noch einige Bilder des Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. März 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGHX,

ich möchte mich auch bewerben, da auch ich mit meinem PC nicht ausreichend zufrieden bin!

Betriebssystem: Windows 7, Windwos XP
CPU: AMD Athlon x2 5000x2
GPU: Powercolor 4870 512MB
Mainboard: Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H
RAM: 4GB DRR2 von GEIL 5-5-5-15
PSU: Superflower 550W (76% Wirkungsgrad)
Festplatte: 320GB Seagatte
Laufwerk(e): 1. LG DVD Brenner   2. CardReader
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Elements S(mit Seitenlüfter)


*Meine Probleme*

Ich versuche seit 1 ½ Jahren gradewegs einen Spielerrechner zusammenzustellen. Allerdings scheitert es daran das ich nicht das nötige Geld dafür habe, da ich noch Schüler bin und keine Zeit für einen Nebenjob habe, um meine Hobby zu finanzieren!

Ich habe Probleme Spiele wie Crysis/Warhead(extrem Beispiel) und viele andere wie z.B. Bad Company2 unter einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 zu spielen, da mein CPU nicht die Anforderungen erfüllt und meine GPU nicht ausreichend auslastet!


*Warum gerade ich?!*

*Die Gründe*

-	Bin Schüler und kann mir teure Hardware für angenehmes spielen nicht leisten!
-	Der Rechner ist extrem übertaktet um gradewegs Crysis flüssig spielen zu können. Ich merke allerdings mit der Zeit das der PC immer öfters einfriert. 
-	Die unnötigen vielen Kabel und der Wirkungsgrad meines PSUs nerven mich.
-	Weil die CPU nicht in das System passt.
-	Weil ich in naher Zukunft kein Geld verdienen werde um mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen.
-	Und weil ich ein sehr guter Freund von PCGH bin 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SolidBadBoy


----------



## troy (10. März 2010)

Mein PC:

*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (mit AC Freezer 64 Pro)
*Mainboard:* ASUS A8N-E
*RAM:* 2 x 1024MB (Samsung, PC3200)
*Grafikkarte:* 7800 GT (Point of View, mit Zalman VF900-Cu)
*Festplatte:* 160GB (Seagate)
*Netzteil:* Cougar 400W
*Laufwerke:* LG DVD-Brenner, LG DVD-Laufwerk, Diskettenlaufwerk
*Betriebssystem:* Windows XP Home Edition

   Dragon Age Origins läuft auf mittleren Details bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 akzeptabel mit knapp über 20 fps. In Szenen mit vielen Gegnern und aufwendigen Zaubereffekten bricht die Bildrate jedoch auf unter 10 fps ein. Ähnliche Probleme gab es auch schon bei The Witcher. Ärgerlich sind auch stockende Zwischensequenzen, nach denen Bild und Ton nicht mehr synchron laufen.
  Ebenfalls können HD Videos bereits in 720p nicht flüssig wiedergegeben werden.

  Als ich den PC Ende 2005 gekauft habe, dachte ich eigentlich, mit dem Sockel 939 auch für kommende Zweikernprozessoren gerüstet zu sein. Leider wurden diese jedoch vor allem für den späteren AM2 produziert und die aktuellen Preise gebrauchter Sockel 939 Zweikerner stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu ihrer Leistung. 

  Auch wenn nicht mein PC ausgewählt wird, was ich natürlich nicht hoffe , würde ich mich über die Aufrüstung eines anderen Sockel 939 Systems freuen, einfach um zu erfahren, ob ein vernünftiges Upgrade überhaupt noch möglich ist.

  Beste Grüße

  troy


----------



## micha2 (10. März 2010)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGHX,
> 
> ich möchte mich auch bewerben, da auch ich mit meinem PC nicht ausreichend zufrieden bin!
> 
> ...


als schüler keine zeit für nen nebenjob?
werbung austragen 1-2x die woche für 1-2h würde dir in 2 monaten nen potenten proz. bringen.


----------



## superduperdave (10. März 2010)

Hallo!
Ich besitze einen alten Medion Titanium MD 8386 XL, den ich im März 2005 im Aldi gekauft habe und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, es ist immer noch mein einziger Rechner und damit mein Hauptsystem.

*Beschreibung Meiner Hardware:*
-*Prozessor:*      Intel Pentium 4 640 (Sockel 775, 3,2 GHz Arbeitstakt)
-*Mainboard*:     MSI MS-7091 (Medion OEM)
-*RAM:*              1024 MB (2x 512 MB DDR-SDRAM PC3200 von Swissbit) 
-*Grafikkarte:*    Medion Radeon X740 XL (ATI Radeon X740 XL, 128 MB)
-*Netzteil:*         FSP Group Inc. Model No: FSP350-60MDN Rev.A  350W
-*Festplatte:*     WDC WD1600JD-00HBB0 ATA Device  (149 GB, IDE)
                      WDC WD1600JD-00HBB0 ATA Device  (149 GB, IDE)
-*CD/DVD-Laufwerk:* -Pioneer DVR-109 (DVD+R/+R DL/-R/-R DL/+RW/-RW: 16-/6-/16-/6-/8-/6fach)
          -LG GDR8163B (CD/DVD: 16-/48fach)
-*Betriebssystem*:  Windows XP Home 32-bit Service Pack 3


*Was meinem PC zu schaffen macht und warum gerade ich:*
Da mein PC schon 5 jahre auf'm Buckel hat, kann ich alle aktuellen Spiele absoult vergessen. Alte spiele wie Sim City 4 und SW KOTOR 2 laufen relativ flüssig. Ich würde aber liebend gerne neue modernere Spiele wie NFS Shift, Assassins Creed, Dirt2, Anno 1404 und Avatar spielen. Ich bekam sogar einmal zu Weihnachten GTA4 geschenkt, aber ich musstes es direkt umtauschen lassen, da meine Hardware viel zu langsam ist. Ich würde es aber liebend gern einmal spielen!
Das mieseste Gefühl bekomm ich auf unseren LAN-Party's, da alle viel bessere Hardware besitzen und Dirt2 in höchsten Details total ruckelfrei spielen können und es auf meinem PC garnicht mal startet...
Nebenbei bearbeitete ich viele Videos und Bilder für die Schule und Privat, allerdings ist mir meine Hardware viel zu schwach dafür, also ist es eher quälerei Videos weiter zu bearbeiten. Ich brauche also unbedingt eine neue CPU (am besten 4-kernig) und GPU(DirectX 11-Support für Windows 7 wäre geil!). Außerdem bräuchte ich am allermeisten ein wenig mehr RAM. 1GB ist echt 'ne Quälerei. 
Weil ich erst 16 Jahre alt bin und kaum Geld habe, da ich noch Schüler bin (10. Klasse auf einem Gymnasium), kann ich mir keinen neuen PC leisten. Außerdem ist es unmöglich einen Dual- oder Quadcore Prozessor in meinem PC einzubauen, da mein Mainboard den hohen FSB solcher Prozessoren nicht unterstützt. Pentium 4 ist also das Maximum was mein Mainboard verträgt.
Eine neue moderne Grafikkarte kann ich aufgrund meines microATX-Gehäuse vergessen, es ist wenig Platz vorhanden wodurch natürlich keine 30cm lange Grafikkarten hineinpassen.
Desweiteren überlegte ich mir, mir Windows 7 zu kaufen, da ich schon an dem öffentlichen Beta-Test teilnahm, allerdings befürchte, dass ich mein System nur verlangsame, da meine Komponenten zu langsam sind (hatte Leistungsindex 3,1 in der Beta!). Es wäre verdammt geil, wenn ihr meinen PC wieder flott macht, damit ich auch Spaß an einigen neuen Spielekrachern haben kann, schneller meine Videos bearbeiten kann und ich ein System besitze womit ich problemlos Windows 7 benutzen kann. 
Ein besserer W-LAN Empfänger wäre auch super (momentan RT2500 USB Wireless LAN Card von Ralink corp.), damit ich meine Eltern überreden kann auf einen IEEE 802.11n Router umzusteigen.

Also BITTE helft mir aus meiner Verzweiflung und macht mich bitte zu einem der 3 glücklichen Gewinner, denn so gebt mir noch weitere schöne Zockerjahre

Mit allerfreundlichsten Grüßen

David

PS: wenn die Bilder nicht gut genug sind, dann sagt mir bescheid dann werde ich neue machen.
http://www.google.com/favicon.ico


----------



## Radhad (10. März 2010)

Na toll, ich hab das Gewinnspiel gerade erst gesehen  Daher kann ich leider kein Foto meines PCs beifügen, denn ich bin gerade auch garnicht zu Hause, sondern auffer Arbeit. Ich schätze mal, dass das schon irgendwie in Ordnung geht. Ich könnte heute Abend noch welche nachreichen ...

*PC-Komponenten*

CPU: AMD Athlon64 3700+ mit einem Noiseblocker CPU Kühler, ähnlich dem TwinTec
Mainboard: ASUS A8N-E Sockel 939
RAM: 2 x 512MB PC3200 von Kingston(?)
Grafikkarte: 7900 GT von PointOfView oder PixelView
Festplatte: 160 GB SATA Samsung und einmal 250 GB SATA Samsung
Netzteil: 600W OCZ ModXtream - neu gekauft weil das mehrere Jahre alte BeQuiet 450W Netzteil kaputt ging
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard - mit dem Netzteil neu gekauft
Laufwerke: 30 Euro DVD-Brenner von einer Tochterfirma von Samsung
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Pro mit vLite optimiert
Monitor: BenQ 19" TFT 1280*1024


*Warum gerade mein PC?*
Mein PC habe ich zuletzte vor ca. 5 Jahren zuletzt modernisiert bei CPU, Speicher, Mainboard. Die GeForce 7900GT habei ch damals direkt nach der Vorstellung auf der CeBIT bestellt. Das letzte neue Spiel was ich installiert hatte war GTA4. Ich war schon froh, dass ich überhaupt die Stadt sehen konnte bei minimalen Details und in 1024*768. Oft fehlten die Texturen der Straßen oder Gebäude, daher hab ich nach ca. 3 Stunden das Spiel nicht mehr weitergespielt. Es war einfach zu frustrierend, allerdings lief es trotz Nicht-Erfüllung der Mindestanforderungen. Zudem spiele ich eigentlich auch ganz gerne Guild Wars, allerdings habe ich da mittlerweile nur noch Grafikfehler, die CPU Auslastung ist konstant bei 100%, so dass ich auch immer Miranda ausschalten muss, wenn ich das spielen möchte. Mit Glück läuft Teamspeak ruckelfrei nebenher. Ich liebäugel eigentlich mit Battlefield: Bad Company 2, aber mit dem PC brauch ich da nicht einmal dran denken!

Klar könnte ich mir eigentlich einen neuen kaufen, allerdings wird gerade alles Geld, was übrig ist, für die Erstausstattung des ersten Kindes investiert. Zudem musste noch ein Auto angeschafft werden, dass groß genug ist für einen Kinderwagen. Ich schätze mal in den nächsten 2 Jahren wird auch nichts übrig bleiben um die Kiste mal auf Vordermann bringen zu können.


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (10. März 2010)

Hallo PCGH,

Ich besitze einen über 7 Jahre alten Medion PC der immer wieder mal von mir etwas aufgerüstet worden ist.

Meine Komponente:
CPU: Intel Celeron D 2,8 GHz
Ram: 2,5 GB DDR1
Grafikkarte: ATI HD3450 AGP
Festplatte: 160 GB
Mainboard: MSI (genaue Bezeichnung ist mir leider unbekannt)(OEM-Version)
Laufwerk: Pioneer DVR-109 
Netzteil: Unbekannt
Betriebssystem: Windows 7

Anwendungen die meinen PC ins Schwitzen bringen:

da ich viel mit Photoshop zu arbeiten habe wäre es praktisch wenn ich einer der glücklichen gewinner wäre, das programm vordert viel leistung und die enorme Ladezeit nervt. Außerdem wird an diesem PC aus beruflichen gründen viel ge- und entpackt und bei großen datenmengen dauert das extrem lange.

Zu spielen brauch ich garnicht erst anfangen das Letzte Spiel was ich flüßig spielen konnte war Cod4 und auch nur mit allen Grafikdetails auf niedrig.

Leider habe ich gehofft das mein PC Battlefield Bad Company 2 noch packt. Leider nicht weder auf den minimalsten einstellungen noch sonst irgendwie es ist total undspielbar und das spiel muss jetzt hier verstauben da ich momentan keinen neuen pc kaufen kann da es private dinge gibt die wichtiger sind und zuerst erledigt werden müssen. Außerdem fehlt mir das Geld

Windows 7 leuft gerade so noch ich musste viele viele funktionen deaktivieren und sogar das design auf klasisch umstellen.

Gerne würde ich endlich zumindest Battlefield Bad Company 2 habwegs flüssig spielen können bzw. eindlich gescheit mit PS arbeiten können.

Das ist der einzige PC den ich besitze ich habe keinen zweit PC oder Laptop
der ist schon so oft irgendwas Kaputt gegangen und oft musse was ausgetauscht werden besonders oft die Grafikkarte da war fürher eine ATI 9800 Pro AGP drinne die ist leider 2 mal durchgebrannt

ich hoff ihr wählt mich aus ^^

Bilder reich ich nach Feierabend nach, jetzt ist erstmal wieder arbeiten angesagt.


----------



## Genildor (10. März 2010)

System:

*Prozessor:* AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+ BlackEdition
*Mainboard: *ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe
*Arbeitsspeicher:* OCZ nvidia Edition DDR2 800 CL4 2GB
*Festplatte:* WD 250GB WD2500KS/AAKS (SATA), WD uralt 40GB (IDE)  für Backups
*Grafikkarte:* Zotac 8800 GTS 512 MB
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 x64
*Netzteil:* Coba Nitrox 500W

Ich nutze den PC hauptsächlich zum Spielen und auch sehr viel für  Programmierspielereien (C/C++, C#, Java, Webentwicklung mit PHP, SQL und  co)


Spielen ist mit dem Rechner noch bedingt möglich (L4D2, NFS Shift,  Battleforge, Titan Quest, Mirrors Edge, HL), wobei ich mich aber schon  nicht mehr traue die aktuellen Blockbuster zu kaufen (Crysis, Bioshock,  Anno, C&C, COD, AC, Siedler, Battlefield), nur um sie ruckeln zu sehen. GTA4 habe  ich getestet, aber das ist nicht mehr schön wenn es flüssig läuft. Sehr  gern würde ich Dragon Age spielen, aber um das Spiel in voller Pracht  genießen zu können reicht meine HW wohl nicht mehr aus. Bei Spielen  limitiert, denke ich, am meisten der RAM und danach die Grafikkarte. Ich  habe schon versucht den RAM aufzustocken (4GB von dem oben genannten  RAM) aber das System stürzt dann immer ab bzw. freezed beim Booten. Die  Grafikkarte müsste auch auf einen PCIe 2. Slot um sich entfalten zu  können, wobei dann wieder die CPU bremst (ein Teufelskreis).
Für die Programmierung nutze ich virtuelle Betriebssysteme, damit  ich mein "Hauptsystem" nicht mit irgendwelchen Entwicklungsumgebungen  (IDE) belaste und so zusätzlich drossle und natürlich um Compiler und  IDEs immer sauber auf einem "System" laufen zu haben (VisualStudio,  Eclipse, Linux, Webdev via XAMPP). Ein großes Problem hierbei ist der  2GB RAM aber vor allem die CPU, weil sie kein AMD-Virtualization  unterstützt.
 Das System wurde Anfang 2007/2008 zusammen gestellt und hat mittlerweile  ein Upgrade nötig. Ich würde das System auch gerne auf AMD AM3 mit  einer 4 Core-CPU und einer ATI HD 5000er upgraden, aber dafür fehlen mir  zur Zeit die Mittel.

Über ein Upgrade vom PCGH-Team würde ich mich sehr freuen 
Bilder sind im Anhang.

MfG
Thorben


----------



## Framus88 (10. März 2010)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

vor ca. 3 Jahren habe ich meinen letzten PC zusammengestellt und mittlerweile wäre aktuelle Hardware angebracht . Die Komponenten sind zwar etwas ungewöhnlich aber damals hat sich das eben so ergeben, da ich noch eine Mobil-CPU zur Verfügung hatte und als passionierter Bastler daraus einfach etwas machen musste 
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich auch schon einige Komponenten ausgetauscht: Meine alte x1900xtx, die ich damals selbst gebraucht gekauft hatte, habe ich gegen einen geringen Aufpreis gegen eine gebrauchte HD4850 512MB getauscht und die Festplatte ist relativ neu weil meine alte sich vor einiger Zeit verabschiedet hat.

Hier also mein PC:

CPU:                                    Intel Core Duo T2050 @ 2,58 GHz
Kühler:                                 Zalman CNPS7000C-Cu
Mainboard:                            AOpen i975Xa-YDG
RAM:                                    4 x 1GB (3,25GB) 667 MHz @ 860MHz
Grafikkarte:                           HD 4850 512 MB
Netzteil:                               Sharkoon SHA350-8P 350W
DVD-Brenner:                        ein LG Brenner für damals 20€ 
HDD:                                    WD Caviar Blue 320 GB
OS:                                     Windows 7 und XP (32 bit)

Die CPU läuft mit einem 2GB 800MHz RAM Kit auch mit 2,9GHz, was ich ziemlich erstaunlich finde dafür dass der Standarttakt bei 1,6GHz liegt. Bei Spielen wie Crysis unter Windows 7 habe ich allerdings das Gefühl dass
4GB (bzw. 3,25GB) das Spiel etwas flüssiger machen, deshalb läuft sie derzeit auf 2,58GHz.
Tja und richtig flüssig läuft es dadurch auch nicht und wenn ich die CPU nicht übertakten würde dann könnte ich wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Titel wie Far Cry 1 zocken  Also die CPU ist ganz klar die größte Schwachstelle in meinem System.

Mit der Grafikkarte bin ich eigentlich soweit ganz zufrieden. Wenn ich in 1680 x 1050 zocke reicht sie mit kleinen Abstrichen (vorallem in Sachen Kantenglättung) für aktuelle Spiele. Ob jedoch die CPU dabei limitiert weiß ich nicht, könnte aber gut sein 

Auch die restlichen Komponenten sind eigentilch ganz ok, also hatte z.B. noch keine Probleme mit dem Netzteil oder so.

Warum gerade ich?

Als Student habe ich zur Zeit leider nicht genug auf der hohen Kante um mir so etwas wie "PC-Spiele-Luxus"  leisten zu können... Aber manchmal ist es auch einfach schön im News-Bereich von PCGH die neuesten Benchmarks und PCGH-PCs anzuschauen und zu träumen... 

Ich hoffe Ihr frisiert meinen PC!

MFG Framus88


hier noch ein Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonesman66 (10. März 2010)

Hi,
nun versuch auch ich einmal mein Glück!

Zur Bewerbung steht ein ehemaliges Komplett-System von Ultraforce, dass ich im Sommer letzten Jahres ein wenig verändern musste, später dazu mehr.

Zu den Details:
Das Herz des PC bildet ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Prozessor auf einem Asus P5Q SE2 plus Board.
Um grafische Details kümmert siche eine betagte Sparkle 8800GTS 320 Grafikkarte. 
4 GB DDR2-PC8500 Arbeitsspeicher runden das System ab.
Um der digitalen Sammelwut Herr zu werden, sorgen ein 1000GB-Festplatte von Samsung der GreenPoint Serie und eine 500GB-Platte von WD für ausreichend Speicherplazt.
Soundoutput liefert eine Creative X-Fi  Xtreme Audio. Für zusätzliches Entertainment ist eine Satelco EasyWacht DVB-C HDTV-Karte verbaut.
Die nötige Power wird von einem no-name Netzteil geliefert mit angeblichen 550W.
Untergebracht ist das Ganze in einem CoolerMaster Gehäuse.
Um auch an warmen Tagen nicht ins Schwitzen zu kommen, wird die Kühlung des Prozessors von einem Alphacool Wasserkühler übernommen. Zu dem Kühlkreislauf gehören noch ein noname Singlradiator und eine noname Pumpe.
2 Gehäuselüfter sorgen für genügend Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse um die Passivkühler des Mainboards, sowie Festplatten und Erweiterungskarten mit Frischluft zu versorgen. 
Um dem Lärm des Systems Herr zu werden habe ich eine Selbstgelötete Lüftersteuerung, die mir anhand von Leuchtdioden, die in einem 5,25" Einbauschacht befestigt sind, eingebaut.
Für Optische Wechselmedien ist ein 8xDVD-Brenner von LG zuständig.
Windows 7 Professional macht den PC Betriebsbereit.

Hier ein Foto des Systems:
fotos.web.de/jo.pi_aus_la/PCGH

Zur Performanz:
Lange Zeit nutzte ich das System zusammen mit einem 20" Samsung TFT mit 1680*1050 Pixel. Wobei Crysis bei mittleren Details ohne Bildverbesserung gerade noch akzeptabel läuft. Bei Anno 1404 reicht es dank des Potenten Prozessors schon zu hohen Details. 
Jetzt, da ich mir im Januar einen Full HD Beamer zugelegt habe, möchte ich die Spiele auch in Full HD Spielen, jedoch fehlt dazu hinten und vorne Performanz. Crysis verkommt zur Diashow mit durchschnittlich 7fps bei mittleren Details, Anno1404 is läuft nur in der höchsten Zoomstufe einigermasen flüssig. An die Planung und Umsetzung komplexer Handels- und Produktionswege ist da nicht zu denken.


zu guter letzt zu den Hintergründen:
Wie schon Eingang erwähnt ist die Basis des PCs ein ehemaliger Ultraforce-Rechner, den ich im Juni 07 kaufte - mit 5 Jahren Garantie wie ich dachte. Aber es kam anders. 
Der ehemalige Besitzer von Ultraforce (die Firma "Way GmbH") meldete 2008 Insolvenz und mein wassergekühlter Rechner versagte im Sommer 2009 wegen eines Wasserschadens!!!! Der CPU-Kühler - wie Pumpe und Radiator ein NoName Produkt - würde undicht und killte meine CPU, Mainboard und Ram. Firma pleite, also trotz 5 Jahren Garantie kein Ersatz!
Also notwendigerweise Geld investiert, das eigentlich für andere Sachen (Beamer) geplant war.
Die komplette Story gibts in der Zeitschrift c't Ausgabe 03/2010 nachzulesen. Rubrik "Achtung Kunde", Thema "Feuchtgebiete: Garantiezeit schrumpft nach Insolvenz" 
c't - Inhalt 3/2010 - Seite 66


Auf Gut Glück!
Jones


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (10. März 2010)

System:

*Prozessor:* Quad Core 6700 
*Mainboard:  *ASUSP5B Deluxe/WiFi AP
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair Dominator
*Festplatte:* 2x250 Samsung SP2504C / 2xSeagate ST3120026AS
*Grafikkarte:* EVGA 260 GTX+
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 x64 HomePremium
*Netzteil:* Enermax Liberty 500W
*Gehäuse:* Silentmaxx ST11 Pro gedämmt

Mein PC sollte gepimpt werden:
1.weil der Prozessor ein Stromschlucker ist
2.das Motherboard in die Jahre gekommen und mit der Performance hintendran steht
3.der Arbeitsspeicher zwar gut ,aber mehr sein könnte
4.die Festplatten bsp. Seagate seit 2003 ihren Dienst verrichten und ich fast bange bin das diese mal den Geist aufgeben
5.die Grafik ist noch gut!!! In manchen Spielen (bsp.Batman) merkt man aber das sie am Limit läuft und das es etwas mehr sein könnte
6.das Netzteil ist auch am Limit und dreht sehr an der akustischen schraube (Lautstärke) um die Temperatur im grünen Bereich zu halten.
7.das Gehäuse,war damals ein Traum, durch die Dämmung wirds im Sommer zu warm, außerdem ist die Tür abgebrochen und liegt neben dem gehäuse.optisch nimmer ganz so toll.

Was gepimpt werden sollte: Gehäuse, CPU, Festplatten, Netzteil.
Als Zusatz würd ich mich über ne neue Grafikkarte natürlich auch freuen.
Danke an PCGH! Für die Möglichkeit, meinen PC zukunftstauglich gepimpt zu bekommen .


Vielen Dank

diu_tesc_g.o.


----------



## Michael2812 (10. März 2010)

Guten Tag, da ich Student bin und am Wochenende Zuhause brauche ich als eingefleischter Zocker an beiden Orten einen Rechner an dem ich viel zu schreiben habe, aber auch zu gerne abends zocke . So komme ich auch direkt zu meinem Anliegen, dass sich wohl von selbst erklären sollte:

Mainboard: Asus A8N SLI (der Blaue Bildschirm ist sein Freund, denke mal der Sata Controller is hin, Platte funktioniert mit einem USB Adapter einwandfrei)
CPU: Athlon XP mit sage und schreibe 2Ghz
RAM: 2 GB DDR1 Kingston Hyper X
Graka: ATI X1800 XT (das Teil ist so laut, dass Kopfhörer Pflicht sind)
HDD: Samsung 250 GB Sata
Netzteil: NoName 500W
Sound: OnBoard
Tower: Chieftec CS-901 Big Tower

Abgesehen davon, dass man in der Regel nur maximal ne Stunde daran arbeiten kann bis er sich verabschiedet ist so ziemlich nichts mehr ordentlich spielbar, mein Monitor schafft 1680x1050 Bildpunkte, doch daran ist mit diesem System nicht zu denken. Die Lautstärke ist auch ohne Worte...

Fazit: Brauche dringend Eure Hilfe


----------



## ach1LLes (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich ebenfalls sehr gerne, für diese Aktion bewerben. Mein derzeitiger Rechner begibt sich altersbedingt langsam aber sicher an seine Grenzen bei aktuellen Games oder lässt diese garnicht mehr erst zum laufen kommen! 
Zur Zeit bin Ich am "Zocken" von AvP3 sowie BFBC2; was zwar sicherlich läuft aber absolut kein Augenschmaus aufgrund Hängern & Zeitlupenbildern ist.

*Zu der Beschreibung Meiner Hardware:*
-*Prozessor:*      AMD Athlon 64 ; 3200+
-*Mainboard*:     MSI K8N NEO4 Platinum
-*RAM:* 2048 MB (2x 1024 MB  DDR400-KIT von G-Skill) 
-*Grafikkarte:*    BFG Nvidia 8800GTS (512 MB)
-*Netzteil:* BeQuiet PurePower L7 Rev.A  530W
-*Festplatte:* 2x Seagate Barracuda ST3160813AS SATA- 160GB
-*CD/DVD-Laufwerk:* -LiteOn iHDS 118 18/48fach DVD/CD
                                       -LG GH-22NP20 (CD/DVD: 22/8/16fach DVD+R/RW)
-*Betriebssystem*:  Windows 7 Enterprice Edt. 'Basic-Auflösung'
-*Gehäuse*: Thermaltake VA7000s Shark Tower Silver
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Meine Probleme: (ergeben sich von selbst!)*
Maximale Auflösung bei allen Games von max.1280x1024 um die CPU nicht völlig zu überlasten. Außerdem ist im Zusammenspiel meiner derzeitigen Hardware ein flüssiges und störungsfreies Spielen von aktuellen Titeln kaum möglich!
Deaktivierung sämtlicher laufenden Hintergrundanwendungen beim Spielen
notwendig...und das nervt mal richtig!
Schade eigentlich; die Sockel939 Aera war ein geiles System...aber hat langsam aber sicher ausgedient.
_*Fazit:*_
Es wird Zeit, für ein neueres System was das zocken von Games wieder zu einen Hochgenuss macht! Da ich von der richtigen & optimalen Hardware Zusammenstellung minimale Ahnung habe...würde ich dies gerne den Profis von Euch überlassen!!!

Mein Motto...
...Wer´s nicht versucht...auch nicht gewinnt! 

PS: Im Bereich Hardware-Computing Info seit Ihr bei weiten die Besten und
eine riesen Bereicherung im WorldWideWeb...da Ihr fast über das gesamte PC-Spektrum informiert...macht weiter sooooo!!!


Best Regards and Greetz

ach1LLes ...aka Temmi


----------



## keks11 (10. März 2010)

Hallo,
Ich lese ab und zu hier mit, besonders die Links von  notebookjournal.de  die auf euch verweisen,
so hab ich eben davon wind bekommen und die Gelegenheit genutzt mich endlich mal zu registrieren... 


Mein PC ist auch schon etwas älter, spielen kann ich kaum noch aktuelles, aber Spiele wie TF2 oder BF2 (Portal ging auch grad so...) laufen gerade noch darauf wenn ich an den Details schraube.
Sehr gern Spiel ich auch Demigod was komischerweise auf meinem auch altem Notebook besser läuft als auf dem PC (ich vermute wegen der CPU - Core2 Duo, GeForce 7300 M, 2GB RAM)

Ich bin die Woche nicht daheim deswegen bin ich mir beim Mainboard und HDD nicht 100% sicher...


*Mein PC:*
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 3000+
*RAM:* Kingston HyperX 2x 256MB 1x 1GB DDR
*MB:* ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe
*GraKa:* XFX Geforce 6600GT 128MB
*Netzteil:* Enermax 350W
*HDD:* Samsung 120 GB ?
*Laufwerke:* DVD-Rom, CD-RW
*OS: *Win XP (momentan noch Win7 RC) 
*Gehäuse:* CaseTec Big Tower (mit abgebrochener Klappe ^^)


Spielen würde ich gern Mass Effect 1+2, AC 2 und Siedler 7 was aber momentan so nicht machbar ist.


*Warum ich:*
Ich bin auch Student und mit den üblichen Kosten die man so hat mit seiner Bude bleibt nicht genug übrig um einen neuen PC zu kaufen, bzw. diesen grundlegend zu erneuern.
Auch ich würde mich sehr über eure Unterstützung freuen! 
Um mal über neuere Games wieder mitreden zu können! 


PS: Bilder kann ich nachreichen, wie gesagt bin nicht daheim...

Gruß
keks11


----------



## G!RLY (10. März 2010)

*Bewerbung : PCGH frisiert Ihren PC*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für euer Gewinnspiel bewerben.
Ich nutze meinen PC hauptsächlich zum Spielen, benötige ihn aber auch für die Uni( Präsentationen, Photoshop usw.)

*Mein aktuelles System ist wie folgt zusammengesetzt:*
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2,01 GH 
Grafikkarte: ATI RADEON X800/X850 Series

Mainboard: LANPARTY nF4 Series
Netzteil: Q-Tec PSU 400 W DUAL FAN
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 140 GB 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2,00 GB 
Laufwerke: LG DVD-Brenner, LG DVD-Laufwerk, Diskettenlaufwerk 

*Warum gerade ich?!*
Punkt 1 : 
Ich bin im Besitz von bestimmt super tollen spielen wie CRYSIS,Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 , Far Cry 2 doch keines dieser Spiele läuft aufgrund meiner Hardware. 
Es ist sehr frustrierend so viel Geld für Spiele auszugeben und zu hoffen das es diesmal vielleicht doch irgendwie klappt, wobei man ja eigentlich genau weiß, dass es der Rechner definitiv nicht schafft. 
Lediglich Call of Duty 4 , sowie Day of Defeat lassen sich derzeit und das auch nur begrenzt spielen. Dabei würde ich so gerne in den nächsten Laden rennen und mir Battlefield: Bad Company 2 kaufen und vor allem dann auch spielen können.

Punkt 2:
Ich bin eine Frau und ich habe es satt, ständig meinen Bruder oder meine Freunde zu fragen, was mit meinem PC los ist oder welche Hardware neu rein müsste.
Würdet ihr euch meiner annehmen ,hätte ich da für die nächsten 5 Jahre hoffentlich endlich mal Ruhe!

Punkt 3: 
Ich bin Studentin. Bekomme kein Bafög. Und liege trotz eines Nebenjobs 2 Monatsmieten sowie einen Monat Krankenversicherung zurück und könnte mir davon mal ganz abgesehen die nächsten 3 Jahre nichts neues an Hardware ect. leisten.

Punkt 4:
Der wohl ausschlaggebenste  Mein Ex-freund. Ich hass ihn und ich hasse es, dass er so einen verdammt geilen und schnellen Rechner hat. 
Würdet ihr meinen Rechner tunen, würde er als erstes eine Postkarte mit Foto, Daten und einem Spruch alla :,, Mein neuer ist schneller…….‘‘ zugeschickt bekommen…
….und jaaa verdammt es würde mir helfen leichter über ihn hinweg zu kommen. 

Liebe Grüße
G!RLY


----------



## Acid (10. März 2010)

Na dann möchte ich kurz vor knapp doch auch noch mein glück versuchen und mich bewerben 

Und zwar bewerbe ich mich mit dem office pc meiner Familie, sprich er wird eigl von jeden genutzt, für internet und office arbeiten... Also er braucht weder fermi noch 12gb ram.... er sollte eben nur office und internet tauglich sein!

Es ist eigl fast schon peinlich den hier reinzustellen 


Der Pc ist jetzt genau 10 Jahre alt, er wurde 2000 bei aldi gekauft , er hat bisher die ganzen jahre bei täglicher benutzung treue dienste geleistet und es musste nie etwas erneuert oder ausgetauscht werden!
Fast schon eine Rarität *

Technische Daten:*
*Hier die Daten /  Ausstattung:*
*CPU*: Intel Pentium 3, 1 Ghz  Taktfrequenz
*MB:* Unknow Motherboard (aldi?) 
*Schnittstellen:*  4 USB (2x Rückseite / 2x Front), 1 paralel, 2 seriell, 2 PS/2
*Graka*:NVIDIA  GeForce 2 MX 32MB AGP mit TV-out (MONSTER)
*RAM:*Siemens 128MB S-DRAM  Arbeitsspeicher (wurde aufgerüstet sind glaub 512mb jetzt)
*Laufwerk: *LiteOn 12x  DVD-ROM*
HDD: *Sagenhafte 40gb Western Digital
*Sony  3,5" Disketten laufwerk*


*Warum genau mein Pc Aufgefrischt werden sollte?*


Weil ihr somit einer ganzen Familie was gutes tuen würdet  Und der Pc wirklich in täglicher benutzung ist!
Es wäre eigentlich schon längst der kauf eines neuen überfällig, jedoch ist die finanzielle situation, nicht allzu berauschend!


Hiermit wünsch ich auch allen andern noch viel glück 

*Hier dass Bild vom innenraum, es  erinnert mich sehr an eure Galerie `So sollte ihr pc besser nicht  aussehen `*


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. März 2010)

Oha ....
Endspurt bei "Pimp my Rechner",
dann schmeiss ich mein Sorgenkind noch schnell mal mit rein.

Nen normalen TowerPC zu pimpen ist ja nicht so die Herausforderung deswegen stelle ich mal was anspruchsvollerens vor.

Es handelt sich um meinen ShuttleXPC von (ich glaube) 2003.
Vorhandene Hardware besteht aus,

Intel Celeron 2,6GHz Sockel 478
2x 512DDR 400
Sapphire X1650pro AGP
120GB IDE Samsung HDD (auch schon echte 7Jahre alt)
200W NT Standart Shuttle

Zerbreche mir mittlerweile schon bald monatelang den Kopf darüber wie ich den einigermassen flott bekomme.
Vom einfachen Atom/Ion-Board bis Sockel1156, alles schon überlegt aber irgendwie fehlt es immer irgendwo .... entweder Grafik oder CPU, oder am Platz und Kühlung .... und das NT ist meist auch ein Grund an dem die Aufrüstpläne scheitern.
Ich bekomme da einfach keine vernünftige Richtung rein ... zum verrückt werden !!

Was mach ich mit dem PC überhaupt,

-er steht in meiner Küche unter der Sitzecke, dort halten wir uns gerne auf, da es dort sehr gemütlich ist.
-benutzen ihn für Musik,Filme, Fotos und Internet
-ab und zu mal nen älteres Spielchen


Hatte vor den Rechner soweit aufzurüsten das auch ohne weiteres auch mal etwas neuere Spielchen möglich sind da ich schon bei Stalker1 und NfS MW Kompromisse eingehen muss obwohl ich nur auf 1024x768 spiele.
Hatte auch dran gedacht ihn auch gleich für die eine oder andere LAN fit zu machen.


So liebes PCGH-Team, das wär doch mal was .... 
passt doch auch zum Trend der MiniPC´s ....

Schön Gruss!!


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (10. März 2010)

Ich würde gerne das ihr den PC von meinem Papa mal so richtig pimped!
Der ist so LAHM dass er jedes mal wenn er auf web.de geht um seine emails abzuholen mir den Stecker aus dem Router zieht weil er denkt das ich die Leitung blockiere ...und das ist jedes mal wenn die LED am Switch grün blinkt!

Ich hab ihm vorletzte Weihnachten ein gescheites Gehäuse geschenkt und meine komplette alte Hardware vermacht weil seine noch älter war.

Hier ist ein Bild vom fertigen PC direkt nach weihnachten:
http://s2b.directupload.net/images/090430/pllypwg2.jpg


aber die Hardware ist inzwischen schonwieder total veraltet...
A64 3700+ (singlecore mit 2,2ghz)
Geforce MX440 (omg)
Creative Audigy Soundkarte
winzige Festplatten mit ewigen Ladezeiten (5400rpm würde ich tippen aber kann mir da nicht sicher sein)
mal eine schöne flotte SSD mit richtig Speed wäre da echt angebracht...
vorallem weil es ihm auch nicht ums zocken sondern um den normalen Windows betrieb geht.

...der Mensch ist so einer der NIE von selber aufrüstet, der wird den PC den Ihr ihm hinstellt benutzen bis er den geist aufgibt, also würde die Hardware auch nicht bei so einem verwöhntem Kiddie landen das nach 6 monaten wieder die nächste CPU und GPU rein steckt.

Beim hochfahren kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung von dem Onboard LAN...
aber es funktioniert alles also bleibt es so...

Mit der alten Grafikkarte hat sogar die GUI von Win XP "tearing"... ja er benutzt noch XP das ist schon was besonderes denn es war wirklich schwer genug ihn nach gefühlten 10 Jahren endlich von Windows 2000 weg zu bekommen, mit den 1 bis 2 GB RAM wird er auch niemals freiwillig auf Vista oder 7 umsteigen.


...der Mann braucht Hilfe!

....ich hätte nur ein mulmiges Gefühl einen Plexiglas PC der Post zu übergeben 

//edit: korrekte cpu eingetragen und noch ein paar gerade geschossene Bilder angehängt die wohl alles sagen.... ICH SEHE TOTE FLIEGEN


----------



## Headcrap86 (10. März 2010)

.....


----------



## Mischu (10. März 2010)

Dann versuche ich doch auch noch mein Glück...

Meine Hardware:


Gehäuse: Irgend etwas klappriges von eBay
Netzteil: No-Name, ca. 400 Watt als Zugabe zum Gehäuse, Lüfter gegen was Leiseres getauscht.
Motherboard: Asus A7V266-E, allerdings wohl in einer abgespeckten OEM-Version, Onboard-Sound und Raid-Controller fehlen. Leider ist das Bord recht zickig, was RAM angeht, wenn alle 3 Speicherbänke besetzt sind, ist meiner Erfahrung nach kein stabiler Betrieb möglich, auch bei 3 identischen RAM-Riegeln. Und da an Anschlüssen nur USB 1.1, IDE sowie PCI/AGP zur Verfügung stehen, lässt sich keine aktuelle Hardware einsetzen. Auch ist fraglich, ob das Board mit 1GB-RAM-Riegeln zurecht kommt.
CPU: AMD AthlonXP2400+ (FSB266, THOROUGHBRED)
Kühler: Artic Cooling Coopper silent 2 (oder so ähnlich, habe keine Unterlagen mehr zur Hand)
RAM: 1 GB, bestehend aus 2 512MB DDR-SDRAM-Modulen mit 133MHz (266MHz angegeben), laut SPD:
                   -Infineon 64D64300HU5C PC3200
                   -MDD512-16-266-266 PC2100
Grafik: ATi Radeon 9600XT, 128 MB Speicher, AGP, mit einem Artic Cooling VGA Kühler ATI Silencer 2 Rev. 2 ruhig gestellt
Sound:  Creative Soundblaster Live 1024
Netzwerk: Realtek RTL8139 PCI
HDD: Seagate BARRACUDA 7200.7 80GB (ST380011A), irgendwie etwas klein und lahm
Laufwerke: DVD-ROM -> LG GDR8164B
                 DVD-RAM -> LG GSA-H54N
                 3,5"-Floppy
OS: Win XP Prof. SP3
Einsatzgebiet/Probleme: Neben dem üblichen Surfen und Multimediaeinsatz, bei dem der Rechner allerdings schon bei Youtube sowie diversen Videoportalen überfordert ist, hauptsächlich WoW (in 1680x1050, alle Details auf Minimum). Was sich leider sehr zäh spielt, die Ladezeiten sind endlos lang, an belebteren Stellen wie z.B. in Dalaran ruckelt es extrem, und 25er Raids sind bei ca. 5 fps praktisch unspielbar. An das nächste AddOn sollte man besser gar nicht erst denken, auch andere nur halbwegs aktuelle Spiele scheiden wohl aus...

Da ich momentan noch von meinem Studium in Beschlag genommen werde, bleibt neben Lebensunterhalt, Miete und was sonst so anfällt leider am Monatsende nicht viel übrig, was ich in einen neuen Rechner stecken könnte, daher hoffe ich jetzt mal auf euch...


----------



## gesc (10. März 2010)

Also, ich möchte mich mal bewerben:

Case: Chieftech Miditower grau
NT: Enermax 400 W
Mainboard: Gigabyte NForce 4x, Sockel 939
CPU: Athlon X2 3200+
Cooler: Zalman CU
Grafikkarte: Sapphire 4850 mit Zalman CU Heatpipecooler
HD: Seagate 200GB IDE
LW: Pioneer DVD Brenner
BENQ 19" uralt TFT mit 1280x1024
Logitech MX 516
Noname Flatkeyboard

inklusive 3 Gehäuselüfter (120mm, 92mm und 80mm)

Bis auf die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil (etwas schwach auf der Brust) und dem Gehäuse (da bin ich anspruchslos) ist der Rechner hoffnungslos veraltet - leider. viele Titel laufen daher nur mit geringer Auflösung oder Qualität (mein BENQ 19" TFT mit nativer Auflösung von 1280x1024) kaschiert ja nur die schwache Leistung der Hardware, da ja die Auflösung sehr schlecht ist. Ich kann ein Foto leider erst abends nachreichen, da ich ja auch einen Joba habe      <--- falls das geht.


----------



## kausalisator (10. März 2010)

Moin Moin,

als erstes natürlich die Zutaten meines PC:



Betriebssystem: XP / Win 7
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) 6000+
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3
Arbeitsspeicher: MDT Tech. MDT 4GB    DDR2-800
GPU: ATI Radeon X1900 XTX
Festplatten: 500 GB SAMSUNG HD502IJ, 500 GB SAMSUNG HD501LJ
Brenner: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B
Gehäuse: Chieftec
Netzteil: be quiet 450W
Das ist mein PC. Wie Ihr sehen könnt, nicht mehr so das neueste drin. Ich war bis zum Herbst letzten Jahres Student und somit nicht mit Geld gesegnet wie es sein sollte. Außer ein bischen Speicher oder einer zweiten Festplatte war nichts zu machen. Des Weiteren bin ich ab Januar erneut Vater geworden und so ist kein Geld für Aufrüstung mehr übrig.

*Was mach ich alles mit dem PC?*

In erster Linie surfen und E-Mail. Aber duch das Studium hatte ich große Datenmengen (Luftbilder und Laserscanningdaten) zu bearbeiten wo er an seine Grenzen kommt. Vorallem mehr Rechenpower wäre da von Vorteil. 
Spielen tue ich nur noch selten zwecks Zeitmangel. Wenn ja dann gerne die Need for Speed Reihe oder ein Kleines Strategiespiel like Anno oder Siedler. Und zum Frustabbau ab und zu mal S.T.A.L.K.E.R.. Aber alles meisten ohne AF oder AA oder in ganz geringen Stufen.

ALSO liebes PCGH - Team  


PLEASE Pimp my PC

PS: Für Bilder einfach bei mir melden


euer Kausalisator


----------



## Metaller (10. März 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

also meine Pimpmaschine wäre was Antikes.
Hatte seit Jahren kaum mehr Zeit mich um meine EDV zu kümmern,
da Hausbau und Familienplanung um Einiges wichtiger waren.
Vom gelegentlichen Zocken ganz zu Schweigen. Nur paar Klassiker
laufen auf dem Teil noch.
Also, es ist ein BigTower von Schäfer aus der Powerline-Serie mit nem
350 Watter Enermax. Das Board war dazumals ein Klassiker, nämlich das
Asus CUS-L2. Damit dürfte dann wohl auch klar sein, was für ein Rechenknecht hier seinen Dienst leistet, nämlich ein Pentium 3 mit 1000 Megahertzen, welcher von einem Thermaltake Golden Orb kalt gehalten wird. Zur Seite stehen dem Teil 384 MB CL2-Ram eines Deutschen Herstellers. Grafikkarte war Original ne Voodoo V5, wurde dann aber später mal durch eine Asus V8440 mit 128MB ersetzt. Die originale 40GB-Platte der Firma Fujitzu wurde dann noch gegen ich glaube eine 60er Hitachi ausgetauscht.Optische Laufwerke besitzt das Gerät 3. Ein Asus CD-Rom, ein Asus DVD-ROM sowie nen Teac -Brenner für CDs.
Betriebssystem war anfänglich das Win98 SE, dann jedoch das WinXP pro.

Wie sich ja nun jeder hier denken kann, macht das Teil heutzutage fast mit allem Zicken, was grafisch auch nur annähernd etwas Rechenleistung kosten würde, hehehe. DVD-Wiedergabe oder Ähnliches gleicht schon einem Ruckeln, Grafikanwendungen kann man total knicken. Alte Game-Klassiker und der IExplorer sind so ziemlich das Einzige, was auf dem Teil noch rennt. 

Da meine Tochter bald in die Schule kommt, möchte ich ihr einen halbwegs brauchbaren PC zur Seite stellen, mit dem sie nicht nur ihre Lernprogramme nutzen kann, sondern auch noch hin- und wieder mal ein paar ihrer DVDs anschauen kann oder mal ein Spielchen in 3D zocken kann.
Ihr würdet somit einen grossen Beitrag dazu leisten, Deutschland in der Pisa-Studie wieder etwas besser dastehen zu lassen


----------



## derP4computer (10. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

dann will ich mich auch mal versuchen.

Mein System:

Mainboard D1520 Fujitsu Siemens
CPU: P4 2,40GHZ
RAM: 2GB Infinion DDR
Grafik: ATI Radeon 9200SE
Festplatte: 80GB Western Digital
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Recovery CD
Netzteil: Irgend ein billiges 400Watt
Gehäuse: Compucase

Warum aufrüsten:

Habe zu Weihnachten Anno 1404 geschenkt bekommen und würde es gerne auch mal spielen, nur leider fehlt mir einfach die Leistung dafür.

Muss beruflich auch mal eine CAD (AutoCAD, Inventor 3D) Anwendung nutzen, dafür habe ich ihn 2004 gekauft.

Neue Hardware:

Eine gute AGP x 8 Karte kostet viel Geld, und mein Board unterstützt nur AGP x 4, die CPU ist zu schlapp, das Board unterstützt nur FSB bis 533, damit kommt ein P4 ab 2,8GHZ HT auch nicht in frage.

Warum ich:

Selbst das Notebook meiner Freundin hat mehr Power.
Meine Freundin will ein neues Wohnzimmer haben, meine Freundin will in Urlaub fahren, meine Freundin will ........., meine Freundin ist es wert.!
Ich muss also für vieles neue sparen, da muss man Kompromisse eingehen. Das nennt man Liebe.! 

Natürlich würde ich mit meiner Freundin teilen.

Ich hoffe das Ihr mir helft.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen derP4computer


----------



## fA!nT (10. März 2010)

Moin,

als erstes natürlich die Zutaten meines PC:



Betriebssystem: Win 7 64bit Home Premium
CPU: Intel Core2Quad 6700 (boxed Kühler)
Mainboard: Evga nForce 780i SLi (kaputt =( )
Arbeitsspeicher: Mushkin DDR2 1066
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 4350
Festplatten: 1500 GB WD Caviar Green
Brenner: Samsung Sata DVD-Brenner
Gehäuse: kaputtes Antec ^^
Netzteil: be quiet 750W
Ja man arbeitet sich langsam hoch ne^^

*Was mach ich alles mit dem PC?*

Surfen, mailen, Zeug für die Uni und Filme schauen.
Gezockt wird wegen der GraKa nich so sonderlich viel 

Bilder:

Bild1
Bild2
Bild3


P.S. Sorry für die schlechte Bildquali, aber in 25min is Einsendeschluss und ich find die Digicam nicht xD


----------



## fuddles (10. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, entweder es lieg an mir? Zu doof um mit PCs umzugehen oder ich bin einfach nur ein riesen Pechvogel was Hardware angeght.

Meine Leidensgeschichte begann am 15ten Dezember 2009.

Folgendes geschah an diesem Tag:

Mein Medion Rechner, hier nachzulesen ( gehört zu FlamingFlowerTower Entstehungsgeschichte ), ging das 5te mal in den PC Himmel ein.
4 Wiederbelebungsversuche seitens Medion brachten ihn wieder ins Leben zurück. 
Das 5fte mal, ganz ehrlich wollte ich ihm seinen Frieden geben und schickte ihn zurück. Nach stolzen 3 Monaten auf dem Medionfriedhof ist nun alles für seine Hinterbliebenen ( ich ) geklärt.
Daraufhin wollte ich neuem (Elektronik)Leben eine Chance geben.
Munter freude jauchzend einen neuen PC bestellt. 

Aber was war? Er kam natürlich kaputt an ( heul )
Auch diesen schickte ich gleich weiter zu seinem Händlerfriedhof.

Immer noch fehlte mir nun ein Rechner.
Den kaufte ich jetzt Vorort. Vor lauter Verzweiflung war es ein Massenware Rechner eines roten Rieseneletronikkonzerns.
Ansich ist es auch ein schönes Gerät aber es fehlt der nötige Dampf.

Ok, denke ich mir, da ja die Hinterbliebenen Rente des Medions eingetroffen ist, warum nicht meinen Neuen upgraden mit einer lecker Ati 5770.

Gesagt getan. Karte bestellt, gestern kam sie an und was war dann? Hier zu lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/92672-kaufberatung-5770-a-2.html Ab seite 2

Arg, bevor ich nun völlig den glauben an die Elektronik und meine Schrauberkenntnisse verliere bitte liebe liebe PCGH, nehmt meinen und pimpt ihn so das ich den Glauben an die Eletronik zurückbekomme.
So das ich weiß das es doch möglich ist, das es funktionierende Hardware auch für mich gibt.
Problemlose und funktionierende Hardware sind für mich nämlich ein Märchen und auch mal etwas gewinnen, genauso. Ich verliere sogar beim Glücksrad drehen wenn unter 55 Feldern nur eine Niete dabei ist.

_( ich habe gar die Paranoia das es keine Gewinnspiele oder so etwas gibt und die alle nur Fake sind  )_

*Mein PC:*
Acer Aspire M3800 ( ACHTUNG OEM PC  )

Intel Q8300
Acer OEM Mainboard
Samsung 6GB DDR3 Ram ( 2 Riegel a 2GB / 2 Reigel a 1GB )
Grafikkarte Ati 5770 geht aber zurück an den Händler ( da zu laut und viel zu heiß ) und es wird wieder die Ati 4650 eingebaut 
1,5 TB HDD von Seagate
430Watt NEtzteil purepower be quiet.
Acer Gehäuse Typ unbekannt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Meine Ansprüche: *

Ich will doch nur spielen....... ( und mein Glauben an die Elektronik wieder bekommen ), vielleicht bissl leiser als jetzt wäre toll.

Bettel bettel erhört mich jammer jammer 

Ich gönne es aber auch allen anderen.

Viel Glück an alle.


----------



## Infierno (10. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich mit meinen PC 

*Hardware:*

OS: Win7 Ultimate
CPU: AMD 4200+ 2,4 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus A8R32-MVP Delux (939)
Festplatte: Samsung HD103SJ
Laufwerke: LG DVD Brenner u. Laufwerk
Grafikkarte: 8800GT
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor(Generation1)
Netzteil: Altes Bequiet Dark Power Pro p6 650W
RAM: G-skill 2gb Kit, 2x512MB Crosair DDR1


*Warum ich?*

Bin Azubi im 1. Lehrjahr musste wegen dem Rosenkrieg meiner Eltern in eine eigene Wohnung. Und hab deshalb so gut wie nix für Hardware über am Anfang des Monats. Die 88er GT hab ich auf einen Flohmarkt gefunden. Und den IFX-14 wegen eines Schreibfehlers in der Beschreibung bei Ebay ersteigert.
Der PC hat mir immer treue Dienste Geleistet ist aber jetzt an seiner Leistungsgrenze. Trotz guter Pflege
Gerne würde ich Crysis oder GTA4 Spielen was aber leider nicht möglich ist. Selbst WoW macht ihm zu schaffen. Win7 hab ich durch meinen Bruder bekommen. Das abspielen von Blu-Ray´s packt er nicht. Es ruckelt (trotz Dualcore).



So Please PCGH, Pimp my PC


----------



## Winnypeg (10. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit zwei Monaten zweifache Mutter aber immernoch begnadete Sims 2 - Spielerin (mir fehlen nur 3 Mini-Add-ons). Allerdings habe ich nun kaum noch Zeit zum Spielen. Daher wäre es toll die knapp bemessene Zeit zum Spielen nicht mit Laden zu vergeuden. Auch die Grafik lässt noch viele Wünsche offen! Ein Traum wäre es natürlich auf Sims 3 umsteigen zu können aber das ist mit meinem Rechner natürlich so gut wie unmöglich. Außerdem gehen die Lüfter nach dem Runterfahren seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr aus. Da hilft nur noch Hauptschalter umlegen.

*Darf ich vorstellen: Mein PC!*


Mutterbrett: ASRock 939Dual-SATA2
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2600 MHz (13 x 200) 5200+
GPU: ATI Radeon X800 Pro (R420)
Speicher: 2GB DDR2
Festplatten: SAMSUNG SP2514N  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133), WDC WD2000BB-00GUC0  (186 GB, IDE)
Laufwerke: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B, LITE-ON DVD SHD-16P1S
Gehäuse: Standard Midi
Netzteil: Standard 400W
BS: Windows XP
Please pimp my PC!

Eure Winnypeg

PS: Bilder von meinem altersschwachen Rechner kann ich euch gerne mailen.


----------



## Peedee89 (10. März 2010)

Erstmal meine Komponenten:



Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe
CPU: Intel i7 920
CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9900
RAM: 6GB OCZ Intel i7 Edition mit 1333 Mhz
Grafikkarten:
Palit GTX260
GeForce 8600GT (ist glaub ne Asus)
 
HDD: Samsung 1,5TB 7.200rpm
Laufwerke:
DVD-Brenner
DVD-Laufwerk
 
Gehäuse: Zalman GS1000
Netzteil: Tagan PipeRock 800W
Monitore:
Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW mit 2048*1152
2* Belinea 19" mit 1280*1024
 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64bit

Die Hardware lässt erahnen, dass es ein "Game"-PC ist. Das stimmt auch fast! Zusätzlich bearbeite ich Artikel für einen Online-Shop. Dies ist auch ein Grund für die 2 Grafikkarten, damit ich 3 Monitore (bzw. 3 TFTs + TV) ansteuern kann!

Was mich am meinem System stört:


Die GTX260 ist etwas schlapp bei aktuellen Spielen und der Auflösung meines 23" TFTs
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist sehr "unübertaktbar". Da müsste was schnelleres her und evtl. 12GB
Für den Windows- und Officegebrauch müsste eine schnelle System-Platte her, bevorzugt 2*64GB SSD im Raid
Das System ist "relativ" laut. Hier die Lüfter gegen leisere tauschen oder evtl. auf eine Wasserkühlung umbauen wäre echt geil!
Der Speicherplatz ist auch etwas knapp bemessen. Da könnte ruhig noch eine 1,5-2TB Platte neben
Für die Zukunftssicherheit wäre sicher auch ein aktuelles Blue-Ray-Laufwerk von nöten!
 Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder meines Systems:


Flickr Photo Download: Tower
Flickr Photo Download: CPU
Die CPU ist plan geschliffen! Zur besseren Wärmeableitung!


----------



## psy23 (10. März 2010)

[FONT=&quot]CPU:2,4ghz[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MB:Asus P4P800[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]DDR-RAM:512 MB[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]GrafKa:ATI Radeon 9500[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]NT:430Watt?[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Begründung wieso Sie ausgerechnet meinen Pc aufrüsten sollten:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diesen PC hab ich von meinem besten Freund gestellt bekommen, weil meiner kaputt gegangen ist. Leider ist dieser PC schon einige Jahre alt und es laufen nur vereinzelte Spiele! Sogar Counter-Strike braucht eine Ewigkeit um zu starten! Andere Spiele habe ich gar nicht getestet, weil ich mir sicher bin das diese nicht laufen werden! Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Zocker und würde so gerne die neuen Titel spielen,aber leider kann ich die Spiele in irgendwelchen Magazinen als Foto betrachten oder Gameszenen auf Youtube! Leider erlaubt es die finanzielle Lage im Moment nicht das ich mir einen High-End Rechner zulege! Diese sind aber wirklich mein Hobby, auch im näheren Bekanntenkreis werde ich immer um Rat gefragt, wenn es um den PC/Notebook-Kauf geht, aber selber kann ich mir leider keinen Leisten! Achja und an diesem PC läuft kein einziger USB Anschluss! Außer für die Maus... Kann keine Tastatur anschließen(muss eine alte benutzen),kein I-Pod, keine Digi-Cam,nichts![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT]


----------



## Natikill (10. März 2010)

Hi PCGH,
Also mein System ist nicht das schnellste aber noch vertretbar von den Komponenten her:

E4300 1,8Ghz @ 3,2Ghz @ Nitrogon NT06
Gigabyte P35-DS4
4GB DDR2-1066
320GB Sata
DVD-Brenner
GTX260 (192)
Enermax 400W
Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value (schonmal runtergefallen, teilweise kaputt)

Vista x64


An sich ist Er noch ok, aber dass ich nur 2 Kerne habe nervt mich schon ziemlich. Neben dem zocken ist es bei Videobearbeitung  schon ein enormer Sprung. DDR3 ist schon nicht schlecht aber bringt mir persönlich nicht soviel, aber  durch meine einzige Festplatte ist das laden von großen Videodateien echt nervig.Ein Raid 0 wäre echt praktisch. Ich mein ich hab zwar externe Festplatten, aber da dauerts über USB EWIG. Naja und jetzt komm ich mal zum zocken...
...ich hab einen Zalman 22" 3D Monitor und kann nahezu kein ordentliches Spiel von 2009 geschweigedenn 2010 in 3D spielen. Ich hab bei Borderlands 15fps und es sieht zwar echt geil aus aber halt nicht als Diashow                                                   

Warum ich:
Ich bin Schüler auf einem Berliner Gymnasium und würde mich über eine Unterstützung bei meinen Hobbys sehr freuen.

 Naja auf jeden Fall ne coole Sache diese Aufrüstaktion, war ne gute Idee (Würde mich mal interessieren wer die Idee in der Redaktion hatte?)....weiter so 


Gruß Nati


----------



## BlackDragon (10. März 2010)

Pünktlich zum Schluss der Aktion will ich mich doch auch noch bewerben.

Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Cpu:                   AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Mainboard:         Asus A8N-E FM
Arbeitsspeicher:  4x 512MiB DDR 400
Grafikkarte:        Ati Radeon HD 4650
Festplatten:        Samsung Spinpoint SP2004C  200GB
                          Samsung Spinpoint F2 EcoGreen HD103SI  1TB
Laufwerke:         Samsung DVD-Leselaufwerk
                          Samsung DVD-Brenner
Netzteil:             Seasonic 500W
Sound:               Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
Gehäuse:           Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo T
Betriebssystem:  Win XP/Win 7 RC/ Ubuntu

Ich würde meinen PC gerne insoweit frisiert haben, damit ich wenigstens noch die Mindestsystemvorraussetzungen erfülle, die aktuelle Spiele haben, d.h. wenigstens eine Kernverdopplung wäre sinnvoll.
Außerdem ist mein Windows XP absolut zugemüllt. Hier wäre vllt. ein kleiner Frühjahrsputz nötig.
Außerdem wäre es schön wenn die Kühlung des PC, besonders der Grafikkarte in Richtung leiser möglich wäre.
Aber grundsätzlich etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit darf sein 

Mfg BlackDragon


----------



## klefreak (10. März 2010)

SO, im Endspurt melde ich mich auch noch an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Rechner ist derzeit mit nem P5E und Q9550 ausgestattet, das System hat 4x 1Gb Ram DDR2 800 und eine HD2900pro. Desweiteren DIverse HDDs für WIn7prof und die VMs

Da das System Leise und schnell sein soll, hatte ich auch schon eine WAKÜ angeschafft.

Meine Problemzonen:

1: Als Bootplatte sollte auf eine SSD gesetzt werden, da man so fürs tägliche Arbeiten die beste Performancesteigerung bekommt, da ich jedoch meine persönliche Daten auch auf der Systemplatte habe reicht eine "kleine" 60gb SSD nicht aus ;(
2: die HD2900 ist trotz Übertaktung für die aktuellen Spiele auf meinem 24"er nicht mehr schnell genug. eine HD5870 mit WaKÜ ist aber derzeit schlecht lieferbar (zu vernünftigen Preisen)
--> da ich ein Dualmonitorsystem habe und dieses auch ausbauen könnte wäre auch eine Eyefinity Version interessant. (auch wegen der 2Gb Speicher!)
Mein Rechner wird neben dem Spielen auch für Folding und VM's benutze, wo ich mit den Verbauten 4Gb Ram auch schon des öfteren an die Grenzen gekommen bin.

--> Ein I7 wäre dafür natürlich perfekt  
---------------------------------------------------
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr meinen Rechner Pimpen würdet!
(als armer Student kann man sich das ja nur begrenzt leisten  )
mfg Klemens

EDIT: Bilderlink korrigiert..


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. März 2010)

Habe

Athlon II 425 X3 
4GB Ram 1333
Billig Netzteil
DVD-Brenner
ASUS 3870X2
Gigabyte Mainboard mATX
WD 160GB HDD SATA2
Leider habe ich extreme Mikroruckler bei einer Framerate von unter 35 FPS, was mich ziemlich stört.
Leider klingt der PC wenn er an ist wie ein Föhn, da die 3870X2 keine eigene Lüftersteuerrung besitzt. 
Das macht das ganze sehr nervenaufreibend und sorgt des öfteren für Kopfschmerzen.
Auch der Prozessor sorgt in Spielen wie ARMA 2 für keine hohen FPS.
*Der Mugen ist leider nicht mehr Aktuell und musste durch den Boxed ersetzt werden.*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr da was modifizieren könntet, da ich ein armer Schüler bin, der sich die Hardware mit Zeitung-austragen ''zusammenkratzt''. 
Ich finde es sehr toll dass ihr so eine tolle Aktion startet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mentalsurgery (10. März 2010)

Hallo PCGHardware !

Meine Maschine:
Gehäuse: Avance B031 Miditower
CPU: Intel Core i5 750
MainBoard: ASUS P7P55D LE
Grafikkarte: Asus 7900 GT
Festplatte: Samsung 250 GB
Laufwerke: BenQ 8x DVD-Brenner / Samsung SATA DVD-Laufwerk
Ram: Corsair 2GB 1066
OS: Win XP SP2

Da ich fast fertig mit meinem Studium bin und somit wieder mehr Zeit zum Zocken habe würde ich gerne neue Games wie BF: Bad Company 2 in dicker Grafik zocken.
Gerade für späteres Aufrüsten habe ich mir am Anfang des Jahres ein Mainboard mit Sockel 1156 und einen güstigen Core i5 besorgt.
Vernünftige Grafikkarte wäre der nächste Pfichtkauf, da ich kaum noch Spiele in der nativen Auflösung auf meinem Samsung T220 vernünftig zocken kann.

http://www.reality2.de/pc0012.jpg


----------



## frEnzy (10. März 2010)

Ende um 14 Uhr? Das war ja eben gerade. Wann gibts denn die Mitteilung, wer gewonnen hat?


----------



## pavo92 (10. März 2010)

am 12. steht doch im ersten post


----------



## frEnzy (10. März 2010)

pavo92 schrieb:


> am 12. steht doch im ersten post


Oh man, manchmal bin ich aber echt blind...


----------



## ainxiety (10. März 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Oh man, manchmal bin ich aber echt blind...



ich bin auch schon ganz aufgeret


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. März 2010)

Die Bekanntgabe aller Gewinner erfolgt bis zum 12. März 18:00 Uhr - bis dahin ist der Thread geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. März 2010)

Die Gewinner wurden per PN benachrichtigt. Wer keine PN von mir bekommen hat, hat leider nicht gewonnen. Der Thread ist jetzt wieder geöffnet. Statt drei haben wir uns für fünf Leser-PCs entschieden. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass niemand zu sehr enttäuscht ist, falls er nicht gewonnen hat. Danke für eure Bewerbungen!


----------



## psy23 (12. März 2010)

schaaaaaaaadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!war nicht mit dabei...aber da waren pcs(high-end) mit dabei,wenn die wirklich aufgerüstet worden sind,reine verarsche!

psy


----------



## micha2 (12. März 2010)

wer wurde nochmal über PN benachrichtigt?


----------



## helleye (12. März 2010)

Schade,schade,schade! Mein PC hätte sich gefreut... Aber coole Aktion - weiter so


----------



## einrudelgurken (12. März 2010)

Wäre echt cool, wenn ihr die Personen, die gewonnen haben auch öffentlich nennt.
Würde mich ja brennend interessieren.
Ach ja hatte ich fast vergessen:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2010)

Ähm...*hust* ihr habt vergessen mir eine PN zu schicken
Schade, dass ich nicht gewonnen habe aber da kann man nichts machen^^

Dürfen wie erfahren wer die glücklichen sind?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. März 2010)

Ich warte lediglich auf eine Bestätigung _aller_ Gewinner. Nachher macht jemand doch noch einen Rückzieher - insofern will ich niemanden unter Druck setzen.


----------



## Myrkvidr (12. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Sieger! 


Da wird wohl keiner KEINE PN zurückschicken.


----------



## N1lle (12. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner


----------



## pavo92 (12. März 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner, viel Spaß mit euren hoffentlich bald leisen, stromsparenden und schnellen Rechnern


----------



## AlexKL77 (12. März 2010)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die "Auserwählten"!


----------



## N1lle (12. März 2010)

Mal ne frage am Rande wird es so ein Gewinnspiel in naher/ferner Zukunft nochmal geben???


----------



## Pokerclock (12. März 2010)

Ich darf mich outen, als Gewinner. Vielen Dank an PCGH und die Redakteure!


----------



## frEnzy (12. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch unglaubliches Glück!!!  Vielen, vielen Dank schon mal an die Redaktion und an die Sponsoren!! Bin schon sehr gespannt, was ich nachher zurück bekomme


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (12. März 2010)

Na dann Gratulation an die Gewinner


----------



## Shi (12. März 2010)

Bin Gewinner


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. März 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaas? Ich wurde nicht ausgewählt??? o__O

Das gibts doch nicht!! Ich hab mich so früh beworben und auch mit dir (PCGH_Stephan) darüber gesprochen, was wie sein sollte und all sowas. Und hab geändert dne text und alles und jetzt gewinne ich nicht? Obwohl ich mich schon so oft darum bemühe einmal bei PCGH nen Gewinnspiel zu gewinnen? Ich habe sogar nen Abo von Euch (früher noch Extended) und die PCGames. Nie wird einem das gedankt, egal wie ich mich immer bemühe, nie dabei.

Ich... habe mir so Hoffnung gemacht und alles getan.. Und nun..

Ihr habt sogar 5 ausgewählt! Was ich mir schon gedacht habe und da hab ich gedacht, dann muss ich ja gewinnen... Habt ihr nur die ab Seite 13 genommen oder wie? Man ist das ungerecht!!! Was ist das nur für ein Schicksal, was mich trifft, jedes Mal.. Da kann ich ja auch lotto spielen, da würde ich genauso wenig gewinnen.


----------



## HolySh!t (12. März 2010)

Schade net dabei ^^
Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch an die Gewinner
Und nochmal Lob für die Aktion, supper Idee PCGH


----------



## multimolti (12. März 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle! Hab eh nicht erwartet, dass ich mit meinem System irgendwas gewinne (habs ja auch nicht wirklich nötig, das gönne ich schon eher anderen)!


----------



## Battlejoe (12. März 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaas? Ich wurde nicht ausgewählt??? o__O
> 
> ...






Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. März 2010)

Werden die Gewinner eigentlich auch bekanntgegeben? 

Glückwunsch an Euch.. Habt Spaß mit euren neuen PC's....


----------



## Hackman (12. März 2010)

meh!


----------



## xdevilx (12. März 2010)

auch von mir glückwunsch an die gewinner


----------



## Mac Scot (12. März 2010)

Meine PN ist irgendwie auch nicht angekommen ...


----------



## DAEF13 (12. März 2010)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!!!
Werden die Namen auch bekannt gegeben und wird auch berichtet, wie die PC's frisiert werden?

P.S.Das war klar das ich nicht ausgewählt werde


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. März 2010)

Mac Scot schrieb:


> Meine PN ist irgendwie auch nicht angekommen ...



*Du* sollst ja auch keine PN schicken, die schicken dir eine und wnen du keine bekommen hast, haste auch nicht gewonnen.



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!!!
> Werden die Namen auch bekannt gegeben und wird auch berichtet, wie die  PC's frisiert werden?
> 
> P.S.Das war klar das ich nicht ausgewählt werde



Du hast auch nen 4-Kerner und der Rest deines Systemes weist eig. keine  "Mängel" auf. Also leistungstechnisch, kannste noch bis Ende 2010 mit  Aufrüsten warten.


----------



## Spyware (12. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern mit ihren eh schon tollen Maschinen

Meinen alten PC mit P4 und AGP hätten die wohl nicht mehr frisieren können, sondern nur noch komplett ersetzen, deshalb habe ich mich gar nicht beworben....gibt es vielleicht mal eine Aktion für Leute, bei denen der PC komplett ersetzt wird?


----------



## Jarafi (12. März 2010)

Wünsche auch allen Gewinenrn einen ehrzlichen Glückwunsch 

Ich versthe trozdem nicht wieso sich hier manche fast "totgeprügelt" haben die ein gutes System haben, ich bin mit meinem Dualcore auch noch vollstens zufreden


----------



## micha2 (12. März 2010)

Spyware schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern mit ihren eh schon tollen Maschinen
> 
> Meinen alten PC mit P4 und AGP hätten die wohl nicht mehr frisieren können, sondern nur noch komplett ersetzen, deshalb habe ich mich gar nicht beworben....gibt es vielleicht mal eine Aktion für Leute, bei denen der PC komplett ersetzt wird?


 
naja, eine alte P4-kiste ist ja dabei


----------



## XXTREME (12. März 2010)

Eins muss ich jetzt mal los werden!! Warum und mit welcher Berechtigung haben sich hier Leute mit sehr Potenten Dual-Core Prozessoren oder gar Quads inkl. GTX/HD Power "beworben"?? Findet ihr das nicht asozial?? traurig echt!! Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und hoffentlich sind es User mit Single-Core CPU´s vom Schlage eines Pentium 4 bzw. Athlon XP/64 mit AGP Karte. Ich gönne es euch


----------



## Miikosch (12. März 2010)

Allen Gewinnern herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir 
Ich hab mich nicht beworben da ich mit meinem System vollkommen zufrieden bin und andere es vielleicht "nötiger" haben


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (12. März 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Eins muss ich jetzt mal los werden!! Warum und mit welcher Berechtigung haben sich hier Leute mit sehr Potenten Dual-Core Prozessoren oder gar Quads inkl. GTX/HD Power "beworben"?? Findet ihr das nicht asozial?? traurig echt!! Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und hoffentlich sind es User mit Single-Core CPU´s vom Schlage eines Pentium 4 bzw. Athlon XP/64 mit AGP Karte. Ich gönne es euch




Finde ich zum Beispiel gar nicht. Ein Gewinnspiel um Aufrüstung ist ein Gewinnspiel um Aufrüstung, kein "wir machen eure Schrottkarre zu einem Lamborghini". Und sobald ein altes Board mit AGP als Bewerbung kommt ist mit "Aufrüsten" zum Beispiel gar nicht mehr viel. Da hilft dann nur noch "Austauschen". Um bei dem Bild zu bleiben: Du kannst mit einem VW-Motor von 1975 noch soviel machen, aber einen Lamborghini wirst du nie rausbekommen.
Und wer von uns weiß schon nach welchen Kriterien die PCGH-Red. ausgesucht hat? Ich habe nur mal einen kurzen Blick über pokerclocks sys geworfen, das war zumindest relativ "alt". Aber vielleicht wollte die Red. ja auch einfach eine etwas breitere Auswahl von Komponenten um zu zeigen, was man so alles machen kann.


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. März 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Eins muss ich jetzt mal los werden!! Warum und mit welcher Berechtigung haben sich hier Leute mit sehr Potenten Dual-Core Prozessoren oder gar Quads inkl. GTX/HD Power "beworben"?? Findet ihr das nicht asozial?? traurig echt!! Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und hoffentlich sind es User mit Single-Core CPU´s vom Schlage eines Pentium 4 bzw. Athlon XP/64 mit AGP Karte. Ich gönne es euch



Du hast wohl den Sinn dieses Gewinnspiels nicht erkannt -.-

PCGH will die PC's aufrüsten und nicht komplett ersetzen. klar hätten es manche andere viel nötiger, deren PC's interessiert PCGH aber nicht, da sie die komplett ersetzen müsste.

Ich hab nen DualCore mit GTX-Power (Was auch immer du damit sagen willst), zufrieden bin ich damit aber nicht und aufrüsten hätte man meinen sehr gut. Leider habe ich aber nicht gewonnen, was ich zu 110% nicht nachvollziehen kann

Egal... Vielleicht i-wann *heul


----------



## Mick Jogger (12. März 2010)

Also nix gegen GTX 
Den Prozessor kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber selbst mit ner GTX 260 kannst du aktuelle Spiele immer noch flüssig spielen!


----------



## Miikosch (12. März 2010)

Mick Jogger schrieb:


> Also nix gegen GTX
> Den Prozessor kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber selbst mit ner GTX 260 kannst du aktuelle Spiele immer noch flüssig spielen!



vollkommen deiner Meinung, meine 260 leistet auch noch 1a werte und bilder^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (12. März 2010)

ich bereuhe es nicht mir ne gtx 275 gekauft zu haben


----------



## Freeak (12. März 2010)

Ich finds auch nen bissel Besch...eiden, erst wurde gesagt die Gewinner werden am 18.03.2010 bekanntgegeben, und nun auf einmal schon am 12.03.2010?
Ist irgendwo ein kleinwenig Unverständlich, genausowenig kann ich nicht verstehe das sich hier Leute "Beworben" habe die ne GTX 260/4870 sowie nen Leistungsstarken Dual oder Quad im PC haben.

Die haben noch immer genügend Power unter dem Deckel, daher hätte ich es Fairer gefunden wenn das Gewinspiel um einige Regeln angereichert worden wäre.
Meinetwegen:
60% der Hardware muss ein Mindestalter von so und so haben
PC muss diverste Makken/Probleme/Schwierigkeiten machen
etc. ist mir egal was, aber das die Transparenz irgendwo gegeben gewesen wäre.

Meine Glückwünsche gehen zwar an:

Pokerclock
frEnzy
Shi
DAEF13


(Der letzte ist mir nicht bekannt)

Aber in meinen Augen sind 65% der Gewinner PC´s stark genug um auch in Aktuellen Titeln noch Leistung zu zeigen, und nicht nach 5min schon ohne Puste Dastehend.
Zumal es andere wirklich nötiger gehabt hätten.
Na ja ich Hoffe mal das wieder mal so ne Aktion von PCGH gemacht wird, aber da mit nem Durchsichtigen System, wo nachvollziehbar ist, wer wie weshalb Gewonnen hat.


----------



## david430 (12. März 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ich finds auch nen bissel Besch...eiden, erst wurde gesagt die Gewinner werden am 18.03.2010 bekanntgegeben, und nun auf einmal schon am 12.03.2010?
> Ist irgendwo ein kleinwenig Unverständlich, genausowenig kann ich nicht verstehe das sich hier Leute "Beworben" habe die ne GTX 260/4870 sowie nen Leistungsstarken Dual oder Quad im PC haben.
> 
> Die haben noch immer genügend Power unter dem Deckel, daher hätte ich es Fairer gefunden wenn das Gewinspiel um einige Regeln angereichert worden wäre.
> ...



100% sign. ich finde es auch eine unverschämtheit den anderen, die einen langsamen pc haben, die möglichkeit auf den gewinn zu verkleinern. und dann im updaten "wegen der regen teilnahme", es gibt eben in diesem forum wohl nicht soo viele, die einen langsamen pc haben. und es haben sich sicher einige gedacht, mein pc ist gut genug, da mach ich nicht mit. aber es gab leider auch die mit i7 920, die da mitgemacht haben. es sollte mal der egoismus in der gesellschaft abnehmen, klar, ein pc kann immer besser sein, aber das soll auch in relationen stehen...


----------



## Mick Jogger (12. März 2010)

Deswegen hab ich mich auch nicht beworben!


----------



## Shi (12. März 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> 100% sign. ich finde es auch eine unverschämtheit den anderen, die einen langsamen pc haben, die möglichkeit auf den gewinn zu verkleinern. und dann im updaten "wegen der regen teilnahme", es gibt eben in diesem forum wohl nicht soo viele, die einen langsamen pc haben. und es haben sich sicher einige gedacht, mein pc ist gut genug, da mach ich nicht mit. aber es gab leider auch die mit i7 920, die da mitgemacht haben. es sollte mal der egoismus in der gesellschaft abnehmen, klar, ein pc kann immer besser sein, aber das soll auch in relationen stehen...



ICH habe keinen Gamer-PC. Ich hatte eine saulahme Kiste, die ich dann verkauft habe und versucht habe mir davon neue Teile zu kaufen. Ich habe jetzt gar keinen PC, nur mein Schullaptop! Im übrigen finde ich es auch nicht so toll dass sich da Leute bewerben mit i7 und GTX285, aber Leute wie ich oder Leute mit DualCores und 8800GTX oder so haben finde ich ein Recht darauf. man sollte auch nicht die finanziellen Verhältnisse der Bewerber vergessen. Ich z.B. hätte mir wohl erst in ca. 4 Monaten eine neue CPU kaufen können da ich ein armer Schüler bin. Bis dahin wäre ich wohl neben ein paar zusammengekauften Komponenten gesessen.
Aber dank PCGH kann ich jetzt auch mal einen annehmbaren PC haben 

MfG Shi


----------



## Freeak (12. März 2010)

@david430

Jepp auch bei dir 100% Agree, da hat bei vielen wohl nur die Glocke geschlagen: "Kostenloses HW-Update? Da mache ich mal mit, auch wenn meine Kiste Stark genug ist."

Ich meine ich hätte auch egoistisch Handeln können und NICHT den PC meines Vaters reinstellen können, sondern meinen. Aber ICH habe dennoch eine Starke Kiste,(Phenom II X4 965, 4GB DDR2 1066, 2x HD3870 im CF) lediglich die Grafikkarten sind schon 3 Jahre alt, aber duch CF habe ich dennoch auch in Aktuellen Titeln (noch) genügend Power.

Aber die Kiste meines Vaters würde sich auch schon über ein besseres NT Freuen, das alte hat seine besten Tage hinter sich, dann im nachhinein noch ein Check weswegen die Total War-Titel mit OC CPU nicht laufen und ich wäre Glücklich gewesen, aber ich war eben leider nicht dabei.

So werde ich weiterhin Geld Sparen und dann eben selber neue HW für meinen Dad kaufen müssen.

@Shi

Ach in deinen Augen ist ne 8800GTX wohl ne Lahme Gurke oder wie?


----------



## Blacktemplar (12. März 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier lachen oder weinen soll. Wer sich als Schüler alle 4 Monate neue hardwar leisten kann, der hat entweder ein gutes Elternhaus erwischt oder dreht krumme Dinger  Aber dann hier zu jammern das ist schon arg dreist. Ich denke auch das es andere Leute nötiger haben, als die Quad und Dualcorevertreter. Ich sage nur so viel, das Geld was ich in die Reparatur meines 5 Jahre alten Auto's stecken muss ( damit ich zur Arbeit komme) hätte locker für nen Highendrechner gereicht, aber ne das blöde Auto muss kaputt gehen

Aber wie sagt man im Heise Forum immer... Es ist Freitag, in diesem Sinne schönes Wochenende


----------



## david430 (12. März 2010)

Blacktemplar schrieb:


> Aber wie sagt man im Heise Forum immer... Es ist Freitag, in diesem Sinne schönes Wochenende



das ist doch mal ein wort  wünsche eben das gleiche


----------



## Mick Jogger (12. März 2010)

Dito ich geh nämlich ins Bettchen!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2010)

So wer hatt nun gewonnen...also ich net xD

Ich hoffe das die Gewonnen haben die es echt brauchen und nicht leute die ihr troz eines i7 und super GPU rein posten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. März 2010)

@-MIRROR-: Die PNs in meinem Posteingang befinden sich quantitav im vierstelligen Bereich. Das wird auch im Zukunft kein Kriterium für Gewinnspiele sein.

@Freeak: Ich weiß nicht, woher du deine Informationen hast, aber Sie sind definitiv falsch. Es wurde weder die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner nach vorne verlegt (sowohl in der Meldung als auch im Forenbeitrag nannte ich von Anfang an den 12.03. 18:00 als Termin), noch stimmt deine Gewinnerliste - und damit meine ich nicht den fehlenden Kandidaten. DAEF13 hat auch schon gesagt, dass er nicht gewonnen hat.
--------------------
Bevor mich jeder einzeln per PN fragt: Ausschlaggebend war, dass einige Komponenten des PCs weiterverwendet werden können und das die PCs relativ gebräuchliche Komponenten beinhalten, sodass der Praxisnutzen für den Artikel gegeben ist. Darauf basierend wurde eine Vorauswahl von - sofern ich mich korrekt erinnere - 27 Systemen getroffen. Ab da war es eigentlich nur noch Glück.

Bestätigt als Gewinner: Pokerclock, frEnzy, Shi und Einfachich

*Übrigens: Je mehr gemeckert wird, desto weniger habe zumindest >ich< Lust, erneut eine solche Aktion auf die Beine zu stellen bzw. mich dafür einzusetzen. Ich finde es allgemein sehr schade, dass bei derartigen Aktionen wie z.B. auch Lesertests, immer wieder das gleiche Geschrei losgeht.*


----------



## HolySh!t (12. März 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> ICH habe keinen Gamer-PC. Ich hatte eine saulahme Kiste, die ich dann verkauft habe und versucht habe mir davon neue Teile zu kaufen. Ich habe jetzt gar keinen PC, nur mein Schullaptop! Im übrigen finde ich es auch nicht so toll dass sich da Leute bewerben mit i7 und GTX285, aber Leute wie ich oder Leute mit DualCores und 8800GTX oder so haben finde ich ein Recht darauf. man sollte auch nicht die finanziellen Verhältnisse der Bewerber vergessen. Ich z.B. hätte mir wohl erst in ca. 4 Monaten eine neue CPU kaufen können da ich ein armer Schüler bin. Bis dahin wäre ich wohl neben ein paar zusammengekauften Komponenten gesessen.
> Aber dank PCGH kann ich jetzt auch mal einen annehmbaren PC haben
> 
> MfG Shi


Seh ich auch so, kenn das Problem Schüler vs Geld
Aber ne 8800GTX is ja jz net so schlimm


----------



## rabensang (12. März 2010)

Ich beglückwünsche die Gewinner an dieser Stelle

Besonders dich Pockerclock Mit deinem gepimpten (ich hasse das Wort) PC, kannst du endlich schneller für Ordnung sorgen...

Warum regen sich einige so unnötig auf. Es war von vornherein klar, dass nicht jeder gewinnen kann. Außerdem muss man den Redakteuren zugute halten, dass die Gewinnerzahl um zwei nach oben geschraubt wurde. Das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. 

Ich finde es trotzdem immer wieder gut, wenn PCGH solche Aktionen für die Leserschaft bereit hält.

MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Besonders dich Pokerclock Mit deinem gepimpten (ich hasse das Wort) PC, kannst du endlich schneller für Ordnung sorgen...



Dank DSL448 würde mir nicht mal ein Hexa-Core mehr Leistung bringen

Die Redakteure werden ihren Spaß mit dem Ding haben. Der P4 braucht mehr Strom, als ein mäßig übertakteter 4Kerner. Aber seht es mal so, HT hat er und ich spare Heizkosten. 

OC geht nur per Tool. Das Mainboard ist dafür nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Ohne OC braucht er max. 330W (wohl gemerkt Single-Core und Single-GPU > X1950pro). Mit OC - naja einen guten Sicherungskasten


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2010)

Vielleicht bekommst du auch nur ein Gold Netzteil eingebaut

Da mit kannst du aufs Jahr gesehen bestimmt 5 Euro sparen und die Kiste wird noch effizienter


----------



## DUNnet (13. März 2010)

Warum ist ein Moderator gewinner?
Lobbyismus oder hochgeschlafen?

Habe mich nicht beworben, aber normalerweise sind "Mitarbeiter" immer von so etwas ausgeschlossen.


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2010)

Ein Mod ist kein Mitarbeiter. Er ist lediglich ein nicht-bezahlter kleiner Helfer

Warum sollte er kein Lohn für seine Mühe erhalten?

MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2010)

DUNnet schrieb:


> Lobbyismus oder hochgeschlafen?



Das Erste hätte ich gern, dann könnte ich endlich mal härtere Strafen gegen Spamer durchsetzen

Das Zweite hätte ich auch gern, wenn denn in der Jury jemand weiblich gewesen wäre (was ich jetzt mal bezweifle).

Davon abgesehen bin ich nur ein kleiner Fisch, der als Druckventil für so manchen User zum Dampf ablassen herhalten muss.


----------



## DUNnet (13. März 2010)

Naja - ich hab mal nachgeguckt dein Rechner ist schon "Gübbelhaft" aber irgendwie hat das immer einen bitteren Beigeschmack wenn Mods. oder ähnliche gewinnen - es ist einfach so "außerzufällig"!
Und eine tolle - ausführliche Beschreibung wie z.B. fenzy hast Du nicht.

Aber die Typen die sich hier mit ihren Rechnern von Ende 2008/Anfang 2009 bewerben sind doch echt nicht mehr frisch.

[Ironie]
Mein Rechner ist schon ganz geil - aber viel zu laut! Ich brauch ne WaKü, und ne neue HD5870 (und dazu 2 weitere FullHD Monitore) + PII 965 wären noch geil, und wenn man dabei ist wär nen 890GX AM3 Board mit neuem DDR3 Ram (12GB, hatte ja 8 und auf 6 runter ist doof) wäre auch pflicht!
Das Netzteil ist i.O. aber die VelociRaptor die ich habe ist zu lahm! Ne SLC SSD wäre was feines, aber bitte mit mehr als 512GB denn soviel brauchen meine Raubkopien an Platz.
Zu guter letzt: DVD Laufwerke (2 Stück) bitte gegen 2* BluRay Brenner austauschen.
[/Ironie]

Man, man, man


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2010)

Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Ich bin selbst Skeptiker in diesen Dingen. 

Rein technisch gesehen hätte ich auch nicht gedacht jemals unter die letzten drei (sind ja jetzt fünf) zu kommen. 

So wie das System im Moment ist, ist es eine Sackgasse in Sachen Aufrüstung. Dank dem Intel Chipsatz (915i oder 945, irgendeiner von den beiden) ist trotz Sockel 775 kein Wechsel möglich, wenn dann nur komplett neues Grundgerüst (MB, RAM, CPU).

Wer weiß, viele denken jetzt (oder haben bei ihrer Bewerbung gedacht), dass es ein komplett neues Innenleben gibt. Das bezweifle ich! 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was sich die Redakteure da einfallen haben lassen, aber mehr als ein neuer CPU-Lüfter oder Gehäuse oder irgendeine andere einzelne (!) Komponente wird es wohl nicht geben. Wo soll denn das Geld auch her kommen? Sponsoren? Wohl kaum.


----------



## frEnzy (13. März 2010)

1. Jeder durfte mitmachen.
2. Nicht jeder kann gewinnen.
3. Toll, dass es überhaupt so eine Aktion gab! PCGH weiter so!
4. Super, dass jetzt sogar mehr als "nur" 3 Leute gewonnen haben!
5. Jeder der hier glaubt, dass wir Gewinner mit den absoluten Highend-PCs bestückt werden, sollte mal seine hirn-internen Realismus-Settings etwas optimieren  Jede Verbesserung ist natürlich herzlich willkommen aber ich glaube nicht, dass mein PC einen fetten i7 und ne neue Fermi eingebaut bekommt!! Schön wärs natürlich trotzdem... *hüstel* 

Es nervt mich außerdem ungemein, dass hier einige User anscheinend anderen nichts gönnen können! Das ist mir nicht nur in diesem Thread aufgefallen. Hätte ich nicht gewonnen, hätte ich den Gewinnern gratuliert und mein Leben wäre weiter gegangen. Mit eurem Gemecker versaut ihr einem echt die Freude an dem Gewinn!! Und das, wo ich noch nicht mal weiß, was ich nun eigentlich gewonnen habe... ^^

Man kann immer sachlich darüber diskutieren, ob diese oder jene Entscheidung richtig war aber ich wette, das hat die Redaktion im Vorfeld bereits getan! Die werden schon einen Plan haben. Schließlich soll dabei ja ein Artikel fürs Heft raus kommen und nicht ein "Wir schmeißen sinnlos mit Hardware um uns"-Schmuh  Die hatten ihre Kriterien für die Auswahl der Systeme und ich zumindest  kenne diese Kriterien nicht genau! Die meisten hier bestimmt auch nicht. Aber es gibt immer wieder Spezies die natürlich immer was zu meckern finden 

Seit ihr alle schlechte Verlierer, oder was? Nehmts sportlich und hofft, dass die Redaktion trotz Leuten wie euch irgendwann wieder so eine Aktion anbieten wird!

Eigentlich wollte ich gar nichts dazu schreiben, wie hier gleich wieder angefangen wurde rum zu heulen aber jetzt wars doch mal zu viel! Da vergeht einem wirklich die Lust am Forenleben teil zu nehmen und aktiv was bei zusteuern!!

Edit:
@Pokerclock: Da hatten wir wohl den "gleichen" Gedanken ^^


----------



## AlexKL77 (13. März 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ohne OC braucht er max. 330W (wohl gemerkt Single-Core und Single-GPU > X1950pro). Mit OC - naja einen guten Sicherungskasten


----------



## Silent Lain (13. März 2010)

Meine Glückwünsche an die glücklichen Gewinner! Ich selbst habe zwar auch teilgenommen, aber enttäuscht bin ich keineswegs. Haltet eure zukünftigen aufgemotzten PC in Ehren für jene, die hier nicht gewonnen haben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. März 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> 100% sign. ich finde es auch eine unverschämtheit den anderen, die einen langsamen pc haben, die möglichkeit auf den gewinn zu verkleinern. und dann im updaten "wegen der regen teilnahme", es gibt eben in diesem forum wohl nicht soo viele, die einen langsamen pc haben. und es haben sich sicher einige gedacht, mein pc ist gut genug, da mach ich nicht mit. aber es gab leider auch die mit i7 920, die da mitgemacht haben. es sollte mal der egoismus in der gesellschaft abnehmen, klar, ein pc kann immer besser sein, aber das soll auch in relationen stehen...


Wach auf, Egoismus ist ne feine Sache, "immer sich all das sichern was man kriegen kann" ist eine Unterart der Gier, DEM Grundpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft, und insofern eigentlich nicht verteufelnswert. ^^


Meine Wenigkeit hat auch nicht teilgenommen, aus Prinzip nicht (an meiner Kiste fuscht halt keiner rum außer mir  ), außerdem sollte man sich denken können, dass kein PC auf dem relativ neuesten Stand ausgesucht werden würde, dass sich hier einige mit ihren teils frisch gekauften Rechnern ernsthaft Chancen ausgerechnet haben ...... 


Naja, Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, könnt ja posten was die Redakteure euch da schönes eingebaut haben.


----------



## AlexKL77 (13. März 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, könnt ja posten was die Redakteure euch da schönes eingebaut haben.


Ich denke mal,das wir das in einer der kommenden Ausgaben wohl lesen können.


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. März 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @-MIRROR-: Die PNs in meinem Posteingang befinden sich quantitav im vierstelligen Bereich. Das wird auch im Zukunft kein Kriterium für Gewinnspiele sein.
> 
> @Freeak: Ich weiß nicht, woher du deine Informationen hast, aber Sie sind definitiv falsch. Es wurde weder die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner nach vorne verlegt (sowohl in der Meldung als auch im Forenbeitrag nannte ich von Anfang an den 12.03. 18:00 als Termin), noch stimmt deine Gewinnerliste - und damit meine ich nicht den fehlenden Kandidaten. DAEF13 hat auch schon gesagt, dass er nicht gewonnen hat.
> --------------------
> ...



Das sollte da ja auch kein kriterium sein, aber es zeigt doch, wieviel Hoffnung man in so ein Gewinnspiel reinsteckt, um wenigstens einmal etwas zu gewinnen. Ich wollte (und habe es auch nicht!) niemanden bestechen oder mir durch PN's einen "Vorteil" verschaffen, ganz und gar nicht, ich wollte nur nähere Details zur Bewerbung erfahren um sie zu optimieren und im nachhinein (nicht) zu gewinnen

Es stimmt, es war von Anfang an der 12.03.10 .Danke für die Gewinnerliste, aber wieso hast du nur 4 aufgelistet? Ich denke es sidn 5 Gewinner?

--------------------------
Ich würde gerne wissen, was für Systeme bei den 27 dabeigewesen waren. War meines denn dabei? 
-Es war mir auch klar, dass am Ende wieder nur (mein nicht vorhandenes) Glück entscheiden konnte.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, könnt ja  posten was die Redakteure euch da schönes eingebaut haben.



Es wird zu der Aufrüstaktion nen Artikel geben, in der nächsten oder  übernächsten PCGH.


Ps: Ich werde nicht mehr "meckern oder posten", damit möglichst schnell wieder so ein gewinnspiel kommt und ich dann vielleicht mal gewinne


----------



## Gamer_07 (13. März 2010)

Es wird schon die Richtigen getroffen haben zudem konnte sich sowieso jeder bewerben...

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## johnnyGT (13. März 2010)

-Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!
ich würde raten diesen *Thread dicht zu machen* , da dieses sinnlose rumdiskutieren sowieso nichts bringt und dem Team soll so eine Aktion ja nicht negativ in Erinnerung bleiben oder??

gruß johnnyGT


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. März 2010)

Aber ich will noch wissen, wer alles bei den 27 dabei war!


----------



## Zeph4r (13. März 2010)

Also Recht Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Gewinner!
Ist ja ein Gewinnspiel....wo sich auch viele Leute beteildigten.
Wo bekommt man denn heute noch etwas geschenkt???
Weiter so pcgh


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. März 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Gewinner wurden per PN benachrichtigt. Wer keine PN von mir bekommen hat, hat leider nicht gewonnen. Der Thread ist jetzt wieder geöffnet. Statt drei haben wir uns für fünf Leser-PCs entschieden. Ich hoffe dennoch, dass niemand zu sehr enttäuscht ist, falls er nicht gewonnen hat. Danke für eure Bewerbungen!




wir alle sind entäuscht  schließlich wurden wir nicht bevorzugt 

aber dennoch GLÜCKWUNSCH an die Gewinner!!!

hoffentlich macht das PCGH nächstes Jahr wieder  wäre toll wenn jedes Jahr 5Leute sich so freuhen dürfenten 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Taitan (13. März 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Aber ich will noch wissen, wer alles bei den 27 dabei war!


 
Und was soll das bringen?


----------



## N1lle (13. März 2010)

Mensch Leute heult doch mal nicht so rum, es kann nicht jeder gewinnen und es waren auch keine Regeln aufgestellt, also konnte sich jeder bewerben.

Natürlich wär ich überglücklich wenn ich genommen worden wäre da ich dank Führerschein derzeit fast garnix an Finanzen habe, aber ich wurde halt nicht genommen, dennoch hoffe ich das es wieder so ein Gewinnspiel gibt.


MFG und Lob an das Team


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. März 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen?



Ich möchte nur wissen, ob es wenigstens in die 27 geschafft habe und dass es am Glück gescheitert ist.


----------



## Argead (13. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit eurem Aufgerüsteten, wünsch ich den Gewinnern.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (15. März 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, könnt ja posten was die Redakteure euch da schönes eingebaut haben.


Ich bin schon gespannt, was sie bei mir einbauen! Ich mach dann einen Artikel im Forum!!!


----------



## Einfachich (16. März 2010)

Jau ich bin auch schon echt aufgeregt was die mir da so einbauen 

Denk mal das die selber auch ein Artikel hier reinsetzen werden 

Und in der Print Ausgabe werden wir ja auch sein .......Dan kann GAnz Deutschland sehen was ich doch für eine Krücke habe ,,,,,


----------



## Einer von Vielen (16. März 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> Jau ich bin auch schon echt aufgeregt was die mir da so einbauen
> 
> Denk mal das die selber auch ein Artikel hier reinsetzen werden
> 
> Und in der Print Ausgabe werden wir ja auch sein .......Dan kann GAnz Deutschland sehen was ich doch für eine Krücke habe ,,,,,


Ja, und was für ne Maschine danach Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## frEnzy (16. März 2010)

Mein PC ist jetzt auch reisefertig ^^ Backup ist gemacht, Karton besorgt... das einzige, was noch fehlt, ist sowas wie eine Schutzhälle gegen Erschütterungen und Kratzer etc. Was nehmt ihr, um euren PC beim Transport per Post zu schützen?


----------



## Einfachich (16. März 2010)

Ich werde die Lücken alle mit Papier ausstopfen so das er sich im Karton nicht mehr Bewegen kann

Bei mir ist auch alles fertig .....
Meine Privaten Daten habe ich aber von der Platte genommen ..


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. März 2010)

An eurer Stelle, würde ich die Platte formatieren und sone Styroporkügelchen als Schutz reintun.


----------



## frEnzy (16. März 2010)

Jo, Platten werden heute noch formatiert. Macht es Sinn, Windows neu zu installieren? Ich meine, das dauert ja nicht so lange. Oder ist das überflüssig und müsste eh nach dem Hardwarewechsel neu gemacht werden? Bin irgendwie unsicher, was ich da machen soll.

Generell würde es mich auch brennend interessieren, was eigentlich an den Rechnern geändert werden soll. @PCGH: Habt ihr schon einen genauen Plan, was an welchem PC geändert wird? Teilt ihr uns das noch, sozusagen im Vorfeld mit oder "müssen" wir uns überraschen lassen und warten, bis der PC zurück kommt?


----------



## Einfachich (16. März 2010)

Laßt euch Überraschen Denke ich 

Na ein Eierkarton werden wir wohl nicht wieder bekommen^^

Und das er besser sein wird als vorher doch auch ,,,und wenn es nur minimal ausfällt 

Freuen tue ich mich riesig vor allem weil alle Zocker aus Deutschland meinen Zukünfitgen Pc sehen :_)


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. März 2010)

Mensch seid ihr pessimistisch. Ihr werdet EINIGE Upgrades bekommen  

An eurer Stelle würde ich PCGH_Stephan mal per PN befragen, jedoch nur einer von euch gewinnern, der die Infos dann an die anderen mitteilt Das ist effizient und geht schneller.


----------



## N1lle (16. März 2010)

ja ein gewinner gibt die daten dann in nem artikel bekannt dann hat pcghx die pcs vom halben forum stehn -.-


----------



## fuddles (16. März 2010)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und ich freu mich über Berichte der aufgemotzten Kisten


----------



## N1lle (16. März 2010)

*hust* ich hab ja gehört es kann bis ende April dauern *hust*


----------



## frEnzy (16. März 2010)

Jo, wird eine etwas längere Zeit ohne PC ^^


----------



## Mick Jogger (16. März 2010)

Kommen die in die Print?


----------



## frEnzy (16. März 2010)

So ist es gedacht, glaube ich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2010)

DUNnet schrieb:


> Und eine tolle - ausführliche Beschreibung wie z.B. fenzy hast Du nicht.



Die hätte den Artikel aber auch nicht besser gemacht 



> Aber die Typen die sich hier mit ihren Rechnern von Ende 2008/Anfang 2009 bewerben sind doch echt nicht mehr frisch.



Hmm. Also ich habe einen Rechner von Anfang 2009 und ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck, dass man mit nem Pentium Dual-Core und ner 9800GTX+ hier noch gut im Mittelfeld genau passend gewesen wäre: Quad-Core rein, 4 GB RAM dazu, der GTX ordentlich in den Hintern getreten und fertig. PCGH hätte "100% mehr Leistung für <300€" titeln können und ich hätte Komponenten gehabt, die ich mir nach jünsten Ereignissen wohl frühestens in einem Jahr leisten kann  (dummerweise brauch ich den Rechner im Moment, kann die Festplatten so nicht einfach in einen anderen übernehmen und die Kühllösung ist an meinen Schreibtisch gebunden)






Pokerclock schrieb:


> So wie das System im Moment ist, ist es eine Sackgasse in Sachen Aufrüstung. Dank dem Intel Chipsatz (915i oder 945, irgendeiner von den beiden) ist trotz Sockel 775 kein Wechsel möglich, wenn dann nur komplett neues Grundgerüst (MB, RAM, CPU).



i915. Wenn einem nicht gerade einer nen 3,4er Galatin schenkt, lohnt es sich nichtmal, den Kühler abzunehmen. Aber eigentlich sollte man da günstig mit Gebrauchtware was machen können - Dual-VSTA&CO lassen grüßen und den RAM weiter nutzen. (Vorschlag an die Red: Wenn ihr die ausgetauschten Komponenten behaltet, könntet ihr vielleicht eine zweite Runde "günstig aufrüsten mit Gebrauchtteilen" machen, wo ihr euch um richtig schlechte Rechner kümmert)


----------



## Pokerclock (17. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> i915. Wenn einem nicht gerade einer nen 3,4er Galatin schenkt, lohnt es sich nichtmal, den Kühler abzunehmen. Aber eigentlich sollte man da günstig mit Gebrauchtware was machen können - Dual-VSTA&CO lassen grüßen und den RAM weiter nutzen. (Vorschlag an die Red: Wenn ihr die ausgetauschten Komponenten behaltet, könntet ihr vielleicht eine zweite Runde "günstig aufrüsten mit Gebrauchtteilen" machen, wo ihr euch um richtig schlechte Rechner kümmert)



An das ASRock-Zeug habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber am Ende sein gelassen, weil entweder der PCIex nur technisch 4x konnte oder neuere Grafikkarten, Probleme gemacht haben. Man erinnere sich nur mal daran, dass keine 8800GTX lief. Und dieser Via-Chipsatz...

EDIT

Also mein Rechner ist auf dem Weg. Es hat an 300g gelegen. sonst wäre ich 3€ billiger davon gekommen. So waren es 13,90 €, die ich aufwenden musste.


----------



## Einfachich (19. März 2010)

Jap heute Morgen um 10:39 wurde der PC zugestellt ...

Mich hat es 9,90€ Gekostet hätte er 500g weniger drauf gehabt wären es nur 6,90€ gewesen 

So jetzt befindet er sich beim Schönheits und Lifting Doc


----------



## Pokerclock (19. März 2010)

Laut Sendungs-ID ist auch mein Paket angekommen. 10:46Uhr

Verdammt schnell, hatte es erst gestern zur Post gebraucht.


----------



## Necthor (19. März 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Leute wie ich oder Leute mit DualCores und 8800GTX oder so haben finde  ich ein Recht darauf


Wer hat dir denn das Recht auf Teilnahme verweigert? 



Shi schrieb:


> man sollte auch nicht die finanziellen Verhältnisse der Bewerber  vergessen. Ich z.B. hätte mir wohl erst in ca. 4 Monaten eine neue CPU  kaufen können da ich ein armer Schüler bin.



Ich finde es schon seltsam das manche Leute bei einem Gewinnspiel "Rechte" ableiten 
(Ich hab am meisten Nutella gegessen, deshalb darf auch nur ICH eine Karte nach Südafrika gewinnen). 

Akzeptier einfach das Du nicht gewonnen hast.

MoinMoin,

zunächst einmal *HERZLICHEN Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner*, währe quul wenn ihr reinschreiben könntet was genau gepimpt wurde und viell. auch vorher/nachher Bilder reinstellen.

Eine tolle Sache von PCGH, könntet es gerne 1mal im Monat veranstalten.

Was ich aber etwas kleinlich von PCGH finde ist das ein engagierter MOD am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen muss um sein equipment aufbessern zu können, schliesslich investiert er viel Zeit, Strom und nicht zuletzt Materialverschleiss für PCGH. Da müsste es Ehrensache für die Redaktion sein dem Mod gelegentlich etwas gutes zu tun. Dafür muss man nicht die Anzahl der Gewinner erhöhen.


----------



## Shi (20. März 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn das Recht auf Teilnahme verweigert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW: Ich hab gewonnen


----------



## GxGamer (20. März 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaas? Ich wurde nicht ausgewählt??? o__O
> 
> Das gibts doch nicht!! Ich hab mich so früh beworben und auch mit dir (PCGH_Stephan) darüber gesprochen, was wie sein sollte und all sowas. Und hab geändert dne text und alles und jetzt gewinne ich nicht? Obwohl ich mich schon so oft darum bemühe einmal bei PCGH nen Gewinnspiel zu gewinnen? Ich habe sogar nen Abo von Euch (früher noch Extended) und die PCGames. Nie wird einem das gedankt, egal wie ich mich immer bemühe, nie dabei.
> 
> ...



Dein Verhalten erinnert mich an
-Bockiges Kind-
Sorry aber das musste sein bei solchem Verhalten 

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
Endlich neues Rohmaterial für schöne Videos 
YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Feuer im PC
YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Grafikkarte als Grill

Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich manche aufregen.
Man sollte nicht mit hohen Erwartungen an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.


----------



## frEnzy (22. März 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Dein Verhalten erinnert mich an
> -Bockiges Kind-
> Sorry aber das musste sein bei solchem Verhalten



Mein PC ist jetzt auch auf dem Weg in die Redaktion. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis!!


----------



## feivel (23. März 2010)

das würd mich aber dann auch interessieren was die draus machen...ich hab hier bewusst nicht mitgemacht, weil ich finde, dass es leute gab, dies dringender nötig hatten.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn das Recht auf Teilnahme verweigert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Von mir auch einen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner...
Ich konnt mich nicht bewerben, da ich keinen Desktop-PC mehr hab, bzw. nur noch die Einzelteile davon...^^

Bei der Sache mit den Mod´s:

Ist etwas kompliziert meiner Meinung nach.
Einerseits leisten sie verdammt gute Arbeit.... *Hut ab* 
Von dem Zeit- und Materialverschleiß mal abgesehen...
Aber du musst auch überlegen, das wenn PCGHW den Mod´s die PC aufrüstet, plötzlich jeder dahergelaufene ein Mod werden will.
Aber mal von diesem Punkt abgesehen gebe ich dir Recht, das man den Mods was gutes tun könnte. Die Frage ist ja nur ob die PCGHW-Redaktion nicht schon sowas macht, und wir Unwissenden einfach nicht eingeweiht sind....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist etwas kompliziert meiner Meinung nach.
> Einerseits leisten sie verdammt gute Arbeit.... *Hut ab*
> Von dem Zeit- und Materialverschleiß mal abgesehen...
> Aber du musst auch überlegen, das wenn PCGHW den Mod´s die PC aufrüstet, plötzlich jeder dahergelaufene ein Mod werden will.
> Aber mal von diesem Punkt abgesehen gebe ich dir Recht, das man den Mods was gutes tun könnte. Die Frage ist ja nur ob die PCGHW-Redaktion nicht schon sowas macht, und wir Unwissenden einfach nicht eingeweiht sind....



Ich kann dir versichern, dass ich in meinem fast halben Jahrzehnt als Sternchen/Mod nicht ein einziges Mal Hardware für meine Modtätigkeit erhalten habe. Aber ich hab sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn sich das ändert 
(und ich kanns auch für mich behalten, damit wir nicht mit sinnlosen Anfragen überrannt werden  )


----------



## frEnzy (24. März 2010)

Heute, 10:55 Uhr: Paket wurde erfolgreich ausgeliefert  Cool fänd ich ja, wenn die Tuningaktion Besuch von PCGH_Uncut hätte


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. März 2010)

Oder die Redakteuere die PCs Persönlich abholen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. März 2010)

Wir zeigen im Video, wie wir einen der PCs auf dem Fenster werfen? Gerne doch


----------



## frEnzy (24. März 2010)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^


----------



## PAN1X (24. März 2010)

Die Anmeldefrist ist zwar vorbei, allerdings wäre ich glaube ich ein perfekter Kandidat für diese Aktion. Darum werde ich hier eine weitere Bewerbung schreiben, mit der Hoffnung, sie findet doch auch verspätet noch Anklang und berührt eure Spieler-Herzen.

Zu meinem PC (der übrigens schon einiges mitmachen musste!):

CPU: *AMD Athlon64 3500+*
CPU-Fan: *AC Freezer 64 Pro*
GPU: *Sapphire Radeon X1600*
RAM: *1x 1GiByte DDR2-800 Kingston Value*
MoBo: *Gigabyte GA-MA69VM-S2*
NT: *NoName 500Watt* _(steht wirklich kein Markenname drauf)_
DVD: *TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R5002*
HDD: *Seagate ST98823A 80GB*
Case: *Chieftec CS-601* _(mit abgebrochener Front-Tür)_
OS: *Windows XP Home SP3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Habe leider nur eine Handy-Cam  )​ 
Anwendungen/Spiele: 
Dazu komme ich bei der Begründung, weshalb gerade mein PC von euch frisiert werden soll!

Begründung, weshalb mein PC von der PCGH-Redaktion frisiert werden soll:
Spiele! Ich würde gerne aktuellere Spiele spielen können. Ich möchte der Spieleindustrie helfen, wieder bessere Spiele zu entwickeln. Klar. Viele werden denken: Was kann einer schon ausrichten? Aber ich glaube, dass jedes verkaufte Spiel dazu beiträgt, den Entwicklern zu zeigen, dass man ihre Arbeit schätzt und sich weitere, bessere Spiele wünscht! Deshalb bitte ich die PCGH-Redaktion mir zu helfen, der Spieleindustrie zu helfen! Für bessere Spiele! Für Spiele mit Qualität und einer Atmosphäre wie zu Call of Duty 1-Zeiten! Für Innovationen und mehr Spielspaß! 

Ich hoffe, dass die Länge des Textes nicht als Minuspunkt angerechnet wird. Ich fand kurz und knackig auf den Punkt gebracht, ist es definitiv besser, als einen halben Roman zu schreiben.

Mit betrübten aber dennoch freundlichen Grüßen
PAN1X


----------



## frEnzy (24. März 2010)

Das Rückwand und der Boden sehen geil aus


----------



## PAN1X (24. März 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Das Rückwand und der Boden sehen geil aus


Ich war mal ein ambitionierter Modder  Allerdings traue ich mich das Teil gar nicht mehr anzufassen, weil ich immer befürchten muss, dass er den Geist aufgibt


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir zeigen im Video, wie wir einen der PCs auf dem Fenster werfen? Gerne doch


 

Kommt dann ins Heft. Rubrik: Zivilisten in Gefahr....

Bildzeitung nächster Tag: 

Mensch von Killerspiel-Computer erschlagen!


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

wie wärs denn mit einem neuen gewinnspiel, wo nur gehäuse eingeschickt werden, und die gemoddet werden, von freiwilligen gesponserten bastelusern = (oder auch loblorros)
fänd ich iwie lustig...


----------



## Pokerclock (25. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir zeigen im Video, wie wir einen der PCs auf dem Fenster werfen? Gerne doch



Mit meinem Rechner könnt ihr machen, was ihr wollt. Wenn es sein muss auch das. Dann hätte ich aber bitte eine ungeschnittene Version des Filmmaterials

PCGH in Gefahr - mein Rechner kommt und fliegt auch gleich wieder davon.


----------



## frEnzy (3. April 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand was gehört, was aus den PCs bisher geworden ist? Viel Zeit hatten sie ja noch nicht zum basteln, denke ich. Aber ich bin unendlich neugierig wie es weitergeht!!


----------



## Rotax (5. April 2010)

Hätte noch einen Aldi-Rechner von 2003 

2,6GHZ Pentium 4
Radeon 9600TX
512 MB Ram
Gesperrtes Bios
hässliches Metall-Gehäuse, Frontblende durch Gewaltanwendung gebrochen^^


Wenn ihr den pimpen wollt, nur zu


----------



## micha2 (5. April 2010)

Rotax schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen Aldi-Rechner von 2003
> 
> 2,6GHZ Pentium 4
> Radeon 9600TX
> ...


bisschen spät


----------



## Einfachich (7. April 2010)

Denke mal nicht das die schon etwas gemacht haben ....Ist ja ostern gewesen und so und die hatten bestimmt auch Ihre freude Eier zu suchen


----------



## frEnzy (7. April 2010)

Jo, Ostern, Fermi-Test... das verbraucht Ressourcen ^^


----------



## frEnzy (9. April 2010)

Man, twei Wochen noch, bis der PC wieder hier bei mir ist. Ich frage mich ja, was ich zurück bekomme??? Wird es eher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder eher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder gar ganz was anderes? Und gibt es einen neuen Monitor dazu?


----------



## Shi (11. April 2010)

OMG, bitte ein wenig bescheidener!! Sie werden unsere PCs schon gut behandeln und auftunen


----------



## Einfachich (11. April 2010)

Mensch die Rede ist von Aufrüsten ....nicht von ich bekomm den Super Pc und alle alten Teile fliegen raus 
Denk mal das die schon Ordentlich was machen werden ,,,nicht aber einen Neuen Monitor Spendieren oder gar das Vollständige Innenleben rausschmeißen ...un den Tower als Frühstückstisch benutzen


----------



## frEnzy (11. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was ich denken soll. Müssen wir wohl abwarten ^^ Freuen wir uns erstmal auf PCGH:Uncut diese Woche  Ich hab da so was leuten hören...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. April 2010)

Wie viele Glocken hast du denn läuten gehört? Sechs?


----------



## frEnzy (12. April 2010)

Sechs? Wieso gerade sechs? Kapier ich nicht. Egal, PCGH_Stephan hat sowas angedeutet, dass es diese Woche gut sein kann, dass die Tuning-Aktion Teil von PCGH-Uncut sein könnte.


----------



## Einfachich (12. April 2010)

Es kann Natürlich auch sein das er erst nach dem 25. kommt so wie ich das verstanden habe ..also mit viel glück erhalten wir Ihn zwischen dem 19.04-25.04...und mit etwas pech erst ab 27.04 .....so stand es zumindest in meiner PN oder hat jemand was anderes in erfahrung bringen können ???
Glaub mal auch nicht das es in der Pcgh UNCUT ist wenn ja bestimt nur 10sec oder so... aber wäre ja Trozdem Super ...


----------



## frEnzy (12. April 2010)

PCGH_Stephan meinte Ende letzter Woche, dass diese Woche die PCs umgebaut werden und dann in der nächsten Woche zu uns zurück geschickt werden. Das bedeutet, dass ab dem 20.4. mit den Rechnern zu Hause gerechnet werden kann. Kann natürlich auch später werden ^^


----------



## Einfachich (14. April 2010)

Wo hast du das gelesen ?? Schreibst du Ihn Jeden Tag an oder was  Oder hast du Ihn über PN gefragt und er hat dir geantwortet wäre Natürlich Super wenn er am 20ten schon vor der Tür steht !!!


----------



## frEnzy (14. April 2010)

Ich habe ihm ne PM geschrieben, weil ich wissen wollte, wann es wieder etwas von der Aktion zu hören gibt. Und das war seine Antwort  Viel interessanter wäre ja aber eigentlich zu wissen, was denn nun eingebaut wird ^^ Darauf hat er aber noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Einfachich (14. April 2010)

Ich glaube das bleibt auch das Große Geheimniss bis die *Schätze*wieder bei uns stehen ....
Bin mal gespannt was die Hersteller und Sponsoren so Springen lassen  um die Rechner auf eine Höheres Niveau als vorher zu Pushen ....


----------



## frEnzy (14. April 2010)

Juhu!! Total geil!! Ich weiß jetzt immerhin schon ein Detail meines neuen PCs  Und ich bin schon total auf UNCUT diese Woche gespannt. Da wird nämlich/hoffentlich erklärt, wie sie das Ding in mein winziges Gehäuse verfrachtet haben


----------



## kmf (15. April 2010)

^^ Schleiffix ist dir doch wohl ein Begriff?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. April 2010)

Also ich weiß von nix. Habe aber auch nicht nachgefragt. Ich bin ohnehin noch auf der Bauma in München aufbauen. 

Ich weiß nur, dass ich die Steckkabel von meinem NT mit schicken sollte. Das spricht für ein paar Änderungen im Grundsystem.


----------



## Einfachich (15. April 2010)

Wie was haben die denn gesagt ???Was haben die bei dir Eingebaut ???Quatscht du die jeden Tag zu ???


----------



## frEnzy (15. April 2010)

Nee, nichtjeden Tag! Ich versuche mich zurück zu halten  Und was sie gesagt haben? Mein PC bekommt ne H50 von Corsair


----------



## Einfachich (15. April 2010)

Na wenn die schon so viel für den Kühler Ausgeben bin ich ja mal gespannt wie der Rest so wird ich mein so ein H50 ist ja nicht gerade günstig ^^
Kommt es jetzt in Pcgh Uncut vor ??
Wann veröffentlichen die es eigentlich immer also das Video der Uncut Serie gibt es da feste Tage oder ein Festen Termin im Monat ???


----------



## frEnzy (15. April 2010)

Ich habe auch schon geguckt, wann Uncut immer kommt aber das ist anscheinend nicht an einen bestimmten Tag gebunden. Ich glaube, da müssen wir uns einfach gedulden  Auch wenns schwer fällt  

Aber ich denke nicht, dass die Redaktion die Hardware bezahlen muss. Die bekommen das bestimmt von den Herstellern oder von Webshops gesponsert.


----------



## Einfachich (15. April 2010)

Ja so Langsam werde auch ich Ungeduldig um so mehr es dem Ende Zugeht ....Träume schon Nachts davon .....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2010)

Ich selbst habe mit der "Frisur" zwar eigentlich nichts zu tun, habe aber heute zumindest mal das BIOS einer Karte gemoddet [die ist jetzt in 2D viel viel leiser]. Ansonsten so am Rande mal den Kollegen über die Schulter geguckt - die machen da echt einige coole Sachen mit den Rechnern, die ihr geschickt habt. Nach dem, was ich bisher gesehen und gehört habe, wurde an allen Mühlen kräftig gebastelt, optimiert und neue Teile verbaut. 

Ein PC hatte übrigens keine 64-Bit-CPU, da kommt man mit einem Win7 x64 (was für die Tests drauf kommt) nicht weit 


			
				RuyvenMcCaravan *g* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dir versichern, dass ich in meinem fast halben Jahrzehnt als Sternchen/Mod nicht ein einziges Mal Hardware für meine Modtätigkeit erhalten habe. Aber ich hab sicherlich nichts dagegen, wenn sich das ändert


Gallatin? *hrhrhr*


			
				Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meinem Rechner könnt ihr machen, was ihr wollt.


Deiner ist der in dem äh Bigtower?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ein PC hatte übrigens keine 64-Bit-CPU, da kommt man mit einem Win7 x64 (was für die Tests drauf kommt) nicht weit
> Gallatin? *hrhrhr*
> Deiner ist der in dem äh Bigtower?



Das ist meine CPU. Der P4 560 hatte das damals noch nicht. 

Übrigens war meiner der FSC Rechner.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2010)

Dem müssen wir wohl Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Gallatin? *hrhrhr*



Nicht für die Modtätigkeit


----------



## Einfachich (16. April 2010)

Na villt ist es ja meine Gtx260 von Gainward gewesen - Das einzige Teil in meinem *Alten*Rechner was Leistung gebracht hat aber unter 2D Betrieb deutlich zu Hören gewesen ist 



			
				PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst habe mit der "Frisur" zwar eigentlich nichts zu tun, habe aber heute zumindest mal das BIOS einer Karte gemoddet [die ist jetzt in 2D viel viel leiser]. Ansonsten so am Rande mal den Kollegen über die Schulter geguckt - die machen da echt einige coole Sachen mit den Rechnern, die ihr geschickt habt. Nach dem, was ich bisher gesehen und gehört habe, wurde an allen Mühlen kräftig gebastelt, optimiert und neue Teile verbaut.



Damit machst du die Situation nicht Leichter ......
Vielmehr Unerträglicher


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2010)

Naja, da die Kollegen vor lauter Umbauen nicht zum Tippen kommen [so scheint es], dachte ich mir ich poste mal was 

Ach ja, es war die Gainward - die ist nun still in 2D.


----------



## Einfachich (16. April 2010)

Na ich hoffe doch mal das ausser der Grafikkarte nicht viel Über geblieben ist ....Aber das wird mir wohl kaum verraten oder ????


----------



## Einer von Vielen (16. April 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Nee, nichtjeden Tag! Ich versuche mich zurück zu halten  Und was sie gesagt haben? Mein PC bekommt ne H50 von Corsair


Ne H50, nicht schlecht

Ich bin auch gespannt, was da kommen wird! Man hofft natürlich immer auf das Beste!


----------



## Shi (16. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Deiner ist der in dem äh Bigtower?


Der riesige beige ist meiner  Gibts was über den zu berichten?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2010)

Interessante Kühlung der HD58x0. Warum hast du den S1 so krass gebogen?


----------



## Shi (16. April 2010)

Das is ne HD4870  Weiß nicht der is doch so oder? Lasst ihr sie drin? Hab sie noch gar nicht ausgetestet mit dem TR VRM-R1


----------



## Einfachich (17. April 2010)

Na kommt wohl doch keine Pcgh Uncut mit den Rechnern.......
Oh Oh Oh....Heute ist schon Samstag .....und ich hätte  echt gern das video gesehen ...aber so müssen wir uns noch Gedulden ,,,und können wohl nur Spekulieren ,,,,,'
Hoffe doch aber mal das er Nächste woche zu mir nach Hause kommt ...!!


----------



## frEnzy (17. April 2010)

Es gab UNCUT auch schon am Wochenende. Noch ist es also nicht zu spät


----------



## Einfachich (18. April 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Es gab UNCUT auch schon am Wochenende. Noch ist es also nicht zu spät




Na ich glaube das wird nix mehr mit Uncut ...hoffen wir mal das du damit Recht behältst das die Nächste Woche zu uns kommen Habe mir Extra von Mittwoch bis Freitag frei genommen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2010)

War bei NV seit den G80-Karten so, die Chips ertrinken förmlich in Paste.


----------



## frEnzy (18. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> War bei NV seit den G80-Karten so, die Chips ertrinken förmlich in Paste.


Wie meinen???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2010)

Falscher Thread


----------



## Shi (18. April 2010)

Dachte ich mir  Kommt nochn Uncut Vid?


----------



## Pokerclock (18. April 2010)

Wer hat denn alles an den Rechnern geschraubt? Hat es Fun gemacht an den ollen Kisten zu schrauben?


----------



## Einer von Vielen (19. April 2010)

Und sind die Kisten schon verschickt???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. April 2010)

Die Hauptarbeit haben iirc Stephan und Daniel M. gemacht, ich habe nur eine Karte geflasht. Wer sonst noch gebaut hat, weiß ich nicht. Und nein, verschickt wurde meines Wissens noch nicht - da aber Mittwoch Abgabe ist und ich noch 5 Seiten offen habe, kümmere ich mich aktuell nicht sooo um das drumherum


----------



## frEnzy (19. April 2010)

Hm... wenn Mittwoch Abgabe ist, dann werden die Rechner wohl nicht vor Freitag wieder bei uns sein (Mi: Abgabe, Do: Versand)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. April 2010)

Der Artikel ist soweit durch.


----------



## Shi (19. April 2010)

Wooow, sagst dus uns wenn sie losgeschickt werden? Bittteeee


----------



## frEnzy (19. April 2010)

Bei meinem Dad in der Zeitung hieß es auch immer schon Tage, nein, WOCHEN vor der Abgabge "Der Artikel ist fertig" und wann war er dann wirklich fertig? Am Tag der Abgabe, zwei Minuten vor Annahmeende


----------



## Einfachich (20. April 2010)

Na wenn der Artikel schon durch  ist ,Bräuchte man die Rechner ja auch nicht mehr .......
Sind Sie jetzt schon auf dem Weg oder müssen wir uns noch laaaannnge gedulden


----------



## frEnzy (20. April 2010)

Ich vermute mal, da morgen erst die Abgabe ist, haben die Jungs bis dahin noch gut zu tun und werden wohl nicht eher dazu kommen, die Rechner wieder zurück zu schicken. Die arbeiten bestimmt noch an anderen Berichten, als nur den Tuning-Artikel.

Ich würde aber vor allem gern mal wissen, was denn nun verbaut worden ist  Gern auch als PM *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. April 2010)

Es wurde andere Hardware verbaut *hrhrhr*


----------



## frEnzy (20. April 2010)

Bitte jetzt keine Negativ-Liste ^^ Wenn du jetzt alle Hardware aufführst, die NICHT verbaut worden ist, wäre mir das zu lang und unübersichtlich


----------



## Einfachich (20. April 2010)

Hey also immerhin ist der Artikle sowiet *durch*und das andere Artikel noch anfallen kann sein,,,,aber um sowas raus zu schicken Bedarf es ja kein Pro Mitarbeiter der PCGHX da reicht auch ein Praktikant 
Ey cool es wurde andere Hardware verbaut....Dachte schon es ist die Gleiche nur Umgelabelt und Mit Farbe versehen und Unterschriften 
Aber wenn es so ist freue ich mich Natürlich um so mehr


----------



## frEnzy (20. April 2010)

^^ Vielleicht wurden nur die Schrauben ausgetauscht und alles etwas übertaktet


----------



## Einer von Vielen (20. April 2010)

Heute kam bei mir ein Abholschein von der Post an, ich hoffe das ist die Kiste und nicht die Spiele, die ich in England bestellt habe (dauert bestimmt noch länger wegen dem Flugverbot)


----------



## frEnzy (20. April 2010)

Ich vermute mal: Es sind die Spiele ^^


----------



## Einfachich (20. April 2010)

Die kommen über das Wasser deine Spiele .....
Nicht mit dem Flugzeug ....das könnte man dann schon ganricht mehr Bezahlen !!
Also glaube ich das du enttäuscht wirst


----------



## frEnzy (20. April 2010)

Enttäuscht sein wird er wohl nicht. Ich nehme ja mal an, dass er die Spiele haben wollte, wenn er sie sich bestellt


----------



## Einer von Vielen (20. April 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Enttäuscht sein wird er wohl nicht. Ich nehme ja mal an, dass er die Spiele haben wollte, wenn er sie sich bestellt


So isch! Mass Effect 2 und Just Cause 2


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> Die kommen über das Wasser deine Spiele .....
> Nicht mit dem Flugzeug ....das könnte man dann schon ganricht mehr Bezahlen !!
> Also glaube ich das du enttäuscht wirst



Selbst ein Paket von Berlin nach München hat durchaus Chancen, in einem Flugzeug zu landen (okay: derzeit nicht). Kerosin ist billig genug (noch) und Flugzeugkapazitäten nachts eh nicht ausgelastet. Briefpost wird sogar komplett geflogen.


----------



## Einfachich (21. April 2010)

Hallo....???Hat jetzt jemand schon was gehört wie es mit den Rechnern aussieht ??PCGH_Marc  schreibt ja jetzt auch nix mehr hier rein .....???!!!hat jemand schon eine PN bekommen????


----------



## frEnzy (21. April 2010)

Die werden mit der Fertigstellung des nächsten Hefts beschäftigt sein. Ich schätze mal, dass gerade um den Abgabetermin herum ordentlich was zu tun ist. Warte einfach noch ein bischen: Irgendwann klingelt der Postmann und hat die Kiste unterm Arm  Soooooo lange kanns ja nicht mehr dauern


----------



## Einfachich (21. April 2010)

Ach was na das hätte ich ja jetzt nicht gedacht das es nicht mehr Lange dauern kann 
Naja die Aussage das Ende der Woche (Letzte)Pcgh Uncut kommt ist ja nicht eingetreten .....
Und wie gesagt rausschicken muss ja kein Redakteur 
Und ob das so richtig ist das die diese Woche kommen naja ich habe so meine Zweifel 
Soweit ich das weiß nur mit viel Glück diese Woche ....
Ansonsten Nächste Woche so steht es zumindest in meiner Enzigen PN die ich vor einen Monat bekommen habe ,,,,,
Sitze hier mit ein Uralt Laptop und habe schon Entzugserscheinungen ....
Und ich glaube nicht das er den Einfach so unter dem Arm trägt da müsste er schon Klitschko sein


----------



## frEnzy (21. April 2010)

Eine leicht offenere Informationspolitik, wenigstens gegenüber den Gewinnern, wäre nett gewesen. So sitzen wir hier, lechzen nach Informationen und dem neuen PC, und bekommen höchstens mal ein paar Infobröckchen zugeworfen  Das ist zwar besser als gar nichts aber noch weit vom wünschenswerten Optimum entfernt. Zumindest von dem von mir gewünschten Optimum ^^

Einzige Alternative: Selbst abholen! Mir jetzt aber wegen der "langen" Wartezeit die ~900km Autofahrt (Hin- und Rückfahrt) zu gönnen, damit ich ihn noch heute Nacht wieder in meinen Händen halten könnte, ist mir das ganze nicht wert. Weder zeitlich noch finanziell ^^ Wobei, so ein Überraschungsbesuch in der Redaktion wäre ja schon irgendwie nett  Und dann erfahren wir direkt vor Ort, dass der PC heute verschickt worden ist und wir nur keine PM bekommen haben, weil wir gerade unterwegs waren 

Nee nee, dann lieber warten und einfach darüber freuen, dass man mal bei einem Preisausschreiben Glück gehabt hatte  Auch wenn man dafür ein wenig warten muss. Das Problem mit dem Laptop habe ich übrigens auch  Der stürzt dazu noch ständig ab... was die Warterei nicht einfacher werden lässt


----------



## Einfachich (21. April 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Eine leicht offenere Informationspolitik, wenigstens gegenüber den Gewinnern, wäre nett gewesen. So sitzen wir hier, lechzen nach Informationen und dem neuen PC, und bekommen höchstens mal ein paar Infobröckchen zugeworfen  Das ist zwar besser als gar nichts aber noch weit vom wünschenswerten Optimum entfernt. Zumindest von dem von mir gewünschten Optimum ^^
> 
> Einzige Alternative: Selbst abholen! Mir jetzt aber wegen der "langen" Wartezeit die ~900km Autofahrt (Hin- und Rückfahrt) zu gönnen, damit ich ihn noch heute Nacht wieder in meinen Händen halten könnte, ist mir das ganze nicht wert. Weder zeitlich noch finanziell ^^ Wobei, so ein Überraschungsbesuch in der Redaktion wäre ja schon irgendwie nett  Und dann erfahren wir direkt vor Ort, dass der PC heute verschickt worden ist und wir nur keine PM bekommen haben, weil wir gerade unterwegs waren
> 
> Nee nee, dann lieber warten und einfach darüber freuen, dass man mal bei einem Preisausschreiben Glück gehabt hatte  Auch wenn man dafür ein wenig warten muss. Das Problem mit dem Laptop habe ich übrigens auch  Der stürzt dazu noch ständig ab... was die Warterei nicht einfacher werden lässt






Du bist doch derjenige gewesen der das alles erst in das Rollen gebracht hat Nachdem du geschrieben hast das die Rechner diese Woche kommen


----------



## frEnzy (21. April 2010)

Kommen könnten!


----------



## Shi (21. April 2010)

Seid mal nich so ungeduldig! Die PCs werden schon noch kommen  Seid froh dass ihr überhaupt gewonnen habt!


----------



## frEnzy (21. April 2010)

Richtig  Ganz meine Meinung! Und ich freu mich ja auch! Das macht es ja auch so schwierig, darauf zu warten, endlich selbst Hand an die Kiste legen zu dürfen


----------



## Einfachich (21. April 2010)

*Trommelwirbel* Tatatata.....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. April 2010)

Die PCs wurden alle komplett frisiert, vermessen, usw.
Das Problem: Leider sind nicht alle Komponenten rechtzeitig während der Aktion eingetroffen, sodass wir einige Komponenten aus dem Testbestand nehmen und der Reihe nach in die PCs einbauen mussten, um Benchmarks durchzuführen und den Artikel pünktlich zum Abgabetermin fertigzustellen. Inzwischen ist die restliche Hardware eingetroffen, sodass wir jetzt nach der Abgabe die PCs komplettieren, damit sie funktionstüchtig verschickt werden können.
Damit wird der Termin eingehalten, denn ich euch zu Beginn der Aktion genannt habe. 

Bezüglich Uncut: Ein Uncut-Video muss mehrere Themen beinhalten, nicht nur einen kurzen Filmschnipsel.


----------



## Einfachich (21. April 2010)

Habe gerade eine PN bekommen .....Die Rechner werden erst in der 17 KW bei uns eintreffen ....
Also brauchen wir nicht mehr aus dem Fenster schauen und hoffen das der Paketbote kommt.....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. April 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:
			
		

> Eine leicht offenere Informationspolitik, wenigstens gegenüber den Gewinnern, wäre nett gewesen.


Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude. OK, nach Schadenfreude - letztere könnte ich haben, weil ich weiß, was in euren Mühlen steckt und ihr nicht


----------



## frEnzy (21. April 2010)

Ich will mich ja auch gar nicht beschweren  Aber gut zu wissen, wann uns etwas erwartet  Wann kommt denn Uncut?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. April 2010)

Für Uncut ist Daniel W. verantwortlich - keine Ahnung. Eventuell am Wochenende.


----------



## frEnzy (21. April 2010)

Wo du doch gerade so schön am Antworten bist: Was wurde denn in meinen Rechner eingebaut?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. April 2010)

Ich glaube neue Hardware und so.


----------



## frEnzy (21. April 2010)

... ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. April 2010)

.
.
.


.
.
.​


----------



## Einfachich (22. April 2010)

Guten Morgen ,,,,ich hoffe ja noch das Sie diese Woche kommen ...und so sicher kann ich mir im *April* nie sein was von den Aussagen richtig ist

PC Gott falls es dich gibt erhöre meine Gebete .....


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich glaube neue Hardware und so.


 


Seid nicht so neugierig...^^


----------



## Einfachich (22. April 2010)

Pcgh uncut ist da !!!!:o)


----------



## Einer von Vielen (22. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich glaube neue Hardware und so.


Hehe...Böse


> Pcgh uncut ist da !!!!:o)


Ja, unsere Wünsche wurden erfüllt! Jetzt bitte nochmal eins ohne Hand vor der Kamera


----------



## Shi (22. April 2010)

PCGH Uncut hat mir echt Hoffnungen gemacht


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2010)

Was man dank HD alles erkennt. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass es einen neuen CPU-Kühler gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2010)

Der wurde nach dem Video-Dreh wieder entfernt *hrhrhr* 

Seien wir ehrlich - angesichts [besser: "ohrgemuschels"] deines Rechners kann sich eine FX 5800 Ultra ja fast (!) schon silent schimpfen.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2010)

Der Start hatte es immer in sich. Knopfdruck - Turbine startet - kommt langsam zur Ruhe.

Das MB kannte ja nichts anderes als 50% und volle Pulle. Wobei volle Pulle stets diesen Server-Rack Effekt hatte. 

Habt ihr das mal spaßeshalber gemessen? Ich tippe auf 5-6 Sone.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2010)

Ich meine es waren bis 5,6 Sone. 

Habe zwar diesbezüglich ein sehr gutes Erinnerungsvermögen, aber der Artikel gehört nicht zu meinem "Portfolio", habe nur mal drüber gelesen aus Interesse. Vorher-Nachher-Vergleiche gibt's bei allen Rechnern, neben der Leistung auch Lautheit und ich glaube sogar Stromverbrauch. Der Vergleich mit der FX 5800 Ultra fällt übrigens "positiv" aus - die macht in 3D nämlich schlappe 9,4 Sone.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2010)

Nicht schlecht getippt.

Ich habe die letzten zwei Wochen neben einem Server-Rack gearbeitet. Mittlerweile bin ich noch mehr abgehärtet. 

Aber diese Mini-Wakü. Das hat schon was.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2010)

Stephan hockt gepflegt einen halben Tag neben den beiden Deltas im 30°-Testlab und stört sich nicht daran


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2010)

Ein echter N3rd...

Mal noch eine Frage zu meinem PC. Wo liegt er denn nun, was die Lautstärke angeht?

Alles unter 2,0 Sone empfinde ich als angenehm, vor allem bei gleichzeitig gestiegener Leistung


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht genau, ich meine 1,5 oder 1,9 Sone.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich meine es waren bis 5,6 Sone.


Ich stelle fest: In einem DER Nerd-Foren in DE hat einer der Mods eine - ich sags auch mal platt heraus - dem "Extreme"-Forum unwürdige PC-Kühlung ..... shame on you, ab in die Ecke!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2010)

Sieh es mal so: Die Kühlung ist EXTREME laut. Ziel erfüllt


----------



## frEnzy (23. April 2010)

Also... nur für den Fall, dass euch mein Case irgendwie "runterfällt" oder anderweitig "unwiederbringlich zerstört" wird (  ), dann hätte ich gern die silberne Variante vom Lian-Li PC-Q08 

*hüstel*


----------



## Shi (23. April 2010)

Haha. 1. sind die Sachen wohl schon gesponsort und eingebaut, und 2. sollten wir keine so hohen Ansprüche stellen! Sie werden ihn schon cool tunen  
Vorfreudiger Gruß


----------



## frEnzy (26. April 2010)

Wann werden denn die PC's diese Woche verschickt? Muss denn noch was gebastelt werden oder sind die jetzt alle fertig?


----------



## Einfachich (26. April 2010)

So wiet ich weiß Sind sie Heute rausgegangen ,,,,jedenfalls sagte es Stephan am Freitag das Sie Montag rausgehen ...


----------



## frEnzy (26. April 2010)

Das wäre natürlich sehr sehr geil  Dann ist es ja vielleicht schon morgen bei mir!! Endlich!!


----------



## Einer von Vielen (27. April 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> So wiet ich weiß Sind sie Heute rausgegangen ,,,,jedenfalls sagte es Stephan am Freitag das Sie Montag rausgehen ...


Ich hoffe du liegst richtig, sonst. Ne Spaß, so schlimm ist's nicht, obwohl ich langsam ungeduldig werde


----------



## Shi (27. April 2010)

Hmm, Marc, Stephan, Daniel M etc: habt ihr zufälligerweise die Sendungsverfolgungsnummern rumliegen ?


----------



## frEnzy (27. April 2010)

Oh ja, die Nummer hätte ich auch gern  Man muss sich ja drauf einstellen, was die Arbeitszeiten angeht


----------



## Einfachich (27. April 2010)

Habe auch schon per PN danach gerfragt ....aber da regt sich nichts ......Habe Freitag,Montag und Heute danach gefragt weil ich halt in der Gastro Arbeite und mir mein Frei nicht aussuchen kann deswegen habe ich Heute und Morgen frei...aber da kommt nix mit Antwort !!


----------



## Shi (27. April 2010)

Liegt wohl daran dass unsere PCGH-Götter viel zu tun haben


----------



## frEnzy (27. April 2010)

Wir gehen denen bestimmt schon total auf die Nerven mit unserer ständigen Fragerei ^^


----------



## Shi (27. April 2010)

Ja glaube ich auch


----------



## frEnzy (28. April 2010)

Nerven oder nicht: Wie issn jetzt der Stand? Noch ist bei mir nichts angekommen und der normale Postmann ist schon durch...


----------



## Einfachich (28. April 2010)

ist echt ne gute frage von dennen berkommt man keine antwort....egal was man schreibt über PN oder sonstiges ...man bekommt keine Sendungsnummer und man weiß auch nicht über was es verschickt wurde ,,,,,UNd sagen tuen die es nicht ich will hier nicht mekern oder was anderes aber ich glaube schon das wir wissen sollten mit was es verschickt wurde und wann ,...damit man sich ja Zeitlich und beruflich drauf einstellen kann.....!


----------



## kmf (28. April 2010)

Das ist eben der Preis dafür, was für lau zu bekommen. 



Menschenskinder, freut euch doch lieber auf eure Rechner, als hier täglich rumzulamentieren.


----------



## frEnzy (28. April 2010)

Natürlich freue ich mich auf den neuen Rechner! ist doch klar!! Es gibt wenige Dinge, die geiler sind, als seinen Rechner für lau gepimpt zu bekommen. Aber gerade deshalb ist es ja so unglaublich schwer zu warten, wenn man nahezu keine Informationen bekommt, was mit "meinem Baby" passiert! Mein PC ist jetzt seit ca. 5 Wochen in der Redaktion und ich weiß fast nichts von dem PC außer, dass er irgendwann, wahrscheinlich diese Woche, in einer wie-auch-immer-veränderten Form wieder zurück kommen soll. Da wird man irgendwann halt hibbelig, wenn man fragt und über Tage gibt es keine Antwort...
Klar, es gibt schlimmeres und es ist auch klar, dass die PCGH-Jungs wahrscheinlich ordentlich was zu tun haben. Aber für eine kurze Antwort sollte schon irgendwie Zeit sein, finde ich. Es reicht ja ein Einzeiler wie "Rechner wurde am Montag an dich verschickt. Sendungsnummer...." würde ja schon absolut reichen  Oder ist das zuviel verlangt?


----------



## Einfachich (28. April 2010)

Bin ganz deiner Meinung Frenzy ....Der Rechner ist UNterwegs und das ist deine Sendungsnummer reicht volkommen UNd ich glaub das würde hier auch jedem vollkommen reichen ,,,,
Ja es ist mittlerweile verdammt schwer geworden....
Aber es wurde am Freitag gesagt das die Montag rausgehen ,,,,nur dann wären Sie bestimmt schon da 
Also sitzen wir weiter im Dunkeln und Hoffen auf Antwort


----------



## Shi (28. April 2010)

Denkt ihr es wäre frech Stephan oder so anzuschreiben deswegen?


----------



## Einfachich (28. April 2010)

Nööö denke nicht


----------



## Shi (28. April 2010)

Dann mach ich das mal vorsichtig


----------



## Pokerclock (28. April 2010)

Jungs, ihr führt euch aber auf. 

Mein letzter Kenntnisstand ist, dass die Rechner am Montag versendet wurden. Bei mir wurde sogar noch extra nachgefragt wohin versendet werden soll, da ich zuvor bekannt gab diese Woche (zum Glück nicht eingetreten) in München zu sein. Seid ihr solche Süchtlinge, dass ihr ohne PC nicht auskommt?

Also bleibt ruhig und denkt immer an die Tatsache, wenn PCGH nicht wäre, dass ihr immer noch vor überalterten Mühlen arbeiten würdet. 

Seid dankbar und übt euch in Bescheidenheit.


----------



## Shi (28. April 2010)

Hmm okay das tut mir echt leid jetzt voll in diese Euphorie verfallen zu sein,  ich bin nur soooooooooooooo gespannt als was er wieder kommt ;D Und du kannst dir gar nicht denken wie dankbar ich bin


----------



## Pokerclock (28. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Und du kannst dir gar nicht denken wie dankbar ich bin



Oh doch, das kann ich. Schließlich hatte ich die älteste Kiste von allen fünf Rechnern.

Ich habe mir aber auch die letzten zwei Wochen mit 180h Arbeit vertrieben. Da geht die Zeit viel schneller um.


----------



## frEnzy (28. April 2010)

Pah, mir tuts nicht leid  Ich freu mich nur so!!  Und keine Antworten zu haben und statt dessen nur Vermutungen anstellen zu können, treibt die Neugierde nur noch weiter an ^^Und du willst mir doch nicht etwa erzählen, dass es dir total egal ist, wann die Rechner kommen und was drin ist, oder


----------



## Einfachich (29. April 2010)

UNd ist bei Jemanden schon der Postbote gewesen :


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

Ja, bei mir..^^ Hatte ne Logitech G19 dabei.... xD


----------



## Einfachich (29. April 2010)

Und wieder nix dabei NA so Langsam wird es eng mit dem Geplanten Zeitplan bis zum "2".05 ,,,,,,,


----------



## Shi (29. April 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hatten sie Probleme mit dem Zusammenbau und deshalb haben sie die Rechner erst heute/gestern losgeschickt. Vermut ich jetz einfach mal.


----------



## Jax1988 (29. April 2010)

die wollen euch ärgern weil ihr hier so hohe ansprüche stellt^^


----------



## mixxed_up (29. April 2010)

Und dann kommen die Rechner mit ner popeligen HD 5750 zurück XD.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. April 2010)

Ich glaube so langsam der Masterplan ist, dass ihr vor dem nächsten Mittwoch eure Kisten net wieder zurück kriegt - so müsst ihr dann die neueste PCGH-Print kaufen um dort drin was über eure aufgemotzten Kisten zu erfahren die irgendwann dann halt mal eintreffen ..... das investierte Geld muss ja irgendwie wieder reingeholt werden, Kapitalismus ist halt kein Ponyhof.


----------



## Einfachich (29. April 2010)

Denke auch das die bis nächste woche warten bis die print kommt....weil wir könnten ja vorher posten was verändert wurde und da ist der artikel nicht mehr so viel wert....._:


----------



## Shi (29. April 2010)

Hmm vielleicht nervt es sie wirklich dass wir so neugierig sind.. ich halt mich jetzt zurück. 

P.S. ich bin seit der nächsten Ausgabe Abonnent


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2010)

Dann haben wir dein Geld ja nun in der Tasche und du brauchst den PC nicht mehr?


----------



## Shi (29. April 2010)

Ahhhh doch bitte seid nicht so fies!


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2010)

Das lange Warten hat ein (zumindest theoretisches) Ende  Denn heute wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die neue PCGH-Ausgabe in meinem Briefkasten landen  Und wie wir ja alle wissen, steht da auch der Artikel über unsere Rechner drin. Also selbst wenn heute keiner seinen Rechner vom Postboten gebracht bekommt, können wir heute wenigstens erfahren, was alles genau eingebaut wurde


----------



## Einfachich (30. April 2010)

Hallllloooooo....
Ist bei jemanden schon der Postbote gewesen????
Oder hat jemand schon was in erfahrung bringen können 
Oder hat jemand schon seine Zeitschrift bekommen ???


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2010)

Ruuuuuhig!! Gaaaanz ruuuuuhig  Das Heft/der PC kommt schon noch. Zur Abwechslung und zum Zeitvertreib ein kleiner Filmtipp ^^

Run! ***** Run! Trailer on Vimeo


----------



## Einfachich (30. April 2010)

JA diesen Film muss man Unbedingt gesehen haben ......Als ob du noch ruhig bist ....ich wette du hast schon keine Fingernägel mehr ,....Und deine Frau ist zum Ersten mal froh wenn die Kiste wieder im HAus ist ;


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2010)

Doch, heute bin ich echt sehr ruhig. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich den ganzen Tag stumpfes Copy&Paste machen darf (eigentlich eher muss als darf aber dafür lenkt das von allem anderen gut ab  ) und dafür schon um 14 Uhr ins Wochenende verschwinden werde


----------



## Einer von Vielen (30. April 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> Hallllloooooo....
> Ist bei jemanden schon der Postbote gewesen????
> Oder hat jemand schon was in erfahrung bringen können
> Oder hat jemand schon seine Zeitschrift bekommen ???


Nein, ist er nicht!
Meine Daddelkiste ist aber auf der Titelseite!
Sie haben eine neue Graka (ich tippe auf HD5770) eingebaut...
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...News/bildergalerie/bildergalerie/?iid=1284132


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2010)

Ich weiß schon, was bei mir verbaut wurde  Ein ganz netter Mensch, der schon die Zeitschrift zu Hause hat, hat es mir verraten  Und es ist schon recht cool geworden  Bin auf den Artikel gespannt!!


----------



## Einer von Vielen (30. April 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, was bei mir verbaut wurde  Ein ganz netter Mensch, der schon die Zeitschrift zu Hause hat, hat es mir verraten  Und es ist schon recht cool geworden  Bin auf den Artikel gespannt!!


Wäre dieser nette Mensch auch so freundlich, die anderen einzuweihen??


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung  Aber ich habe leider hier auf der Arbeit noch ein paar Aufgaben bekommen, so dass ich erst später nach Hause komme. Aber ich schreibs euch dann als PM, wenn ich die Zeitung in den Händen halte, falls ihr es bis dahin noch nicht wisst.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (30. April 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung  Aber ich habe leider hier auf der Arbeit noch ein paar Aufgaben bekommen, so dass ich erst später nach Hause komme. Aber ich schreibs euch dann als PM, wenn ich die Zeitung in den Händen halte, falls ihr es bis dahin noch nicht wisst.


Danke, dann kan ich mich schonmal im Voraus noch mehr freuen!


----------



## mixxed_up (30. April 2010)

Boah armer Shi.
Hab die Ausgabe auch schon. Keine Angst, ist nichts schlimmes, aber ich find es schlimm.


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2010)

Ich glaube, dass du ihn jetzt mit deinem Posting völlig verrückt machst ^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. April 2010)

Momentan bin ich nicht in der Redaktion, weshalb ich nicht genau weiß, wann welche PCs rausgegangen sind. Was ich allerdings weiß, ist, dass nicht alle PCs 1:1 dem abgedruckten Beispiel entsprechen werden. Gründe hierfür sind die bereits erwähnte Verzögerung der neuen Komponenten, sodass wir für Bilder/Benchmarks auf gleichwertige Hardware ausweichen mussten, um die Abgabe nicht zu gefährden. Beim PC von Einer von Vielen ist im Heft z.B. eine HD5770 im Referenzdesign zu sehen statt der Radeon HD 5770 von Gigabyte, mit der der PC auf die Reisen geht.
Bei einem abschließenden Stabilitätstest hat es zudem ein Mainboard zerlegt, weshalb das ebenfalls noch getauscht werden musste. Aus dem Grund wollten wir auch nicht alles schnell zusammenbauen und raushauen, sondern uns die Zeit zum Testen nehmen. Angenommen den PC zerlegt es 10 Minuten nach dem Ankommen, wie es in dem Fall vielleicht gewesen wäre, bringt es auch nichts, wenn er ein paar Tage früher ankommt.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (30. April 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich nicht in der Redaktion, weshalb ich nicht genau weiß, wann welche PCs rausgegangen sind. Was ich allerdings weiß, ist, dass nicht alle PCs 1:1 dem abgedruckten Beispiel entsprechen werden. Gründe hierfür sind die bereits erwähnte Verzögerung der neuen Komponenten, sodass wir für Bilder/Benchmarks auf gleichwertige Hardware ausweichen mussten, um die Abgabe nicht zu gefährden. Beim PC von Einer von Vielen ist im Heft z.B. eine HD5770 im Referenzdesign zu sehen statt der Radeon HD 5770 von Gigabyte, mit der der PC auf die Reisen geht.
> Bei einem abschließenden Stabilitätstest hat es zudem ein Mainboard zerlegt, weshalb das ebenfalls noch getauscht werden musste. Aus dem Grund wollten wir auch nicht alles schnell zusammenbauen und raushauen, sondern uns die Zeit zum Testen nehmen. Angenommen den PC zerlegt es 10 Minuten nach dem Ankommen, wie es in dem Fall vielleicht gewesen wäre, bringt es auch nichts, wenn er ein paar Tage früher ankommt.


Sach mal, was für ein Stabilitätstest war das denn??? Ne HD5770, nicht schlecht, dann kann ich ja mal wieder gescheit Just Cause 2 zocken, auf dem PC meiner Eltern läuft's auf minimal mit vielleicht im schnitt 20fps (liegt an der GeForce G210)! Von Gigabite, ist das nicht die Ultralaute??? Ich lass mich überraschen, was da auf mich zukommt


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Ok, hab die PCGH auch schon  Wenn jemand seinen PC wissen will, schreibt mir PN. Ich bin recht zufrieden mit meinem, warum tu ich dir leid, mixxed_up?


----------



## Pokerclock (30. April 2010)

Ich habe auch mittlerweile die PCGH vor mir liegen und ich muss ein GROßES Danke an die Redaktion aussprechen!

Mit einer derartigen Aufrüstaktion hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Vor allem der Prozessor. Als ich das gesehen habe, bin ich fast ausgeflippt.

Die Krönung ist ja der USB 3.0 und SATA 3.0 Support.

Ich denke die nächste Runde sollte auf mich gehen.


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Was sie aus deiner Mühle gemacht haben ist superspitzenklasse


----------



## mixxed_up (30. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mittlerweile die PCGH vor mir liegen und ich muss ein GROßES Danke an die Redaktion aussprechen!
> 
> Mit einer derartigen Aufrüstaktion hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Vor allem der Prozessor. Als ich das gesehen habe, bin ich fast ausgeflippt.
> 
> ...




Jop, deinen PC haben die schon aufgemotzt.
Wieso bist du fast ausgeflippt, ist dein Budget so begrenzt dass du dir den 955 BE nicht leisten kannst?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, PCGH hat das wirklich gut gemacht, aber es interessiert mich eben. Und: ist das dein regulärer Rechner oder dein Zweitrechner?


----------



## Shi (30. April 2010)

Bei mir ist das der Erstrechner, ohne Scheiß! Hatte mir erhofft dass noch genug Geld übrig bleiben würde dass ich mir einen Athlon II kaufen könnte- wurde aber nix. Ich bin Schüler und chronisch pleite


----------



## Pokerclock (30. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Jop, deinen PC haben die schon aufgemotzt.
> Wieso bist du fast ausgeflippt, ist dein Budget so begrenzt dass du dir den 955 BE nicht leisten kannst?
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, PCGH hat das wirklich gut gemacht, aber es interessiert mich eben. Und: ist das dein regulärer Rechner oder dein Zweitrechner?



Es passiert nicht jeden Tag, dass man mir eine 130€ CPU einfach so für lau in den Rechner baut (neben diversen anderen Dingen auch noch). Da freut man sich halt mal wie ein kleines Kind über den Lolli.

Davon abgesehen, wird das mein Spielerechner sein. So wie es die alte Gurke auch war. Mit meinem Notebook ist da nicht viel raus zu holen. 

Das Notebook bleibt aber der "Arbeitsrechner". An 25W Stromverbrauch wird der Spielerechner nicht ganz ran kommen.


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2010)

Ist ja sehr schön, dass wir alle so viel Glück gehabt haben und so zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis sind  Darf ich mal tippen? Das zerstörte Mainboard war bestimmt (hoffentlich) meins  Richtig?


----------



## mixxed_up (30. April 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es passiert nicht jeden Tag, dass man mir eine 130€ CPU einfach so für lau in den Rechner baut (neben diversen anderen Dingen auch noch). Da freut man sich halt mal wie ein kleines Kind über den Lolli.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, wird das mein Spielerechner sein. So wie es die alte Gurke auch war. Mit meinem Notebook ist da nicht viel raus zu holen.
> 
> Das Notebook bleibt aber der "Arbeitsrechner". An 25W Stromverbrauch wird der Spielerechner nicht ganz ran kommen.




Dann ist das ja eine Revolution für dich.
Wieso hängst du so am Gehäuse? Das ist doch Potthässlich.
Das Utgard ist schön. Mir gefällt die Farbkombi.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (1. Mai 2010)

Und was habt ihr jetzt für so Höllenmaschinen? Shi hat mich über meine schon aufgeklärt, schade, dass ich kein Abo habe, muss ich halt bis Mittwoch warten


----------



## frEnzy (1. Mai 2010)

So wie es aussieht, habe ich jetzt einen C2D8500, der wahrscheinlich auf ca. 3,3 GHz übertaktet ist. Gekühlt wird er con einer Corsair H50 mit einem 92er be-quiet Silent Wings PWM. Die Grafikausgabe wird von einer Powercolor HD5770 PCS++ übernommen  Insgesamt also bis zu über 30% schneller als zuvor und mit DX11


----------



## Einer von Vielen (1. Mai 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, habe ich jetzt einen C2D8500, der wahrscheinlich auf ca. 3,3 GHz übertaktet ist. Gekühlt wird er con einer Corsair H50 mit einem 92er be-quiet Silent Wings PWM. Die Grafikausgabe wird von einer Powercolor HD5770 PCS++ übernommen  Insgesamt also bis zu über 30% schneller als zuvor und mit DX11


Not bad! Bei mir ist es ein Phenom II X4 940 und eine HD5770 von Powercolor, dazu noch 4GB RAM. Die haben die PCs wohl so getunt, dass alle ungefähr die gleiche Leistung haben und es keinen Neid untereinander gibt


----------



## frEnzy (1. Mai 2010)

Das wäre kein so schlechter Ansatz


----------



## Shi (1. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch nicht neidisch auf euch  Ich bin nur absolut happy! Danke, danke nochmal!!!


----------



## micha2 (1. Mai 2010)

naja, aus einem hätte man ja mal ne supermaschine machen können.
so ne art getunter maybach.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (1. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> naja, aus einem hätte man ja mal ne supermaschine machen können.
> so ne art getunter maybach.


Alle Komponenten wurden so viel ich weiß gesponsert, also hatten sie nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten und haben das Beste daraus gemacht!
Zweitens wäre ein herausstechender PC den anderen gegenüber wirklich unfair, so haben wir aber alle eine Graka auf ungefähr gleichem Niveau (HD4870, GTX260, HD5770) und ähnlich schnelle CPUs (Phenom II X4 940 BE& 955 BE bzw. E8500)!


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Mai 2010)

Der E8500 fällt aber ziemlich aus dem Muster.
Der 955 BE  bzw. 940 BE ist auf jeden Fall rasant schneller in heutigen Spielen (Quad bzw Hexa Core Optimiert). Ich denke mal mehr hat nicht ins Budget gepasst, stand da ja auch.


----------



## micha2 (2. Mai 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Alle Komponenten wurden so viel ich weiß gesponsert, also hatten sie nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten und haben das Beste daraus gemacht!
> Zweitens wäre ein herausstechender PC den anderen gegenüber wirklich unfair, so haben wir aber alle eine Graka auf ungefähr gleichem Niveau (HD4870, GTX260, HD5770) und ähnlich schnelle CPUs (Phenom II X4 940 BE& 955 BE bzw. E8500)!


unfair?
nö, nicht wirklich. schließlich habe nicht alle bewerber gewonnen.
genauso wäre ein top-pc nicht wirklich ne unfaire sache.
und ehrlich gesagt, wäre das sogar für nen hardwaremagazin ne bessere werbung als aus allen eingeschickten rechnern das gleiche zu machen.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (2. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der E8500 fällt aber ziemlich aus dem Muster.
> Der 955 BE  bzw. 940 BE ist auf jeden Fall rasant schneller in heutigen Spielen (Quad bzw Hexa Core Optimiert). Ich denke mal mehr hat nicht ins Budget gepasst, stand da ja auch.


Der E8500 ist in den meisten Spielen, ziemlich gleich auf, nur in den 4-Kern- optimierten, die es leider immer noch wenig gibt, liegt er klar im Nachteil.
Ich frage mich aber auch, wieso man keinen Q9450 oder so eingebaut hat.



> unfair?
> nö, nicht wirklich. schließlich habe nicht alle bewerber gewonnen.
> genauso wäre ein top-pc nicht wirklich ne unfaire sache.
> und ehrlich gesagt, wäre das sogar für nen hardwaremagazin ne bessere  werbung als aus allen eingeschickten rechnern das gleiche zu machen.


Schon klar, sonst hätten sie 150 PCs in der Redaktion gehabt, was ja finanziel und zeitlich eine Sache des Unmöglichen ist


----------



## micha2 (2. Mai 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Schon klar, sonst hätten sie 150 PCs in der Redaktion gehabt, was ja finanziel und zeitlich eine Sache des Unmöglichen ist


 
richtig. deswegen nennt man sowas auch "Gewinnspiel" !!!
na sinn erkannt? bei nem gewinnspiel gibt es auch mal erste und zweite plätze.
sieh es mal so. der super-pc wäre dann der erste platz gewesen.
müsste doch eigentlich einleuchten, oder?


----------



## Einer von Vielen (2. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> richtig. deswegen nennt man sowas auch "Gewinnspiel" !!!
> na sinn erkannt? bei nem gewinnspiel gibt es auch mal erste und zweite plätze.
> sieh es mal so. der super-pc wäre dann der erste platz gewesen.
> müsste doch eigentlich einleuchten, oder?


Ok sorry, dann hat sich der Sinn deines Posts mir nicht erschlossen. Wie wär's wenn du mal alles was du meinst hinschreibst??? Ein Gewinnspiel heißt auch nicht, dass es erste, zweite und dritte Plätze gibt, sondern, dass es Gewinner gibt, die dann einen Preis erhalten, wegen mir auch soundsoviel mal den gleichen, wie z.B. als man hier Karten für die RPC verlost hat. Sinn erkannt???


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Der E8500 ist in den meisten Spielen, ziemlich gleich auf, nur in den 4-Kern- optimierten, die es leider immer noch wenig gibt, liegt er klar im Nachteil.
> Ich frage mich aber auch, wieso man keinen Q9450 oder so eingebaut hat.



Der E8500 ist dennoch ein toller Prozessor und ich finde der PC ist toll geworden!
Außerdem hätte das sonst das Budget gesprengt


----------



## frEnzy (2. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch echt zufrieden damit


----------



## micha2 (2. Mai 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Ok sorry, dann hat sich der Sinn deines Posts mir nicht erschlossen. Wie wär's wenn du mal alles was du meinst hinschreibst??? Ein Gewinnspiel heißt auch nicht, dass es erste, zweite und dritte Plätze gibt, sondern, dass es Gewinner gibt, die dann einen Preis erhalten, wegen mir auch soundsoviel mal den gleichen, wie z.B. als man hier Karten für die RPC verlost hat. Sinn erkannt???


 
richtig lesen und du hättest denn sinn meines ersten posts bereits verstanden.

ist ja nicht so, das ich euch die rechner nicht gönne. im gegenteil. ich habe an der verlosung extra nicht teil genommen, weil ich mir nen guten spielerechner leisten kann und ich deshalb anderen gerne den vortritt lasse. wie auch im post von mir vor beginn der aufrüstaktion lesbar war.
viel hätte sich an meinem rechner wohl auch nicht geändert wenn ich gewonnen hätte.

allerdings wäre ein schneller spielerechner wünschenswert gewesen.
mir bringt es nichts, wenn ich anschließend 5 ähnliche konfigurationen in der nächsten PCGH anschauen kann.

was gewinnspiele angeht ist das schon klar. im Lotto gewinnen ja jede woche alle den jackpot.
aber sarkasmus mal beiseite.
eigentlich wollte ich hier nicht den sinn der aufrüstaktion kritisieren. die ist schon toll.
aber ich persönlich hätte nunmal gerne 1-2 möglich highendrechner dabeigehabt. und da lasse ich mal kosten für die hardware aussen vor.
wenn der dazugehörige artikel dadurch spannender geworden wäre, wäre das geld wohl durch mehr verkaufte zeitschriften auch schnell wieder eingespielt.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (2. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> richtig lesen und du hättest denn sinn meines ersten posts bereits verstanden.
> 
> ist ja nicht so, das ich euch die rechner nicht gönne. im gegenteil. ich habe an der verlosung extra nicht teil genommen, weil ich mir nen guten spielerechner leisten kann und ich deshalb anderen gerne den vortritt lasse.


Wie zuvorkommend von dir, ich glaube den meisten ist sch***egal, was du dir leisten kannst und wenn schon, du kannst dich ruhig ärgern, stört mich nicht. Nur das gesparte Geld kann ich anders investieren.



> Der E8500 ist dennoch ein toller Prozessor und ich finde der PC ist toll  geworden!
> Außerdem hätte das sonst das Budget gesprengt


Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich find ihn auch spitze, es ging nur um einen Vergleich.



> Ich bin auch echt zufrieden damit


Mir geht es genau so, echt spitze was die Redaktion mit unseren Kisten angestellt hat


----------



## micha2 (2. Mai 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Wie zuvorkommend von dir, ich glaube den meisten ist sch***egal, was du dir leisten kannst und wenn schon, du kannst dich ruhig ärgern, stört mich nicht. Nur das gesparte Geld kann ich anders investieren.


 
irgendwie scheinst du wirklich ein problem mit dem erfassen vom sinn eines textes zu haben.

ich wollte keineswegs sagen, das ich ne menge kohle habe. ich wollte mit meiner aussage nur untermauern, das es durchaus gut ist, das spieler mit nem neuen rechner unterstützt werden denen von mama nicht jeder € in den hintersten geschoben wird.

falls du zu der  mama-klientel gehörst, finde ich die aktion nicht ganz gelungen. ansonsten viel spaß mit dem rechner.

aber wie gesagt, am eigentlichen sinn meines textes redest du meilenweit vorbei


----------



## Einer von Vielen (2. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> falls du zu der  mama-klientel gehörst, finde ich die aktion nicht ganz gelungen. ansonsten viel spaß mit dem rechner.
> 
> aber wie gesagt, am eigentlichen sinn meines textes redest du meilenweit vorbei


Ne, zu denen gehöre ich nicht, obwohls manchmal ganz praktisch wäre
Schwamm drüber, dann habe ich deine Aussagen falsch interpretiert...Friede?


----------



## micha2 (2. Mai 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Ne, zu denen gehöre ich nicht, obwohls manchmal ganz praktisch wäre
> Schwamm drüber, dann habe ich deine Aussagen falsch interpretiert...Friede?


 will mal nicht so sein...Friede


----------



## Einer von Vielen (2. Mai 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> will mal nicht so sein...Friede


Bin eigentlich auch nicht so auf Konfrontation aus, hab's nur total falsch verstanden...
Hoffentlich kommen die dann nächste Woche, dann kommt ein Lesertest von mir!


----------



## Einfachich (3. Mai 2010)

So guten Morgen an alle hier ,,,,
Sagt mal hat jetzt einer Eigentlich ne Ahnung wann die jetzt raus gegangen sind ...
Oder konnte jemand irgendwas in erfahrung bezüglich des Logistikunternehmens oder des Versandes bringen ??
Schönen start in die Woche,,,,


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Mai 2010)

Die PCs sind letzte Woche rausgegangen, das Logistikunternehmen ist DHL. Meldet euch bitte, wenn die PCs nicht bis Dienstag angekommen sind.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Mai 2010)

Gute Nachrichten.

Meiner ist da. Schaut vor der Inbetriebnahme nochmal in den Rechner rein. Da hatte jemand zu viele Zeitungen und zu wenig Platz in der Papiertonne.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten.
> 
> Meiner ist da. Schaut vor der Inbetriebnahme nochmal in den Rechner rein. Da hatte jemand zu viele Zeitungen und zu wenig Platz in der Papiertonne.


Gut zu wissen. Ich hätte ihn jetzt auch, wäre jemand zu Hause gewesen


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. Mai 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> *BILD*


Bilder vom Innenraum wären cool!
Seufz, ich muss mich noch bis morgen gedulden...


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2010)

Kommt alles später im Tagebuch ^^


----------



## A3000T (3. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Lust, auf eigene Kosten meine alte A64 Klapperkiste zu frisieren?  Warum fallen mir solche Threads auch immer erst viel zu spät auf...


----------



## Shi (3. Mai 2010)

Juhu meiner ist da  Funktioniert auch super! Mein Board war das kaputte  Danke auch für das 770TA-UD3  Und den klasse CPU-Kühler  Man ihr glaubt mir gar nicht wie glücklich ich bin   Und leise ist er, hab gedacht ihr habt vergessen die Lüfter anzuschließen 
DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Mai 2010)

Noch kurz ein paar Hinweise:
- Die PCs wurden auch im Inneren gepolstert, wie mir gerade ein Kollege gesagt und wie Pokerclock auch schon angemerkt hat
- Die BIOS-Einstellungen müsst ihr im Zweifelsfall noch selbst an eure Bedürfnisse anpassen. Die PCs laufen soweit stabil und werden nich zu heiß, je nach Betriebssystem kann aber z.B. das Anpassen der Bootreihenfolge und das (De)aktivieren von AHCI erforderlich sein usw.
- Die Festplatten sollten 1:1 dem Zustand entsprechen, indem ihr sie eingeschickt habt, da wir für Benchmarks zwecks Vergleichbarkeit eigene HDDs eingesetzt haben und eure abgeklemmt wurden. Falls also jemand sein Backup vergessen haben sollte, wäre jetzt die Gelegenheit da.
- Viel Spaß!


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2010)

Danke!!  Habe eben den PC aufgebaut und er schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen  Allerdings durfte ich mich als erstes durch die schöne Produktaktivierung von Windows hangeln. Wusstet ihr, dass die 0800er Nummer, die einem Windows zur Telefonaktivierung anbietet, nicht mehr funktioniert? Was ein Scheiß!!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

Bei XP?


----------



## frEnzy (3. Mai 2010)

Ne, Windows 7!


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Mai 2010)

So, ich habe meine ersten kleinen Tests hinter mich gebracht und einige Überraschungen erlebt.

Entgegen des PCGH Artikel handelt es sich scheinbar nicht um eine BE Version des 955 (zumindest sagt mir das das BIOS, AMD Overdrive, CPU-Z und die Unmöglichkeit den Multi über 16 (Standard) anzuheben. Liege ich damit richtig?

Eine weitere Seltsamkeit ist mir beim Corsair-RAM aufgefallen. Die vorher (von euch?) manuell eingestellten Latenzen 8-8-8-24 @1600 @1,65v führen zu Abstürzen unter Prime95. Eine Erhöhung auf 9-9-9-24 hat das Problem gelöst.

Der Rest ist mir sehr Positiv aufgefallen. Die schnellen Underclocking-Versuche verliefen sehr gut.

*Standard:*

1,376v @3,2Ghz, 61°C (kurz unter der Throttle-Grenze von 62°C), 353 W (Furmark, Prime95), 2500rpm CPU-Kühler

0,992v @0,8Ghz, 37°C, 112W, 900rpm

*Underclocked (stabil) -0,2v CPU-Voltage*

1,168v @3,2Ghz, 51°C, 267W, 1900rpm

0,784v @0,8Ghz, 33°C, 108W, 620 rpm

Da könnte aber noch mehr gehen. Mal schauen, ob ich ihn stabil unter 0,75v/1,15v bringe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

Kein BE? Hmmm, es gibt non-BEs. Kannst du mal die OPN posten, falls du gewillt bist, den Kühler zu demontieren?


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Mai 2010)

Kein Bock. Ich bin auch so zufrieden. Macht das übertakten nur zu einer größeren Herausforderung. 

Eigentlich müsste ich doch spätestens mit AMD-Overdrive einen Multi von über 16 einstellen können (zumindest war das der Fall bei einem Athlon 7750 BE)? 

Übrigens hat er sich leider nicht weiter runter volten lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

Als ob der Multi was reißen wurde ... zieht die NB auf 2,4 bis 2,6 GHz und die CPU selbst per 225 x 16 auf 3,6 GHz. Geht halt auf die Stromrechnung.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Mai 2010)

Dumm nur, dass ich zur Generation Strom-Selbstzahler gehöre. Ich steh mehr auf Underclocking, zumindest wenn es nur um läppische 400Mhz geht.

Vielleicht kriege ich noch ein paar Volt bei der Graka abgezogen. Hoffentlich kriege ich die Ati Tray Tools auf Win 7 x64 dafür zum laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2010)

ATTs unter Win7 x64 sind kein Problem. Btw zahle ich selbst - daher OC samt UV


----------



## herethic (3. Mai 2010)

@Pockercock
Wie wärs mit überflüssige Onboardkomponenten deaktivieren?

@Marc
Hast du auch deinen ehemaligen i7 920 undervoltet?


----------



## cesimbra (4. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> [...] Ich steh mehr auf Underclocking, zumindest wenn es nur um läppische 400Mhz geht. [...]





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> [...] Btw zahle ich selbst - daher OC samt UV [...]



 Powerclock, Marc: Ihr seit gerade in meinem Ansehen um zehn Zentimeter gewachsen.  Bei mir selbst hat das übrigens weniger mit dem Geld als vielmehr mit dem Prinzip zu tun. Und das angenehme Gefühl im Hintergrund: Wenn wir wirklich die Leistung einmal brauchen, wissen wir wohl alle recht genau, wie wir da rankommen.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Einfachich (4. Mai 2010)

Na so wie ich es gerade gesehen habe ist jeder Pc schon da.........
Freut mich für euch und endlich hat das warten ein Ende ...
Hoffe doch alle sind zufrieden mit ihren Rechnern -----
Mal schauen wann meiner Kommt weil bei mir war noch nix gekommen ......


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Mai 2010)

*@ thrian*

Der 920er lief damals mit 1,0V @ 3,0 GHz.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (4. Mai 2010)

Meinen habe ich jetzt auch, nochmal danke an pcgh und vorallem das Team, das ihn zusammenschraubte!
Bin gerade am Treiberinstallieren...

@Shi: Du hattest recht, der Kühler war verstaubter, als ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte 
Mein Lesertest kommt wahrscheinlich am Wochende, denn dann hab ich Zeit zum schreiben!


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ thrian*
> 
> Der 920er lief damals mit 1,0V @ 3,0 GHz.


CO oder DO?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Mai 2010)

Alter C0, der kam direkt beim Release rein.


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Alter C0, der kam direkt beim Release rein.


Meiner ist auch ein CO,ich schaff  0,864V@2,66GHz.


----------



## klefreak (4. Mai 2010)

Hab den/die Artikel schon gelesen. 

hat mir gut gefallen 

aber: in der News hat sich etwas eingeschlichen 


> ...nachlesen, *das* _(welches)_ auch allgemeine Tipps...


mfg klemens


----------



## Einfachich (6. Mai 2010)

Ein Ganz Großes Dankeschön an alle die ,die Pcs zusammengeschustert haben und sich die Ganze Arbeit gemacht haben ,,,,,

Nur ich habe noch eine frage
HAbe ja jetzt ein Xilence 550 CS R3 Drin und hier im Forum hagelt es Kritik auf die NT´s das die so dermaßen schlecht sind .,.....???


----------



## Shi (6. Mai 2010)

Die neuen sind glaub ich ganz gut 
Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 Netzteil | Review-Base.de


----------



## Einer von Vielen (8. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir geht es jetzt hier weiter!


----------



## mapLayer (17. Mai 2010)

Finde die idee Super habe nur leider verpennt das ihr das macht


----------

